# Attack in Nice, France



## Brynmr

Uncertain if it's Moslem terrorism or not. 

Many injured in Nice, France after truck drives into crowd, reports of gunfire


----------



## Katzndogz

Just watching that now.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Thanks for posting this news. It's timely and important.


----------



## Brynmr

They were celebrating French National Day. 30 dead many injured.


----------



## skye

Yes, Bastille Day Celebration in the Riviera....Nice ....several dead....


----------



## skye

*New Scenes: Truck Drives Into Crowd During Bastille Day In Nice, France; Casualties Reported*


----------



## skye

Too soon to say.....but

ISIS?

me thinks yes


----------



## Brynmr

Probably Moslem, yes.


----------



## dannyboys

Fucking muslim sub-human scum!
I used to live a few miles from Nice.
The muslims have destroyed Nice!
 They destroy everywhere they go!
Time for WAR!
Kick EVERY fuckijg muslim out of europe!
Send them back to the fucking shitholes in Africa where they came from NOW!


----------



## Brynmr

More than 100 injured, 30 dead. Very bad.


----------



## Snouter

A Muslim by any other name is a Muslim.  Get the savages out!


----------



## Ridgerunner

We do know that good guys with guns stopped the bad guy from doing more carnage...


----------



## skye

100 dead??????????????????????????


----------



## Brynmr

skye said:


> 100 dead??????????????????????????



injured


----------



## PoliticalChic

Another day, another abomination.

Any guesses as to the provenance?

*"'30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'*



*

Truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebration in Nice

30 people reported killed

Fears of terrorism as people flee scene in panic"
'30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'
*
*The overwhelming problem for Obama remains....*
*...how will he twist this to be the result of guns....*
*...or of police bias.*


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Another Day, another Terrorist Attack! In France! Now didn't we all assume that John Kerry and James Taylor finally brought peace to France?
Who looks like a "Monkey Riding A Trycicle" Now?

BREAKING: Truck Drives Into Crowd During Bastille Day In Nice, France; Casualties Reported
Van slams into crowd, takes out over 30 people.


----------



## skye

An image posted on social media showed several dead bodies in the street.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Great Job Secretary of State Kerry!  James Taylor must feel so embarrrassed


----------



## Brynmr

France has a huge Moslem community - upwards of 10% near as I can figure. I'm not surprised they're experiencing so many deadly terror attacks. This is likely another. We'll see.


----------



## Moonglow

I believe it was another Stephen King cursed trucks...

Next up,

 Polislick will complain about the French Revolution..


----------



## The Great Goose

I don't get that at all, and no one has more reason to get it than me.


----------



## Moonglow

The Great Goose said:


> I don't get that at all, and no one has more reason to get it than me.


Where do you want it?


----------



## HenryBHough

Having driven in France this feels like nothing more than a somewhat more bosy day than usual.  But, hey, it IS a holiday and the wine doth flow....


----------



## Siete

PoliticalChic said:


> Another day, another abomination.
> 
> Any guesses as to the provenance?
> 
> *"'30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebration in Nice
> 
> 30 people reported killed
> 
> Fears of terrorism as people flee scene in panic"
> '30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'
> *
> *The overwhelming problem for Obama remains....*
> *...how will he twist this to be the result of guns....*
> *...or of police bias.*




pretty low taking a tragic event and hanging an Obama sign on it.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Moonglow said:


> I believe it was another Stephen King cursed trucks...
> 
> Next up,
> 
> Polislick will complain about the French Revolution..


Barry will tell us that the drivers glasses fell off and he couldn't retrieve him being he was 50% blind. or blame Trump


----------



## DigitalDrifter

But we must bring more and more and more and more of these prehistoric people into the west, and if you don't go along with it you're a racist, a xenophobe, yada yada.
Have I told you lately just how much I hate liberals ?


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Nancy Pelosi will now demand we ban all vans


----------



## Brynmr




----------



## westwall

This really sucks.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Brynmr said:


> Uncertain if it's Moslem terrorism or not.
> 
> Many injured in Nice, France after truck drives into crowd, reports of gunfire



It's beyond time that these POS savages were dealt with, fuck the UN and the Amnesty International type bedwetters, start shooting the savage scum.

We are at war, Radical Islam has declared war on our people and on all Western nations, it's time to take the bull by the horns and get hardcore.

How many of our people have to be murdered by this Satanic waste of human skin, our people deserve to be protected, many people are getting tired of this crap and the crap getting the protection and our people being left so vulnerable.


----------



## skye

Local media has dubbed the incident an act of terror, reporting at least 50 fatalities. No official confirmation has been released so far.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Thank God I live in America. Keep those savages out of my country. We have enough of our own and thank God they're not organized


----------



## Ridgerunner

HenryBHough said:


> Having driven in France this feels like nothing more than a somewhat more bosy day than usual. But, hey, it IS a holiday and the wine doth flow....



Do some research henry and look at the windshield of the truck. It is being reported that the driver came to a stop and jumped out and started shooting in a country with very strict gun laws...


----------



## Brynmr

skye said:


> Too soon to say.....but
> 
> ISIS?
> 
> me thinks yes



You're probably right.


----------



## deltex1

An opportunity for Obabble to pull out the "our hearts go out speech" the one he delivers with such passion and intensity.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

DigitalDrifter said:


> But we must bring more and more and more and more of these prehistoric people into the west, and if you don't go along with it you're a racist, a xenophobe, yada yada.
> Have I told you lately just how much I hate liberals ?



But but but it's the Religion of Peace, the Leftists say so, oh hold on, I forgot 

But but but what about the Christians? What about The Crusades? Oh hold on, I forgot


----------



## Brynmr

Eye witness says driver emerged shooting - East Indian apparently.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

deltex1 said:


> An opportunity for Obabble to pull out the "our hearts go out speech" the one he delivers with such passion and intensity.



Obama to blame it on the truck and call for more Truck Control, like he blamed Orlando on the gun and called for more Gun Control.

If only there was more Truck Control, then this stuff just wouldn't happen


----------



## Rexx Taylor

deltex1 said:


> An opportunity for Obabble to pull out the "our hearts go out speech" the one he delivers with such passion and intensity.


yah, none of this would of happened if no one in France had weapons


----------



## Brynmr

Driver exchanged gun fire with police.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Lucy Hamilton said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> An opportunity for Obabble to pull out the "our hearts go out speech" the one he delivers with such passion and intensity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama to blame it on the truck and call for more Truck Control, like he blamed Orlando on the gun and called for more Gun Control.
> 
> If only there was more Truck Control, then this stuff just wouldn't happen
Click to expand...

Hillary: This Is Why We Need To Take Guns Away From Every White Person In The United States !!!!


----------



## deltex1

Brynmr said:


> Driver exchanged gun fire with police.


Secondary weapon.


----------



## Brynmr

Reports hostages taken by second terrorist.


----------



## skye

Brynmr said:


> Reports hostages taken by second terrorist.



where are you hearing that? wow


----------



## Rexx Taylor

deltex1 said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Driver exchanged gun fire with police.
> 
> 
> 
> Secondary weapon.
Click to expand...

if this had happened on day one of Barrys Mathas Vinyard Vacation, u think he would fly to france next day?


----------



## Brynmr

Details of the deceased are horrible.


----------



## Ridgerunner

skye said:


> where are you hearing that? wow



fnc


----------



## Brynmr

skye said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reports hostages taken by second terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are you hearing that? wow
Click to expand...


I'm on Fox News.


----------



## novasteve

And cocksucking liberal pajamaboys can pretend that mennonites were just as likely to have committed this.

'Many dead' as lorry hits crowd in Nice - BBC News


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Brynmr said:


> Details of the deceased are horrible.



Please don't post about that, without some sort of warning, this is if it's too gruesome.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

so this is "Moving Forward" according to Barry?


----------



## Brynmr

You can't help be shaken by this. I am.


----------



## GHook93

Snouter said:


> A Muslim by any other name is a Muslim.  Get the savages out!



I bet the JJJJOOOOSSSS made the Muslim do it right Snouter!


----------



## tinydancer

I've picked up hostages in three locations. Not good.

" Hostages have been taken in a hotel in the city. The RAID anti-terror squad has been deployed to the city.

It is believed the gunmen are holding hostages in the Meridien Hotel, the Hotel Negresco and the Buffalo Grill restaurant."

At least 60 feared dead in Nice terrorist attack


----------



## Marianne

Was this a tragic medical emergency or was the driver screaming allahu akbar. Don't let them kid you about the guy who got blown up in Central Park around our Independence Day( in France Bastille Day, coincidence?). Today the local news said it was a homemade bomb that terrorists have been using for years. 

CNN)An explosion in Central Park that seriously injured a tourist during the Fourth of July weekend was caused by the homemade explosive TATP, according to multiple law enforcement officials briefed on the investigation. 

The chemicals used to make the improvised explosive were placed in a shopping bag, investigators said. The bag was pressure sensitive and activated when a tourist put his foot on it and triggered the explosion, suffering severe foot injuries. 
TATP is a notoriously unstable explosive that has been used in terrorist attacks for decades, including in the Paris attacks last fall and by the shoe bomber Richard Reid. It's often made from common household chemicals, such as beauty supplies. 
The investigators managed to trace the source of the bag to a defunct bakery in New Jersey, but they haven't identified anyone who could be responsible, the officials say. 
Based on evidence so far, investigators believe someone was testing how to make the explosive, which they say is common. 
There was no fuse found in the explosive and no additional contents, such as ball bearings, to suggest an attempted terrorist attack, the officials say. 
The Joint Terrorism Task Force, which includes FBI and New York Police Department investigators, was called to the scene to scrutinize the explosive ingredients. The NYPD bomb lab has been examining the chemicals found.
The blast nearly blew off the leg of Connor Golden, 18, a University of Miami student. He and two friends jumped off a rock in the park on July 3, setting off the explosion. The other two were not injured.
The blast rattled New Yorkers, especially in the wake of recent acts of terror in the United States and elsewhere.


Central Park blast explosive identified - CNN.com


----------



## Brynmr

Death toll 60


----------



## Correll

Brynmr said:


> You can't help be shaken by this. I am.




Agreed. 

Innocent people just trying to live their lives.

I saw one person pushing a baby carriage away from the attack.

When are we going to stop playing games with this shit?


----------



## Ridgerunner

Rexx Taylor said:


> so this is "Moving Forward" according to Barry?



Quite a legacy pbo is building... One whole wing on the Presidential Library will be dedicated to his War on Terror...


----------



## deltex1

Trump is sooooooo wrong about Muslims.


----------



## Political Junky

The French Government has declared it a terrorist attack.


----------



## skye

Brynmr said:


> Death toll 60



That's horrible.


----------



## turzovka

Who here could blame France, et al. from taking drastic measures and deporting masses of Muslims?    I could not.

Nor do I want our govt bringing in tens of thousands of unvetted middle eastern muslims either ---   because I am not willing to accept 20 dead here, 50 dead there,  30 dead there, every few weeks.    

Political leaders in the U.S. and Europe had better start putting national security far ahead of welcoming migrants or trusting voices in mosques.   The hatred and intolerance on the Islam side will not subside --- and the outrage of ethnic Europeans and Americans will only become much greater.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

novasteve said:


> And cocksucking liberal pajamaboys can pretend that mennonites were just as likely to have committed this.
> 
> 'Many dead' as lorry hits crowd in Nice - BBC News



The actual trucks they need in France right now are the Kebab Removal Trucks.

Fuck Islam, remove it from Europa. Islam is a cancer, it needs surgically dealing with.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

deltex1 said:


> Trump is sooooooo wrong about Muslims.


guess we can add another 5 point to Trumps lead now.


----------



## Brynmr

Correll said:


> When are we going to stop playing games with this shit?



Likely Islamic terrorism. Over and over and over....


----------



## Marianne

deltex1 said:


> An opportunity for Obabble to pull out the "our hearts go out speech" the one he delivers with such passion and intensity.


What's he gonna say, Ban all box trucks?


----------



## LoneLaugher

I just saw a video clip of a guy getting run over by that truck. He screamed "Thanks, Obama!!" Just before he got hit. 

Let's take this tragedy further into our morass of sickening political bullshit! It's both awesome and entirely predictable.


----------



## Theowl32

This has to be fake news. They have strict gun control.


----------



## Brynmr

turzovka said:


> Who here could blame France, et al. from taking drastic measures and deporting masses of Muslims?    I could not.



Nor I whether or not this is Islamic terrorism. We are long past dealing properly with this terrible problem.


----------



## Correll

LoneLaugher said:


> I just saw a video clip of a guy getting run over by that truck. He screamed "Thanks, Obama!!" Just before he got hit.
> 
> Let's take this tragedy further into our morass of sickening political bullshit! It's both awesome and entirely predictable.




The attack is almost certainly a political act.

It's political.

The different parties have different strategies to deal with this random, horrible death.

We need to discuss it politically.


----------



## Freewill

All I know is that it is up to white Europeans to stop causing these attacks.   If only white Europeans would show a little more love, hug it out things would be better, or so will Mrs. Tuzla say.


----------



## Igrok_

poor France. One terror attack after another...


----------



## Ridgerunner

turzovka said:


> Who here could blame France, et al. from taking drastic measures and deporting masses of Muslims? I could not.



Where do they send them? Some of them are second and third generation...


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Marianne said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> An opportunity for Obabble to pull out the "our hearts go out speech" the one he delivers with such passion and intensity.
> 
> 
> 
> What's he gonna say, Ban all box trucks?
Click to expand...

well, it was probably a democrat again, how will Obama  and Hillary explain this one?


----------



## Brynmr

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a video clip of a guy getting run over by that truck. He screamed "Thanks, Obama!!" Just before he got hit.
> 
> Let's take this tragedy further into our morass of sickening political bullshit! It's both awesome and entirely predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attack is almost certainly a political act.
> 
> It's political.
> 
> The different parties have different strategies to deal with this random, horrible death.
> 
> We need to discuss it politically.
Click to expand...


Yes but it's also a religious act IF it is in fact Islamic.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a video clip of a guy getting run over by that truck. He screamed "Thanks, Obama!!" Just before he got hit.
> 
> Let's take this tragedy further into our morass of sickening political bullshit! It's both awesome and entirely predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attack is almost certainly a political act.
> 
> It's political.
> 
> The different parties have different strategies to deal with this random, horrible death.
> 
> We need to discuss it politically.
Click to expand...


Yeah..but first...lets make lame jokes about banning trucks!


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Rexx Taylor said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is sooooooo wrong about Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> guess we can add another 5 point to Trumps lead now.
Click to expand...

and to think we may have more democrats causing chaos all over the country tomorrow.


----------



## MaryL

That's too bad. I noticed after the Charlie Hebdo attack, the media dropped  almost all coverage to anti cop riots/protest and with a week all the fire went out of the BLM movement. Side note.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a video clip of a guy getting run over by that truck. He screamed "Thanks, Obama!!" Just before he got hit.
> 
> Let's take this tragedy further into our morass of sickening political bullshit! It's both awesome and entirely predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attack is almost certainly a political act.
> 
> It's political.
> 
> The different parties have different strategies to deal with this random, horrible death.
> 
> We need to discuss it politically.
Click to expand...


Is there time to discuss this stuff politically anymore? It seems the time for talking has passed and it's now time for direct and hardcore action.

Whilst the Cucked and testicle-free politicians are talking, these Radical Islamic savages are killing our people. It's time to start meeting this filth head on and toe to toe.


----------



## skye

Igrok_ said:


> poor France. One terror attack after another...




It's their fault.

They brought it upon themselves....opening the borders and letting the hordes of Islamic savages in.....

Too late now.


----------



## Freewill

How soon and who will be the first to claim this is a false flag operation?


----------



## Theowl32

Over 60 dead. 

Seriously, how could this be? 

They have strict gun control That is two mass shootings in less than a year. How, how did terrorists get their hands on guns when it is illegal to own guns?


----------



## Vigilante

Just on ABC radio, over 60 NOW DEAD..... Thank you fucking muslims... THIS is what TRUMP is trying to PREVENT and what the scumbags of the Obomanations regime are try to ENABLE!!!!


----------



## LoneLaugher

When will some of you people at least try to take your rhetoric in another direction? Is it interesting to say the same things over and over? Don't you get bored and realize that you aren't achieving anything?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Igrok_ said:


> poor France. One terror attack after another...



This is what happens when a quarter of a nation is already Islamic, Charles De Gaulle is originally to blame for the first generation of these savages piling into Southern France.


----------



## skye

Europe has gone to Islamic Hell.

Let's face it!


----------



## Correll

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a video clip of a guy getting run over by that truck. He screamed "Thanks, Obama!!" Just before he got hit.
> 
> Let's take this tragedy further into our morass of sickening political bullshit! It's both awesome and entirely predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attack is almost certainly a political act.
> 
> It's political.
> 
> The different parties have different strategies to deal with this random, horrible death.
> 
> We need to discuss it politically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah..but first...lets make lame jokes about banning trucks!
Click to expand...


The people making those jokes are coming from a place that wants to take serious action and is trying to marginalize those who do NOT want to take serous action.


----------



## Sunni Man

Rumor is that BlackLivesMatter is responsible.   .....


----------



## Marianne

Theowl32 said:


> This has to be fake news. They have strict gun control.


Yes but not truck control. The problem the left doesn't seem to understand is if you take the guns terrorists hell bent on killing will use whatever they can get their hands on. Pressure cookers,planes,trucks,knives,shoes,underwear, you're talking about people who don't have a problem blowing their balls up. You won't stop these terrorists with feel good politics and bandaid security measures. Trump has it right, don't let refugee's that you know have terrorists embedded in them into our country until we upgrade our vetting process and they can be properly vetted. Anything less endangers the public.


----------



## Theowl32

Has the left blamed Israel for the Israel hating non Jews committing mass murder again?

Have we heard the old....

But but but Christians....

or

THE CRUSADES

From the left yet?


----------



## Brynmr

Ridgerunner said:


> Where do they send them? Some of them are second and third generation...



Choice of location up to them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ridgerunner said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who here could blame France, et al. from taking drastic measures and deporting masses of Muslims? I could not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do they send them? Some of them are second and third generation...
Click to expand...


Where do they send them? Back to Hell where they were hatched from Satan's own loins.

They're not our people, never have been, never will be, we have nothing in common with them, they have never had any intention of integrating.


----------



## deltex1

Fox is reporting that Obama has been briefed and Susan Rice is headed for the situation room.  God help us.....


----------



## turzovka

Ridgerunner said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who here could blame France, et al. from taking drastic measures and deporting masses of Muslims? I could not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do they send them? Some of them are second and third generation...
Click to expand...


Well you start with all those who are not 2nd and 3rd.   You stop all importing of any ME people.     Then you start vetting out every middle eastern muslim male between the ages of 17 and 40.   Then you make demands on rich Arab nations to help fund large internment camps somewhere until this problem subsides.      You also start making laws forbidding any Islamic cleric for speaking out against western ideals and calling us infidels and any other incitement messages.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

deltex1 said:


> Fox is reporting that Obama has been briefed and Susan Rice is headed for the situation room.  God help us.....



Video or global warming? Decisions decisions


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a video clip of a guy getting run over by that truck. He screamed "Thanks, Obama!!" Just before he got hit.
> 
> Let's take this tragedy further into our morass of sickening political bullshit! It's both awesome and entirely predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attack is almost certainly a political act.
> 
> It's political.
> 
> The different parties have different strategies to deal with this random, horrible death.
> 
> We need to discuss it politically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there time to discuss this stuff politically anymore? It seems the time for talking has passed and it's now time for direct and hardcore action.
> 
> Whilst the Cucked and testicle-free politicians are talking, these Radical Islamic savages are killing our people. It's time to start meeting this filth head on and toe to toe.
Click to expand...



We have a real chance here in America of electing a politician who has proposed a "temporary" ban on muslims entering the nation.

Talk could help that happen.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a video clip of a guy getting run over by that truck. He screamed "Thanks, Obama!!" Just before he got hit.
> 
> Let's take this tragedy further into our morass of sickening political bullshit! It's both awesome and entirely predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attack is almost certainly a political act.
> 
> It's political.
> 
> The different parties have different strategies to deal with this random, horrible death.
> 
> We need to discuss it politically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah..but first...lets make lame jokes about banning trucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people making those jokes are coming from a place that wants to take serious action and is trying to marginalize those who do NOT want to take serous action.
Click to expand...


Bullshit. They are 100% snark and the jokes have been told HUNDREDS of times. It's entirely without merit and does not come from a good place. 

There are ZERO people who do not want to take serious action. There are, however, many people averse to taking STUPID action. 

Now,,,stop trying to have a discussion with a sociopath. It never ends well for you.


----------



## Marianne

If this is ISIS I'll bet Obama still won't say it's Islam.


----------



## Brynmr

Obama, please go play golf.


----------



## Theowl32

Is it a coincidence that these brown stink bombs target soft targets? Yeeah, it must be a coincidence. 

Don't worry left wing scumbags. 

Make sure to tune into an episode of the Kardashians tonight.


----------



## Correll

LoneLaugher said:


> When will some of you people at least try to take your rhetoric in another direction? Is it interesting to say the same things over and over? Don't you get bored and realize that you aren't achieving anything?




As the result of US not achieving anything is piles of innocent dead people, no, we aren't getting "bored" at all.

Random, horrible death has a strong anti-boredom effect.


----------



## Hollie

deltex1 said:


> Fox is reporting that Obama has been briefed and Susan Rice is headed for the situation room.  God help us.....


Let's hope that B. Hussein does the right thing and goes for a round of golf.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Theowl32 said:


> Has the left blamed Israel for the Israel hating non Jews committing mass murder again?
> 
> Have we heard the old....
> 
> But but but Christians....
> 
> or
> 
> THE CRUSADES
> 
> From the left yet?



The Leftists are a mixture of confused and just downright idiotic, they're so pro-Radical Islam it's pathetic.

You cannot be pro-Radical Islam and at the same time support Christianity and Judaism, if you're pro-Radical Islam you're anti-Christian and anti-Jewish, considering Radical Islam wants to kill both Christians and Jews. The only way to protect both Christians and Jews is to be anti-Radical Islam and remove it from all Western nations.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Hollie said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is reporting that Obama has been briefed and Susan Rice is headed for the situation room.  God help us.....
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope that B. Hussein does the right thing and goes for a round of golf.
Click to expand...


He may as well, it's obvious he's useless at anything else


----------



## Theowl32

Marianne said:


> If this is ISIS I'll bet Obama still won't say it's Islam.


He won't even say isis. He will continue to send them a message that he is on their side by calling them ISIL. It is after all a direct slap in the face of Israel. 

He, and the others in HIS administration are the only ones in the world to refer to them as that.

Huh, I wonder why.


----------



## Freewill

*TRUCK PLOWS INTO CROWD, COTE D'AZUR...
'BODIES EVERYWHERE' DURING BASTILLE DAY CELEBRATION...
60+ DEAD...
VIDEO...
Tactic jihadist propaganda suggested for years... 
Soldiers deployed to streets of Nice... MORE...
REPORT: Hostages in hotel, restaurant...
LIVE: SKY NEWS... 
FIRE AT EIFFEL TOWER








*


----------



## Hollie

So... Euro-penises, how do you like your Moslems now?


----------



## Old Yeller

I would have destroyed every mosque after concert shootings night.  Ban practice of evil phony religion.  They did little....


----------



## deltex1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has the left blamed Israel for the Israel hating non Jews committing mass murder again?
> 
> Have we heard the old....
> 
> But but but Christians....
> 
> or
> 
> THE CRUSADES
> 
> From the left yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leftists are a mixture of confused and just downright idiotic, they're so pro-Radical Islam it's pathetic.
> 
> You cannot be pro-Radical Islam and at the same time support Christianity and Judaism, if you're pro-Radical Islam you're anti-Christian and anti-Jewish, considering Radical Islam wants to kill both Christians and Jews. The only way to protect both Christians and Jews is to be anti-Radical Islam and remove it from all Western nations.
Click to expand...

Remove from the face of the earth.


----------



## Brynmr

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a video clip of a guy getting run over by that truck. He screamed "Thanks, Obama!!" Just before he got hit.
> 
> Let's take this tragedy further into our morass of sickening political bullshit! It's both awesome and entirely predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attack is almost certainly a political act.
> 
> It's political.
> 
> The different parties have different strategies to deal with this random, horrible death.
> 
> We need to discuss it politically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there time to discuss this stuff politically anymore? It seems the time for talking has passed and it's now time for direct and hardcore action.
> 
> Whilst the Cucked and testicle-free politicians are talking, these Radical Islamic savages are killing our people. It's time to start meeting this filth head on and toe to toe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We have a real chance here in America of electing a politician who has proposed a "temporary" ban on muslims entering the nation.
> 
> Talk could help that happen.
Click to expand...


I happy danced over that suggestion.


----------



## skye

What will it take to finally make Hollande and his pathetic cronies come to their senses and tell the truth that France is at war with radical Islam.

Like Obama, Hollande is too much of a cowardly progressive, left winger who would rather stand by while his country is being torn apart, than take strong action.


With idiots like him in charge,  the war is lost.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

skye said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> poor France. One terror attack after another...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's their fault.
> 
> They brought it upon themselves....opening the borders and letting the hordes of Islamic savages in.....
> 
> Too late now.
Click to expand...

didnt Obama say that ISIS was JV, and ISIS was on the run?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Freewill said:


> *TRUCK PLOWS INTO CROWD, COTE D'AZUR...
> 'BODIES EVERYWHERE' DURING BASTILLE DAY CELEBRATION...
> 60+ DEAD...
> VIDEO...
> Tactic jihadist propaganda suggested for years...
> Soldiers deployed to streets of Nice... MORE...
> REPORT: Hostages in hotel, restaurant...
> LIVE: SKY NEWS...
> FIRE AT EIFFEL TOWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The savages have been threatening to pull some crap at the Eiffel Tower since last November, I hope that picture isn't it.


----------



## Moonglow

Marianne said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be fake news. They have strict gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but not truck control. The problem the left doesn't seem to understand is if you take the guns terrorists hell bent on killing will use whatever they can get their hands on. Pressure cookers,planes,trucks,knives,shoes,underwear, you're talking about people who don't have a problem blowing their balls up. You won't stop these terrorists with feel good politics and bandaid security measures. Trump has it right, don't let refugee's that you know have terrorists embedded in them into our country until we upgrade our vetting process and they can be properly vetted. Anything less endangers the public.
Click to expand...

Yeah, we gotz all them thar murdering foks that are good old fashioned Muricans..


----------



## Correll

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a video clip of a guy getting run over by that truck. He screamed "Thanks, Obama!!" Just before he got hit.
> 
> Let's take this tragedy further into our morass of sickening political bullshit! It's both awesome and entirely predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attack is almost certainly a political act.
> 
> It's political.
> 
> The different parties have different strategies to deal with this random, horrible death.
> 
> We need to discuss it politically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah..but first...lets make lame jokes about banning trucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people making those jokes are coming from a place that wants to take serious action and is trying to marginalize those who do NOT want to take serous action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. They are 100% snark and the jokes have been told HUNDREDS of times. It's entirely without merit and does not come from a good place.
> 
> There are ZERO people who do not want to take serious action. There are, however, many people averse to taking STUPID action.
> 
> Now,,,stop trying to have a discussion with a sociopath. It never ends well for you.
Click to expand...



REally? Serious action? LIke NOT importing more Muslims? Last I looked that was were the debate was. 

Trump was being called racist and fascist and crazy for wanting to NOT import more Muslims.

Because Fairness to want-to-be immigrants is more important to your side of the political divide than the safety of Americans, or Europeans for that matter.


----------



## Moonglow

Rexx Taylor said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> poor France. One terror attack after another...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's their fault.
> 
> They brought it upon themselves....opening the borders and letting the hordes of Islamic savages in.....
> 
> Too late now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didnt Obama say that ISIS was JV, and ISIS was on the run?
Click to expand...

They are on the run,,,to 7-11..


----------



## Iceweasel

We better learn from this. It's odd that liberals refuse to see the obvious. Well, OK, not that odd.


----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> What will it take to finally make Hollande and his pathetic cronies come to their senses and tell the truth that France is at war with radical Islam.
> 
> Like Obama, Hollande is too much of a cowardly progressive, left winger who would rather stand by while his country is being torn apart, than take strong action.
> 
> 
> With idiots like him in charge,  the war is lost.



Hollande is a 24 ct gold moron, he's an embarrassment to France as is his stupid Prime Minister Manuel Valls and the equally stupid Interior Minister Bernard Cazeneuve.

No wonder Parti socialiste are on about 14% in the polls or whatever. If France wasn't such a testicle-free nation lead by Traitors and cowards, the French army would have launched a Coup d'état, how many Radical Islamic terrorist attacks is it going to take in France for someone in France that does have steel testicles to say enough is enough and just take charge of that nation.


----------



## Moonglow

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a video clip of a guy getting run over by that truck. He screamed "Thanks, Obama!!" Just before he got hit.
> 
> Let's take this tragedy further into our morass of sickening political bullshit! It's both awesome and entirely predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attack is almost certainly a political act.
> 
> It's political.
> 
> The different parties have different strategies to deal with this random, horrible death.
> 
> We need to discuss it politically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there time to discuss this stuff politically anymore? It seems the time for talking has passed and it's now time for direct and hardcore action.
> 
> Whilst the Cucked and testicle-free politicians are talking, these Radical Islamic savages are killing our people. It's time to start meeting this filth head on and toe to toe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We have a real chance here in America of electing a politician who has proposed a "temporary" ban on muslims entering the nation.
> 
> Talk could help that happen.
Click to expand...

It takes an act of Congress,,,where is the GOP led Congress on this matter....oh yeah, on recess, again...


----------



## Old Yeller

Hey murkle,  firk you too.


----------



## Brynmr

Iconic


----------



## Uncensored2008

Theowl32 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is ISIS I'll bet Obama still won't say it's Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> He won't even say isis. He will continue to send them a message that he is on their side by calling them ISIL. It is after all a direct slap in the face of Israel.
> 
> He, and the others in HIS administration are the only ones in the world to refer to them as that.
> 
> Huh, I wonder why.
Click to expand...



He'll demand that the Bill of Rights be revoked, like he does every time.


----------



## Katzndogz

Republicans did it to make Trump look good.


----------



## Vigilante

*




TRUCK PLOWS INTO CROWD, COTE D'AZUR...
'BODIES EVERYWHERE' DURING BASTILLE DAY CELEBRATION...
60+ DEAD...
VIDEO...
Tactic jihadist propaganda suggested for years... 
Soldiers deployed to streets of Nice... MORE...
REPORT: Hostages in hotel, restaurant...
LIVE: SKY NEWS... 









TERROR STRIKES SOUTH OF FRANCE
FIRE AT EIFFEL TOWER 
*


----------



## Ridgerunner

skye said:


> Europe has gone to Islamic Hell.



Skye I was in the U.S. Army in 1976 stationed in a little town SW of Frankfurt and I had to maintain a billet in the Barracks of what they called the German Army. While it was not an army they did wear fatigues and had some resemblance of a military command structure. These "workers" were primarily from foreign countries and the large minority of them that I was around was from Turkey. Muslims. They performed menial labor that it was difficult to find German Nationals to do. Some had families that lived on the other side of the river. This was 40 years ago... Just imagine what has happened in the last 40 years...


----------



## Theowl32

Iceweasel said:


> We better learn from this. It's odd that liberals refuse to see the obvious. Well, OK, not that odd.


Well, we can look forward to the left putting teddy bears, lighting useless candles and saying.....


----------



## Old Yeller

Hillariously wants to "up" muslim importation to USA.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Moonglow said:


> [
> Yeah, we gotz all them thar murdering foks that are good old fashioned Muricans..



Covering for ISIS now? Really?

You're a fucking retard.


----------



## Hollie

Iceweasel said:


> We better learn from this. It's odd that liberals refuse to see the obvious. Well, OK, not that odd.


Unfortunately, it's the far left Obama administration that has thrown open the southern border to any third world cretin who can get there and is stepping up the "Syrian Islamic terrorist resettlement" program.


----------



## Stratford57

skye said:


> What will it take to finally make Hollande and his pathetic cronies come to their senses and tell the truth that France is at war with radical Islam.
> 
> Like Obama, Hollande is too much of a cowardly progressive, left winger who would rather stand by while his country is being torn apart, than take strong action.
> 
> 
> With idiots like him in charge,  the war is lost.


1. French people have to realize: they need to elect a real president instead of that jerk Hollande.
2. All Europeans have to realize: their main threat is ISIS, not Russia, and to consolidate all their efforts against ISIS with Russia's help instead of building new NATO bases next to Russian borders.
3. Political absurd is costing way too much for Europeans and may cost even more if continues.
4. Americans, Trump is your only chance to avoid terror attacks.


----------



## Brynmr

Theowl32 said:


> Well, we can look forward to the left putting teddy bears, lighting useless candles and saying.....



That's the problem isn't it. Having to fight the appeasers of terrorism while fighting the Moslems.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Theowl32 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> We better learn from this. It's odd that liberals refuse to see the obvious. Well, OK, not that odd.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we can look forward to the left putting teddy bears, lighting useless candles and saying.....
Click to expand...


The idiotic Leftists who are now 24/7 in full-on Pathological Altruistic Mode, no doubt are readying another stupid Twitter hashtag piece of nonsense, like the Charlie Hebdo thing, I suppose they'll all gather outside French Embassies across the planet to place candles and hold hands singing Commie John Lennon songs about "peace" and "love"

They are a danger to society and ultimately unless brought under severe control, they'll be a danger to the planet.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Moonglow said:


> It takes an act of Congress,,,where is the GOP led Congress on this matter....oh yeah, on recess, again...



Go fuck yourself ISIS boi. Take a bath in a vat of hydrochloric or something.


----------



## Brynmr

Stratford57 said:


> 4. Americans, Trump is your only chance to avoid terror attacks.



Yep


----------



## Moonglow

Stratford57 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> What will it take to finally make Hollande and his pathetic cronies come to their senses and tell the truth that France is at war with radical Islam.
> 
> Like Obama, Hollande is too much of a cowardly progressive, left winger who would rather stand by while his country is being torn apart, than take strong action.
> 
> 
> With idiots like him in charge,  the war is lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. French people have to realize: they need to elect a real president instead of that jerk Hollande.
> 2. All Europeans have to realize: their main threat is ISIS, not Russia, and to consolidate all their efforts against ISIS with Russia's help instead of building new NATO bases next to Russian borders.
> 3. Political absurd is costing way too much for Europeans and may cost even more if continues.
> 4. Americans, Trump is your only chance to avoid terror attacks.
Click to expand...

How, when we have had home grown terrorist all along?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Brynmr said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we can look forward to the left putting teddy bears, lighting useless candles and saying.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the problem isn't it. Having to fight the appeasers of terrorism while fighting the Moslems.
Click to expand...


At this point if one can't recognize we have a real problem with Muslims they are pretty much too stupid to live


----------



## Moonglow

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It takes an act of Congress,,,where is the GOP led Congress on this matter....oh yeah, on recess, again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself ISIS boi. Take a bath in a vat of hydrochloric or something.
Click to expand...

I bet you say that to all the fellows that turn you down...


----------



## Brynmr

Looking to see how Britain's new PM reacts to this terrible attack.


----------



## Correll

Moonglow said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a video clip of a guy getting run over by that truck. He screamed "Thanks, Obama!!" Just before he got hit.
> 
> Let's take this tragedy further into our morass of sickening political bullshit! It's both awesome and entirely predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attack is almost certainly a political act.
> 
> It's political.
> 
> The different parties have different strategies to deal with this random, horrible death.
> 
> We need to discuss it politically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there time to discuss this stuff politically anymore? It seems the time for talking has passed and it's now time for direct and hardcore action.
> 
> Whilst the Cucked and testicle-free politicians are talking, these Radical Islamic savages are killing our people. It's time to start meeting this filth head on and toe to toe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We have a real chance here in America of electing a politician who has proposed a "temporary" ban on muslims entering the nation.
> 
> Talk could help that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes an act of Congress,,,where is the GOP led Congress on this matter....oh yeah, on recess, again...
Click to expand...


You are correct. The GOP establishment is not much better. 

It would have been very good if they could have put forth such a bill and made dems vote against it, or ended up putting in on the Presidents desk and forcing him to veto it.

BUt the Establishment GOP is above such "crude" tactics and would be afraid that they might be called names in the New York Times.


BUT, if we elect Trump, and we hold him to his promises, Trump might get something real done.


----------



## Moonglow

SassyIrishLass said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we can look forward to the left putting teddy bears, lighting useless candles and saying.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the problem isn't it. Having to fight the appeasers of terrorism while fighting the Moslems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point if one can't recognize we have a real problem with Muslims they are pretty much too stupid to live
Click to expand...

yet the major majority of killing is done by Americans...


----------



## Brynmr

Death toll 73


----------



## Moonglow

Correll said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a video clip of a guy getting run over by that truck. He screamed "Thanks, Obama!!" Just before he got hit.
> 
> Let's take this tragedy further into our morass of sickening political bullshit! It's both awesome and entirely predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attack is almost certainly a political act.
> 
> It's political.
> 
> The different parties have different strategies to deal with this random, horrible death.
> 
> We need to discuss it politically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there time to discuss this stuff politically anymore? It seems the time for talking has passed and it's now time for direct and hardcore action.
> 
> Whilst the Cucked and testicle-free politicians are talking, these Radical Islamic savages are killing our people. It's time to start meeting this filth head on and toe to toe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We have a real chance here in America of electing a politician who has proposed a "temporary" ban on muslims entering the nation.
> 
> Talk could help that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes an act of Congress,,,where is the GOP led Congress on this matter....oh yeah, on recess, again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct. The GOP establishment is not much better.
> 
> It would have been very good if they could have put forth such a bill and made dems vote against it, or ended up putting in on the Presidents desk and forcing him to veto it.
> 
> BUt the Establishment GOP is above such "crude" tactics and would be afraid that they might be called names in the New York Times.
> 
> 
> BUT, if we elect Trump, and we hold him to his promises, Trump might get something real done.
Click to expand...

It still takes an act of Congress......


----------



## Correll

Brynmr said:


> Iconic
> 
> View attachment 81542



That is a powerful message right there. If that doesn't wake up the French Nothing will.


----------



## Stratford57

Brynmr said:


> Looking to see how Britain's new PM reacts to this terrible attack.


Those in Britain, who were sorry to leave the EU, may be changing their mind now.


----------



## MaryL

Theowl32 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> We better learn from this. It's odd that liberals refuse to see the obvious. Well, OK, not that odd.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we can look forward to the left putting teddy bears, lighting useless candles and saying.....
Click to expand...

Loretta Lynch can go to Iraq, seek out ISIS deash members  and give them a great big hug, and see how well love answers hate. Chop chop. Good intentions, bromides and rhetoric  won't stop terrorist, Loretta.


----------



## Vigilante

unknown AMOUNT OF hostages HELD IN HOTEL...SOME REPORTED DEAD ALREADY....


----------



## Correll

Moonglow said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The attack is almost certainly a political act.
> 
> It's political.
> 
> The different parties have different strategies to deal with this random, horrible death.
> 
> We need to discuss it politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there time to discuss this stuff politically anymore? It seems the time for talking has passed and it's now time for direct and hardcore action.
> 
> Whilst the Cucked and testicle-free politicians are talking, these Radical Islamic savages are killing our people. It's time to start meeting this filth head on and toe to toe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We have a real chance here in America of electing a politician who has proposed a "temporary" ban on muslims entering the nation.
> 
> Talk could help that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes an act of Congress,,,where is the GOP led Congress on this matter....oh yeah, on recess, again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct. The GOP establishment is not much better.
> 
> It would have been very good if they could have put forth such a bill and made dems vote against it, or ended up putting in on the Presidents desk and forcing him to veto it.
> 
> BUt the Establishment GOP is above such "crude" tactics and would be afraid that they might be called names in the New York Times.
> 
> 
> BUT, if we elect Trump, and we hold him to his promises, Trump might get something real done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still takes an act of Congress......
Click to expand...


Like a president can't find a friendly Rep to introduce a bill for him.


----------



## Marianne

Theowl32 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is ISIS I'll bet Obama still won't say it's Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> He won't even say isis. He will continue to send them a message that he is on their side by calling them ISIL. It is after all a direct slap in the face of Israel.
> 
> He, and the others in HIS administration are the only ones in the world to refer to them as that.
> 
> Huh, I wonder why.
Click to expand...

 From an Obama standpoint It's his way of watering down the obvious by tossing the blame to a wider enemy. In the end ISIL and ISIS are one in the same and both claim to be an Islamic State which of course he or his administration will not mention as you said. I can't wait until this clown is out of office.  



ISIS describes the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria as ISIL gives a broader range of Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant the levant including more ME countries. They are both the same so why Obama doesn't just use the more commonly known ISIS IDK.




Cyprus



Israel



Jordan



Lebanon



Palestine



Syria



Turkey
(Hatay Province)


Levant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Katzndogz

Weapons and grenades found in the truck.


----------



## Brynmr

SassyIrishLass said:


> At this point if one can't recognize we have a real problem with Muslims they are pretty much too stupid to live



And they're part of the problem. They're literally contributing to global terrorism.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we can look forward to the left putting teddy bears, lighting useless candles and saying.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the problem isn't it. Having to fight the appeasers of terrorism while fighting the Moslems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point if one can't recognize we have a real problem with Muslims they are pretty much too stupid to live
Click to expand...


At this point also, if it takes something like the Eiffel Tower being blown up to get the French in revolt against the Traitors and cowards that are running the French nation down the road to Islamic Hell, then so be it. The Eiffel Tower can be reconstructed and rebuilt at some point.

The French people need to get on the streets in their millions, if the farmers can herd thousands of pigs across France and shut down Paris with pigs and pig crap, then WTF, millions of French people can shut down a whole nation until the whole Government are either forced to resign or forced to flee.


----------



## Old Yeller

Vigilante said:


> unknown AMOUNT OF hostages HELD IN HOTEL...SOME REPORTED DEAD ALREADY....




Hostages in Bangladesh got hacked to death if could not recite qurann........poor japanese tourist never had a chance.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Brynmr said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point if one can't recognize we have a real problem with Muslims they are pretty much too stupid to live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they're part of the problem. They're literally contributing to global terrorism.
Click to expand...


I'm noticing the usual suspects on this forum are quiet. Telling


----------



## Uncensored2008

Moonglow said:


> How, when we have had home grown terrorist all along?



Are you truly home grown?


----------



## Theowl32

Moonglow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we can look forward to the left putting teddy bears, lighting useless candles and saying.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the problem isn't it. Having to fight the appeasers of terrorism while fighting the Moslems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point if one can't recognize we have a real problem with Muslims they are pretty much too stupid to live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet the major majority of killing is done by Americans...
Click to expand...

Here we go folks. 

But but but Christians.....

That is what he meant. Oh, and of course he blames America. 

I cannot remember the last time a white Christian American committed mass murder in France or Germany, or in Italy or in Belgium, or in Turkey.....

Can anyone else? 

Yet this fucking liberals first thought is Americans (he means white Christians) commit more mass murders. 

When are we going to realize the reason these brown non Christian Israel hating stink bombs are able to to do what they do is because of the enabling pile of shit left wing. 

When are we going to realize they are as much a part of the enemy as the brown stink bombs?


----------



## Marianne

Moonglow said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be fake news. They have strict gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but not truck control. The problem the left doesn't seem to understand is if you take the guns terrorists hell bent on killing will use whatever they can get their hands on. Pressure cookers,planes,trucks,knives,shoes,underwear, you're talking about people who don't have a problem blowing their balls up. You won't stop these terrorists with feel good politics and bandaid security measures. Trump has it right, don't let refugee's that you know have terrorists embedded in them into our country until we upgrade our vetting process and they can be properly vetted. Anything less endangers the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we gotz all them thar murdering foks that are good old fashioned Muricans..
Click to expand...

Too bad there's not a "dumb" up here.


----------



## Uncensored2008

SassyIrishLass said:


> [
> 
> I'm noticing the usual suspects on this forum are quiet. Telling



They're busy dancing in the streets.


----------



## Moonglow

Correll said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there time to discuss this stuff politically anymore? It seems the time for talking has passed and it's now time for direct and hardcore action.
> 
> Whilst the Cucked and testicle-free politicians are talking, these Radical Islamic savages are killing our people. It's time to start meeting this filth head on and toe to toe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a real chance here in America of electing a politician who has proposed a "temporary" ban on muslims entering the nation.
> 
> Talk could help that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes an act of Congress,,,where is the GOP led Congress on this matter....oh yeah, on recess, again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct. The GOP establishment is not much better.
> 
> It would have been very good if they could have put forth such a bill and made dems vote against it, or ended up putting in on the Presidents desk and forcing him to veto it.
> 
> BUt the Establishment GOP is above such "crude" tactics and would be afraid that they might be called names in the New York Times.
> 
> 
> BUT, if we elect Trump, and we hold him to his promises, Trump might get something real done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still takes an act of Congress......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a president can't find a friendly Rep to introduce a bill for him.
Click to expand...

I bet Steve Womack could..


----------



## Marianne

Vigilante said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRUCK PLOWS INTO CROWD, COTE D'AZUR...
> 'BODIES EVERYWHERE' DURING BASTILLE DAY CELEBRATION...
> 60+ DEAD...
> VIDEO...
> Tactic jihadist propaganda suggested for years...
> Soldiers deployed to streets of Nice... MORE...
> REPORT: Hostages in hotel, restaurant...
> LIVE: SKY NEWS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TERROR STRIKES SOUTH OF FRANCE
> FIRE AT EIFFEL TOWER *


I've never been to Paris but I always thought the Eiffel Tower was made of all metal so how is it on fire?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point if one can't recognize we have a real problem with Muslims they are pretty much too stupid to live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they're part of the problem. They're literally contributing to global terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm noticing the usual suspects on this forum are quiet. Telling
Click to expand...


They're formulating a response so they can blame Christians for not showing friendship and love to the Jihadi's or something.


----------



## Brynmr

Hard to imagine this NOT being Islamic. Still waiting.


----------



## Moonglow

Marianne said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be fake news. They have strict gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but not truck control. The problem the left doesn't seem to understand is if you take the guns terrorists hell bent on killing will use whatever they can get their hands on. Pressure cookers,planes,trucks,knives,shoes,underwear, you're talking about people who don't have a problem blowing their balls up. You won't stop these terrorists with feel good politics and bandaid security measures. Trump has it right, don't let refugee's that you know have terrorists embedded in them into our country until we upgrade our vetting process and they can be properly vetted. Anything less endangers the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we gotz all them thar murdering foks that are good old fashioned Muricans..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad there's not a "dumb" up here.
Click to expand...

Or in here?

Rail about those that murder in the USA in majority, cause the Muslims are way behind der crazies in the USA that are born here...


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point if one can't recognize we have a real problem with Muslims they are pretty much too stupid to live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they're part of the problem. They're literally contributing to global terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm noticing the usual suspects on this forum are quiet. Telling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're formulating a response so they can blame Christians for not showing friendship and love to the Jihadi's or something.
Click to expand...


Most likely waiting on talking points from Huffpo, Stink Progress and of course Dear Leader


----------



## Brynmr

Marianne said:


> I've never been to Paris but I always thought the Eiffel Tower was made of all metal so how is it on fire?



It's not.


----------



## Vigilante

Marianne said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRUCK PLOWS INTO CROWD, COTE D'AZUR...
> 'BODIES EVERYWHERE' DURING BASTILLE DAY CELEBRATION...
> 60+ DEAD...
> VIDEO...
> Tactic jihadist propaganda suggested for years...
> Soldiers deployed to streets of Nice... MORE...
> REPORT: Hostages in hotel, restaurant...
> LIVE: SKY NEWS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TERROR STRIKES SOUTH OF FRANCE
> FIRE AT EIFFEL TOWER *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been to Paris but I always thought the Eiffel Tower was made of all metal so how is it on fire?
Click to expand...

The have all sorts of shops and building around the base...TOURIST TRAPS!


----------



## Moonglow

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point if one can't recognize we have a real problem with Muslims they are pretty much too stupid to live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they're part of the problem. They're literally contributing to global terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm noticing the usual suspects on this forum are quiet. Telling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're formulating a response so they can blame Christians for not showing friendship and love to the Jihadi's or something.
Click to expand...

Ha, I have a hard time seeing it here in the USA..If you are not in the fan club...


----------



## LoneLaugher

Tipsycatlover said:


> Republicans did it to make Trump look good.



You didn't think that one through.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marianne said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRUCK PLOWS INTO CROWD, COTE D'AZUR...
> 'BODIES EVERYWHERE' DURING BASTILLE DAY CELEBRATION...
> 60+ DEAD...
> VIDEO...
> Tactic jihadist propaganda suggested for years...
> Soldiers deployed to streets of Nice... MORE...
> REPORT: Hostages in hotel, restaurant...
> LIVE: SKY NEWS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TERROR STRIKES SOUTH OF FRANCE
> FIRE AT EIFFEL TOWER *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been to Paris but I always thought the Eiffel Tower was made of all metal so how is it on fire?
Click to expand...


The Eiffel Tower has two restaurants in it, Le 58 Tour Eiffel on the first level and Le Jules Verne on the second level, so the fire and/or fires could be in one or both of the restaurants.


----------



## Ridgerunner

SassyIrishLass said:


> I'm noticing the usual suspects on this forum are quiet. Telling



Moonglow lost the flip...


----------



## skye

Brynmr said:


> Hard to imagine this NOT being Islamic. Still waiting.



....for Hollande, to say the words radical Islam is like pulling teeth.

like the other idiot across the pond, Barack Hussein.


----------



## Marianne

Vigilante said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRUCK PLOWS INTO CROWD, COTE D'AZUR...
> 'BODIES EVERYWHERE' DURING BASTILLE DAY CELEBRATION...
> 60+ DEAD...
> VIDEO...
> Tactic jihadist propaganda suggested for years...
> Soldiers deployed to streets of Nice... MORE...
> REPORT: Hostages in hotel, restaurant...
> LIVE: SKY NEWS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TERROR STRIKES SOUTH OF FRANCE
> FIRE AT EIFFEL TOWER *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been to Paris but I always thought the Eiffel Tower was made of all metal so how is it on fire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The have all sorts of shops and building around the base...TOURIST TRAPS!
Click to expand...




Vigilante said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRUCK PLOWS INTO CROWD, COTE D'AZUR...
> 'BODIES EVERYWHERE' DURING BASTILLE DAY CELEBRATION...
> 60+ DEAD...
> VIDEO...
> Tactic jihadist propaganda suggested for years...
> Soldiers deployed to streets of Nice... MORE...
> REPORT: Hostages in hotel, restaurant...
> LIVE: SKY NEWS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TERROR STRIKES SOUTH OF FRANCE
> FIRE AT EIFFEL TOWER *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been to Paris but I always thought the Eiffel Tower was made of all metal so how is it on fire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The have all sorts of shops and building around the base...TOURIST TRAPS!
Click to expand...

OK that makes better sense. I was just wondering if explosives had been planted in the ET and that's why they said it was "on fire".


----------



## PoliticalChic

Siete said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another abomination.
> 
> Any guesses as to the provenance?
> 
> *"'30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebration in Nice
> 
> 30 people reported killed
> 
> Fears of terrorism as people flee scene in panic"
> '30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'
> *
> *The overwhelming problem for Obama remains....*
> *...how will he twist this to be the result of guns....*
> *...or of police bias.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty low taking a tragic event and hanging an Obama sign on it.
Click to expand...



The only  thing low is your IQ.

Let me point out to you the significance:

*"Immigraton To Swell Muslim Population to 6.2 Million*
According to U.S. Census Data, *the United States admits roughly 100,000 Muslim immigrants legally each year, representing the fastest growing block of immigration into the United States.* Tennessee, in fact, is home to one of the fastest growing immigrant populations in the country, causing thePresident to give a recent speech there in favor of expansive immigration.

This demographic change is entirely the product of legal admissions–that is, it is a formal policy of the federal government adopted by Congress.

Another major source of Middle Eastern immigration into the United States is done through our nation’s *refugee program.* Every year the United Stated admits 70,000 asylees and refugees.*Arabic is the most common language spoken by refugees, and 91.4 percent of refugees from the Middle East are on food stamps.*

The importation of Middle Eastern immigrants through the nation’s refugee program has*led to the development of pockets of radicalized communities* throughout the United States." Immigration to Swell U.S. Muslim Population to 6.2 Million - Breitbart


Still don't get it?


----------



## Brynmr

If I was France (and I'm not of course) I would remove Islam from by country. Very drastic and will cause many problems but what happened today is the alternative. And it WILL get worse.


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another abomination.
> 
> Any guesses as to the provenance?
> 
> *"'30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebration in Nice
> 
> 30 people reported killed
> 
> Fears of terrorism as people flee scene in panic"
> '30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'
> *
> *The overwhelming problem for Obama remains....*
> *...how will he twist this to be the result of guns....*
> *...or of police bias.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty low taking a tragic event and hanging an Obama sign on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only  thing low is your IQ.
> 
> Let me point out to you the significance:
> 
> *"Immigraton To Swell Muslim Population to 6.2 Million*
> According to U.S. Census Data, *the United States admits roughly 100,000 Muslim immigrants legally each year, representing the fastest growing block of immigration into the United States.* Tennessee, in fact, is home to one of the fastest growing immigrant populations in the country, causing thePresident to give a recent speech there in favor of expansive immigration.
> 
> This demographic change is entirely the product of legal admissions–that is, it is a formal policy of the federal government adopted by Congress.
> 
> Another major source of Middle Eastern immigration into the United States is done through our nation’s *refugee program.* Every year the United Stated admits 70,000 asylees and refugees.*Arabic is the most common language spoken by refugees, and 91.4 percent of refugees from the Middle East are on food stamps.*
> 
> The importation of Middle Eastern immigrants through the nation’s refugee program has*led to the development of pockets of radicalized communities* throughout the United States." Immigration to Swell U.S. Muslim Population to 6.2 Million - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Still don't get it?
Click to expand...

They also used to say that the boat people from SE Asia would be loaded with communist....


----------



## Moonglow

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or in here?
> 
> Rail about those that murder in the USA in majority, cause the Muslims are way behind der crazies in the USA that are born here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one has ever taken a baseball bat to you?
Click to expand...

When I needed one for the game they did..


----------



## Moonglow

Brynmr said:


> If I was France (and I'm not of course) I would remove Islam from by country. Very drastic and will cause many problems but what happened today is the alternative. And it WILL get worse.


Muslims live in France because they wanted them to move there, when France occupied Muslim nations in Africa, Lebanon, Syria....You see.It's not a new phenomenon...


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Have brain dead progressives leaped to the defense of those poor, peaceful, oppressed muzzies yet ?

Our fault no doubt.....


----------



## Political Junky

Just heard 70 dead in Nice.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another abomination.
> 
> Any guesses as to the provenance?
> 
> *"'30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebration in Nice
> 
> 30 people reported killed
> 
> Fears of terrorism as people flee scene in panic"
> '30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'
> *
> *The overwhelming problem for Obama remains....*
> *...how will he twist this to be the result of guns....*
> *...or of police bias.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty low taking a tragic event and hanging an Obama sign on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only  thing low is your IQ.
> 
> Let me point out to you the significance:
> 
> *"Immigraton To Swell Muslim Population to 6.2 Million*
> According to U.S. Census Data, *the United States admits roughly 100,000 Muslim immigrants legally each year, representing the fastest growing block of immigration into the United States.* Tennessee, in fact, is home to one of the fastest growing immigrant populations in the country, causing thePresident to give a recent speech there in favor of expansive immigration.
> 
> This demographic change is entirely the product of legal admissions–that is, it is a formal policy of the federal government adopted by Congress.
> 
> Another major source of Middle Eastern immigration into the United States is done through our nation’s *refugee program.* Every year the United Stated admits 70,000 asylees and refugees.*Arabic is the most common language spoken by refugees, and 91.4 percent of refugees from the Middle East are on food stamps.*
> 
> The importation of Middle Eastern immigrants through the nation’s refugee program has*led to the development of pockets of radicalized communities* throughout the United States." Immigration to Swell U.S. Muslim Population to 6.2 Million - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Still don't get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also used to say that the boat people from SE Asia would be loaded with communist....
Click to expand...




*"....the boat people from SE Asia...."*


Now...over 60 dead, and hostages in several hotels.



Perhaps you can tie this to Buddhist monks or the Amish.


----------



## Vigilante

Brynmr said:


> If I was France (and I'm not of course) I would remove Islam from by country. Very drastic and will cause many problems but what happened today is the alternative. And it WILL get worse.



Only when a bunch of politicians are held captive and killed...are you listening ISIS?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another abomination.
> 
> Any guesses as to the provenance?
> 
> *"'30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebration in Nice
> 
> 30 people reported killed
> 
> Fears of terrorism as people flee scene in panic"
> '30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'
> *
> *The overwhelming problem for Obama remains....*
> *...how will he twist this to be the result of guns....*
> *...or of police bias.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty low taking a tragic event and hanging an Obama sign on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only  thing low is your IQ.
> 
> Let me point out to you the significance:
> 
> *"Immigraton To Swell Muslim Population to 6.2 Million*
> According to U.S. Census Data, *the United States admits roughly 100,000 Muslim immigrants legally each year, representing the fastest growing block of immigration into the United States.* Tennessee, in fact, is home to one of the fastest growing immigrant populations in the country, causing thePresident to give a recent speech there in favor of expansive immigration.
> 
> This demographic change is entirely the product of legal admissions–that is, it is a formal policy of the federal government adopted by Congress.
> 
> Another major source of Middle Eastern immigration into the United States is done through our nation’s *refugee program.* Every year the United Stated admits 70,000 asylees and refugees.*Arabic is the most common language spoken by refugees, and 91.4 percent of refugees from the Middle East are on food stamps.*
> 
> The importation of Middle Eastern immigrants through the nation’s refugee program has*led to the development of pockets of radicalized communities* throughout the United States." Immigration to Swell U.S. Muslim Population to 6.2 Million - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Still don't get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also used to say that the boat people from SE Asia would be loaded with communist....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...over 60 dead, and hostages in several hotels.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can tie this to Buddhist monks or the Amish.
Click to expand...



But the Crusades!!!! The Crusades!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Its time we opened up a dialogue, so we can understand their concerns better..... Lmfao


----------



## Moonglow

SassyIrishLass said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another abomination.
> 
> Any guesses as to the provenance?
> 
> *"'30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebration in Nice
> 
> 30 people reported killed
> 
> Fears of terrorism as people flee scene in panic"
> '30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'
> *
> *The overwhelming problem for Obama remains....*
> *...how will he twist this to be the result of guns....*
> *...or of police bias.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty low taking a tragic event and hanging an Obama sign on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only  thing low is your IQ.
> 
> Let me point out to you the significance:
> 
> *"Immigraton To Swell Muslim Population to 6.2 Million*
> According to U.S. Census Data, *the United States admits roughly 100,000 Muslim immigrants legally each year, representing the fastest growing block of immigration into the United States.* Tennessee, in fact, is home to one of the fastest growing immigrant populations in the country, causing thePresident to give a recent speech there in favor of expansive immigration.
> 
> This demographic change is entirely the product of legal admissions–that is, it is a formal policy of the federal government adopted by Congress.
> 
> Another major source of Middle Eastern immigration into the United States is done through our nation’s *refugee program.* Every year the United Stated admits 70,000 asylees and refugees.*Arabic is the most common language spoken by refugees, and 91.4 percent of refugees from the Middle East are on food stamps.*
> 
> The importation of Middle Eastern immigrants through the nation’s refugee program has*led to the development of pockets of radicalized communities* throughout the United States." Immigration to Swell U.S. Muslim Population to 6.2 Million - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Still don't get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also used to say that the boat people from SE Asia would be loaded with communist....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...over 60 dead, and hostages in several hotels.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can tie this to Buddhist monks or the Amish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the Crusades!!!! The Crusades!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Booty and a damn good reason to leave the wife....


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Grampa Murked U said:


> Thank God I live in America. Keep those savages out of my country. We have enough of our own and thank God they're not organized



Expect more and more to be let in if Hillary wins the presidency.

Remember folks, a vote for a Dim is a vote for more of this shit in the west.


----------



## Brynmr

I find this intolerable. All we're doing is applying bandaids. I would like to see an ultimatum.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Vigilante said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was France (and I'm not of course) I would remove Islam from by country. Very drastic and will cause many problems but what happened today is the alternative. And it WILL get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only when a bunch of politicians are held captive and killed...are you listening ISIS?
Click to expand...




Could we make that 'politicians who demand flooding the country with unvetted refugees from Muslim countries'?

I was gonna say 'countries rife with terrorists'....but, that would be the same thing, wouldn't it.


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was France (and I'm not of course) I would remove Islam from by country. Very drastic and will cause many problems but what happened today is the alternative. And it WILL get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only when a bunch of politicians are held captive and killed...are you listening ISIS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could we make that 'politicians who demand flooding the country with unvetted refugees from Muslim countries'?
> 
> I was gonna say 'countries rife with terrorists'....but, that would be the same thing, wouldn't it.
Click to expand...

No, since the communist used to be the bad guyz...They are lurking here to strike...


----------



## whitehall

Hard to say if it was terrorism related but the jihad is into attacks on significant dates (even if the entire freaking U.S. intelligence network is unaware of it). Benghazi happened on the anniversary of 9-11. Bastile day is a significant holiday in France and something like our Independence Day (the 4th of July for you low information lefties).


----------



## Rocko

Brynmr said:


> I find this intolerable. All we're doing is applying bandaids. I would like to see an ultimatum.


 Realistically what can be done?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Moonglow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty low taking a tragic event and hanging an Obama sign on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only  thing low is your IQ.
> 
> Let me point out to you the significance:
> 
> *"Immigraton To Swell Muslim Population to 6.2 Million*
> According to U.S. Census Data, *the United States admits roughly 100,000 Muslim immigrants legally each year, representing the fastest growing block of immigration into the United States.* Tennessee, in fact, is home to one of the fastest growing immigrant populations in the country, causing thePresident to give a recent speech there in favor of expansive immigration.
> 
> This demographic change is entirely the product of legal admissions–that is, it is a formal policy of the federal government adopted by Congress.
> 
> Another major source of Middle Eastern immigration into the United States is done through our nation’s *refugee program.* Every year the United Stated admits 70,000 asylees and refugees.*Arabic is the most common language spoken by refugees, and 91.4 percent of refugees from the Middle East are on food stamps.*
> 
> The importation of Middle Eastern immigrants through the nation’s refugee program has*led to the development of pockets of radicalized communities* throughout the United States." Immigration to Swell U.S. Muslim Population to 6.2 Million - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Still don't get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also used to say that the boat people from SE Asia would be loaded with communist....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...over 60 dead, and hostages in several hotels.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can tie this to Buddhist monks or the Amish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the Crusades!!!! The Crusades!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Booty and a damn good reason to leave the wife....
Click to expand...



Or crush the Muslim horde...which the Christians did admirably


----------



## Rexx Taylor

deltex1 said:


> Trump is sooooooo wrong about Muslims.


Pence adds another 5 points for Trump...what the rats did in france, another 10,,,so now its 60 Trump.....19 Hillary


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Political Junky said:


> The French Government has declared it a terrorist attack.



Earth shattering news.


----------



## tinydancer

skye said:


> What will it take to finally make Hollande and his pathetic cronies come to their senses and tell the truth that France is at war with radical Islam.
> 
> Like Obama, Hollande is too much of a cowardly progressive, left winger who would rather stand by while his country is being torn apart, than take strong action.
> 
> 
> With idiots like him in charge,  the war is lost.



I was just reading that Hollande had set a date of July 26th to lift the state of emergency. This begs the question if a country has experienced multiple terror attacks recently why oh why when ISIS has threatened more attacks would you go and lift the state of emergency?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

whitehall said:


> Hard to say if it was terrorism related



Bet the farm...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another abomination.
> 
> Any guesses as to the provenance?
> 
> *"'30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebration in Nice
> 
> 30 people reported killed
> 
> Fears of terrorism as people flee scene in panic"
> '30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'
> *
> *The overwhelming problem for Obama remains....*
> *...how will he twist this to be the result of guns....*
> *...or of police bias.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty low taking a tragic event and hanging an Obama sign on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only  thing low is your IQ.
> 
> Let me point out to you the significance:
> 
> *"Immigraton To Swell Muslim Population to 6.2 Million*
> According to U.S. Census Data, *the United States admits roughly 100,000 Muslim immigrants legally each year, representing the fastest growing block of immigration into the United States.* Tennessee, in fact, is home to one of the fastest growing immigrant populations in the country, causing thePresident to give a recent speech there in favor of expansive immigration.
> 
> This demographic change is entirely the product of legal admissions–that is, it is a formal policy of the federal government adopted by Congress.
> 
> Another major source of Middle Eastern immigration into the United States is done through our nation’s *refugee program.* Every year the United Stated admits 70,000 asylees and refugees.*Arabic is the most common language spoken by refugees, and 91.4 percent of refugees from the Middle East are on food stamps.*
> 
> The importation of Middle Eastern immigrants through the nation’s refugee program has*led to the development of pockets of radicalized communities* throughout the United States." Immigration to Swell U.S. Muslim Population to 6.2 Million - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Still don't get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also used to say that the boat people from SE Asia would be loaded with communist....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...over 60 dead, and hostages in several hotels.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can tie this to Buddhist monks or the Amish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, Jeremiah said it's those damn Jesuits...
Click to expand...





Seems to be a common trait among those supporting Leftist.....inability to connect the dots.


----------



## Moonglow

SassyIrishLass said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only  thing low is your IQ.
> 
> Let me point out to you the significance:
> 
> *"Immigraton To Swell Muslim Population to 6.2 Million*
> According to U.S. Census Data, *the United States admits roughly 100,000 Muslim immigrants legally each year, representing the fastest growing block of immigration into the United States.* Tennessee, in fact, is home to one of the fastest growing immigrant populations in the country, causing thePresident to give a recent speech there in favor of expansive immigration.
> 
> This demographic change is entirely the product of legal admissions–that is, it is a formal policy of the federal government adopted by Congress.
> 
> Another major source of Middle Eastern immigration into the United States is done through our nation’s *refugee program.* Every year the United Stated admits 70,000 asylees and refugees.*Arabic is the most common language spoken by refugees, and 91.4 percent of refugees from the Middle East are on food stamps.*
> 
> The importation of Middle Eastern immigrants through the nation’s refugee program has*led to the development of pockets of radicalized communities* throughout the United States." Immigration to Swell U.S. Muslim Population to 6.2 Million - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Still don't get it?
> 
> 
> 
> They also used to say that the boat people from SE Asia would be loaded with communist....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...over 60 dead, and hostages in several hotels.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can tie this to Buddhist monks or the Amish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But the Crusades!!!! The Crusades!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Booty and a damn good reason to leave the wife....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or crush the Muslim horde...which the Christians did admirably
Click to expand...

yet Saladin came back and crushed the Crusaders.......


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> unknown AMOUNT OF hostages HELD IN HOTEL...SOME REPORTED DEAD ALREADY....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hostages in Bangladesh got hacked to death if could not recite qurann........poor japanese tourist never had a chance.
Click to expand...


I'm getting that the French hostage situation is taking place at the Meridian Hotel in Nice.

I'm listening to French radio now and they're giving specific places for people to hide for cover, also being told to not go anywhere near any other of the hotels as they think they might be targeted, seems some Radical Islamists with guns are still on the loose.

French army and anti-terrorism police units are mobilised and on the Nice streets, also of course ditto for Paris.


----------



## deltex1

tinydancer said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> What will it take to finally make Hollande and his pathetic cronies come to their senses and tell the truth that France is at war with radical Islam.
> 
> Like Obama, Hollande is too much of a cowardly progressive, left winger who would rather stand by while his country is being torn apart, than take strong action.
> 
> 
> With idiots like him in charge,  the war is lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading that Hollande had set a date of July 26th to lift the state of emergency. This begs the question if a country has experienced multiple terror attacks recently why oh why when ISIS has threatened more attacks would you go and lift the state of emergency?
Click to expand...

He reversed that cancellation.


----------



## Brynmr

Rocko said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this intolerable. All we're doing is applying bandaids. I would like to see an ultimatum.
> 
> 
> 
> Realistically what can be done?
Click to expand...


2 options off the top of my head

1. Ban the practice of Islam on free soil and bull doze every mosque into the ground.
2. Tell the Islamic world that if they didn't call off their dogs, we'd level Mecca.


----------



## Moonglow

HenryBHough said:


> Having driven in France this feels like nothing more than a somewhat more bosy day than usual.  But, hey, it IS a holiday and the wine doth flow....


The only big difference is the side of the road you drive on...and those French! It's like they have a different word for everything..


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was France (and I'm not of course) I would remove Islam from by country. Very drastic and will cause many problems but what happened today is the alternative. And it WILL get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only when a bunch of politicians are held captive and killed...are you listening ISIS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could we make that 'politicians who demand flooding the country with unvetted refugees from Muslim countries'?
> 
> I was gonna say 'countries rife with terrorists'....but, that would be the same thing, wouldn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, since the communist used to be the bad guyz...They are lurking here to strike...
Click to expand...




"No, since the communist used to be the bad guyz.."


Used to be?????


So...you're a Sanders supporter, too?


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was France (and I'm not of course) I would remove Islam from by country. Very drastic and will cause many problems but what happened today is the alternative. And it WILL get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only when a bunch of politicians are held captive and killed...are you listening ISIS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could we make that 'politicians who demand flooding the country with unvetted refugees from Muslim countries'?
> 
> I was gonna say 'countries rife with terrorists'....but, that would be the same thing, wouldn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, since the communist used to be the bad guyz...They are lurking here to strike...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No, since the communist used to be the bad guyz.."
> 
> 
> Used to be?????
> 
> 
> So...you're a Sanders supporter, too?
Click to expand...

The movies have clearly not used Russia as the bad guys in 20 years.....They will still use Nazi's, but no Soviets...


----------



## DigitalDrifter

*Donald Trump says Hillary Clinton wants to let 500 percent more Syrians into the U.S.*



> *Our ruling*
> 
> Trump said Clinton "plans to massively increase admissions (of Middle East refugees) … including a 500 percent increase in Syrian refugees coming into our country."





> *Clinton has, in fact, said that in response to the refugee crisis she would raise Obama's limit of 10,000 to 65,000. That's 550 percent more, a bit higher than what Trump said.*




Would Clinton boost Syrian refugees 500 percent?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Where are all the liberals on this?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Lucy Hamilton said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> unknown AMOUNT OF hostages HELD IN HOTEL...SOME REPORTED DEAD ALREADY....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hostages in Bangladesh got hacked to death if could not recite qurann........poor japanese tourist never had a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm getting that the French hostage situation is taking place at the Meridian Hotel in Nice.
> 
> I'm listening to French radio now and they're giving specific places for people to hide for cover, also being told to not go anywhere near any other of the hotels as they think they might be targeted, seems some Radical Islamists with guns are still on the loose.
> 
> French army and anti-terrorism police units are mobilised and on the Nice streets, also of course ditto for Paris.
Click to expand...


Thanks Lucy !


----------



## LogikAndReazon

About a 20 - 1 proportional response would seem to be the minimum required in these instances.....


----------



## PoliticalChic

Correll said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iconic
> 
> View attachment 81542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a powerful message right there. If that doesn't wake up the French Nothing will.
Click to expand...



It's too late for them....

.....perhaps it will wake up some here.


----------



## MaryL

This is what happens when you can't be critical of immigrants and mindlessly welcome "diversity". You have mass murders committed by minorities that can't accept or adapt to the culture they live in. Let's end the pretenses of diversity. It doesn't work.


----------



## Hollie

Rocko said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this intolerable. All we're doing is applying bandaids. I would like to see an ultimatum.
> 
> 
> 
> Realistically what can be done?
Click to expand...

Much can be done. 

In this country, we could secure our borders and you know.... enforce the rule of law. A responsible government could fathom an obvious danger of resettling Islamics from third world backwaters who are not properly screened.


----------



## Brynmr

No one since 9/11 has even recognized the problem let alone dealt with it. The longer we go doing nothing, the more blood will need to be spilled to stop it and I'm referring to Moslem blood here not free people's blood.


----------



## OldLady

Correll said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a video clip of a guy getting run over by that truck. He screamed "Thanks, Obama!!" Just before he got hit.
> 
> Let's take this tragedy further into our morass of sickening political bullshit! It's both awesome and entirely predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attack is almost certainly a political act.
> 
> It's political.
> 
> The different parties have different strategies to deal with this random, horrible death.
> 
> We need to discuss it politically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there time to discuss this stuff politically anymore? It seems the time for talking has passed and it's now time for direct and hardcore action.
> 
> Whilst the Cucked and testicle-free politicians are talking, these Radical Islamic savages are killing our people. It's time to start meeting this filth head on and toe to toe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We have a real chance here in America of electing a politician who has proposed a "temporary" ban on muslims entering the nation.
> 
> Talk could help that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes an act of Congress,,,where is the GOP led Congress on this matter....oh yeah, on recess, again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct. The GOP establishment is not much better.
> 
> It would have been very good if they could have put forth such a bill and made dems vote against it, or ended up putting in on the Presidents desk and forcing him to veto it.
> 
> BUt the Establishment GOP is above such "crude" tactics and would be afraid that they might be called names in the New York Times.
> 
> 
> BUT, if we elect Trump, and we hold him to his promises, Trump might get something real done.
Click to expand...

How you going to hold him to his promises?  Just asking.  Hasn't worked with the rest of the bums


----------



## Moonglow

MaryL said:


> This is what happens when you can't be critical of immigrants and mindlessly welcome "diversity". You have mass murders committed by minorities that can't accept or adapt to the culture they live in. Let's end the pretenses of diversity. It doesn't work.


Hunny, Muslims have been living in France as long as Frenchmen have been living in Muslim nations...which is about 150 years...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vigilante said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was France (and I'm not of course) I would remove Islam from by country. Very drastic and will cause many problems but what happened today is the alternative. And it WILL get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only when a bunch of politicians are held captive and killed...are you listening ISIS?
Click to expand...


As I said, I'm listening to French radio now, to get news of these situations as up to date as possible.

The announcer has just said a few minutes ago that the fire at the Eiffel Tower is accidental and NOT connected to the terrorist attack in Nice, also that the fire at the Eiffel Tower has now almost been extinguished. The Préfecture de police are urging people not to spread false rumours also.

Both these things confirmed from Préfecture de police Twitter site, here:

Préfecture de police on Twitter


----------



## Political Junky

Light arms and explosives found in truck.


----------



## Brynmr

Hollie said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this intolerable. All we're doing is applying bandaids. I would like to see an ultimatum.
> 
> 
> 
> Realistically what can be done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much can be done.
> 
> In this country, we could secure our borders and you know.... enforce the rule of law. A responsible government could fathom an obvious danger of resettling Islamics from third world backwaters who are not properly screened.
Click to expand...


More band aids essentially. Won't stop it.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

MaryL said:


> This is what happens when you can't be critical of immigrants and mindlessly welcome "diversity". You have mass murders committed by minorities that can't accept or adapt to the culture they live in. Let's end the pretenses of diversity. It doesn't work.




 Amen !!! Shout it sister !


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was France (and I'm not of course) I would remove Islam from by country. Very drastic and will cause many problems but what happened today is the alternative. And it WILL get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only when a bunch of politicians are held captive and killed...are you listening ISIS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could we make that 'politicians who demand flooding the country with unvetted refugees from Muslim countries'?
> 
> I was gonna say 'countries rife with terrorists'....but, that would be the same thing, wouldn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, since the communist used to be the bad guyz...They are lurking here to strike...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No, since the communist used to be the bad guyz.."
> 
> 
> Used to be?????
> 
> 
> So...you're a Sanders supporter, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The movies have clearly not used Russia as the bad guys in 20 years.....They will still use Nazi's, but no Soviets...
Click to expand...




Don't you know why?

Silly question....you know nothing.

Communists who ran Hollywood blacklisted those who tried to expose communism.

Dalton Trumbo bragged about it.



I'm sure some helpful adults will aid you in getting a Library card.


----------



## Rocko

Hollie said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this intolerable. All we're doing is applying bandaids. I would like to see an ultimatum.
> 
> 
> 
> Realistically what can be done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much can be done.
> 
> In this country, we could secure our borders and you know.... enforce the rule of law. A responsible government could fathom an obvious danger of resettling Islamics from third world backwaters who are not properly screened.
Click to expand...


No argument here. That may very well slow these savages down, but i dont think anything would stop them from killing all together.


----------



## Hollie

Lucy Hamilton said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> unknown AMOUNT OF hostages HELD IN HOTEL...SOME REPORTED DEAD ALREADY....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hostages in Bangladesh got hacked to death if could not recite qurann........poor japanese tourist never had a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm getting that the French hostage situation is taking place at the Meridian Hotel in Nice.
> 
> I'm listening to French radio now and they're giving specific places for people to hide for cover, also being told to not go anywhere near any other of the hotels as they think they might be targeted, seems some Radical Islamists with guns are still on the loose.
> 
> French army and anti-terrorism police units are mobilised and on the Nice streets, also of course ditto for Paris.
Click to expand...

I suppose the French Surrender Monkeys should discuss their plans for diversity training so as not to offend the muhammedans with terms such as "Islamic terrorism".


----------



## Moonglow

The Muslim's are doing nothing different than when the era of anarchist was active...


----------



## Moonglow

Hollie said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> unknown AMOUNT OF hostages HELD IN HOTEL...SOME REPORTED DEAD ALREADY....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hostages in Bangladesh got hacked to death if could not recite qurann........poor japanese tourist never had a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm getting that the French hostage situation is taking place at the Meridian Hotel in Nice.
> 
> I'm listening to French radio now and they're giving specific places for people to hide for cover, also being told to not go anywhere near any other of the hotels as they think they might be targeted, seems some Radical Islamists with guns are still on the loose.
> 
> French army and anti-terrorism police units are mobilised and on the Nice streets, also of course ditto for Paris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose the French Surrender Monkeys should discuss their plans for diversity training so as not to offend the muhammedans with terms such as "Islamic terrorism".
Click to expand...

Hmmm, they didn't surrender in WWI.....Probably because the technology and tactical use was the same...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Hollie said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> unknown AMOUNT OF hostages HELD IN HOTEL...SOME REPORTED DEAD ALREADY....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hostages in Bangladesh got hacked to death if could not recite qurann........poor japanese tourist never had a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm getting that the French hostage situation is taking place at the Meridian Hotel in Nice.
> 
> I'm listening to French radio now and they're giving specific places for people to hide for cover, also being told to not go anywhere near any other of the hotels as they think they might be targeted, seems some Radical Islamists with guns are still on the loose.
> 
> French army and anti-terrorism police units are mobilised and on the Nice streets, also of course ditto for Paris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose the French Surrender Monkeys should discuss their plans for diversity training so as not to offend the muhammedans with terms such as "Islamic terrorism".
Click to expand...


You can bet they won't want Marine Le Pen, an actual French Patriot talking, she might upset people by mentioning Radical Islam and repeating her call to remove Islam from France.

Marine Le Pen upsets the poor SJW Snowflakes and has them running crying for the nearest Safe Space.


----------



## Old Yeller

Political Junky said:


> Light arms and explosives found in truck.




Light arms is like minor surgery.  If you are getting shot, it heavy.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Msnbc/Nbc must be assuming its the religious right, KKK, or NRA already.......


----------



## Hollie

Rocko said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this intolerable. All we're doing is applying bandaids. I would like to see an ultimatum.
> 
> 
> 
> Realistically what can be done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much can be done.
> 
> In this country, we could secure our borders and you know.... enforce the rule of law. A responsible government could fathom an obvious danger of resettling Islamics from third world backwaters who are not properly screened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No argument here. That may very well slow these savages down, but i dont think anything would stop them from killing all together.
Click to expand...

You're right. It won't. Unfortunately for the European continent, the more excitable of the Islamics are already in place for future mass killings. I was reading elsewhere that such a style of attack as just happened was a known quantity by authorities as it appeared on jihadist websites.


----------



## Sunni Man

Brynmr said:


> 2 options off the top of my head
> 
> 1. Ban the practice of Islam on free soil and bull doze every mosque into the ground.
> 2. Tell the Islamic world that if they didn't call off their dogs, we'd level Mecca.


You should go to the FBI and CIA offices and lay out your plan.

I'm sure they would be interested in having a chat with you.   ......


----------



## Brynmr

Baby steps will get more innocent free people dead. I'm not hopeful. We'll all shake our heads, bury the dead and do basically nothing. Expect more terrorism. The is what Islam has brought to our world.


----------



## Old Yeller

Tough time to have a muzzlim in WH.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

"Bodies everywhere" according to one witness.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Had enough Europe ? Are you going to stand up now, or are you going to roundup those who speak out against this invasion ?


----------



## DigitalDrifter




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Hollie said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> unknown AMOUNT OF hostages HELD IN HOTEL...SOME REPORTED DEAD ALREADY....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hostages in Bangladesh got hacked to death if could not recite qurann........poor japanese tourist never had a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm getting that the French hostage situation is taking place at the Meridian Hotel in Nice.
> 
> I'm listening to French radio now and they're giving specific places for people to hide for cover, also being told to not go anywhere near any other of the hotels as they think they might be targeted, seems some Radical Islamists with guns are still on the loose.
> 
> French army and anti-terrorism police units are mobilised and on the Nice streets, also of course ditto for Paris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose the French Surrender Monkeys should discuss their plans for diversity training so as not to offend the muhammedans with terms such as "Islamic terrorism".
Click to expand...


How pathetic, they're so afraid of upsetting the Muslims, they've just played a repeat on French radio of this man Sebastien Humbert, the Sub-Prefect of the Alpes-Maritimes region, he described the incident as a "major criminal attack"

Criminal, not Terrorist, Sebastien Humbert one of the testicle-free numbnuts.

Alpes-Maritimes is a department of the Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, it's préfecture is Nice.


----------



## skye

DigitalDrifter said:


> Had enough Europe ? Are you going to stand up now, or are you going to roundup those who speak out against this invasion ?



Enough?

This is only the start for Europe.

The question  is...who's next... Germany?

Sweden perhaps?...... take your pick.

Sad times my friends.


----------



## Moonglow

Brynmr said:


> No one since 9/11 has even recognized the problem let alone dealt with it. The longer we go doing nothing, the more blood will need to be spilled to stop it and I'm referring to Moslem blood here not free people's blood.


Do you know why this is happening?


----------



## Moonglow

Sunni Man said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 options off the top of my head
> 
> 1. Ban the practice of Islam on free soil and bull doze every mosque into the ground.
> 2. Tell the Islamic world that if they didn't call off their dogs, we'd level Mecca.
> 
> 
> 
> You should go to the FBI and CIA offices and lay out your plan.
> 
> I'm sure they would be interested in having a chat with you.   ......
Click to expand...

Can't you go over there and tell them it is wrong and to stop..I mean, you are a Muslim, surely they will listen to you.....


----------



## skye

Now the French interior ministry says there is no hostage situation in Nice, despite reports.

So what is it?  yes? no? 

What's happening....


----------



## Markle

Moonglow said:


> They also used to say that the boat people from SE Asia would be loaded with communist....



Not anything I recall.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> Now the French interior ministry says there is no hostage situation in Nice, despite reports.
> 
> So what is it?  yes? no?
> 
> What's happening....



They've done this with other terrorist attacks, changed the story midway. All they'll be meeting about is to find a way to spin all this so they can avoid saying it has anything to do with Radical Islam.


----------



## skye

Does anybody has any information about the possible hostage situation in Nice?


----------



## IsaacNewton

I have a suggestion. 

How about all the vampires refrain from posting their halitosis partisan rotting flesh mental deficiencies until the bodies have grown cold when these things happen. You aren't advancing your cause, you are announcing that your cause is one of the heartless few.


----------



## Ridgerunner

skye said:


> Does anybody has any information about the possible hostage situation in Nice?


;

Fox News reported that there was no hostage situation. It was just folks hiding from the chaos. FNC stopped reporting on the hostages 1/2 hour to 45 minutes ago.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> Does anybody has any information about the possible hostage situation in Nice?



No, they said there was a hostage situation at the Meridian Hotel in Nice and also they thought there could be more hostages in a restaurant, now they're saying there are no hostage situations and the best bit is....they're saying, the attacker that ploughed the truck into all those people killing them that "his motives are unclear"

WTF same shit from this Politically Correct crowd EVERY time. So his motives are unclear to the Traitor French authorities, who are more concerned with protecting savages than protecting the French people.


----------



## skye

Ridgerunner said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody has any information about the possible hostage situation in Nice?
> 
> 
> 
> ;
> 
> Fox News reported that there was no hostage situation. It was just folks hiding from the chaos. FNC stopped reporting on the hostages 1/2 hour to 45 minutes ago.
Click to expand...


Yes, that  would  makes sense....what's the use to take hostages for these savages...they just kill them.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

IsaacNewton said:


> I have a suggestion.
> 
> How about all the vampires refrain from posting their halitosis partisan rotting flesh mental deficiencies until the bodies have grown cold when these things happen. You aren't advancing your cause, you are announcing that your cause is one of the heartless few.



And you're announcing you and your ilk just want to continually turn the other cheek.


----------



## yiostheoy

Heart breaking photos.


----------



## boedicca

Just wait.  Obabble will hold a news conference and ponder that we'll never know what motivated the truck driver to mow down a bunch of people.


----------



## boedicca

IsaacNewton said:


> I have a suggestion.
> 
> How about all the vampires refrain from posting their halitosis partisan rotting flesh mental deficiencies until the bodies have grown cold when these things happen. You aren't advancing your cause, you are announcing that your cause is one of the heartless few.




You first, bub.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

deltex1 said:


> Fox is reporting that Obama has been briefed and Susan Rice is headed for the situation room.  God help us.....



  And Barry is off to the golf course.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

DigitalDrifter said:


> "Bodies everywhere" according to one witness.



It's so far 75 dead. I'm turning the French radio channel off now, they've got some man on babbling about how peaceful Islam is and how he's been born in France and well you know, Islam doesn't agree with this sort of thing, you know, we hear it every time and I'm tired of hearing the crap.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is reporting that Obama has been briefed and Susan Rice is headed for the situation room.  God help us.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Barry is off to the golf course.
Click to expand...


Either off to the golf course or off to the Bath House.


----------



## skye

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is reporting that Obama has been briefed and Susan Rice is headed for the situation room.  God help us.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Barry is off to the golf course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either off to the golf course or off to the Bath House.
Click to expand...



...or to the mosque.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is reporting that Obama has been briefed and Susan Rice is headed for the situation room.  God help us.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Barry is off to the golf course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either off to the golf course or off to the Bath House.
Click to expand...


 They dont call him Bath House barry for nothing...


----------



## Markle

Brynmr said:


> No one since 9/11 has even recognized the problem let alone dealt with it. The longer we go doing nothing, the more blood will need to be spilled to stop it and I'm referring to Moslem blood here not free people's blood.



Let me be blunt.  That is a flat out LIE.

Love him or hate him, President Bush declared war, with the support and vote of the United Nations and our Congress.

We had no Islamic Terrorist Attacks on our soil after that declaration, our attack on Afghanistan and Iraq.  The Islamic Terrorist Attacks began AFTER Lame Duck President Barack Hussein Obama pulled out all our troops from Iraq, Obama then declared HE HAD WON.  Following that ISIS started to grow and attack.  It has exploded ever since.  President Obama's LEAD FROM BEHIND policy has FAILED AND FAILED IN A MOST DEADLY WAY.


----------



## Rocko

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is reporting that Obama has been briefed and Susan Rice is headed for the situation room.  God help us.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Barry is off to the golf course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either off to the golf course or off to the Bath House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They dont call him Bath House barry for nothing...
Click to expand...


I thought it was Bath Salt Barry


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

It's past time for open war with muslims in the west!!!!
And the leftist freaks that made it happen!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Markle said:


> We had no Islamic Terrorist Attacks on our soil after that declaration, our attack on Afghanistan and Iraq. The Islamic Terrorist Attacks began AFTER Lame Duck President Barack Hussein Obama pulled out all our troops from Iraq, Obama then declared HE HAD WON. Following that ISIS started to grow and attack. It has exploded ever since. President Obama's LEAD FROM BEHIND policy has FAILED AND FAILED IN A MOST DEADLY WAY.



The Rules of Engagement have to be changed from the mamby pamby crap our fighting force is fighting under pbo...


----------



## Geaux4it

Dam.  Obama's JV team ISIS looks all world. 

-Geaux


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Moonglow..
 I can appreciate your sarcastic humor at times...now isnt one of them.
   It's time to STFU and stand with whats right.


----------



## Markle

Brynmr said:


> Baby steps will get more innocent free people dead. I'm not hopeful. We'll all shake our heads, bury the dead and do basically nothing. Expect more terrorism. The is what Islam has brought to our world.



We have had seven and a half years of baby steps.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another abomination.
> 
> Any guesses as to the provenance?
> 
> *"'30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebration in Nice
> 
> 30 people reported killed
> 
> Fears of terrorism as people flee scene in panic"
> '30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'
> *
> *The overwhelming problem for Obama remains....*
> *...how will he twist this to be the result of guns....*
> *...or of police bias.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty low taking a tragic event and hanging an Obama sign on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only  thing low is your IQ.
> 
> Let me point out to you the significance:
> 
> *"Immigraton To Swell Muslim Population to 6.2 Million*
> According to U.S. Census Data, *the United States admits roughly 100,000 Muslim immigrants legally each year, representing the fastest growing block of immigration into the United States.* Tennessee, in fact, is home to one of the fastest growing immigrant populations in the country, causing thePresident to give a recent speech there in favor of expansive immigration.
> 
> This demographic change is entirely the product of legal admissions–that is, it is a formal policy of the federal government adopted by Congress.
> 
> Another major source of Middle Eastern immigration into the United States is done through our nation’s *refugee program.* Every year the United Stated admits 70,000 asylees and refugees.*Arabic is the most common language spoken by refugees, and 91.4 percent of refugees from the Middle East are on food stamps.*
> 
> The importation of Middle Eastern immigrants through the nation’s refugee program has*led to the development of pockets of radicalized communities* throughout the United States." Immigration to Swell U.S. Muslim Population to 6.2 Million - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Still don't get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also used to say that the boat people from SE Asia would be loaded with communist....
Click to expand...


  Seriously...stop being an idiot.


----------



## Old Yeller

Can we at least push a few dozen hogs out of a helicopter in a mosque courtyard.  Actually,  it is now Europes turn.  They got hit again.

With all seriousness,  after Ft. Hood......I had enuff. I would have allowed fight back.  Fork ISIS,  islam is the enemy now.  They wonyt clean it up so maybe they need some help.

Europe,   your time is here.  Isolate and remove the invasion.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> It's past time for open war with muslims in the west!!!!
> And the leftist freaks that made it happen!!!



It'll be the same as every other Islamic Murder Attack in Western nations, when they say who the savage is, the Intelligence Community will have already known him and had him on their radar, but of course not allowed to just round up ALL of the savages known to the Intelligence Community because of Human Rights laws or something.

Paris the savages were known, Belgium the savages were known, San Bernardino the savages were known, Orlando the savage was known, London 7/7 the savages were known and I bet Nice the savage and/or savages will have been known.

Western nations have a simple choice, adhere to Human Rights laws and the Geneva Conventions and Political Correctness and allow innocent people to be continued to be slaughtered OR fuck Human Rights laws, fuck the Geneva Conventions and fuck Political Correctness and let's get with the programme, like what would have happened say 40-60 years ago pre-Snowflakes, pre-SJW and pre-Political Correctness and let's have a combined Western effort to incinerate these savages
and their 7th Century Satanic Death Cult.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Rocko said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this intolerable. All we're doing is applying bandaids. I would like to see an ultimatum.
> 
> 
> 
> Realistically what can be done?
Click to expand...


  At this point we take drastic measures.
Ship all new muslim immigrants back to where they came from,intern all we arent sure about until they can be vetted,and put every fucken mosque in the country under surveillance.
   If the shit continues we ship every GodDamn muslin in the country to whatever hell hole we choose.


----------



## Correll

OldLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The attack is almost certainly a political act.
> 
> It's political.
> 
> The different parties have different strategies to deal with this random, horrible death.
> 
> We need to discuss it politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there time to discuss this stuff politically anymore? It seems the time for talking has passed and it's now time for direct and hardcore action.
> 
> Whilst the Cucked and testicle-free politicians are talking, these Radical Islamic savages are killing our people. It's time to start meeting this filth head on and toe to toe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We have a real chance here in America of electing a politician who has proposed a "temporary" ban on muslims entering the nation.
> 
> Talk could help that happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes an act of Congress,,,where is the GOP led Congress on this matter....oh yeah, on recess, again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct. The GOP establishment is not much better.
> 
> It would have been very good if they could have put forth such a bill and made dems vote against it, or ended up putting in on the Presidents desk and forcing him to veto it.
> 
> BUt the Establishment GOP is above such "crude" tactics and would be afraid that they might be called names in the New York Times.
> 
> 
> BUT, if we elect Trump, and we hold him to his promises, Trump might get something real done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How you going to hold him to his promises?  Just asking.  Hasn't worked with the rest of the bums
Click to expand...


Politicians respond to pressure.

Especially those that don't have safe districts and want to be reelected.


----------



## Vigilante

Meanwhile back in the states, the Obomnation FEEDS the frenzy!


----------



## Moonglow

Vigilante said:


> Meanwhile back in the states, the Obomnation FEEDS the frenzy!


You would like to think you know how Muslim radicals feel...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> unknown AMOUNT OF hostages HELD IN HOTEL...SOME REPORTED DEAD ALREADY....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hostages in Bangladesh got hacked to death if could not recite qurann........poor japanese tourist never had a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm getting that the French hostage situation is taking place at the Meridian Hotel in Nice.
> 
> I'm listening to French radio now and they're giving specific places for people to hide for cover, also being told to not go anywhere near any other of the hotels as they think they might be targeted, seems some Radical Islamists with guns are still on the loose.
> 
> French army and anti-terrorism police units are mobilised and on the Nice streets, also of course ditto for Paris.
Click to expand...


  Not go near it? If the God Damn french hadnt outlawed weapons the masses should be called in to eliminate the threat.
    It's time to stop fucking around with these shit heads!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was France (and I'm not of course) I would remove Islam from by country. Very drastic and will cause many problems but what happened today is the alternative. And it WILL get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only when a bunch of politicians are held captive and killed...are you listening ISIS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, I'm listening to French radio now, to get news of these situations as up to date as possible.
> 
> The announcer has just said a few minutes ago that the fire at the Eiffel Tower is accidental and NOT connected to the terrorist attack in Nice, also that the fire at the Eiffel Tower has now almost been extinguished. The Préfecture de police are urging people not to spread false rumours also.
> 
> Both these things confirmed from Préfecture de police Twitter site, here:
> 
> Préfecture de police on Twitter
Click to expand...


  I dont believe for one second the fire is accidental and anyone who does is a complete moron.


----------



## IsaacNewton

You people really need to drop your 'inside the conservative fake bubble' crap.

10,000 + sorties against Isis targets by the US alone. More than 2,000 drone strikes against terrorist targets, the PEOPLE, not buildings. Bin Laden shot in the face and dead. I mean you have your political leanings but you speak nonsense that even you know is a lie.

My opinion is and has been that NATO should mount up 200,000 troops for an old style war of attrition, go into the middle east and clean it of all these groups, and then leave 50,000 troops there in perpetuity as we have in South Korea because this problem is going to take generations to die out. Only when moderate Muslims in the region have raised one or two generations without the brutality of an Isis or Al Qaeda group hanging over them will this crap die away.

Don't forget, Isis and Al Qaeda are killing far more Muslims than any other group they attack.

So have your opinions but at least deal in the realm of honest reality. This president has authorized a mountain of attacks against these enemies and killed tens of thousands of them. Isis is on the run and their captured territory is shrinking daily but many on the right have some great need to put all the blame on Americans.

We aren't the ones to blame for this. Our enemies are.


----------



## Markle

num_nut said:


> Can we at least push a few dozen hogs out of a helicopter in a mosque courtyard.  Actually,  it is now Europes turn.  They got hit again.
> 
> With all seriousness,  after Ft. Hood......I had enuff. I would have allowed fight back.  Fork ISIS,  islam is the enemy now.  They wonyt clean it up so maybe they need some help.
> 
> Europe,   your time is here.  Isolate and remove the invasion.



After the massive attack in Paris, François Hollande went to NATO and asked them to declare war on ISIS, on terrorism.  Guess who it was who blocked that effort?  I know, I know, tough choice...Lame Duck President Barack Hussein Obama!


----------



## Rocko

77 confirmed dead. Still a fluid situation, fox is saying there might be a hostage situation in progress.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Hillary is on the phone with bill o'fucking rielly


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

IsaacNewton said:


> I have a suggestion.
> 
> How about all the vampires refrain from posting their halitosis partisan rotting flesh mental deficiencies until the bodies have grown cold when these things happen. You aren't advancing your cause, you are announcing that your cause is one of the heartless few.



  Dude fuck off!!! We've been kissing muslim ass for the last decade and look where it's gotten us?


----------



## Correll

IsaacNewton said:


> I have a suggestion.
> 
> How about all the vampires refrain from posting their halitosis partisan rotting flesh mental deficiencies until the bodies have grown cold when these things happen. You aren't advancing your cause, you are announcing that your cause is one of the heartless few.




Bull.

There is always a reason for you to dismiss what you don't want to hear.

If it's not too soon, it's too late. And of course there is the ever popular, "you're racist".

i'm amazed we haven't heard the old one, "we don't know who it was" or the flat out lie about it being a Native Born French man or some such bullshit.

Or, it should be treated as a "criminal act".

Or the death troll is less than the murder rate of the whole nation's population of murderers lumped together, so it's not important.

Or even stupider "Reasons".


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Ridgerunner said:


> Hillary is on the phone with bill o'fucking rielly



You mean the Hillary that would increase the Syrian refugees by 550% ?

That Hillary ?


----------



## Old Yeller

IsaacNewton said:


> You people really need to drop your 'inside the conservative fake bubble' crap.
> 
> 10,000 + sorties against Isis targets by the US alone. More than 2,000 drone strikes against terrorist targets, the PEOPLE, not buildings. Bin Laden shot in the face and dead. I mean you have your political leanings but you speak nonsense that even you know is a lie.
> 
> My opinion is and has been that NATO should mount up 200,000 troops for an old style war of attrition, go into the middle east and clean in of all these groups, and then leave 50,000 troops there in perpetuity as we have in South Korea because this problem is going to take generations to die out. Only when moderate Muslims in the region have raised one or two generations without the brutality of an Isis or Al Qaeda group hanging over them will this crap die away.
> 
> Don't forget, Isis and Al Qaeda are killing far more Muslims than any other group they attack.
> 
> So have your opinions but at least deal in the realm of honest reality. This president has authorized a mountain of attacks against these enemies and killed tens of thousands of them. Isis is on the run and their captured territory is shrinking daily but many on the right have some great need to put all the blame on Americans.
> 
> We aren't the ones to blame for this. Our enemies are.




Enuff bullcrap Issac.  We know 70% minimal strikes come back loaded.  They allowed them to run Oil for years.  BHO did nothing till Putin shamed his lying ass.


----------



## Vigilante

IsaacNewton said:


> You people really need to drop your 'inside the conservative fake bubble' crap.
> 
> 10,000 + sorties against Isis targets by the US alone. More than 2,000 drone strikes against terrorist targets, the PEOPLE, not buildings. Bin Laden shot in the face and dead. I mean you have your political leanings but you speak nonsense that even you know is a lie.
> 
> My opinion is and has been that NATO should mount up 200,000 troops for an old style war of attrition, go into the middle east and clean it of all these groups, and then leave 50,000 troops there in perpetuity as we have in South Korea because this problem is going to take generations to die out. Only when moderate Muslims in the region have raised one or two generations without the brutality of an Isis or Al Qaeda group hanging over them will this crap die away.
> 
> Don't forget, Isis and Al Qaeda are killing far more Muslims than any other group they attack.
> 
> So have your opinions but at least deal in the realm of honest reality. This president has authorized a mountain of attacks against these enemies and killed tens of thousands of them. Isis is on the run and their captured territory is shrinking daily but many on the right have some great need to put all the blame on Americans.
> 
> We aren't the ones to blame for this. Our enemies are.


With what 9990 sorties where the ROE had to be applied to, and WE couldn't drop bombs to kill terrorists because of SUSPECTED civilian involvement!.... Meanwhile,


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I've fucking had enough of this crap!!!
It's time we do something!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner

mrs. clintoon has her head so far up pbo's ass. I thought she would be more hawkish regarding the caliphate...


----------



## Dogmaphobe

IsaacNewton said:


> I have a suggestion.
> 
> How about all the vampires refrain from posting their halitosis partisan rotting flesh mental deficiencies until the bodies have grown cold when these things happen. You aren't advancing your cause, you are announcing that your cause is one of the heartless few.




 There you have it, folks -- anybody who is not a fanboi for Islamic terrorism, and ......GASP..... dares to think there even might be something the teensiest bit wrong with it is a "vampire" posting "halitosis partisan rotting flesh".


----------



## Markle

Ridgerunner said:


> Hillary is on the phone with bill o'fucking rielly



Why do you have to be so childish in the midst of this barbaric terrorist attack?  Could you stoop any lower?  Not easily.


----------



## Vigilante

Ridgerunner said:


> mrs. clintoon has her head so far up pbo's ass. I thought she would be more hawkish regarding the caliphate...


That doesn't go well when LYING to Bernie's voters!


----------



## airplanemechanic

You mean to tell me that you can have a mass killing and NOT use a gun??

BAN ALL TRUCKS!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I'm 51 fucking years old but i will gladly stand up and fight these pieces of shit!!!
  Unfortunately my own government would consider me the terrorist for doing so.
   So where the hell does that leave the American people?
Are we supposed to sit around while bath house barry continues to import more terrorist that he claims are peaceful muslims?


----------



## deltex1

IsaacNewton said:


> You people really need to drop your 'inside the conservative fake bubble' crap.
> 
> 10,000 + sorties against Isis targets by the US alone. More than 2,000 drone strikes against terrorist targets, the PEOPLE, not buildings. Bin Laden shot in the face and dead. I mean you have your political leanings but you speak nonsense that even you know is a lie.
> 
> My opinion is and has been that NATO should mount up 200,000 troops for an old style war of attrition, go into the middle east and clean it of all these groups, and then leave 50,000 troops there in perpetuity as we have in South Korea because this problem is going to take generations to die out. Only when moderate Muslims in the region have raised one or two generations without the brutality of an Isis or Al Qaeda group hanging over them will this crap die away.
> 
> Don't forget, Isis and Al Qaeda are killing far more Muslims than any other group they attack.
> 
> So have your opinions but at least deal in the realm of honest reality. This president has authorized a mountain of attacks against these enemies and killed tens of thousands of them. Isis is on the run and their captured territory is shrinking daily but many on the right have some great need to put all the blame on Americans.
> 
> We aren't the ones to blame for this. Our enemies are.



Mountains, my ass.  Molehills is more like it.  His sec def, Intel people and generals have been telling him what to do for years.  His community organizer approach has gotten us nowhere.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I've fucking had enough of this crap!!!
> It's time we do something!!!



New update, now confirmed 77 dead and so far updated 51 injured.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

This crap has gone beyond belief!!!
The wests politicians continue to tell us all is well while westerners are dying in the streets at the hands of muslims!!!
    This is fucking treason at the highest levels!!


----------



## gipper

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another abomination.
> 
> Any guesses as to the provenance?
> 
> *"'30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebration in Nice
> 
> 30 people reported killed
> 
> Fears of terrorism as people flee scene in panic"
> '30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'
> *
> *The overwhelming problem for Obama remains....*
> *...how will he twist this to be the result of guns....*
> *...or of police bias.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty low taking a tragic event and hanging an Obama sign on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only  thing low is your IQ.
> 
> Let me point out to you the significance:
> 
> *"Immigraton To Swell Muslim Population to 6.2 Million*
> According to U.S. Census Data, *the United States admits roughly 100,000 Muslim immigrants legally each year, representing the fastest growing block of immigration into the United States.* Tennessee, in fact, is home to one of the fastest growing immigrant populations in the country, causing thePresident to give a recent speech there in favor of expansive immigration.
> 
> This demographic change is entirely the product of legal admissions–that is, it is a formal policy of the federal government adopted by Congress.
> 
> Another major source of Middle Eastern immigration into the United States is done through our nation’s *refugee program.* Every year the United Stated admits 70,000 asylees and refugees.*Arabic is the most common language spoken by refugees, and 91.4 percent of refugees from the Middle East are on food stamps.*
> 
> The importation of Middle Eastern immigrants through the nation’s refugee program has*led to the development of pockets of radicalized communities* throughout the United States." Immigration to Swell U.S. Muslim Population to 6.2 Million - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Still don't get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also used to say that the boat people from SE Asia would be loaded with communist....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously...stop being an idiot.
Click to expand...

Not possible.


----------



## Political Junky

DigitalDrifter said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary is on the phone with bill o'fucking rielly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Hillary that would increase the Syrian refugees by 550% ?
> 
> That Hillary ?
Click to expand...

Those coming here are escaping ISIS, who kills Muslims as well as others.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Political Junky said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary is on the phone with bill o'fucking rielly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Hillary that would increase the Syrian refugees by 550% ?
> 
> That Hillary ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those coming here are escaping ISIS, who kills Muslims as well as others.
Click to expand...


  So how do you explain all the new terrorist attacks?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I'm 51 fucking years old but i will gladly stand up and fight these pieces of shit!!!
> Unfortunately my own government would consider me the terrorist for doing so.
> So where the hell does that leave the American people?
> Are we supposed to sit around while bath house barry continues to import more terrorist that he claims are peaceful muslims?



Excellent comments 

We European Patriots are also prepared to stand up and fight these POS, I myself am prepared to die to save and preserve the Continent I love, the Continent of MY Ancestors. I'm a reservist in my nations Armed Forces, therefore I'm fully militarily trained, of course if the SHTF before November, then because of my um condition, I might have to resort to just answering the phones 

This "home grown" horsecrap, these POS might have been born in France or Holland etc but they are NOT European, their heritage is with their Ancestors and their Ancestors were NOT European.

Get the fuck OFF MY Continent or be dealt with.


----------



## gipper

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary is on the phone with bill o'fucking rielly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Hillary that would increase the Syrian refugees by 550% ?
> 
> That Hillary ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those coming here are escaping ISIS, who kills Muslims as well as others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you explain all the new terrorist attacks?
Click to expand...

Must be them damn radical right wing Christians


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary is on the phone with bill o'fucking rielly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Hillary that would increase the Syrian refugees by 550% ?
> 
> That Hillary ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those coming here are escaping ISIS, who kills Muslims as well as others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you explain all the new terrorist attacks?
Click to expand...


It's the fault of the Quakers, come on, get with the programme already


----------



## Rocko

Political Junky said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary is on the phone with bill o'fucking rielly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Hillary that would increase the Syrian refugees by 550% ?
> 
> That Hillary ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those coming here are escaping ISIS, who kills Muslims as well as others.
Click to expand...


You guys keep telling us how many good muslims there are. If there are so many more good muslims than bad ones, it's simple - the good muslims should kill the bad ones. It shouldnt be our problem.


----------



## IsaacNewton

The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.

The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.

It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outright ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.

You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gipper said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary is on the phone with bill o'fucking rielly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Hillary that would increase the Syrian refugees by 550% ?
> 
> That Hillary ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those coming here are escaping ISIS, who kills Muslims as well as others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you explain all the new terrorist attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be them damn radical right wing Christians
Click to expand...


Snap, we post at the same time, yes the radical right wing Christians AND the Quakers


----------



## Rocko

IsaacNewton said:


> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outrights ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.



Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?


----------



## Moonglow

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary is on the phone with bill o'fucking rielly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Hillary that would increase the Syrian refugees by 550% ?
> 
> That Hillary ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those coming here are escaping ISIS, who kills Muslims as well as others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you explain all the new terrorist attacks?
Click to expand...

Well they would be old ones by now...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've fucking had enough of this crap!!!
> It's time we do something!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New update, now confirmed 77 dead and so far updated 51 injured.
Click to expand...


New update, Traitor and idiot French President François Hollande to address the French nation in about 10 minutes time, bizarre stuff a National Address at 3.30am.

All he'll say will be the usual crap as before.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Rocko said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outrights ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemed this atc?
Click to expand...


There is, you only see what your anger lets you see. A better question is why almost every conservative feels a need to blame Americans for worldwide terrorism and use this act as it is happening and vomit on the bodies of these poor people before they are even cold for political 'points on a message board'. 

You won't answer that question as it strikes at the core of who you are, and it isn't pretty is it.


----------



## WillowTree

IsaacNewton said:


> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outright ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.


Why don't you dig McVeigh up along with Reagan?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Rocko said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outrights ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?
Click to expand...


They never do, each time the Religion of Peace commits a massacre it's rare to get even one person on the Left condemning it, what we get though is a lot of bashing of the Right as "hateful racist bigots" and a mixture of Islamist apologist stuff with head stuck in the sand stuff.


----------



## 2aguy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary is on the phone with bill o'fucking rielly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Hillary that would increase the Syrian refugees by 550% ?
> 
> That Hillary ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those coming here are escaping ISIS, who kills Muslims as well as others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how do you explain all the new terrorist attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be them damn radical right wing Christians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Snap, we post at the same time, yes the radical right wing Christians AND the Quakers
Click to expand...



I believe it was radicalized Amish.....


----------



## gipper

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outrights ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They never do, each time the Religion of Peace commits a massacre it's rare to get even one person on the Left condemning it, what we get though is a lot of bashing of the Right as "hateful racist bigots" and a mixture of Islamist apologist stuff with head stuck in the sand stuff.
Click to expand...

Agreed.  This would seem to indicate a death wish or a mental disorder.


----------



## Rocko

IsaacNewton said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outrights ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemed this atc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is, you only see what your anger lets you see. A better question is why almost every conservative feels a need to blame Americans for worldwide terrorism and use this act as it is happening and vomit on the bodies of these poor people before they are even cold for political 'points on a message board'.
> 
> You won't answer that question as it strikes at the core of who you are, and it isn't pretty is it.
Click to expand...


I don't care about points on a message board. What I do care about is that people on the left are consistantly silent when it comes to situations like this. This thread is a good example. You can't find condemnation from one liberal on here.


----------



## 2aguy

Political Junky said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary is on the phone with bill o'fucking rielly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Hillary that would increase the Syrian refugees by 550% ?
> 
> That Hillary ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those coming here are escaping ISIS, who kills Muslims as well as others.
Click to expand...



And among the are Isis supporters...........


----------



## gipper

Correll said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outright ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when lefties like you viciously ridiculed Reagan for saying that the Soviet Union would end up on the Ash Heap of history.
> 
> It wasn't just that you thought he was wrong.
> 
> You thought is was reckless of him to say that and thus to insult the Soviets.
> 
> 
> And now, 25 years later, I haven't heard ONE OF YOU DISHONEST LEFTIES ADMIT HE WAS RIGHT AND YOU WERE WRONG.
> 
> 
> And you have the nerve to talk about ignoring reality.
Click to expand...

Lefties have always been wrong, but somehow they never suffer from the consequences of their failed policies.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Rocko said:


> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?




 I support gay rights, women's rights, am a strong advocate for the separation of church and state, favor progressive taxation and think the liberal Bill Maher is the bees knees.

 I condemn this atrocity unconditionally and I condemn all the numb-nuts leftists who act as apologists for Islamist so routinely as they do.  They are not liberals -- they are merely the stupid, reactive portion of the left.


----------



## gipper

2aguy said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary is on the phone with bill o'fucking rielly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Hillary that would increase the Syrian refugees by 550% ?
> 
> That Hillary ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those coming here are escaping ISIS, who kills Muslims as well as others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And among the are Isis supporters...........
Click to expand...

Lefties believe every word Big Ears says, even though he is nearly as prolific a liar as Cankles.  Big Ears says all these military aged men from Syria he is importing, are good people....yet no vetting is done and no way to confirm whether they are radicals or not.  

Can't fix stupid.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Rocko said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outrights ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemed this atc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is, you only see what your anger lets you see. A better question is why almost every conservative feels a need to blame Americans for worldwide terrorism and use this act as it is happening and vomit on the bodies of these poor people before they are even cold for political 'points on a message board'.
> 
> You won't answer that question as it strikes at the core of who you are, and it isn't pretty is it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about points on a message board. What I do care about is that people on the left are consistantly silent when it comes to situations like this. This thread is a good example. You can't find condemnation from one liberal on here.
Click to expand...


No, there's more important things than homicidal psychopaths who want to kill us all....more important things such as LGBT freaks and weird men dressed in drag who want to be able to use female bathrooms.


----------



## Rocko

Dogmaphobe said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support gay rights, women's rights, am a strong advocate for the separation of church and state, favor progressive taxation and think the liberal Bill Maher is the bees knees.
> 
> I condemn this atrocity unconditionally and I condemn all the numb-nuts leftists who act as apologists for Islamist so routinely as they do.  They are not liberals -- they are merely the stupid, reactive portion of the left.
Click to expand...


You're a unicorn on this board.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support gay rights, women's rights, am a strong advocate for the separation of church and state, favor progressive taxation and think the liberal Bill Maher is the bees knees.
> 
> I condemn this atrocity unconditionally and I condemn all the numb-nuts leftists who act as apologists for Islamist so routinely as they do.  They are not liberals -- they are merely the stupid, reactive portion of the left.
Click to expand...


You're correct, they're not Liberals, they're Leftists ie. Progressives and Marxists.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Dogmaphobe said:


> I support gay rights, women's rights, am a strong advocate for the separation of church and state, favor progressive taxation and think the liberal Bill Maher is the bees knees.
> 
> I condemn this atrocity unconditionally and I condemn all the numb-nuts leftists who act as apologists for Islamist so routinely as they do. They are not liberals -- they are merely the stupid, reactive portion of the left.



Dog we can argue policy politics all day long and I am quite sure we would, but I commend you for your views on the security of the free world.


----------



## Rocko

Dogmaphobe said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support gay rights, women's rights, am a strong advocate for the separation of church and state, favor progressive taxation and think the liberal Bill Maher is the bees knees.
> 
> I condemn this atrocity unconditionally and I condemn all the numb-nuts leftists who act as apologists for Islamist so routinely as they do.  They are not liberals -- they are merely the stupid, reactive portion of the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a unicorn on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I HAVE been told I'm hung like one.
Click to expand...


I almost hit the funny agree button lol


----------



## 2aguy

We told you guys that you could kill as many or more with a truck...you anti gunners called us names....then talked about having sex with a gun and talked about men's sex organs.....but you laugh d and made fun of us.......

77 dead......they are also reporting they had guns and grenades.....in a country that has done every thing you anti gunners want......they have extreme gun control...they have completely banned rifles with detachable magazines.....

In a country that has been under special security protocol...where they can do just about anything to anyone to find terrorists.........

Grenades are even illegal there.......


And they just murdered 77 people............

We have 8 million rifles with detachable magazines........we have had 154 people murdered with these weapons in 34 years.......

Knives murdered 1,567 people in 2014.....

You want to ban these rifles an tell us that if we do that...terrorists and criminal won't get them....even though in France....these guns are common , so common that if a criminal doesn't have an AK-47...they are considered a loser...that from French police.....


You guys have been wrong in everything involving guns and terrorism......you should sit down and let the adults handle this...


----------



## yiostheoy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> New update, Traitor and idiot French President François Hollande to address the French nation in about 10 minutes time, bizarre stuff a National Address at 3.30am.
> 
> All he'll say will be the usual crap as before.


Still waiting for the news conference in France.

CBSN - Live Streaming Video News Channel - CBS News


----------



## Rexx Taylor

This is Hope and Change !!!!


----------



## theHawk

Rocko said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outrights ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemed this atc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is, you only see what your anger lets you see. A better question is why almost every conservative feels a need to blame Americans for worldwide terrorism and use this act as it is happening and vomit on the bodies of these poor people before they are even cold for political 'points on a message board'.
> 
> You won't answer that question as it strikes at the core of who you are, and it isn't pretty is it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about points on a message board. What I do care about is that people on the left are consistantly silent when it comes to situations like this. This thread is a good example. You can't find condemnation from one liberal on here.
Click to expand...


That's because when progressives look at situations like this, they have to ask themselves "how can I help further the Agenda with this?"  And they always inevitably conclude that using relativism to attack white Christians, conservatives, or capitalism is the best way to further their Agenda.  Attacking and condemning Islam doesn't help their Agenda, so they will never do it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

yiostheoy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> New update, Traitor and idiot French President François Hollande to address the French nation in about 10 minutes time, bizarre stuff a National Address at 3.30am.
> 
> All he'll say will be the usual crap as before.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the news conference in France.
> 
> CBSN - Live Streaming Video News Channel - CBS News
Click to expand...


Yes Inspector Clouseau has probably had to drag his hairdresser out of bed to fix his hair before he can make his National Address at now 3.45am, he's late.

French President Francois Hollande spends $11K a month -- on his hair


----------



## Markle

deltex1 said:


> Mountains, my ass.  Molehills is more like it.  His sec def, Intel people and generals have been telling him what to do for years.  His community organizer approach has gotten us nowhere.



Oh, I disagree vehemently.  Lame Duck President Barack Hussein Obama has gotten us into World War III.  If ANYONE thinks that is an exaggeration, please look at the collapsed world situation in only 7 1/2 years.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

yiostheoy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> New update, Traitor and idiot French President François Hollande to address the French nation in about 10 minutes time, bizarre stuff a National Address at 3.30am.
> 
> All he'll say will be the usual crap as before.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the news conference in France.
> 
> CBSN - Live Streaming Video News Channel - CBS News
Click to expand...


He's on, like now, I'm watching France 24 news channel.

UNLIKE Obama, 2 minutes into François Hollande's address he says "all of France is under the threat from ISLAMIC TERRORISM"

Now at least that's something Obama would never say.


----------



## gipper

yiostheoy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> New update, Traitor and idiot French President François Hollande to address the French nation in about 10 minutes time, bizarre stuff a National Address at 3.30am.
> 
> All he'll say will be the usual crap as before.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the news conference in France.
> 
> CBSN - Live Streaming Video News Channel - CBS News
Click to expand...

Well one thing is certain, we can count on Obama doing a news conference warning about Islamaphobia and complaining about right wing Christians and guns.


----------



## Slyhunter

Ban all trucks.


----------



## Markle

Lucy Hamilton said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> New update, Traitor and idiot French President François Hollande to address the French nation in about 10 minutes time, bizarre stuff a National Address at 3.30am.
> 
> All he'll say will be the usual crap as before.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the news conference in France.
> 
> CBSN - Live Streaming Video News Channel - CBS News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Inspector Clouseau has probably had to drag his hairdresser out of bed to fix his hair before he can make his National Address at now 3.45am, he's late.
> 
> French President Francois Hollande spends $11K a month -- on his hair
Click to expand...


Did you somehow think that was relevant?  Our Lame Duck President Barack Hussein Obama flies his barber from Chicago to Washington each time he gets his hair cut.

So your point is...?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gipper said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> New update, Traitor and idiot French President François Hollande to address the French nation in about 10 minutes time, bizarre stuff a National Address at 3.30am.
> 
> All he'll say will be the usual crap as before.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the news conference in France.
> 
> CBSN - Live Streaming Video News Channel - CBS News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well one thing is certain, we can count on Obama doing a news conference warning about Islamaphobia and complaining about right wing Christians and guns.
Click to expand...


Hey don't forget the trucks, it's guns and trucks now.


----------



## yiostheoy

French Pres Holland is really over-reacting in his speech on what to do in response to the latest lone wolf attack.

He is recalling to duty all reservists and recently discharged military and police personnel.

It was just a pinprick strike by a lone wolf Islamist again.


----------



## Katzndogz

France should gather every truck in the country, go house to house, loading up with Muslims and drive them out of the country.  Dump them in some desert.

The truck driver was a 31 year old resident of Nice of Tunisian origin.


----------



## Katzndogz

yiostheoy said:


> French Pres Holland is really over-reacting in his speech on what to do in response to the latest lone wolf attack.
> 
> He is recalling to duty all reservists and recently discharged military and police personnel.


Maybe he intends to clean out the no go zones.


----------



## skye

yiostheoy said:


> French Pres Holland is really over-reacting in his speech on what to do in response to the latest lone wolf attack.
> 
> He is recalling to duty all reservists and recently discharged military and police personnel.




That Hollande is a piece of....

Well ...........of excrement in all honesty.....pardon my French....no pun intended.

Time for Marie Le Pen to defend France.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support gay rights, women's rights, am a strong advocate for the separation of church and state, favor progressive taxation and think the liberal Bill Maher is the bees knees.
> 
> I condemn this atrocity unconditionally and I condemn all the numb-nuts leftists who act as apologists for Islamist so routinely as they do.  They are not liberals -- they are merely the stupid, reactive portion of the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a unicorn on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I HAVE been told I'm hung like one.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vigilante

Moonglow said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile back in the states, the Obomnation FEEDS the frenzy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would like to think you know how Muslim radicals feel...
Click to expand...


I don't care how they feel...I WANT THEM DEAD, and their families DEAD also... These pricks DO BELIEVE in VENDETTA!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> French Pres Holland is really over-reacting in his speech on what to do in response to the latest lone wolf attack.
> 
> He is recalling to duty all reservists and recently discharged military and police personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Hollande is a piece of....
> 
> Well ...........of excrement in all honesty.....pardon my French....no pun intended.
> 
> Time for Marie Le Pen to defend France.
Click to expand...


Yes, exactly


----------



## Manonthestreet

World events write Trumps campaign commercials, he doesnt have to say a word, everyone can see libs are totally comatose


----------



## Brynmr

This is my drawing that was part of Pamela Geller's art exhibition in Garland Texas. The words in the image are Muhammad's. Don't know about you guys but I know who the enemy is.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> New update, Traitor and idiot French President François Hollande to address the French nation in about 10 minutes time, bizarre stuff a National Address at 3.30am.
> 
> All he'll say will be the usual crap as before.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the news conference in France.
> 
> CBSN - Live Streaming Video News Channel - CBS News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's on, like now, I'm watching France 24 news channel.
> 
> UNLIKE Obama, 2 minutes into François Hollande's address he says "all of France is under the threat from ISLAMIC TERRORISM"
> 
> Now at least that's something Obama would never say.
Click to expand...


It's even worse now, French radio are saying that many of the 77 dead and 50 plus injured are children  

15 from the 50 plus are seriously injured.


----------



## Intolerant

And on Bastille Day, of all days.

The animals will not stop, they are coming out of every corner.
Their only agenda is death, their only ambition is death, their only goal is for you to die.

Pray for the ever increasing list of victims.
Protect yourself and your loved ones, in every and any way you can.


----------



## Markle

skye said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> French Pres Holland is really over-reacting in his speech on what to do in response to the latest lone wolf attack.
> 
> He is recalling to duty all reservists and recently discharged military and police personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Hollande is a piece of....
> 
> Well ...........of excrement in all honesty.....pardon my French....no pun intended.
> 
> Time for Marie Le Pen to defend France.
Click to expand...


French President Francois Holland went to NATO after the barbaric Paris Islamic Terrorist attack asking that Article 5 be invoked against ISIS.  Guess who blocked that action?  If you guessed Lame Duck President Barack Hussein Obama, you win the stuffed Unicorn!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Brynmr said:


> This is my drawing that was part of Pamela Geller's art exhibition in Garland Texas. The words in the image are Muhammad's. Don't know about you guys but I know who the enemy is.
> 
> View attachment 81566



Didn't some Islamic attack get averted in Garland, Texas, people got their guns and shot the bastards I'm sure I heard this.

Yes?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Markle said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> French Pres Holland is really over-reacting in his speech on what to do in response to the latest lone wolf attack.
> 
> He is recalling to duty all reservists and recently discharged military and police personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Hollande is a piece of....
> 
> Well ...........of excrement in all honesty.....pardon my French....no pun intended.
> 
> Time for Marie Le Pen to defend France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> French President Francois Holland went to NATO after the barbaric Paris Islamic Terrorist attack asking that Article 5 be invoked against ISIS.  Guess who blocked that action?  If you guessed Lame Duck President Barack Hussein Obama, you win the stuffed Unicorn!
Click to expand...


Good that my nation never joined NATO and we'll never join NATO either.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Intolerant said:


> And on Bastille Day, of all days.
> 
> The animals will not stop, they are coming out of every corner.
> Their only agenda is death, their only ambition is death, their only goal is for you to die.
> 
> Pray for the ever increasing list of victims.
> Protect yourself and your loved ones, in every and any way you can.



The Muslims in Marseille have caused shit for many years on Bastille Day, usually it's smashing up and setting cars on fire. Marseille, ie. the Crapheap of France and Islamic Hellhole HQ.


----------



## Brynmr

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my drawing that was part of Pamela Geller's art exhibition in Garland Texas. The words in the image are Muhammad's. Don't know about you guys but I know who the enemy is.
> 
> View attachment 81566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't some Islamic attack get averted in Garland, Texas, people got their guns and shot the bastards I'm sure I heard this.
> 
> Yes?
Click to expand...


Yes. 2 Moslem terrorists attacked the facility and were shot dead by the police.


----------



## Intolerant

The American MSM is playing right into the hands of those responsible for this mayhem. We are giving them a blow-by-blow description of the the terror they created and are slapping each other and high-fivin' as the pandering talking heads pride themselves on using a French word (promanade) more than once to show how sophisticated they are. 

Shephard Smith couldn't wait to show the bodies and blood in the streets - he is despicable in his own right. Fox News went to the dark side, too.

Instead of warning our young children at home that they are about to be exposed to gratuitous scenes of death and carnage and then allowing them to see it, THE MSM should act responsibly and black out the videos so that the enemy will not get the intel they hope for and we should not give grades to make them feel they have succeeded in killing more innocent people.

The media are scum. They are guilty of aiding and abetting this terror for the sake of ratings. We should be ashamed of ourselves but it's too late for that.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Garland, Texas



Here you go Lucy...

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...tside-muhammad-art-exhibit-in-texas/26849897/


----------



## Markle

yiostheoy said:


> French Pres Holland is really over-reacting in his speech on what to do in response to the latest lone wolf attack.
> 
> He is recalling to duty all reservists and recently discharged military and police personnel.
> 
> It was just a pinprick strike by a lone wolf Islamist again.



One sick puppy!  Seek help!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tipsycatlover said:


> France should gather every truck in the country, go house to house, loading up with Muslims and drive them out of the country.  Dump them in some desert.
> 
> The truck driver was a 31 year old resident of Nice of Tunisian origin.



*"The truck driver was a 31 year old resident of Nice of Tunisian origin."
*
Even if born in France, he and his family aren't French and can never be French or European, they are Tunisian, Tunisia is their DNA's nation, Tunisian is their culture and the culture and DNA of their Ancestors.

This crap about being born in a nation makes you of that nation, needs to stop, you are what your DNA is, the DNA of your Ancestry.


----------



## westwall

yiostheoy said:


> French Pres Holland is really over-reacting in his speech on what to do in response to the latest lone wolf attack.
> 
> He is recalling to duty all reservists and recently discharged military and police personnel.
> 
> It was just a pinprick strike by a lone wolf Islamist again.






How the fuck do you know.   And the families of the dead certainly don't think of it as a "pinprick", you ass.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The Muslims in Marseille have caused shit for many years on Bastille Day, usually it's smashing up and setting cars on fire. Marseille, ie. the Crapheap of France and Islamic Hellhole HQ.



Home of Popeye Doyle's French Connection if I remember correctly...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ridgerunner said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Garland, Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Lucy...
> 
> 2 suspects dead after gunfire at Muhammad exhibit
Click to expand...



Thanks, excellent stuff, well operated and executed take down of those savages


----------



## Markle

Brynmr said:


> This is my drawing that was part of Pamela Geller's art exhibition in Garland Texas. The words in the image are Muhammad's. Don't know about you guys but I know who the enemy is.
> 
> View attachment 81566



Is it treason that Lame Duck President Barack Hussein Obama steadfastly refuses to recognize the danger and do what is necessary to protect the world.


----------



## depotoo

I heard al queda had called for truck attacks such as this recently.  Also france24 says the truck was loaded with heavy weapons, whatever that means.  Anyone know? .


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ridgerunner said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslims in Marseille have caused shit for many years on Bastille Day, usually it's smashing up and setting cars on fire. Marseille, ie. the Crapheap of France and Islamic Hellhole HQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home of Popeye Doyle's French Connection if I remember correctly...
Click to expand...


Yes a great film "The French Connection II" is all based in Marseille and that was filmed in the mid-1970s and it was a Muslim crapheap then, now it's worse and aside from the actual city centre, Marseille is a No-Go Zone.


----------



## Brynmr

After each Islamic terror attack, we get a few more millimeters closer to actually doing something. It's just a shame that our politicians haven't the backbone to act now and save lives.

We are at war. It's time we realized it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

westwall said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> French Pres Holland is really over-reacting in his speech on what to do in response to the latest lone wolf attack.
> 
> He is recalling to duty all reservists and recently discharged military and police personnel.
> 
> It was just a pinprick strike by a lone wolf Islamist again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck do you know.   And the families of the dead certainly don't think of it as a "pinprick", you ass.
Click to expand...


It's now 78 dead and 50 plus injured, 15 seriously, they're saying that many are children, it's beyond offensive to refer to this as a "pinprick", which is why I didn't even bother responding to yiostheoy's comments.


----------



## sealybobo

dannyboys said:


> Fucking muslim sub-human scum!
> I used to live a few miles from Nice.
> The muslims have destroyed Nice!
> They destroy everywhere they go!
> Time for WAR!
> Kick EVERY fuckijg muslim out of europe!
> Send them back to the fucking shitholes in Africa where they came from NOW!


No but I would definitely stop immigration.

This news is going to benefit trump.


----------



## NCC1701

why would any non-muslim not be an islamophobe? don't get it, I HATE the religion of peace


----------



## 2aguy

depotoo said:


> I heard al queda had called for truck attacks such as this recently.  Also france24 says the truck was loaded with heavy weapons, whatever that means.  Anyone know? .




Not possible.....Framce has extreme gun control and has completely outlawed rifles and pistols......and grenades.........they have all the gun laws...plus the banning of guns...that American anti gunners say they want...........

So obviously.....they can't have had guns or grenades...they are illegal in France....


----------



## Weatherman2020

Worldwide riots over a fake Koran flushing story and a cartoon of mo.

Not a peep about the atrocities conducted in the name of their god everyday.


----------



## Intolerant

Any muslim terrorists held captive by any government need to be executed General Pershing style. This crap need to stop now. Send the message to these barbarians that it ends now. And while we are at it, nuke the savages in Iraq/Syria.


----------



## Markle

Intolerant said:


> The American MSM is playing right into the hands of those responsible for this mayhem. We are giving them a blow-by-blow description of the the terror they created and are slapping each other and high-fivin' as the pandering talking heads pride themselves on using a French word (promanade) more than once to show how sophisticated they are.
> 
> Shephard Smith couldn't wait to show the bodies and blood in the streets - he is despicable in his own right. Fox News went to the dark side, too.
> 
> Instead of warning our young children at home that they are about to be exposed to gratuitous scenes of death and carnage and then allowing them to see it, THE MSM should act responsibly and black out the videos so that the enemy will not get the intel they hope for and we should not give grades to make them feel they have succeeded in killing more innocent people.
> 
> The media are scum. They are guilty of aiding and abetting this terror for the sake of ratings. We should be ashamed of ourselves but it's too late for that.



False...again.  I have been watching Fox since before the attack began.  Each time they showed video of the street of the attack and any bodies, they cautioned that some images might be disturbing.  Fox News refused to show the most graphic.  Bill O'Reilly was very specific that if there were children in the room please take them out of the room or change the channel.


----------



## NCC1701

the fucking left and their islam love-in, I hope most of the dead are lefties


----------



## Ridgerunner

I don't watch Hanity. I don't care for him all that much... Under the circumstances I have FNC on the tube. Newt is on Hanity and he is making more sense than I have heard in a long time. I really hope he finds a home in Trump's admin...


----------



## 2aguy

so.....Rifle in Orlando....49 dead.....

Truck in Paris....77 dead........

The anti gunners laughed at us when we said that you can kill just as many or more with a car or truck.....I wonder if they have stopped laughing.........

They still hate guns.......cause they are mentally handicapped....


----------



## Weatherman2020

What Islam is about:


----------



## depotoo

I heard one of the guys from guantanamo he released is now back on the most wanted terrorist list.  And he is trying to close it down and give the keys back to Cuba before the end of his term...





Intolerant said:


> Any muslim terrorists held captive by any government need to be executed General Pershing style. This crap need to stop now. Send the message to these barbarians that it ends now. And while we are at it, nuke the savages in Iraq/Syria.


----------



## Intolerant

We need a real leader. Not this propped up meat puppet.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> Worldwide riots over a fake Koran flushing story and a cartoon of mo.
> 
> Not a peep about the atrocities conducted in the name of their god everyday.



It's now 80 dead.


----------



## sealybobo

Intolerant said:


> Any muslim terrorists held captive by any government need to be executed General Pershing style. This crap need to stop now. Send the message to these barbarians that it ends now. And while we are at it, nuke the savages in Iraq/Syria.


Not nuke but enough is enough.


----------



## 2aguy

It is reported that in a country that has completely banned rifles and pistols with detachable magazines...that the attacker was shooting from the assault truck as he ran people down....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Intolerant said:


> We need a real leader. Not this propped up meat puppet.



The Western WORLD needs real leaders, they're ALL meat puppets, whatever a meat puppet is


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

NCC1701 said:


> the fucking left and their islam love-in, I hope most of the dead are lefties



Sadly they're saying that many of the dead are children. Fucking Islamic POS savages.


----------



## Old Yeller

The bastards will just lay low in France for a while, celebrating. PC politicians will let them roam free.  They cause wasted resources or maybe strike  elsewhere for a time.  

Meanwhile, oblamo can't empty gitmo fast enuff. How bout hangings?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> What Islam is about:
> 
> View attachment 81567



It's just all too much to handle again, it makes one feel both sick and absolutely furious with rage.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> No but I would definitely stop immigration.
> 
> This news is going to benefit trump.



Gee...why might Donald Trump benefit by yet ANOTHER fatal Islamic attack?


----------



## sealybobo

Brynmr said:


> After each Islamic terror attack, we get a few more millimeters closer to actually doing something. It's just a shame that our politicians haven't the backbone to act now and save lives.
> 
> We are at war. It's time we realized it.


So should we start building concentration camps to house Muslim Americans?

But I would stop importing more than 100,000 a year. Just rich Arabs, Arabs with skills and some refuges


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Obama: I am going to propose that effective immediately,,,we ban all large white vans !!!!


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No but I would definitely stop immigration.
> 
> This news is going to benefit trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee...why might Donald Trump benefit by yet ANOTHER fatal Islamic attack?
Click to expand...

He said he'd stop immigration. Americans, even liberals like me, like that idea.

You know what my illegal immigrant Mexican said about Mexican Americans? They don't give a shit about illegals they'll vote for trump. Omg


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> After each Islamic terror attack, we get a few more millimeters closer to actually doing something. It's just a shame that our politicians haven't the backbone to act now and save lives.
> 
> We are at war. It's time we realized it.
> 
> 
> 
> So should we start building concentration camps to house Muslim Americans?
> 
> But I would stop importing more than 100,000 a year. Just rich Arabs, Arabs with skills and some refuges
Click to expand...


I'm so furious AGAIN because of this absolutely savagery, I'm up for camps and just shooting the bastards on the spot, where they stand.

Maybe if we rounded up say 5,000 of the POS and just machine-gunned them all live on television, it'd send these wastes of human skin the message that we're not taking this crap anymore.

Fuck the UN, Fuck Amnesty International, Fuck the Bedwetters and Fuck the Geneva Conventions.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Islam is about:
> 
> View attachment 81567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just all too much to handle again, it makes one feel both sick and absolutely furious with rage.
Click to expand...

Governments of the world say just sit back and accept your new life of animals prowling in our cities killing dozens of people every few weeks.


----------



## Old Yeller

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Islam is about:
> 
> View attachment 81567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just all too much to handle again, it makes one feel both sick and absolutely furious with rage.
Click to expand...



Lucy I saw General Flynn on FOX.  He say he very worried about reports out of Germany, he mentioned Berlin.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

can we assume that France will leave the EUEMOUSE next?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> What Islam is about:
> 
> View attachment 81567



It's time to stop talking and start acting, all these pathetic so-called Western leaders, all they do is talk and have more summits to discuss what to do and then they never do anything substantial, meanwhile whilst they're talking the 7th Century Satanic Death Cult are planning and executing more attacks slaughtering our peoples.

This is absolute Treason from the so-called Western leaders, it's their FIRST obligation to protect their respective peoples', all they care about is giving blow-job's to the Muslims saying "oh but not ALL the Muslims are Radical"

No not ALL the Muslims are Radical, but ALL the terrorists ARE Muslims. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

skye said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> poor France. One terror attack after another...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's their fault.
> 
> They brought it upon themselves....opening the borders and letting the hordes of Islamic savages in.....
> 
> Too late now.
Click to expand...

Will we allow it to exacerbate here? We 've opened our borders to a criminal element.


----------



## Political Junky

skye said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> French Pres Holland is really over-reacting in his speech on what to do in response to the latest lone wolf attack.
> 
> He is recalling to duty all reservists and recently discharged military and police personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Hollande is a piece of....
> 
> Well ...........of excrement in all honesty.....pardon my French....no pun intended.
> 
> Time for Marie Le Pen to defend France.
Click to expand...

By all means elect the Nazi to defend France.


----------



## depotoo

According to france24 at least,80 dead now.

May they rip.  Prayers going out for the country.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> After each Islamic terror attack, we get a few more millimeters closer to actually doing something. It's just a shame that our politicians haven't the backbone to act now and save lives.
> 
> We are at war. It's time we realized it.
> 
> 
> 
> So should we start building concentration camps to house Muslim Americans?
> 
> But I would stop importing more than 100,000 a year. Just rich Arabs, Arabs with skills and some refuges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so furious AGAIN because of this absolutely savagery, I'm up for camps and just shooting the bastards on the spot, where they stand.
> 
> Maybe if we rounded up say 5,000 of the POS and just machine-gunned them all live on television, it'd send these wastes of human skin the message that we're not taking this crap anymore.
> 
> Fuck the UN, Fuck Amnesty International, Fuck the Bedwetters and Fuck the Geneva Conventions.
Click to expand...

Calm down. We know who the bad actors are. France knows. Maybe we don't have enough to prosecute but we know these nationalized citizens have made pro Isis comments. That should be enough. These people weren't born in America/France so their citizenship can be taken away. Go raid and send the Pakistani back to Pakistan. The Saudis back to Saudi Arabia. The Iranians back to Iran. 

I know too many not grateful. Remember I live near Dearborn, mi the Arab capital of the USA. We can not have too many immigrants come to Dearborn that it becomes an Arab ghetto with poverty. Then we will have Isis attacks. We need to stop the flow of immigrants from the middle East


----------



## sealybobo

Political Junky said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> French Pres Holland is really over-reacting in his speech on what to do in response to the latest lone wolf attack.
> 
> He is recalling to duty all reservists and recently discharged military and police personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Hollande is a piece of....
> 
> Well ...........of excrement in all honesty.....pardon my French....no pun intended.
> 
> Time for Marie Le Pen to defend France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By all means elect the Nazi to defend France.
Click to expand...

Interesting Germany accomplished Hitler's dream of uniting Europe and I just heard Germany is going to start building up its army to help with Isis. Holy shit!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Orlando, Dallas and now France again and the cycle will keep on going... I am too tire to write a rant about how angry I am... I wish they would leave the Frogs alone but savages will never stop until they either wipe us out or they are genocide off the face of the Earth...


----------



## Weatherman2020

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Islam is about:
> 
> View attachment 81567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to stop talking and start acting, all these pathetic so-called Western leaders, all they do is talk and have more summits to discuss what to do and then they never do anything substantial, meanwhile whilst they're talking the 7th Century Satanic Death Cult are planning and executing more attacks slaughtering our peoples.
> 
> This is absolute Treason from the so-called Western leaders, it's their FIRST obligation to protect their respective peoples', all they care about is giving blow-job's to the Muslims saying "oh but not ALL the Muslims are Radical"
> 
> No not ALL the Muslims are Radical, but ALL the terrorists ARE Muslims. It's not rocket science.
Click to expand...

Has there ever been a Muslim turning in another who was either planning or had conducted a terrorist attack?

Not to my knowledge.  I consider all Muslims to be terrorists or at best sympathetic to terrorism.


----------



## Political Junky

Intolerant said:


> The American MSM is playing right into the hands of those responsible for this mayhem. We are giving them a blow-by-blow description of the the terror they created and are slapping each other and high-fivin' as the pandering talking heads pride themselves on using a French word (promanade) more than once to show how sophisticated they are.
> 
> Shephard Smith couldn't wait to show the bodies and blood in the streets - he is despicable in his own right. Fox News went to the dark side, too.
> 
> Instead of warning our young children at home that they are about to be exposed to gratuitous scenes of death and carnage and then allowing them to see it, THE MSM should act responsibly and black out the videos so that the enemy will not get the intel they hope for and we should not give grades to make them feel they have succeeded in killing more innocent people.
> 
> The media are scum. They are guilty of aiding and abetting this terror for the sake of ratings. We should be ashamed of ourselves but it's too late for that.


Promenade des Anglais is the name. Do you still ask for "freedom fries"?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Islam is about:
> 
> View attachment 81567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just all too much to handle again, it makes one feel both sick and absolutely furious with rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy I saw General Flynn on FOX.  He say he very worried about reports out of Germany, he mentioned Berlin.
Click to expand...


We at the moment consider our German cousins potentially the enemy and a potential danger to the whole of Europa. They need proper leadership.

We have ceased having any sympathy with our German cousins until Traitor Bitch Merkel is removed. Their fate is in their own hands, either they get some balls and start acting and forget all the Propaganda horsecrap they've been fed for 20 years about "history" or they sink in the cesspit of Islam.

We were not subjected to the horsecrap Propaganda about "history", that's why we can stand up and say we're proud Austrians and proud of Austria and proud Patriots.

The Germans cannot do this, they're NOT allowed to show pride in their nation or say that they're proud Patriots, or they get called "names" by the Foreign Entity that controls them and by their Traitor Government, who threaten them with arrest and do actually arrest citizens.

Germany is an Occupied Nation, it's Government takes their orders from elsewhere and that elsewhere is from outside of the nation, the German Constitution should be used as birdcage liner, it was written by, shall I call them "New York lawyers" and it was written NOT to benefit the German people, it was written to shut them up from being able to defend themselves and also to make sure the German people forevermore handed BILLIONS and BILLIONS in extortion money until Germany has been bled dry and then spat out. It's criminal.

Our German cousins need freeing from this Foreign imposed Tyranny, a Foreign imposed Tyranny that's being used now to FULL effect to destroy them with the goal of replacing them, by allowing MILLIONS of Muslim and African savages to pile in unopposed, these are the replacements and mass breeding machines, to outbreed the Germans until they exist no more in a nation of THEIR Ancestors.

Traitor Bitch Merkel and ALL those supporting her need removing, the people need freeing, the POS German Constitution needs burning, Germany needs to be allowed to have it's original flag, the spirit of Otto von Bismarck NEEDS to rise up to save them.

As I said, Germany's fate is in the peoples' hands, if they're not willing to finally stand up and take their nation back, well then they deserve to sink in the quagmire.












Edited to add comment.


----------



## Brynmr

sealybobo said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> After each Islamic terror attack, we get a few more millimeters closer to actually doing something. It's just a shame that our politicians haven't the backbone to act now and save lives.
> 
> We are at war. It's time we realized it.
> 
> 
> 
> So should we start building concentration camps to house Muslim Americans?
> 
> But I would stop importing more than 100,000 a year. Just rich Arabs, Arabs with skills and some refuges
Click to expand...


Then you're part of the problem. Congratulations.


----------



## Sundance508

Brynmr said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> After each Islamic terror attack, we get a few more millimeters closer to actually doing something. It's just a shame that our politicians haven't the backbone to act now and save lives.
> 
> We are at war. It's time we realized it.
> 
> 
> 
> So should we start building concentration camps to house Muslim Americans?
> 
> But I would stop importing more than 100,000 a year. Just rich Arabs, Arabs with skills and some refuges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you're part of the problem. Congratulations.
Click to expand...


and you are part of what?  Islamic apologist?   or something more sinister.....should you be on the watch list?

*REPORT: NICE SUSPECT IDENTIFIED AS 31-YEAR-OLD MALE FROM TUNISIA*
*Man who killed at least 80 after driving through crowd identified*


----------



## depotoo

Oh geeesh, just saw video of the bodies.  It's so horrific.


----------



## Brynmr

depotoo said:


> Oh geeesh, just saw video of the bodies.  It's so horrific.



All sanctioned by the teachings of the prophet of Islam.


----------



## Brynmr

Sundance508 said:


> and you are part of what?


 

The solution, asshole.


----------



## Weatherman2020

sealybobo said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> After each Islamic terror attack, we get a few more millimeters closer to actually doing something. It's just a shame that our politicians haven't the backbone to act now and save lives.
> 
> We are at war. It's time we realized it.
> 
> 
> 
> So should we start building concentration camps to house Muslim Americans?
> 
> But I would stop importing more than 100,000 a year. Just rich Arabs, Arabs with skills and some refuges
Click to expand...

FDR would and did.


----------



## Political Junky

A witness says the driver attempted to detonate the truck, but failed.


----------



## Tilly

I spend a lot of time in Nice. And I have family and friends there. My heart is breaking again. Many children have been killed. For all the apologist assholes, GFYs.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Political Junky said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> French Pres Holland is really over-reacting in his speech on what to do in response to the latest lone wolf attack.
> 
> He is recalling to duty all reservists and recently discharged military and police personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Hollande is a piece of....
> 
> Well ...........of excrement in all honesty.....pardon my French....no pun intended.
> 
> Time for Marie Le Pen to defend France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By all means elect the Nazi to defend France.
Click to expand...


You ignorant Leftist, you know nothing about Marine Le Pen, you're just parroting the Propaganda garbage.

Who is defending France now? That's right NOBODY. The only crowd being defended are the Islamic filth who are being allowed whenever they want to murder French people.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> I spend a lot of time in Nice. And I have family and friends there. My heart is breaking again. Many children have been killed. For all the apologist assholes, GFYs.



What does GFYs mean?

Yes I know, it's very frustrating and again I feel furious at this slaughter of innocent people and yes many children are dead, our European brothers and sisters and at times like this I don't care, I just think round them all up and start shooting the POS.


----------



## Weatherman2020

The world is now getting a taste of what Israel has had to deal with for 60 years.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> The world is now getting a taste of what Israel has had to deal with for 60 years.



But but but, oh hold on, I forgot 

What we need to do is start acting like the IDF does with these savages, we need to start demolishing them and if anyone doesn't like it, then tough, who cares what testicle-free bedwetters and Human Rights groups think? The same crowd who defend Hamas and Hezbollah I might add.

WHAT about OUR peoples' human rights? Our people have the human right not to get slaughtered by Islamic savages on our own European streets in our OWN nations.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Islam is about:
> 
> View attachment 81567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to stop talking and start acting, all these pathetic so-called Western leaders, all they do is talk and have more summits to discuss what to do and then they never do anything substantial, meanwhile whilst they're talking the 7th Century Satanic Death Cult are planning and executing more attacks slaughtering our peoples.
> 
> This is absolute Treason from the so-called Western leaders, it's their FIRST obligation to protect their respective peoples', all they care about is giving blow-job's to the Muslims saying "oh but not ALL the Muslims are Radical"
> 
> No not ALL the Muslims are Radical, but ALL the terrorists ARE Muslims. It's not rocket science.
Click to expand...

If good Muslim Americans found out a bunch of their brothers and sisters who weren't born here were deported, they'll get over it. In fact I would hope they'd remember all the anti American shit their deported friends used to say and then warn their kids not to be anti American. 

I am grateful we don't have any trouble in Dearborn, mi. I think things have been OK so far in America but if what happened in France happened here I bet ID feel differently.

I wonder how the French feel right now.

They have to round up either hundreds or thousands of these rabble rousers and send them back to where they came.

Imagine going from complaining about stupid lazy arrogant infidels in Milwaukee to living back in Pakistan with your uncle the goat farmer akmed


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Islam is about:
> 
> View attachment 81567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to stop talking and start acting, all these pathetic so-called Western leaders, all they do is talk and have more summits to discuss what to do and then they never do anything substantial, meanwhile whilst they're talking the 7th Century Satanic Death Cult are planning and executing more attacks slaughtering our peoples.
> 
> This is absolute Treason from the so-called Western leaders, it's their FIRST obligation to protect their respective peoples', all they care about is giving blow-job's to the Muslims saying "oh but not ALL the Muslims are Radical"
> 
> No not ALL the Muslims are Radical, but ALL the terrorists ARE Muslims. It's not rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If good Muslim Americans found out a bunch of their brothers and sisters who weren't born here were deported, they'll get over it. In fact I would hope they'd remember all the anti American shit their deported friends used to say and then warn their kids not to be anti American.
> 
> I am grateful we don't have any trouble in Dearborn, mi. I think things have been OK so far in America but if what happened in France happened here I bet ID feel differently.
> 
> I wonder how the French feel right now.
> 
> They have to round up either hundreds or thousands of these rabble rousers and send them back to where they came.
> 
> Imagine going from complaining about stupid lazy arrogant infidels in Milwaukee to living back in Pakistan with your uncle the goat farmer akmed
Click to expand...


This is coming to American cities, it's a cancer that's been allowed to spread.

Western peoples' are unprotected and vulnerable because there's no strong Western leadership anywhere.


----------



## Political Junky

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> French Pres Holland is really over-reacting in his speech on what to do in response to the latest lone wolf attack.
> 
> He is recalling to duty all reservists and recently discharged military and police personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Hollande is a piece of....
> 
> Well ...........of excrement in all honesty.....pardon my French....no pun intended.
> 
> Time for Marie Le Pen to defend France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By all means elect the Nazi to defend France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignorant Leftist, you know nothing about Marine Le Pen, you're just parroting the Propaganda garbage.
> 
> Who is defending France now? That's right NOBODY. The only crowd being defended are the Islamic filth who are being allowed whenever they want to murder French people.
Click to expand...

Jean-Marie Le Pen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
^ Her father was far-right and denied the holocaust .. Nazi.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Lucy

I agree with you whole heartedly re: merkle and he leanings when it comes to the best interest of the German People. I hope some of these folks take the time to read your post and learn how and why the German people are the way they are. Germany has paid a heavy price for the Third Reich. I was under the assumption that some of the restrictions had been softened. I know they have had a Military for over 50 years. Just exactly how Strac they are I don't know. While the forth and fifth generation is now the majority of the population of German People because of their open immigration the people have been watered down.
I enjoyed your post thoroughly...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Political Junky said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> French Pres Holland is really over-reacting in his speech on what to do in response to the latest lone wolf attack.
> 
> He is recalling to duty all reservists and recently discharged military and police personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Hollande is a piece of....
> 
> Well ...........of excrement in all honesty.....pardon my French....no pun intended.
> 
> Time for Marie Le Pen to defend France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By all means elect the Nazi to defend France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignorant Leftist, you know nothing about Marine Le Pen, you're just parroting the Propaganda garbage.
> 
> Who is defending France now? That's right NOBODY. The only crowd being defended are the Islamic filth who are being allowed whenever they want to murder French people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jean-Marie Le Pen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ^ Her father was far-right and denied the holocaust .. Nazi.
Click to expand...


Hey dumbo big deal, he's the father, he's NOT Marine Le Pen.

Typical Leftist ignorance.

I ask you AGAIN, or is this above the capacity of your 1.5 of a brain cell?

Who is defending France now? That's right NOBODY. The only crowd being defended are the Islamic filth who are being allowed whenever they want to murder French people.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Americans being reported among the victims.  That makes 3 Islamo attacks murderering American citizens in the past month.
Used to be a day if you killed an American overseas there would be hell to pay.


----------



## sealybobo

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> After each Islamic terror attack, we get a few more millimeters closer to actually doing something. It's just a shame that our politicians haven't the backbone to act now and save lives.
> 
> We are at war. It's time we realized it.
> 
> 
> 
> So should we start building concentration camps to house Muslim Americans?
> 
> But I would stop importing more than 100,000 a year. Just rich Arabs, Arabs with skills and some refuges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FDR would and did.
Click to expand...

No one is going to say much if a bunch of radical Muslims are rounded up and sent back to their country of origin. There's 1 million people on the no fly list. Let's let them fly one last time.

What will Muslim Americans say? I would think they'd be grateful they were chosen to stay. That's an adjective Arabs don't understand. No Appreciation.


----------



## sealybobo

Weatherman2020 said:


> Americans being reported among the victims.  That makes 3 Islamo attacks murderering American citizens in the past month.
> Used to be a day if you killed an American overseas there would be hell to pay.


Does France need our help again?


----------



## AvgGuyIA

DigitalDrifter said:


> But we must bring more and more and more and more of these prehistoric people into the west, and if you don't go along with it you're a racist, a xenophobe, yada yada.
> Have I told you lately just how much I hate liberals ?


Unrestricted immigration is a major plank in the DNC Campaign platform that Hillary happily campaigns on.  She will bring in as many Muslims as humanly possible, while Obama empties GITMO.


----------



## Weatherman2020

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans being reported among the victims.  That makes 3 Islamo attacks murderering American citizens in the past month.
> Used to be a day if you killed an American overseas there would be hell to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> Does France need our help again?
Click to expand...

It's civilization vs Islam.  Like I've said for a few years, it's WW3.  Everyday a few more start to realize it.


----------



## Old Yeller

Things are getting so bad I started watching out at crowded Gas stations thinking some nut going to spray/douse and light humans.   I know a bit silly, but it looks so easy.   Or worse, blow the storage.  Pinpricks but could work for BLM or muzlim.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Political Junky said:


> Jean-Marie Le Pen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ^ Her father was far-right and denied the holocaust .. Nazi.



Your father picked his nose...

You really want to play the "Sins of the Father" game?


----------



## AvgGuyIA

If only we knew where ISIS hangs out.  If only there was a Capitol of the Islamic State we could bomb.  im sure Obama would attack that city, wouldn't he?  Just as soon as our military intelligence or the CIA locates their secret Capitol.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Islam is about:
> 
> View attachment 81567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to stop talking and start acting, all these pathetic so-called Western leaders, all they do is talk and have more summits to discuss what to do and then they never do anything substantial, meanwhile whilst they're talking the 7th Century Satanic Death Cult are planning and executing more attacks slaughtering our peoples.
> 
> This is absolute Treason from the so-called Western leaders, it's their FIRST obligation to protect their respective peoples', all they care about is giving blow-job's to the Muslims saying "oh but not ALL the Muslims are Radical"
> 
> No not ALL the Muslims are Radical, but ALL the terrorists ARE Muslims. It's not rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If good Muslim Americans found out a bunch of their brothers and sisters who weren't born here were deported, they'll get over it. In fact I would hope they'd remember all the anti American shit their deported friends used to say and then warn their kids not to be anti American.
> 
> I am grateful we don't have any trouble in Dearborn, mi. I think things have been OK so far in America but if what happened in France happened here I bet ID feel differently.
> 
> I wonder how the French feel right now.
> 
> They have to round up either hundreds or thousands of these rabble rousers and send them back to where they came.
> 
> Imagine going from complaining about stupid lazy arrogant infidels in Milwaukee to living back in Pakistan with your uncle the goat farmer akmed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is coming to American cities, it's a cancer that's been allowed to spread.
> 
> Western peoples' are unprotected and vulnerable because there's no strong Western leadership anywhere.
Click to expand...

We are fortunate that we have uncovered most plots. We have very good intelligence even you and I don't know about. They are listening to everything. 

When you overpopulate a city with too many poor people who don't fit in and they are too good to wash dishes and think non Muslims are the enemy. Why let more in?


----------



## westwall

Political Junky said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> French Pres Holland is really over-reacting in his speech on what to do in response to the latest lone wolf attack.
> 
> He is recalling to duty all reservists and recently discharged military and police personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Hollande is a piece of....
> 
> Well ...........of excrement in all honesty.....pardon my French....no pun intended.
> 
> Time for Marie Le Pen to defend France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By all means elect the Nazi to defend France.
Click to expand...





The EU is following Hitlers German trajectory far more than any of the anti globalists you are whining about.


----------



## sealybobo

AvgGuyIA said:


> If only we knew where ISIS hangs out.  If only there was a Capitol of the Islamic State we could bomb.  im sure Obama would attack that city, wouldn't he?


Why aren't we building an army of all the men fleeing Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan and send them back armed?

We gave Mexicans who served in the Iraq war citizenship. If an Arab wants citizenship they need to serve. And when Isis comes don't drop your weapons and run.

Hate Isis like you hate America.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Weatherman2020 said:


> It's civilization vs Islam. Like I've said for a few years, it's WW3. Everyday a few more start to realize it.



I was late to the game... I had a case of cranium rectalitis up until 09/11/2001. I was awakened that day and new that the whole world had changed. And it has...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ridgerunner said:


> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Lucy
> 
> I agree with you whole heartedly re: merkle and he leanings when it comes to the best interest of the German People. I hope some of these folks take the time to read your post and learn how and why the German people are the way they are. Germany has paid a heavy price for the Third Reich. I was under the assumption that some of the restrictions had been softened. I know they have had a Military for over 50 years. Just exactly how Strac they are I don't know. While the forth and fifth generation is now the majority of the population of German People because of their open immigration the people have been watered down.
> I enjoyed your post thoroughly...



They are not even allowed to question the open immigration policy now, they cannot publicly say anything against the Muslim savages or they run the risk of being taken to court and if they have children, the children can be taken off them.

If you say to most Germans are they proud to be German, they tense up and are afraid to say yes, if you say to most Germans are you proud of Germany, they tense up and are afraid to say yes.

This is what the 24/7 Guilt Trip Propaganda Fest has done to them, if not shaken out of this mode, this is going to result in the national suicide of the German nation.

Traitor Bitch Merkel has allowed roughly 2 MILLION Muslims into the nation since last September 2015, on top of the 3 MILLION Turks already in the nation and with the breeding patterns of the Turks and the 2 million Muslims she's allowed in, predominantly all males between the ages of 15 years-old to 25 years-old, now by 2020 the Muslim males under the age of 20 years-old will outnumber ETHNIC German males, ie. the young Muslim males of foreign birth will be the majority in that age group.

The beginning of the actual DEATH of the German people.

You see no amount of BILLIONS payed out a year EVERY year for DECADES ALREADY is ever going to be enough, ONLY the actual DEATH of the German people is going to be enough.

This is a crime against the German people. It can still be stopped, but the German people must stop it themselves, we Austrians CANNOT nor will NOT help them with this, it's up to them.

Until they take action, then we must consider Germany our potential pro-Islamic enemy and with Traitor Bitch Merkel's further Treason against Europa in the shape of her criminal love-in with the psychopath Erdogan and Turkey, Germany must be considered the potential enemy of the whole European Continent.

As such we will NOT side with them this time as they potentially plunge our Continent into ANOTHER destructive war, this time pitting Christians against Muslims and vice versa.


----------



## Tilly

skye said:


> Does anybody has any information about the possible hostage situation in Nice?


There is/was no hostage situation. I don't know how that got about.


----------



## westwall

Political Junky said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> French Pres Holland is really over-reacting in his speech on what to do in response to the latest lone wolf attack.
> 
> He is recalling to duty all reservists and recently discharged military and police personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Hollande is a piece of....
> 
> Well ...........of excrement in all honesty.....pardon my French....no pun intended.
> 
> Time for Marie Le Pen to defend France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By all means elect the Nazi to defend France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignorant Leftist, you know nothing about Marine Le Pen, you're just parroting the Propaganda garbage.
> 
> Who is defending France now? That's right NOBODY. The only crowd being defended are the Islamic filth who are being allowed whenever they want to murder French people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jean-Marie Le Pen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ^ Her father was far-right and denied the holocaust .. Nazi.
Click to expand...





Big whoop.  Using your stupid logic Al Gore seniors alliance with Armand Hammer makes Gore jr. a communist operative.


----------



## sealybobo

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans being reported among the victims.  That makes 3 Islamo attacks murderering American citizens in the past month.
> Used to be a day if you killed an American overseas there would be hell to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> Does France need our help again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's civilization vs Islam.  Like I've said for a few years, it's WW3.  Everyday a few more start to realize it.
Click to expand...

Whenever I think about what to do with the Arabs I think of Lawrence of Arabia. Great movie. The history of the middle East is fascinating. Back in the 1400-1800 it was easy for england to control India, China, the middle East, Africa and the americas. Amazing how big the empire was.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Lucy
> 
> I agree with you whole heartedly re: merkle and he leanings when it comes to the best interest of the German People. I hope some of these folks take the time to read your post and learn how and why the German people are the way they are. Germany has paid a heavy price for the Third Reich. I was under the assumption that some of the restrictions had been softened. I know they have had a Military for over 50 years. Just exactly how Strac they are I don't know. While the forth and fifth generation is now the majority of the population of German People because of their open immigration the people have been watered down.
> I enjoyed your post thoroughly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not even allowed to question the open immigration policy now, they cannot publicly say anything against the Muslim savages or they run the risk of being taken to court and if they have children, the children can be taken off them.
> 
> If you say to most Germans are they proud to be German, they tense up and are afraid to say yes, if you say to most Germans are you proud of Germany, they tense up and are afraid to say yes.
> 
> This is what the 24/7 Guilt Trip Propaganda Fest has done to them, if not shaken out of this mode, this is going to result in the national suicide of the German nation.
> 
> Traitor Bitch Merkel has allowed roughly 2 MILLION Muslims into the nation since last September 2015, on top of the 3 MILLION Turks already in the nation and with the breeding patterns of the Turks and the 2 million Muslims she's allowed in, predominantly all males between the ages of 15 years-old to 25 years-old, now by 2020 the Muslim males under the age of 20 years-old will outnumber ETHNIC German males, ie. the young Muslim males of foreign birth will be the majority in that age group.
> 
> The beginning of the actual DEATH of the German people.
> 
> You see no amount of BILLIONS payed out a year EVERY year for DECADES ALREADY is ever going to be enough, ONLY the actual DEATH of the German people is going to be enough.
> 
> This is a crime against the German people. It can still be stopped, but the German people must stop it themselves, we Austrians CANNOT nor will NOT help them with this, it's up to them.
> 
> Until they take action, then we must consider Germany our potential pro-Islamic enemy and with Traitor Bitch Merkel's further Treason against Europa in the shape of her criminal love-in with the psychopath Erdogan and Turkey, Germany must be considered the potential enemy of the whole European Continent.
> 
> As such we will NOT side with them this time as they potentially plunge our Continent into ANOTHER destructive war, this time pitting Christians against Muslims and vice versa.
Click to expand...

When Germans get "fed up" with their situation, they get ugly.  I wouldn't be surprised if another Hitler rises up.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

AvgGuyIA said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Lucy
> 
> I agree with you whole heartedly re: merkle and he leanings when it comes to the best interest of the German People. I hope some of these folks take the time to read your post and learn how and why the German people are the way they are. Germany has paid a heavy price for the Third Reich. I was under the assumption that some of the restrictions had been softened. I know they have had a Military for over 50 years. Just exactly how Strac they are I don't know. While the forth and fifth generation is now the majority of the population of German People because of their open immigration the people have been watered down.
> I enjoyed your post thoroughly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not even allowed to question the open immigration policy now, they cannot publicly say anything against the Muslim savages or they run the risk of being taken to court and if they have children, the children can be taken off them.
> 
> If you say to most Germans are they proud to be German, they tense up and are afraid to say yes, if you say to most Germans are you proud of Germany, they tense up and are afraid to say yes.
> 
> This is what the 24/7 Guilt Trip Propaganda Fest has done to them, if not shaken out of this mode, this is going to result in the national suicide of the German nation.
> 
> Traitor Bitch Merkel has allowed roughly 2 MILLION Muslims into the nation since last September 2015, on top of the 3 MILLION Turks already in the nation and with the breeding patterns of the Turks and the 2 million Muslims she's allowed in, predominantly all males between the ages of 15 years-old to 25 years-old, now by 2020 the Muslim males under the age of 20 years-old will outnumber ETHNIC German males, ie. the young Muslim males of foreign birth will be the majority in that age group.
> 
> The beginning of the actual DEATH of the German people.
> 
> You see no amount of BILLIONS payed out a year EVERY year for DECADES ALREADY is ever going to be enough, ONLY the actual DEATH of the German people is going to be enough.
> 
> This is a crime against the German people. It can still be stopped, but the German people must stop it themselves, we Austrians CANNOT nor will NOT help them with this, it's up to them.
> 
> Until they take action, then we must consider Germany our potential pro-Islamic enemy and with Traitor Bitch Merkel's further Treason against Europa in the shape of her criminal love-in with the psychopath Erdogan and Turkey, Germany must be considered the potential enemy of the whole European Continent.
> 
> As such we will NOT side with them this time as they potentially plunge our Continent into ANOTHER destructive war, this time pitting Christians against Muslims and vice versa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Germans get "fed up" with their situation, they get ugly.  I wouldn't be surprised if another Hitler rises up.
Click to expand...


It's going to get ugly regardless and Traitor Bitch Merkel's acting like a female Josef Stalin, she's even got her former Stasi friend monitoring all Social Media posts throughout Germany looking to see if anyone is making any comments that are anti-Islam and anti-Muslim savages.

Look how these Traitors covered up the rapes by the "poor refugees", it's absolute and utter Treason.

They are protecting the Muslim savages and terrorising the ethnic German people.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans being reported among the victims.  That makes 3 Islamo attacks murderering American citizens in the past month.
> Used to be a day if you killed an American overseas there would be hell to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> Does France need our help again?
Click to expand...


No not with Obama, please tell him to go and play golf instead. France has enough problems without him making them worse.


----------



## Tilly

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I'm 51 fucking years old but i will gladly stand up and fight these pieces of shit!!!
> Unfortunately my own government would consider me the terrorist for doing so.
> So where the hell does that leave the American people?
> Are we supposed to sit around while bath house barry continues to import more terrorist that he claims are peaceful muslims?


God bless you, HWGA.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 51 fucking years old but i will gladly stand up and fight these pieces of shit!!!
> Unfortunately my own government would consider me the terrorist for doing so.
> So where the hell does that leave the American people?
> Are we supposed to sit around while bath house barry continues to import more terrorist that he claims are peaceful muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> God bless you, HWGA.
Click to expand...


He's a doll and he's Texan and if he wasn't married and I wasn't married, well then, I would be thinking of making him an offer that I wouldn't let him refuse


----------



## Tilly

Rocko said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outrights ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?
Click to expand...

They will be here. Just give them time -  they have to wait for their instructions. Coyote will probably be an early bird as usual - mental health issues will undoubtedly be a talking point that soon becomes 'fact'. Lol.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outrights ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will be here. Just give them time -  they have to wait for their instructions. Coyote will probably be an early bird as usual - mental health issues will undoubtedly be a talking point that soon becomes 'fact'. Lol.
Click to expand...


Have you had contact with your friends in Nice? Are they all okay? I hope so 

This again, such a depressing and distressing night for France and for Europa.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

AvgGuyIA said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we must bring more and more and more and more of these prehistoric people into the west, and if you don't go along with it you're a racist, a xenophobe, yada yada.
> Have I told you lately just how much I hate liberals ?
> 
> 
> 
> Unrestricted immigration is a major plank in the DNC Campaign platform that Hillary happily campaigns on.  She will bring in as many Muslims as humanly possible, while Obama empties GITMO.
Click to expand...


Unrestricted immigration is THE major plank of the Globalists, damn them to Hell.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tilly said:


> For all the apologist assholes, GFYs.




 I'm thinking that Coyote, especially, must be feeling pretty smug and contented right now, thanks to another successful operation by those she considers  her heroes.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Political Junky said:


> ^ Her father was far-right and denied the holocaust .. Nazi.




and she has disavowed her father for exactly that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tilly said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 51 fucking years old but i will gladly stand up and fight these pieces of shit!!!
> Unfortunately my own government would consider me the terrorist for doing so.
> So where the hell does that leave the American people?
> Are we supposed to sit around while bath house barry continues to import more terrorist that he claims are peaceful muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> God bless you, HWGA.
Click to expand...


  Thank you Tilly.


----------



## Tilly

ID Papers found now and he is French Tunisian.


----------



## Ridgerunner

FNC just reported that the French TV station is saying that truck driver had no relation to Terrorism.
Can they be believed?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 51 fucking years old but i will gladly stand up and fight these pieces of shit!!!
> Unfortunately my own government would consider me the terrorist for doing so.
> So where the hell does that leave the American people?
> Are we supposed to sit around while bath house barry continues to import more terrorist that he claims are peaceful muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> God bless you, HWGA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a doll and he's Texan and if he wasn't married and I wasn't married, well then, I would be thinking of making him an offer that I wouldn't let him refuse
Click to expand...


  I would meet you somewhere in Pecos in a heart beat if I wasnt married sweetheart.
   We'd ride the range and keep each other warm on the cold nights in the high desert.


----------



## garion13a5

Brynmr said:


> Uncertain if it's Moslem terrorism or not.
> 
> Many injured in Nice, France after truck drives into crowd, reports of gunfire



Its always a Muslim.


----------



## SmokeALib

Ridgerunner said:


> FNC just reported that the French TV station is saying that truck driver had no relation to Terrorism.
> Can they be believed?


He'll no. After 30 minutes of watching the homo Shepherd Smith and 3 Cialis commercials, I had to shut it off.


----------



## Ridgerunner

SmokeALib said:


> He'll no. After 30 minutes of watching the homo Shepherd Smith and 3 Cialis commercials, I had to shut it off.



Well SAL the problem is that the info was not coming from Shep... It was coming from a French Television Network... I prefer the adult diaper commercials myself...


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outrights ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will be here. Just give them time -  they have to wait for their instructions. Coyote will probably be an early bird as usual - mental health issues will undoubtedly be a talking point that soon becomes 'fact'. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you had contact with your friends in Nice? Are they all okay? I hope so
> 
> This again, such a depressing and distressing night for France and for Europa.
Click to expand...

Yes, they are all OK, thank you Lucy 
Many members of my family, including my own parents - and my French relatives - have been/are idiotic lefties. My siblings and I 'turned' my parents - but the rest have remained leftards. This morning they are changing their tune.  They have at last become as sick and tired of this butchery as most normal thinking people in Europe and the West have. It's sad that it has taken yet another atrocity on French soil to make them re evaluate how they vote, but they have done it. They've had enough at last.
I hope many more French people wake up too.  Enough is enough.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outrights ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will be here. Just give them time -  they have to wait for their instructions. Coyote will probably be an early bird as usual - mental health issues will undoubtedly be a talking point that soon becomes 'fact'. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you had contact with your friends in Nice? Are they all okay? I hope so
> 
> This again, such a depressing and distressing night for France and for Europa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are all OK, thank you Lucy
> Many members of my family, including my own parents - and my French relatives - have been/are idiotic lefties. My siblings and I 'turned' my parents - but the rest have remained leftards. This morning they are changing their tune.  They have at last become as sick and tired of this butchery as most normal thinking people in Europe and the West have. It's sad that it has taken yet another atrocity on French soil to make them re evaluate how they vote, but they have done it. They've had enough at last.
> I hope many more French people wake up too.  Enough is enough.
Click to expand...


  But then meeting a French woman on the beach in South Padre would be sweet as well....
     The water is warm and the moon is mesmerizing....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## Tilly

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outrights ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will be here. Just give them time -  they have to wait for their instructions. Coyote will probably be an early bird as usual - mental health issues will undoubtedly be a talking point that soon becomes 'fact'. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you had contact with your friends in Nice? Are they all okay? I hope so
> 
> This again, such a depressing and distressing night for France and for Europa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are all OK, thank you Lucy
> Many members of my family, including my own parents - and my French relatives - have been/are idiotic lefties. My siblings and I 'turned' my parents - but the rest have remained leftards. This morning they are changing their tune.  They have at last become as sick and tired of this butchery as most normal thinking people in Europe and the West have. It's sad that it has taken yet another atrocity on French soil to make them re evaluate how they vote, but they have done it. They've had enough at last.
> I hope many more French people wake up too.  Enough is enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then meeting a French woman on the beach in South Padre would be sweet as well....
> The water is warm and the moon is mesmerizing....
Click to expand...

You are such a sweetheart


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tilly said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?
> 
> 
> 
> They will be here. Just give them time -  they have to wait for their instructions. Coyote will probably be an early bird as usual - mental health issues will undoubtedly be a talking point that soon becomes 'fact'. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you had contact with your friends in Nice? Are they all okay? I hope so
> 
> This again, such a depressing and distressing night for France and for Europa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are all OK, thank you Lucy
> Many members of my family, including my own parents - and my French relatives - have been/are idiotic lefties. My siblings and I 'turned' my parents - but the rest have remained leftards. This morning they are changing their tune.  They have at last become as sick and tired of this butchery as most normal thinking people in Europe and the West have. It's sad that it has taken yet another atrocity on French soil to make them re evaluate how they vote, but they have done it. They've had enough at last.
> I hope many more French people wake up too.  Enough is enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then meeting a French woman on the beach in South Padre would be sweet as well....
> The water is warm and the moon is mesmerizing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a sweetheart
Click to expand...


   Speaking the truth is hardly difficult....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tilly said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?
> 
> 
> 
> They will be here. Just give them time -  they have to wait for their instructions. Coyote will probably be an early bird as usual - mental health issues will undoubtedly be a talking point that soon becomes 'fact'. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you had contact with your friends in Nice? Are they all okay? I hope so
> 
> This again, such a depressing and distressing night for France and for Europa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are all OK, thank you Lucy
> Many members of my family, including my own parents - and my French relatives - have been/are idiotic lefties. My siblings and I 'turned' my parents - but the rest have remained leftards. This morning they are changing their tune.  They have at last become as sick and tired of this butchery as most normal thinking people in Europe and the West have. It's sad that it has taken yet another atrocity on French soil to make them re evaluate how they vote, but they have done it. They've had enough at last.
> I hope many more French people wake up too.  Enough is enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then meeting a French woman on the beach in South Padre would be sweet as well....
> The water is warm and the moon is mesmerizing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a sweetheart
Click to expand...


  I cant help myself....I love women of all kinds.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

What can I say? I'm a romantic at Heart.....


----------



## Swagger

LoneLaugher said:


> Thanks for posting this news. It's timely and important.



Indeed it is. Must be kind of annoying that the perpetrators are nearly always the Left's pet minorities, though.


----------



## Swagger




----------



## Mindful

Leftists and virtue-signallers: changing your profile pic to a French flag will not stop Islamists.


----------



## Mindful

The terrorist was apparently of French Tunisian descent. But many mainstream media outlets are not reporting that obviously relevant fact.

It was just Optimus Prime having a bad day.


----------



## westwall

Tilly said:


> I spend a lot of time in Nice. And I have family and friends there. My heart is breaking again. Many children have been killed. For all the apologist assholes, GFYs.







I hope your family is safe.  We have family all over Paris and we were on pins and needles till we heard from them.


----------



## Political Junky

Dogmaphobe said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Her father was far-right and denied the holocaust .. Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she has disavowed her father for exactly that.
Click to expand...

You're naive, she went on trial for comparing Muslims to Nazis.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Ridgerunner said:


> FNC just reported that the French TV station is saying that truck driver had no relation to Terrorism.
> Can they be believed?



Here's more common sense about the Religion of Peace and the Impotent French Government lead by Inspector Clouseau and his equally idiotic Prime Minister Manuel Valls.

This is more common sense, from another French Patriot, this is Marion Maréchal-Le Pen, she's the niece of Marine Le Pen and is a French MP elected for Front national for the 3rd constituency of Vaucluse of the Vaucluse département of Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur in the XIV legislature of the French National Assembly.

The duration of the video is just 50 seconds, but Marion Maréchal-Le Pen talks more sense in 50 seconds than the Cucks talk in 50 hours. She made the below comments just a few days ago on 11th July, she also says what I commented a few hours ago, about the Heads in The Sand Crowd lighting candles and holding hands singing Commie John Lennon songs about "peace" and "love"


Marion Maréchal-Le Pen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Political Junky said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Her father was far-right and denied the holocaust .. Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she has disavowed her father for exactly that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're naive, she went on trial for comparing Muslims to Nazis.
Click to expand...


Shut up you ignorant idiot, Islam is the New Nazism, only Leftist Progressive Marxists would disagree, sorry Marine Le Pen doesn't kiss Muslim ass like your type wants everyone to kiss Muslim ass, but tough crap.

You make less sense each time you post about Marine Le Pen, earlier you said she was a "Nazi", now you're saying she went on trial for comparing Muslims to Nazi's, so which is it, she can't be a "Nazi" and not a Nazi at the same time can she?

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Mindful

Supporters of the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria from all over the world should attack citizens of Western states such as the US, France and UK, according to a statement by the group’s spokesman.

Abu Mohammed al Adnani urged the group’s supporters: “If you can kill a disbelieving American or European – especially the spiteful and filthy French – or an Australian, or a Canadian, or any other disbeliever from the disbelievers waging war, including the citizens of the countries that entered into a coalition against the Islamic State, then rely upon Allah, and kill him in any manner or way, however it may be,” he said.

“Smash his head with a rock, or slaughter him with a knife, or run him over with your car, or throw him down from a high place, or choke him, or poison him.”


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 51 fucking years old but i will gladly stand up and fight these pieces of shit!!!
> Unfortunately my own government would consider me the terrorist for doing so.
> So where the hell does that leave the American people?
> Are we supposed to sit around while bath house barry continues to import more terrorist that he claims are peaceful muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> God bless you, HWGA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a doll and he's Texan and if he wasn't married and I wasn't married, well then, I would be thinking of making him an offer that I wouldn't let him refuse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would meet you somewhere in Pecos in a heart beat if I wasnt married sweetheart.
> We'd ride the range and keep each other warm on the cold nights in the high desert.
Click to expand...


You are a darling, what a gentleman and a romantic


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Supporters of the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria from all over the world should attack citizens of Western states such as the US, France and UK, according to a statement by the group’s spokesman.
> 
> Abu Mohammed al Adnani urged the group’s supporters: “If you can kill a disbelieving American or European – especially the spiteful and filthy French – or an Australian, or a Canadian, or any other disbeliever from the disbelievers waging war, including the citizens of the countries that entered into a coalition against the Islamic State, then rely upon Allah, and kill him in any manner or way, however it may be,” he said.
> 
> “Smash his head with a rock, or slaughter him with a knife, or run him over with your car, or throw him down from a high place, or choke him, or poison him.”



How charming  Of course the Leftists think that if we only were more friendly to the Islamists and gave them all a hug or something, well then we could all get along fine with each other


----------



## Dr Grump

Tilly said:


> I spend a lot of time in Nice. And I have family and friends there. My heart is breaking again. Many children have been killed. For all the apologist assholes, GFYs.



Who's apologising for who?


----------



## Dr Grump

Lucy Hamilton said:


> How charming  Of course the Leftists think that if we only were more friendly to the Islamists and gave them all a hug or something, well then we could all get along fine with each other



No, normal people know that you don't tar 1 billion people with the same brush. Only alarmist, xenophobic retards look towards a group of people and say the majority are like that. 99.99% of rapists are men. Are you saying all men are rapists? Yes. That is how fucking braindead your argument is.


----------



## Mindful

Dr Grump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> How charming  Of course the Leftists think that if we only were more friendly to the Islamists and gave them all a hug or something, well then we could all get along fine with each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, normal people know that you don't tar 1 billion people with the same brush. Only alarmist, xenophobic retards look towards a group of people and say the majority are like that. 99.99% of rapists are men. Are you saying all men are rapists? Yes. That is how fucking braindead your argument is.
Click to expand...


This again. Yawn.

Think of the children.


----------



## Mindful

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spend a lot of time in Nice. And I have family and friends there. My heart is breaking again. Many children have been killed. For all the apologist assholes, GFYs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's apologising for who?
Click to expand...


Your next post answers your question.

Are you fluttering your eyelashes with your outpourings of naivety?


----------



## Dr Grump

Mindful said:


> This again. Yawn.
> 
> Think of the children.




Great answer! Unlike your alarmist pap...


----------



## Dr Grump

Mindful said:


> Your next post answers your question.
> 
> Are you fluttering your eyelashes with your outpourings of naivety?



No, I just realise that very, very few - a minute number - of Muslims are responsible for terrorism. Unlike you, who sees them hiding in your wardrobe or under your bed. It's pathetic.


----------



## Dr Grump

Mindful said:


> Think of the children.



Which has what to do with my point?


----------



## Mindful

Dr Grump said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think of the children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has what to do with my point?
Click to expand...


When you make one, I'll let you know.


----------



## Mindful

More meaningless blah.


"We stand by the French people and their values" David Cameron.


----------



## Dr Grump

Mindful said:


> More meaningless blah.
> 
> 
> "We stand by the French people and their values" David Cameron.



So do I. You obviously don't...


----------



## Dr Grump

Mindful said:


> When you make one, I'll let you know.



Oh, you're a troll. My bad....I'll move on and engage with more serious, intelligent people....


----------



## Mindful

Dr Grump said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> More meaningless blah.
> 
> 
> "We stand by the French people and their values" David Cameron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do I. You obviously don't...
Click to expand...


If you're looking for a cyber fight, on the back of this tragedy, find someone else. I don't want to play.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dr Grump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> How charming  Of course the Leftists think that if we only were more friendly to the Islamists and gave them all a hug or something, well then we could all get along fine with each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, normal people know that you don't tar 1 billion people with the same brush. Only alarmist, xenophobic retards look towards a group of people and say the majority are like that. 99.99% of rapists are men. Are you saying all men are rapists? Yes. That is how fucking braindead your argument is.
Click to expand...


You're sick, you're not normal, 84 people are dead, including children, between 100 and 150 people are seriously injured, take your pro-Islamic gibberish and stick it where the sun don't shine.

Now you go back on ignore, I only took you off ignore because I wanted to see who Mindful was responding to.


----------



## Mindful

Dr Grump said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you make one, I'll let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're a troll. My bad....I'll move on and engage with more serious, intelligent people....
Click to expand...


You're the troll. Big time.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> More meaningless blah.
> 
> 
> "We stand by the French people and their values" David Cameron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do I. You obviously don't...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're looking for a cyber fight, on the back of this tragedy, find someone else. I don't want to play.
Click to expand...


It's a lunatic, all it does is argue, it has the intelligence of a paper cup.


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> More meaningless blah.
> 
> 
> "We stand by the French people and their values" David Cameron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do I. You obviously don't...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're looking for a cyber fight, on the back of this tragedy, find someone else. I don't want to play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a lunatic, all it does is argue, it has the intelligence of a paper cup.
Click to expand...


It's like a script. They all say the same thing. Designed to inflame.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> More meaningless blah.
> 
> 
> "We stand by the French people and their values" David Cameron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do I. You obviously don't...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're looking for a cyber fight, on the back of this tragedy, find someone else. I don't want to play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a lunatic, all it does is argue, it has the intelligence of a paper cup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's like a script. They all say the same thing. Designed to inflame.
Click to expand...


They're not House Trained.


----------



## Dr Grump

Lucy Hamilton said:


> You're sick, you're not normal, 84 people are dead, including children, between 100 and 150 people are seriously injured, take your pro-Islamic gibberish and stick it where the sun don't shine.
> 
> Now you go back on ignore, I only took you off ignore because I wanted to see who Mindful was responding to.



You lump a huge range of people whose religion you disagree with into one group and you call me sick? You're a fucking moron.


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> More meaningless blah.
> 
> 
> "We stand by the French people and their values" David Cameron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do I. You obviously don't...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're looking for a cyber fight, on the back of this tragedy, find someone else. I don't want to play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a lunatic, all it does is argue, it has the intelligence of a paper cup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's like a script. They all say the same thing. Designed to inflame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not House Trained.
Click to expand...


Too right.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do I. You obviously don't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking for a cyber fight, on the back of this tragedy, find someone else. I don't want to play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a lunatic, all it does is argue, it has the intelligence of a paper cup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's like a script. They all say the same thing. Designed to inflame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not House Trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too right.
Click to expand...



It's been confirmed that so far 10 children are amongst the 84 dead.

*Nice terror attack: Lorry driver who killed 84 including 10 children during Bastille Day rampage was criminal well known to police*

Nice terror attack: Lorry driver who killed 84 including 10 children during Bastille Day rampage was criminal well known to police


----------



## Freja

This is fücking awful!!! Yet another terrorist attack...
I'm mourning for the loss of the innocent people... they were just out to celebrate... 

Btw...
A few days ago, Patrick Calvar expressed that France might only be one terrorattack away from civil war.
Will this be it..?

Migrant sex attacks will spark confrontation with Islam in Europe – intelligence chief

_Patrick Calvar, chief of the Directorate General of Internal Security, told members of the French parliamentary commission: *"We are on the brink of civil war."*
He said that the situation in France is on such a knife edge that *it could just take one more major Islamist terror attack to lead to a huge right-wing backlash.*

Speaking to the leading French newspaper, Le Figaro, Mr Calvar said: "This confrontation I think it will take place. 
"Even another one or two attacks and it will happen. It therefore behooves us to anticipate and block all these groups."
He said that he feared an inevitable confrontation between the far right and Muslims poses more of a threat than terrorism. 
He said: *"There will be a confrontation between the far right and the Muslim world."*

_
*My condolences from Sweden.*
*All of Europe needs to wake up and stand up together against the islamists. *


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking for a cyber fight, on the back of this tragedy, find someone else. I don't want to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lunatic, all it does is argue, it has the intelligence of a paper cup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's like a script. They all say the same thing. Designed to inflame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not House Trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too right.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's been confirmed that so far 10 children are amongst the 84 dead.
> 
> *Nice terror attack: Lorry driver who killed 84 including 10 children during Bastille Day rampage was criminal well known to police*
> 
> Nice terror attack: Lorry driver who killed 84 including 10 children during Bastille Day rampage was criminal well known to police
Click to expand...


Hillary letting in the refugees to kill our children next.


----------



## Mac1958

This will only continue and get worse.

Those who are committed to spinning for the PC-protected religion really have their work cut out for them.
.


----------



## Claudette

Brynmr said:


> France has a huge Moslem community - upwards of 10% near as I can figure. I'm not surprised they're experiencing so many deadly terror attacks. This is likely another. We'll see.



I agree. Paris ring any bells?/

If the Govt.s of Europe were smart they would boot ALL Muslims out of their countries because this is going to continue to happen. Boot them all back to whatever shithole they crawled out of.

We should do the same her in America and Congress needs to stop that douchebag in the WH from bringing in any more refugee's.


----------



## Claudette

Mac1958 said:


> This will only continue and get worse.
> 
> Those who are committed to spinning for the PC-protected religion really have their work cut out for them.
> .



Yup. They would rather call Islam the religion of  peace rather than acknowledge how deadly that religion is.  PC bullshit. The religion of peace my ass. More like a death cult with anyone from the West as the victim.

Muslims will continue to attack in Europe and the Govts of those countries should boot every Muslim out of Europe which is just what we should be doing here in America.

They should also start searching all Mosques for weapons. Chances are they will find loads of weapons and terrorists as well. People who were smuggled in.


----------



## Mindful

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lunatic, all it does is argue, it has the intelligence of a paper cup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a script. They all say the same thing. Designed to inflame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not House Trained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too right.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's been confirmed that so far 10 children are amongst the 84 dead.
> 
> *Nice terror attack: Lorry driver who killed 84 including 10 children during Bastille Day rampage was criminal well known to police*
> 
> Nice terror attack: Lorry driver who killed 84 including 10 children during Bastille Day rampage was criminal well known to police
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary letting in the refugees to kill our children next.
Click to expand...


It's not quite like that. The refugees are being used as a "Trojan Horse", for Isis to enter on the backs of them. That group has even claimed they are doing this. 

Terrorists are home grown these days. A legacy of Britain and France's colonial past. Their parents and grandparents having had the 'right of the abode', in the two countries.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Mac1958 said:


> This will only continue and get worse.
> 
> Those who are committed to spinning for the PC-protected religion really have their work cut out for them.
> .



Have you seen the stats of Islamic attacks worldwide? I mean, 911 should've been enough in and of itself. The politicians like the chaos; it takes the heat off of their scandals.


----------



## Mindful

Claudette said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will only continue and get worse.
> 
> Those who are committed to spinning for the PC-protected religion really have their work cut out for them.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. They would rather call Islam the religion of  peace rather than acknowledge how deadly that religion is.  PC bullshit. The religion of peace my ass. More like a death cult with anyone from the West as the victim.
> 
> Muslims will continue to attack in Europe and the Govts of those countries should boot every Muslim out of Europe which is just what we should be doing here in America.
> 
> They should also start searching all Mosques for weapons. Chances are they will find loads of weapons and terrorists as well. People who were smuggled in.
Click to expand...


French prisons have a high percentage of Muslim incarcerations. Rife with radicalisation.


----------



## Claudette

Mindful said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will only continue and get worse.
> 
> Those who are committed to spinning for the PC-protected religion really have their work cut out for them.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. They would rather call Islam the religion of  peace rather than acknowledge how deadly that religion is.  PC bullshit. The religion of peace my ass. More like a death cult with anyone from the West as the victim.
> 
> Muslims will continue to attack in Europe and the Govts of those countries should boot every Muslim out of Europe which is just what we should be doing here in America.
> 
> They should also start searching all Mosques for weapons. Chances are they will find loads of weapons and terrorists as well. People who were smuggled in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> French prisons have a high percentage of Muslim incarcerations. Rife with radicalisation.
Click to expand...


I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.

France has made its own bed by taking these assholes in for decades. What they need to do know is boot them all out. Every damned one of them.


----------



## Mac1958

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will only continue and get worse.  Those who are committed to spinning for the PC-protected religion really have their work cut out for them..
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the stats of Islamic attacks worldwide? I mean, 911 should've been enough in and of itself. The politicians like the chaos; it takes the heat off of their scandals.
Click to expand...

Trying to look down the road a bit, my guess is that this won't change from them;  the first thing that's going to happen is that people in all countries are going to take things into their own hands.

I'm not condoning or supporting it;  but as long as the slaughters continue, as long as there are people spinning for one religion, the pressure from within will continue to build.  At some point, it will blow, and it could be global.
.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Mac1958 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will only continue and get worse.  Those who are committed to spinning for the PC-protected religion really have their work cut out for them..
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the stats of Islamic attacks worldwide? I mean, 911 should've been enough in and of itself. The politicians like the chaos; it takes the heat off of their scandals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to look down the road a bit, my guess is that this won't change from them;  the first thing that's going to happen is that people in all countries are going to take things into their own hands.
> 
> I'm not condoning or supporting it;  but as long as the slaughters continue, as long as there are people spinning for one religion, the pressure from within will continue to build.  At some point, it will blow, and it could be global.
> .
Click to expand...


Nobody is spinning for one religion.


----------



## dani67

PEOPLE ALWAYS TALKING ABOUT ISLAM FOR TERRORIST ATTACK .
BUT THEY NEVER BLAME REAL SOURCE OF TERROR .
EVEN AFGHAN TALIBAN ORGANIZED BY  ARABS IDEOLOGY (WAHABISM )
LEADER OF TALIBAN WAS BASTARD ARABS .BIN LADEN .
95 %  OF TERRORIST ARE ARABS .
Attack in Nice, France
TEERORIST WAS TUNISIAN . AND TUNISIAN ARE ARABS

ARABS=LIZARD EATER
REAL ENEMY OF HUMANITY


----------



## Brynmr

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will only continue and get worse.
> 
> Those who are committed to spinning for the PC-protected religion really have their work cut out for them.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the stats of Islamic attacks worldwide? I mean, 911 should've been enough in and of itself. The politicians like the chaos; it takes the heat off of their scandals.
Click to expand...


There have been 28,822 deadly Moslem terror attacks since 9/11. 
Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth


----------



## Skull Pilot

Wait I'm having a flashback



What The Hell Does A Normal American Need An Army Assault Weapon For.....Target Practice?

And the gun grabbers laughed at me


----------



## DigitalDrifter




----------



## gipper

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will only continue and get worse.
> 
> Those who are committed to spinning for the PC-protected religion really have their work cut out for them.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the stats of Islamic attacks worldwide? I mean, 911 should've been enough in and of itself. The politicians like the chaos; it takes the heat off of their scandals.
Click to expand...

It is more than that.

The political elite want centralized government bigger and more powerful.  What better way for that to occur, than allowing radical Islamists to spread throughout the world.


----------



## Brynmr

DigitalDrifter said:


>



What's he mean by "bring to justice"? What happened to destroying them.


----------



## Brynmr

Claudette said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> France has a huge Moslem community - upwards of 10% near as I can figure. I'm not surprised they're experiencing so many deadly terror attacks. This is likely another. We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Paris ring any bells?/
> 
> If the Govt.s of Europe were smart they would boot ALL Muslims out of their countries because this is going to continue to happen. Boot them all back to whatever shithole they crawled out of.
> 
> We should do the same her in America and Congress needs to stop that douchebag in the WH from bringing in any more refugee's.
Click to expand...


We still haven't connect terrorism to Islam. We're still calling it 'radical Islam'. The problem with this is there's no radical doctrine. Only the Islamic doctrine. Islam is the problem, not "radical Islam" because there is no radical Islam.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Mac1958 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will only continue and get worse.  Those who are committed to spinning for the PC-protected religion really have their work cut out for them..
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the stats of Islamic attacks worldwide? I mean, 911 should've been enough in and of itself. The politicians like the chaos; it takes the heat off of their scandals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to look down the road a bit, my guess is that this won't change from them;  the first thing that's going to happen is that people in all countries are going to take things into their own hands.
> 
> I'm not condoning or supporting it;  but as long as the slaughters continue, as long as there are people spinning for one religion, the pressure from within will continue to build.  At some point, it will blow, and it could be global.
> .
Click to expand...


If terrorism picks up in the US; things could change. But even then, the wrong people could still be elected.


----------



## PoliticalChic

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another abomination.
> 
> Any guesses as to the provenance?
> 
> *"'30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebration in Nice
> 
> 30 people reported killed
> 
> Fears of terrorism as people flee scene in panic"
> '30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'
> *
> *The overwhelming problem for Obama remains....*
> *...how will he twist this to be the result of guns....*
> *...or of police bias.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty low taking a tragic event and hanging an Obama sign on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only  thing low is your IQ.
> 
> Let me point out to you the significance:
> 
> *"Immigraton To Swell Muslim Population to 6.2 Million*
> According to U.S. Census Data, *the United States admits roughly 100,000 Muslim immigrants legally each year, representing the fastest growing block of immigration into the United States.* Tennessee, in fact, is home to one of the fastest growing immigrant populations in the country, causing thePresident to give a recent speech there in favor of expansive immigration.
> 
> This demographic change is entirely the product of legal admissions–that is, it is a formal policy of the federal government adopted by Congress.
> 
> Another major source of Middle Eastern immigration into the United States is done through our nation’s *refugee program.* Every year the United Stated admits 70,000 asylees and refugees.*Arabic is the most common language spoken by refugees, and 91.4 percent of refugees from the Middle East are on food stamps.*
> 
> The importation of Middle Eastern immigrants through the nation’s refugee program has*led to the development of pockets of radicalized communities* throughout the United States." Immigration to Swell U.S. Muslim Population to 6.2 Million - Breitbart
> 
> 
> Still don't get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also used to say that the boat people from SE Asia would be loaded with communist....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously...stop being an idiot.
Click to expand...




It's the Leopards and spots scenario


----------



## Tilly

westwall said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spend a lot of time in Nice. And I have family and friends there. My heart is breaking again. Many children have been killed. For all the apologist assholes, GFYs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your family is safe.  We have family all over Paris and we were on pins and needles till we heard from them.
Click to expand...

Thank you, Westwall. I'm glad your family are safe.


----------



## Ame®icano

Here we go again:
______________¶___
|Religion of peace||l“”|””\_
|______________|||__|___|
(@)@)*****(@)@)**(@)


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Tilly

10 children dead. 50 injured, and some of these children are now orphans.


----------



## Tilly

A man from Texas and his young son are among the dead.

*Murdered in the Bastille Day massacre: First pictures emerge of victims killed in Nice terror attacks *

*84 victims of Nice terror attack on Bastille Day started to be identified*
*Among those killed are an American father and his young son from Texas*
*German school teacher also killed in the attacks, according to authorities*
*Polina Serebryannikova, 22, watched friend Victoria Savchenko killed*
*Victims of Bastille Day attack named*


----------



## Mindful

Just imagine if that truck had been packed with Jihadists. All armed to the teeth, and ready to go.


----------



## Tilly

Unbelievable.

*'I am delivering ice cream': What truck terrorist told police when they stopped his truck hours before on the SAME promenade where he massacred 84 *

*WARNING: GRAPHIC CONTENT *
*Nice terrorist was parked on the street for nearly nine hours before attack*
*Police officers allegedly questioned him but did nothing to move him on* 
*He was already known to police for domestic violence and use of weapons *
*Named as father-of-three Mohamed Lahouaiej Bouhlel, 31, living in Nice*
By FIDELMA COOK IN THE SOUTH OF FRANCE and IMOGEN CALDERWOOD FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 09:41, 15 July 2016 | UPDATED: 13:33, 15 July 2016P


Truck terrorist Mohamed Lahouaiej Bouhlel told police he was delivering ice cream when police stopped his truck hours before on the same promenade where he massacred 84 in the Bastille Day massacre.

Bouhlel had been parked on the street nearly nine hours before he was questioned by police who failed check his vehicle, which was reportedly packed full of explosives and ammunition. 


The 31-year-old married father-of-three was known to police as he was arrested for his involvement in a pub brawl in January.

Bouhlel, a delivery driver in Nice, who separated from his wife two years ago, has a criminal record for domestic violence, theft and possession of weapons. 

He was also on probation after he fell asleep at the wheel and crashed into four vehicles on a highway, it is claimed....

Did police talk to Nice killer hours before his deadly killing spree?


----------



## Sundance508

Dr Grump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> How charming  Of course the Leftists think that if we only were more friendly to the Islamists and gave them all a hug or something, well then we could all get along fine with each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, normal people know that you don't tar 1 billion people with the same brush. Only alarmist, xenophobic retards look towards a group of people and say the majority are like that. 99.99% of rapists are men. Are you saying all men are rapists? Yes. That is how fucking braindead your argument is.
Click to expand...


"Not all Muslims are terrorists" is a straw man argument.
u/neotropic92145d, 19h
"Not all Muslims are terrorists" is almost always a straw man argument when deployed in the context of a debate on Islam.

A straw man argument is a type of red herring fallacy. A red herring fallacy is a response to an argument/position that is intended to shift attention away from the real issue at hand. When people say "not all Muslims are terrorists" (or an equivalent phrase, like "only a tiny percentage of Muslims are Al Qaeda) they are shifting attention away from the real issue. Specifically, they are shifting attention away from whatever it is their opponent is actually saying by pretending that their opponent holds a position that they do not -the position that all Muslims are terrorists.

I do not believe that every single Muslim is a terrorist. I have never spoken to anyone who does. Even Pat Robertson doesn't believe this. So to anyone who insists on injecting "not all Muslims are terrorists" into a debate, please be aware that you are almost certainly committing a logical fallacy.

I am opposed to Islam for ideological reasons. My opposition is not based on a mistaken belief that all Muslims are terrorists. Do not impart this belief onto me. I am not opposed to the so called "Ground Zero Mosque", although I can understand the point of view of those who are, and it is not helping the debate to deploy a logical fallacy against them by saying that "not all Muslims are terrorists". From their point of view, you look stupid and ignorant, because you are unwilling to actually respond to their actual beliefs.


----------



## Dr Grump

Sundance508 said:


> "Not all Muslims are terrorists" is a straw man argument.
> u/neotropic92145d, 19h
> "Not all Muslims are terrorists" is almost always a straw man argument when deployed in the context of a debate on Islam.
> 
> A straw man argument is a type of red herring fallacy. A red herring fallacy is a response to an argument/position that is intended to shift attention away from the real issue at hand. When people say "not all Muslims are terrorists" (or an equivalent phrase, like "only a tiny percentage of Muslims are Al Qaeda) they are shifting attention away from the real issue. Specifically, they are shifting attention away from whatever it is their opponent is actually saying by pretending that their opponent holds a position that *they do not -the position that all Muslims are terrorists.*
> 
> I do not believe that every single Muslim is a terrorist. I have never spoken to anyone who does. Even Pat Robertson doesn't believe this. So to anyone who insists on injecting "not all Muslims are terrorists" into a debate, please be aware that you are almost certainly committing a logical fallacy.
> 
> I am opposed to Islam for ideological reasons. My opposition is not based on a mistaken belief that all Muslims are terrorists. Do not impart this belief onto me. I am not opposed to the so called "Ground Zero Mosque", although I can understand the point of view of those who are, and it is not helping the debate to deploy a logical fallacy against them by saying that "not all Muslims are terrorists". From their point of view, you look stupid and ignorant, because you are unwilling to actually respond to their actual beliefs.



You may not believe all Muslims are terrorists. However, the part I bolded in your post above is total BS. Absolutely, all the loons on this board believe most muslims either are - or have the potential to be - terrorists. So no, your strawman argument is a strawman in itself.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Political Junky said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Her father was far-right and denied the holocaust .. Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she has disavowed her father for exactly that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're naive, she went on trial for comparing Muslims to Nazis.
Click to expand...



You are stupid.

Muslims were not the victims of he Holocaust. They are the group most likely to support a second one.


----------



## depotoo

AP is reporting-
2:00 p.m.

Passengers have been ordered out of Nice Airport, an Associated Press reporter at the scene says. She said the terminal building has been sealed off and that military personnel are visible inside.


----------



## Sundance508

*NICE TERRORIST IS NAMED: FRENCH TUNISIAN MOHAMED LAHOUAIEJ BOUHLEL*
*The gunman was known to police for crimes of theft and violence*
Martin Robinson | Daily Mail - JULY 15, 2016 135 Comments 





*A terrorist gunman has killed 84 people and seriously injured dozens more after he used a 25-tonne lorry to go on a mile-long killing spree by mounting pavements at high speed and ploughing through crowds celebrating Bastille Day in Nice last night.*

The killer, a 31-year-old French Tunisian named by Nice Matin as Mohamed Lahouaiej Bouhlel, then got out and sprayed fleeing revellers with bullets before being shot dead by police after his 30 minute rampage, which has left 54 children injured alone.

One eyewitness described seeing ‘bodies flying like bowling pins’ and others ‘jammed’ under the lorry’s wheels as the horror unfolded at around 10.30pm local time last night.

The truck driver, who was known to police, was said to have shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ – God is great in Arabic – before being killed in a clear suicide mission. Pro-ISIS groups have been celebrating the attack, orchestrated to coincide with France’s most important national holiday.

The gunman was known to police for crimes of theft and violence, but not intelligence services, a police source said. A suspected accomplice is on the run.

Read more.


----------



## Tilly

depotoo said:


> AP is reporting-
> 2:00 p.m.
> 
> Passengers have been ordered out of Nice Airport, an Associated Press reporter at the scene says. She said the terminal building has been sealed off and that military personnel are visible inside.


It's a suspect package,


----------



## depotoo

Most practicing Islam do believe in the caliphate  and silently cheer when attacks happen and that is disturbing to most people. 





Dr Grump said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all Muslims are terrorists" is a straw man argument.
> u/neotropic92145d, 19h
> "Not all Muslims are terrorists" is almost always a straw man argument when deployed in the context of a debate on Islam.
> 
> A straw man argument is a type of red herring fallacy. A red herring fallacy is a response to an argument/position that is intended to shift attention away from the real issue at hand. When people say "not all Muslims are terrorists" (or an equivalent phrase, like "only a tiny percentage of Muslims are Al Qaeda) they are shifting attention away from the real issue. Specifically, they are shifting attention away from whatever it is their opponent is actually saying by pretending that their opponent holds a position that *they do not -the position that all Muslims are terrorists.*
> 
> I do not believe that every single Muslim is a terrorist. I have never spoken to anyone who does. Even Pat Robertson doesn't believe this. So to anyone who insists on injecting "not all Muslims are terrorists" into a debate, please be aware that you are almost certainly committing a logical fallacy.
> 
> I am opposed to Islam for ideological reasons. My opposition is not based on a mistaken belief that all Muslims are terrorists. Do not impart this belief onto me. I am not opposed to the so called "Ground Zero Mosque", although I can understand the point of view of those who are, and it is not helping the debate to deploy a logical fallacy against them by saying that "not all Muslims are terrorists". From their point of view, you look stupid and ignorant, because you are unwilling to actually respond to their actual beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not believe all Muslims are terrorists. However, the part I bolded in your post above is total BS. Absolutely, all the loons on this board believe most muslims either are - or have the potential to be - terrorists. So no, your strawman argument is a strawman in itself.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> *'I am delivering ice cream': What truck terrorist told police when they stopped his truck hours before on the SAME promenade where he massacred 84 *
> 
> *WARNING: GRAPHIC CONTENT *
> *Nice terrorist was parked on the street for nearly nine hours before attack*
> *Police officers allegedly questioned him but did nothing to move him on*
> *He was already known to police for domestic violence and use of weapons *
> *Named as father-of-three Mohamed Lahouaiej Bouhlel, 31, living in Nice*
> By FIDELMA COOK IN THE SOUTH OF FRANCE and IMOGEN CALDERWOOD FOR MAILONLINE
> 
> PUBLISHED: 09:41, 15 July 2016 | UPDATED: 13:33, 15 July 2016P
> 
> 
> Truck terrorist Mohamed Lahouaiej Bouhlel told police he was delivering ice cream when police stopped his truck hours before on the same promenade where he massacred 84 in the Bastille Day massacre.
> 
> Bouhlel had been parked on the street nearly nine hours before he was questioned by police who failed check his vehicle, which was reportedly packed full of explosives and ammunition.
> 
> 
> The 31-year-old married father-of-three was known to police as he was arrested for his involvement in a pub brawl in January.
> 
> Bouhlel, a delivery driver in Nice, who separated from his wife two years ago, has a criminal record for domestic violence, theft and possession of weapons.
> 
> He was also on probation after he fell asleep at the wheel and crashed into four vehicles on a highway, it is claimed....
> 
> Did police talk to Nice killer hours before his deadly killing spree?



Delivering ice cream? In a vehicle like that?


----------



## Dr Grump

depotoo said:


> Most practicing Islam do believe in the caliphate  and silently cheer when attacks happen and that is disturbing to most people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all Muslims are terrorists" is a straw man argument.
> u/neotropic92145d, 19h
> "Not all Muslims are terrorists" is almost always a straw man argument when deployed in the context of a debate on Islam.
> 
> A straw man argument is a type of red herring fallacy. A red herring fallacy is a response to an argument/position that is intended to shift attention away from the real issue at hand. When people say "not all Muslims are terrorists" (or an equivalent phrase, like "only a tiny percentage of Muslims are Al Qaeda) they are shifting attention away from the real issue. Specifically, they are shifting attention away from whatever it is their opponent is actually saying by pretending that their opponent holds a position that *they do not -the position that all Muslims are terrorists.*
> 
> I do not believe that every single Muslim is a terrorist. I have never spoken to anyone who does. Even Pat Robertson doesn't believe this. So to anyone who insists on injecting "not all Muslims are terrorists" into a debate, please be aware that you are almost certainly committing a logical fallacy.
> 
> I am opposed to Islam for ideological reasons. My opposition is not based on a mistaken belief that all Muslims are terrorists. Do not impart this belief onto me. I am not opposed to the so called "Ground Zero Mosque", although I can understand the point of view of those who are, and it is not helping the debate to deploy a logical fallacy against them by saying that "not all Muslims are terrorists". From their point of view, you look stupid and ignorant, because you are unwilling to actually respond to their actual beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not believe all Muslims are terrorists. However, the part I bolded in your post above is total BS. Absolutely, all the loons on this board believe most muslims either are - or have the potential to be - terrorists. So no, your strawman argument is a strawman in itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Poll? Link? Don't get me wrong, I also believe that when this shit happens normal Muslims need to stand up and be counted. Too often they are too quiet. 

They are usually quiet for two reasons:
1) As you say, they secretly agree; or
2) In the vast majority of cases they are too scared.

Neither excuse works for me. If it is the former they deserve all they get. If it is the latter they need to man up.


----------



## Correll

gipper said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outright ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when lefties like you viciously ridiculed Reagan for saying that the Soviet Union would end up on the Ash Heap of history.
> 
> It wasn't just that you thought he was wrong.
> 
> You thought is was reckless of him to say that and thus to insult the Soviets.
> 
> 
> And now, 25 years later, I haven't heard ONE OF YOU DISHONEST LEFTIES ADMIT HE WAS RIGHT AND YOU WERE WRONG.
> 
> 
> And you have the nerve to talk about ignoring reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lefties have always been wrong, but somehow they never suffer from the consequences of their failed policies.
Click to expand...


Sure they do. They are just too dumb to learn.

How many surviving gays in Orlando are going to vote for HIllary, to bring more Muslims to America?


----------



## gipper

Correll said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outright ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when lefties like you viciously ridiculed Reagan for saying that the Soviet Union would end up on the Ash Heap of history.
> 
> It wasn't just that you thought he was wrong.
> 
> You thought is was reckless of him to say that and thus to insult the Soviets.
> 
> 
> And now, 25 years later, I haven't heard ONE OF YOU DISHONEST LEFTIES ADMIT HE WAS RIGHT AND YOU WERE WRONG.
> 
> 
> And you have the nerve to talk about ignoring reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lefties have always been wrong, but somehow they never suffer from the consequences of their failed policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they do. They are just too dumb to learn.
> 
> How many surviving gays in Orlando are going to vote for HIllary, to bring more Muslims to America?
Click to expand...


Good point.

My reference to them never suffering consequences was aimed at progressive politicians.  

I would say any homosexual voting for Clinton, has to have their head examined.  But, then look at the Jewish vote.  They continue to vote D...so it is hard to understand, other than it is just insanity.


----------



## Sundance508

depotoo said:


> Most practicing Islam do believe in the caliphate  and silently cheer when attacks happen and that is disturbing to most people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all Muslims are terrorists" is a straw man argument.
> u/neotropic92145d, 19h
> "Not all Muslims are terrorists" is almost always a straw man argument when deployed in the context of a debate on Islam.
> 
> A straw man argument is a type of red herring fallacy. A red herring fallacy is a response to an argument/position that is intended to shift attention away from the real issue at hand. When people say "not all Muslims are terrorists" (or an equivalent phrase, like "only a tiny percentage of Muslims are Al Qaeda) they are shifting attention away from the real issue. Specifically, they are shifting attention away from whatever it is their opponent is actually saying by pretending that their opponent holds a position that *they do not -the position that all Muslims are terrorists.*
> 
> I do not believe that every single Muslim is a terrorist. I have never spoken to anyone who does. Even Pat Robertson doesn't believe this. So to anyone who insists on injecting "not all Muslims are terrorists" into a debate, please be aware that you are almost certainly committing a logical fallacy.
> 
> I am opposed to Islam for ideological reasons. My opposition is not based on a mistaken belief that all Muslims are terrorists. Do not impart this belief onto me. I am not opposed to the so called "Ground Zero Mosque", although I can understand the point of view of those who are, and it is not helping the debate to deploy a logical fallacy against them by saying that "not all Muslims are terrorists". From their point of view, you look stupid and ignorant, because you are unwilling to actually respond to their actual beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not believe all Muslims are terrorists. However, the part I bolded in your post above is total BS. Absolutely, all the loons on this board believe most muslims either are - or have the potential to be - terrorists. So no, your strawman argument is a strawman in itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sundance508

gipper said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outright ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when lefties like you viciously ridiculed Reagan for saying that the Soviet Union would end up on the Ash Heap of history.
> 
> It wasn't just that you thought he was wrong.
> 
> You thought is was reckless of him to say that and thus to insult the Soviets.
> 
> 
> And now, 25 years later, I haven't heard ONE OF YOU DISHONEST LEFTIES ADMIT HE WAS RIGHT AND YOU WERE WRONG.
> 
> 
> And you have the nerve to talk about ignoring reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lefties have always been wrong, but somehow they never suffer from the consequences of their failed policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they do. They are just too dumb to learn.
> 
> How many surviving gays in Orlando are going to vote for HIllary, to bring more Muslims to America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> My reference to them never suffering consequences was aimed at progressive politicians.
> 
> I would say any homosexual voting for Clinton, has to have their head examined.  But, then look at the Jewish vote.  They continue to vote D...so it is hard to understand, other than it is just insanity.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

Claudette said:


> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....




Don't let your fear make you hysterical.


----------



## Sundance508

Sundance508 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outright ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when lefties like you viciously ridiculed Reagan for saying that the Soviet Union would end up on the Ash Heap of history.
> 
> It wasn't just that you thought he was wrong.
> 
> You thought is was reckless of him to say that and thus to insult the Soviets.
> 
> 
> And now, 25 years later, I haven't heard ONE OF YOU DISHONEST LEFTIES ADMIT HE WAS RIGHT AND YOU WERE WRONG.
> 
> 
> And you have the nerve to talk about ignoring reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lefties have always been wrong, but somehow they never suffer from the consequences of their failed policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they do. They are just too dumb to learn.
> 
> How many surviving gays in Orlando are going to vote for HIllary, to bring more Muslims to America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> My reference to them never suffering consequences was aimed at progressive politicians.
> 
> I would say any homosexual voting for Clinton, has to have their head examined.  But, then look at the Jewish vote.  They continue to vote D...so it is hard to understand, other than it is just insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Jews due to their history do not trust Christians...even Evangelicals who are the strongest supporters of Israel.


----------



## Sundance508

Unkotare said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
Click to expand...


Do not let your fear of panic and hysteria overide logic or common sense aka Islam is was and has always been and will always be as long as it exists a radical and intolerant religion....do not grasp it to your bosom and be supprised when it bites you.


----------



## Claudette

Unkotare said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
Click to expand...


Fear? How bout pissed the hell off.

I don't fear Muslims but I'm smart enough to be leery of them and not take the "religion of Peace" moniker seriously.

How bout you?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Dr Grump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> How charming  Of course the Leftists think that if we only were more friendly to the Islamists and gave them all a hug or something, well then we could all get along fine with each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, normal people know that you don't tar 1 billion people with the same brush. Only alarmist, xenophobic retards look towards a group of people and say the majority are like that. 99.99% of rapists are men. Are you saying all men are rapists? Yes. That is how fucking braindead your argument is.
Click to expand...



If you are to accuse others of being "retards", shouldn't you be capable of something beyond the parroting of the most absolutely vapid platitudes you have been trained to repeat?

Damn, child, I might as well stick a cracker through the bars on your cage.


----------



## Unkotare

Sundance508 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not let your fear of panic and hysteria overide logic or common sense aka Islam is was and has always been and will always be as long as it exists a radical and intolerant religion....do not grasp it to your bosom and be supprised when it bites you.
Click to expand...



How do you type with your hands shaking like that?


----------



## Sundance508

Dr Grump said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most practicing Islam do believe in the caliphate  and silently cheer when attacks happen and that is disturbing to most people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all Muslims are terrorists" is a straw man argument.
> u/neotropic92145d, 19h
> "Not all Muslims are terrorists" is almost always a straw man argument when deployed in the context of a debate on Islam.
> 
> A straw man argument is a type of red herring fallacy. A red herring fallacy is a response to an argument/position that is intended to shift attention away from the real issue at hand. When people say "not all Muslims are terrorists" (or an equivalent phrase, like "only a tiny percentage of Muslims are Al Qaeda) they are shifting attention away from the real issue. Specifically, they are shifting attention away from whatever it is their opponent is actually saying by pretending that their opponent holds a position that *they do not -the position that all Muslims are terrorists.*
> 
> I do not believe that every single Muslim is a terrorist. I have never spoken to anyone who does. Even Pat Robertson doesn't believe this. So to anyone who insists on injecting "not all Muslims are terrorists" into a debate, please be aware that you are almost certainly committing a logical fallacy.
> 
> I am opposed to Islam for ideological reasons. My opposition is not based on a mistaken belief that all Muslims are terrorists. Do not impart this belief onto me. I am not opposed to the so called "Ground Zero Mosque", although I can understand the point of view of those who are, and it is not helping the debate to deploy a logical fallacy against them by saying that "not all Muslims are terrorists". From their point of view, you look stupid and ignorant, because you are unwilling to actually respond to their actual beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not believe all Muslims are terrorists. However, the part I bolded in your post above is total BS. Absolutely, all the loons on this board believe most muslims either are - or have the potential to be - terrorists. So no, your strawman argument is a strawman in itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poll? Link? Don't get me wrong, I also believe that when this shit happens normal Muslims need to stand up and be counted. Too often they are too quiet.
> 
> They are usually quiet for two reasons:
> 1) As you say, they secretly agree; or
> 2) In the vast majority of cases they are too scared.
> 
> Neither excuse works for me. If it is the former they deserve all they get. If it is the latter they need to man up.
Click to expand...


Normal Muslims?  that is what is known as a oxymoron.....All muslims are not really muslim...now this is a much better argument than not all muslims are terrorists aka the more religious a muslim is the more apt he supports jihad....the other class of muslim are just arabs or persians going through the motions in order to go along with their community and not suffer repercussions...they are not really believers in Islam....sometimes they are referred to as 'secular muslims'...but they know they cannot survive in a muslim culture if they oppose islam openly...so they go along to get along...go to the mosque, observe the holidays, pretend to pray etc.  Basically hypocrites...but one has to do what one has to do to survive.


----------



## Dr Grump

Dogmaphobe said:


> If you are to accuse others of being "retards", shouldn't you be capable of something beyond the parroting of the most absolutely vapid platitudes you have been trained to repeat?
> 
> Damn, child, I might as well stick a cracker through the bars on your cage.



Says the guy who obviously agrees with all the other parrots with regard to Muslims.

Seriously, I couldn't make this shit up...


----------



## depotoo

I lived a few doors down from a mosque, and they lived in he neighborhood.   I know.  I also am very familiar with how they treated women and female children.





Dr Grump said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most practicing Islam do believe in the caliphate  and silently cheer when attacks happen and that is disturbing to most people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all Muslims are terrorists" is a straw man argument.
> u/neotropic92145d, 19h
> "Not all Muslims are terrorists" is almost always a straw man argument when deployed in the context of a debate on Islam.
> 
> A straw man argument is a type of red herring fallacy. A red herring fallacy is a response to an argument/position that is intended to shift attention away from the real issue at hand. When people say "not all Muslims are terrorists" (or an equivalent phrase, like "only a tiny percentage of Muslims are Al Qaeda) they are shifting attention away from the real issue. Specifically, they are shifting attention away from whatever it is their opponent is actually saying by pretending that their opponent holds a position that *they do not -the position that all Muslims are terrorists.*
> 
> I do not believe that every single Muslim is a terrorist. I have never spoken to anyone who does. Even Pat Robertson doesn't believe this. So to anyone who insists on injecting "not all Muslims are terrorists" into a debate, please be aware that you are almost certainly committing a logical fallacy.
> 
> I am opposed to Islam for ideological reasons. My opposition is not based on a mistaken belief that all Muslims are terrorists. Do not impart this belief onto me. I am not opposed to the so called "Ground Zero Mosque", although I can understand the point of view of those who are, and it is not helping the debate to deploy a logical fallacy against them by saying that "not all Muslims are terrorists". From their point of view, you look stupid and ignorant, because you are unwilling to actually respond to their actual beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not believe all Muslims are terrorists. However, the part I bolded in your post above is total BS. Absolutely, all the loons on this board believe most muslims either are - or have the potential to be - terrorists. So no, your strawman argument is a strawman in itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poll? Link? Don't get me wrong, I also believe that when this shit happens normal Muslims need to stand up and be counted. Too often they are too quiet.
> 
> They are usually quiet for two reasons:
> 1) As you say, they secretly agree; or
> 2) In the vast majority of cases they are too scared.
> 
> Neither excuse works for me. If it is the former they deserve all they get. If it is the latter they need to man up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sundance508

Unkotare said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not let your fear of panic and hysteria overide logic or common sense aka Islam is was and has always been and will always be as long as it exists a radical and intolerant religion....do not grasp it to your bosom and be supprised when it bites you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you type with your hands shaking like that?
Click to expand...


Oh brave one ...lead us to the light...what should we do?  Give us your plan.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Claudette said:


> Fear? How bout pissed the hell off.
> 
> I don't fear Muslims but I'm smart enough to be leery of them and not take the "religion of Peace" moniker seriously.
> 
> How bout you?



I liken it to pit bulls.  Not all pit bulls are killers, and some are gentle enough. 

 A person would have to be nuts to put one in a playpen with a toddler without knowing much about the beastie in question, though.


----------



## gipper

Sundance508 said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when lefties like you viciously ridiculed Reagan for saying that the Soviet Union would end up on the Ash Heap of history.
> 
> It wasn't just that you thought he was wrong.
> 
> You thought is was reckless of him to say that and thus to insult the Soviets.
> 
> 
> And now, 25 years later, I haven't heard ONE OF YOU DISHONEST LEFTIES ADMIT HE WAS RIGHT AND YOU WERE WRONG.
> 
> 
> And you have the nerve to talk about ignoring reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties have always been wrong, but somehow they never suffer from the consequences of their failed policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they do. They are just too dumb to learn.
> 
> How many surviving gays in Orlando are going to vote for HIllary, to bring more Muslims to America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> My reference to them never suffering consequences was aimed at progressive politicians.
> 
> I would say any homosexual voting for Clinton, has to have their head examined.  But, then look at the Jewish vote.  They continue to vote D...so it is hard to understand, other than it is just insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews due to their history do not trust Christians...even Evangelicals who are the strongest supporters of Israel.
Click to expand...

Yes and it is most nonsensical.  

It is a good example of how propaganda dupes people.  Jews have been told that Nazis were Christians, when clearly they were not.  The Nazis were leftists and yet, Jews side with the left.


----------



## Correll

gipper said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outright ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when lefties like you viciously ridiculed Reagan for saying that the Soviet Union would end up on the Ash Heap of history.
> 
> It wasn't just that you thought he was wrong.
> 
> You thought is was reckless of him to say that and thus to insult the Soviets.
> 
> 
> And now, 25 years later, I haven't heard ONE OF YOU DISHONEST LEFTIES ADMIT HE WAS RIGHT AND YOU WERE WRONG.
> 
> 
> And you have the nerve to talk about ignoring reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lefties have always been wrong, but somehow they never suffer from the consequences of their failed policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they do. They are just too dumb to learn.
> 
> How many surviving gays in Orlando are going to vote for HIllary, to bring more Muslims to America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> My reference to them never suffering consequences was aimed at progressive politicians.
> 
> I would say any homosexual voting for Clinton, has to have their head examined.  But, then look at the Jewish vote.  They continue to vote D...so it is hard to understand, other than it is just insanity.
Click to expand...


Agreed.

Gay bashing, Antisemitic violence, Hell, anti-women violence is part and parcel of having a sizable muslim population.


Muslim ‘refugees’ threaten Minnesota community with rape!


"A mob of up to 30 young Somali men paraded through one of Minneapolis’ more upscale neighborhoods last week, yelling disparaging comments and threats against homeowners.

A female resident of the neighborhood, obviously shaken in a TV interview, related how she was screamed at by a Somali man who threatened to kidnap and rape her.

“They were screaming at the house that they were going to kidnap you and they were going to rape you,” one Minneapolis resident told KSTP TV. “It was a very traumatizing experience.”

Somalis living in Minneapolis are almost all Sunni Muslims, and residents of the Lake Calhoun area say this isn’t the first time a group of Somali men has made an intimidating march through their neighborhood, which is filled with million-dollar homes.

No hate-crime charges are apparently being considered by either the Minnesota authorities or the Obama Justice Department headed by Loretta Lynch"


----------



## Correll

Sundance508 said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when lefties like you viciously ridiculed Reagan for saying that the Soviet Union would end up on the Ash Heap of history.
> 
> It wasn't just that you thought he was wrong.
> 
> You thought is was reckless of him to say that and thus to insult the Soviets.
> 
> 
> And now, 25 years later, I haven't heard ONE OF YOU DISHONEST LEFTIES ADMIT HE WAS RIGHT AND YOU WERE WRONG.
> 
> 
> And you have the nerve to talk about ignoring reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties have always been wrong, but somehow they never suffer from the consequences of their failed policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they do. They are just too dumb to learn.
> 
> How many surviving gays in Orlando are going to vote for HIllary, to bring more Muslims to America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> My reference to them never suffering consequences was aimed at progressive politicians.
> 
> I would say any homosexual voting for Clinton, has to have their head examined.  But, then look at the Jewish vote.  They continue to vote D...so it is hard to understand, other than it is just insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews due to their history do not trust Christians...even Evangelicals who are the strongest supporters of Israel.
Click to expand...



They need to adapt to changed circumstances, before it is too late.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Dr Grump said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are to accuse others of being "retards", shouldn't you be capable of something beyond the parroting of the most absolutely vapid platitudes you have been trained to repeat?
> 
> Damn, child, I might as well stick a cracker through the bars on your cage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who obviously agrees with all the other parrots with regard to Muslims.
> 
> Seriously, I couldn't make this shit up...
Click to expand...



  You do not know or understand the first thing about Islam.  You only know what you have been trained to say.


----------



## Sundance508

depotoo said:


> I lived a few doors down from a mosque, and they lived in he neighborhood.   I know.  I also am very familiar with how they treated women and female children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most practicing Islam do believe in the caliphate  and silently cheer when attacks happen and that is disturbing to most people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all Muslims are terrorists" is a straw man argument.
> u/neotropic92145d, 19h
> "Not all Muslims are terrorists" is almost always a straw man argument when deployed in the context of a debate on Islam.
> 
> A straw man argument is a type of red herring fallacy. A red herring fallacy is a response to an argument/position that is intended to shift attention away from the real issue at hand. When people say "not all Muslims are terrorists" (or an equivalent phrase, like "only a tiny percentage of Muslims are Al Qaeda) they are shifting attention away from the real issue. Specifically, they are shifting attention away from whatever it is their opponent is actually saying by pretending that their opponent holds a position that *they do not -the position that all Muslims are terrorists.*
> 
> I do not believe that every single Muslim is a terrorist. I have never spoken to anyone who does. Even Pat Robertson doesn't believe this. So to anyone who insists on injecting "not all Muslims are terrorists" into a debate, please be aware that you are almost certainly committing a logical fallacy.
> 
> I am opposed to Islam for ideological reasons. My opposition is not based on a mistaken belief that all Muslims are terrorists. Do not impart this belief onto me. I am not opposed to the so called "Ground Zero Mosque", although I can understand the point of view of those who are, and it is not helping the debate to deploy a logical fallacy against them by saying that "not all Muslims are terrorists". From their point of view, you look stupid and ignorant, because you are unwilling to actually respond to their actual beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not believe all Muslims are terrorists. However, the part I bolded in your post above is total BS. Absolutely, all the loons on this board believe most muslims either are - or have the potential to be - terrorists. So no, your strawman argument is a strawman in itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poll? Link? Don't get me wrong, I also believe that when this shit happens normal Muslims need to stand up and be counted. Too often they are too quiet.
> 
> They are usually quiet for two reasons:
> 1) As you say, they secretly agree; or
> 2) In the vast majority of cases they are too scared.
> 
> Neither excuse works for me. If it is the former they deserve all they get. If it is the latter they need to man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Dogmaphobe said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are to accuse others of being "retards", shouldn't you be capable of something beyond the parroting of the most absolutely vapid platitudes you have been trained to repeat?
> 
> Damn, child, I might as well stick a cracker through the bars on your cage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who obviously agrees with all the other parrots with regard to Muslims.
> 
> Seriously, I couldn't make this shit up...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do not know or understand the first thing about Islam.  You only know what you have been trained to say.
Click to expand...


The first thing anyone needs to know about Islam is that it is not a peaceful religion...aka...it is currently the only religion going around the world killing people in the name of its god...who in the case of islam is the moon god....definitely not the God of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob...though muhammed did quite a bit of plagairizing...from the Jewish Holy Book.

ALLAH MOON GOD - Is Allah Arabia's Pagan Moon God?

Muhammad's Plagiarism and Use of Apocryphal Sources


----------



## Mindful

Dr Grump said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most practicing Islam do believe in the caliphate  and silently cheer when attacks happen and that is disturbing to most people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all Muslims are terrorists" is a straw man argument.
> u/neotropic92145d, 19h
> "Not all Muslims are terrorists" is almost always a straw man argument when deployed in the context of a debate on Islam.
> 
> A straw man argument is a type of red herring fallacy. A red herring fallacy is a response to an argument/position that is intended to shift attention away from the real issue at hand. When people say "not all Muslims are terrorists" (or an equivalent phrase, like "only a tiny percentage of Muslims are Al Qaeda) they are shifting attention away from the real issue. Specifically, they are shifting attention away from whatever it is their opponent is actually saying by pretending that their opponent holds a position that *they do not -the position that all Muslims are terrorists.*
> 
> I do not believe that every single Muslim is a terrorist. I have never spoken to anyone who does. Even Pat Robertson doesn't believe this. So to anyone who insists on injecting "not all Muslims are terrorists" into a debate, please be aware that you are almost certainly committing a logical fallacy.
> 
> I am opposed to Islam for ideological reasons. My opposition is not based on a mistaken belief that all Muslims are terrorists. Do not impart this belief onto me. I am not opposed to the so called "Ground Zero Mosque", although I can understand the point of view of those who are, and it is not helping the debate to deploy a logical fallacy against them by saying that "not all Muslims are terrorists". From their point of view, you look stupid and ignorant, because you are unwilling to actually respond to their actual beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not believe all Muslims are terrorists. However, the part I bolded in your post above is total BS. Absolutely, all the loons on this board believe most muslims either are - or have the potential to be - terrorists. So no, your strawman argument is a strawman in itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poll? Link? Don't get me wrong, I also believe that when this shit happens normal Muslims need to stand up and be counted. Too often they are too quiet.
> 
> They are usually quiet for two reasons:
> 1) As you say, they secretly agree; or
> 2) In the vast majority of cases they are too scared.
> 
> Neither excuse works for me. If it is the former they deserve all they get. If it is the latter they need to man up.
Click to expand...


_Normal _Muslims?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

depotoo said:


> Most practicing Islam do believe in the caliphate  and silently cheer when attacks happen and that is disturbing to most people.




 The only thing that really differentiates most of the so-called "moderate" Muslims from those called "radical" is the methods used to spread Islam. The "radicals" use terrorism to fight Jihad, while the "moderates" might disavow the specific methods, but still support the same ends -- namely, a spirit-crushing totalitarian quasi-religious political ideology inimical to every advancement in human society experienced in the last 1500 years.


----------



## Sundance508

Now how many millions of muslims does hillary want to bring over here....think there is any chance she might re-think that policy?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> _Normal _Muslims?




 I think when he says "normal" Muslims, he is referring to those nominal Muslims who DON'T follow the Q'ran and Hadiths. 

 Of course, he is abjectly ignorant of the subject matter, so simply relies on his imagination to conjure up an image of Islam that is all about puppies and kitties and unicorns instead of the real Islam.


----------



## Sundance508

Dogmaphobe said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most practicing Islam do believe in the caliphate  and silently cheer when attacks happen and that is disturbing to most people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that really differentiates most of the so-called "moderate" Muslims from those called "radical" is the methods used to spread Islam. The "radicals" use terrorism to fight Jihad, while the "moderates" might disavow the specific methods, but still support the same ends -- namely, a spirit-crushing totalitarian quasi-religious political ideology inimical to every advancement in human society experienced in the last 1500 years.
Click to expand...


I would not argue against that assessment.

So why does the Western World have so much trouble understanding the threat islam poses?  Could it be we have been indoctrinated so long with the notion that we must be tolerant of all peoples and beliefs....even if their belief is to kill us?   Does that make any sense?

When the framers of the constitution guranteed ALL...freedom of religion...did they have any idea of a rogue religion that would be welcomed into our fold and then proceed to deal death?  I think not.


----------



## Mindful

Unkotare said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
Click to expand...


What fear?


----------



## Sundance508

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Normal _Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think when he says "normal" Muslims, he is referring to those nominal Muslims who DON'T follow the Q'ran and Hadiths.
> 
> Of course, he is abjectly ignorant of the subject matter, so simply relies on his imagination to conjure up an image of Islam that is all about puppies and kitties and unicorns instead of the real Islam.
Click to expand...


One cannot be a muslim if he does not follow the Q'ran and Hadiths...such are only imposters and the most devout muslims are the ones practicing jihad.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Normal _Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think when he says "normal" Muslims, he is referring to those nominal Muslims who DON'T follow the Q'ran and Hadiths.
> 
> Of course, he is abjectly ignorant of the subject matter, so simply relies on his imagination to conjure up an image of Islam that is all about puppies and kitties and unicorns instead of the real Islam.
Click to expand...


Whether he thinks there are normal ones or abnormal ones, I wonder if his simplistic notions include a knowledge of Sharia Law; the thread which runs through the whole religion.


----------



## Sundance508

Mindful said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What fear?
Click to expand...


Oh that is just one of the red herrings the muslim apologists always trot out...along with not all muslims are terrorists....like that is somehow relevant.


----------



## Unkotare

Claudette said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fear? How bout pissed the hell off.
> 
> I don't fear Muslims but I'm smart enough to be leery of them and not take the "religion of Peace" moniker seriously.
> 
> How bout you?
Click to expand...




I'm logical enough to know that the actions of a number of violent, subhuman scum do not indict 1.6 billion people, the vast majority of whom are unrelated with and themselves most often the victims of those vile animals.  I've been around the block enough times to have met, befriended, worked with, and assisted with Muslim people from many countries who have assimilated to life in the United States. Unlike your fearful clinging to stereotypes, I have seen the process of assimilation for myself, and have in many instances played a role in facilitating same. I've had dinner in the homes of Muslims, played with their children, in some places and circumstances around the world gotten good and drunk with them, and....in one instance participated in other sorts of human interactions. Not being a frightened child, I take people as individuals rather than faceless exemplars of generalizations. Like all other peoples, some are criminals, some are assholes, some stupid, some highly intelligent, some are remarkably generous and kind, and most are just getting on with their lives in the same manner as most everyone else. 

So no, you are not "smart enough."


----------



## Sundance508

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Normal _Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think when he says "normal" Muslims, he is referring to those nominal Muslims who DON'T follow the Q'ran and Hadiths.
> 
> Of course, he is abjectly ignorant of the subject matter, so simply relies on his imagination to conjure up an image of Islam that is all about puppies and kitties and unicorns instead of the real Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether he thinks there are normal ones or abnormal ones, I wonder if his simplistic notions include a knowledge of Sharia Law; the thread which runs through the whole religion.
Click to expand...


We do not need to get into complicated studies of Islam to understand what they are about...it is giving them too much respectability to even consider their fallacious beliefs as somehow important....the religion is garbage, those who practice it are deluded dupes.... not following The Great Creator...they are following Satan the father of all evil and deception....the great organizer of the biggest death cult on earth...they will tell you to your face...they want to die...they want to be martyrs...they want to go to paradise and be with their promised virgins.


----------



## Unkotare

Sundance508 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most practicing Islam do believe in the caliphate  and silently cheer when attacks happen and that is disturbing to most people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all Muslims are terrorists" is a straw man argument.
> u/neotropic92145d, 19h
> "Not all Muslims are terrorists" is almost always a straw man argument when deployed in the context of a debate on Islam.
> 
> A straw man argument is a type of red herring fallacy. A red herring fallacy is a response to an argument/position that is intended to shift attention away from the real issue at hand. When people say "not all Muslims are terrorists" (or an equivalent phrase, like "only a tiny percentage of Muslims are Al Qaeda) they are shifting attention away from the real issue. Specifically, they are shifting attention away from whatever it is their opponent is actually saying by pretending that their opponent holds a position that *they do not -the position that all Muslims are terrorists.*
> 
> I do not believe that every single Muslim is a terrorist. I have never spoken to anyone who does. Even Pat Robertson doesn't believe this. So to anyone who insists on injecting "not all Muslims are terrorists" into a debate, please be aware that you are almost certainly committing a logical fallacy.
> 
> I am opposed to Islam for ideological reasons. My opposition is not based on a mistaken belief that all Muslims are terrorists. Do not impart this belief onto me. I am not opposed to the so called "Ground Zero Mosque", although I can understand the point of view of those who are, and it is not helping the debate to deploy a logical fallacy against them by saying that "not all Muslims are terrorists". From their point of view, you look stupid and ignorant, because you are unwilling to actually respond to their actual beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not believe all Muslims are terrorists. However, the part I bolded in your post above is total BS. Absolutely, all the loons on this board believe most muslims either are - or have the potential to be - terrorists. So no, your strawman argument is a strawman in itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poll? Link? Don't get me wrong, I also believe that when this shit happens normal Muslims need to stand up and be counted. Too often they are too quiet.
> 
> They are usually quiet for two reasons:
> 1) As you say, they secretly agree; or
> 2) In the vast majority of cases they are too scared.
> 
> Neither excuse works for me. If it is the former they deserve all they get. If it is the latter they need to man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normal Muslims?  that is what is known as a oxymoron.....All muslims are not really muslim...now this is a much better argument than not all muslims are terrorists aka the more religious a muslim is the more apt he supports jihad....the other class of muslim are just arabs or persians going through the motions in order to go along with their community and not suffer repercussions...they are not really believers in Islam....sometimes they are referred to as 'secular muslims'...but they know they cannot survive in a muslim culture if they oppose islam openly...so they go along to get along...go to the mosque, observe the holidays, pretend to pray etc.  Basically hypocrites...but one has to do what one has to do to survive.
Click to expand...




Is mind reading your mutant power?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Sundance508 said:


> I would not argue against that assessment.
> 
> So why does the Western World have so much trouble understanding the threat islam poses?  Could it be we have been indoctrinated so long with the notion that we must be tolerant of all peoples and beliefs....even if their belief is to kill us?   Does that make any sense?
> 
> When the framers of the constitution guranteed ALL...freedom of religion...did they have any idea of a rogue religion that would be welcomed into our fold and then proceed to deal death?  I think not.




 I think it is that and also an inability to differentiate between ideology and race.  We have been so bludgeoned onto submission by the constant witch hunt against real or imagined racists that we will support just about anything if it arises from a group besides our own. 

 We scrutinize our own to the point we now have to dredge up "microaggressions"  in order to jump on the victim bandwagon, while applying absolutely NO standards to those who aren't. 

 It strikes me almost as a group psychosis. People get all worked up over a tabby cat peeing in their petunia bed while ignoring the saber-toothed tiger with it's jaws closing down on their child. It'a almost as if an entire group of people somehow managed to grow into adulthood completely lacking in what psychologists call executive function.


----------



## Mindful

Unkotare said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fear? How bout pissed the hell off.
> 
> I don't fear Muslims but I'm smart enough to be leery of them and not take the "religion of Peace" moniker seriously.
> 
> How bout you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm logical enough to know that the actions of a number of violent, subhuman scum do not indict 1.6 billion people, the vast majority of whom are unrelated with and themselves most often the victims of those vile animals.  I've been around the block enough times to have met, befriended, worked with, and assisted with Muslim people from many countries who have assimilated to life in the United States. Unlike your fearful clinging to stereotypes, I have seen the process of assimilation for myself, and have in many instances played a role in facilitating same. I've had dinner in the homes of Muslims, played with their children, in some places and circumstances around the world gotten good and drunk with them, and....in one instance participated in other sorts of human interactions. Not being a frightened child, I take people as individuals rather than faceless exemplars of generalizations. Like all other peoples, some are criminals, some are assholes, some stupid, some highly intelligent, some are remarkably generous and kind, and most are just getting on with their lives in the same manner as most everyone else.
> 
> So no, you are not "smart enough."
Click to expand...


We've all got Muslim friends, know someone who is Muslim. So?

Why, I even had a Muslim doctor in Morocco. There wasn't any other kind.

So?

That post sounded all about you, not Muslims.


----------



## GHook93

Moonglow said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you can't be critical of immigrants and mindlessly welcome "diversity". You have mass murders committed by minorities that can't accept or adapt to the culture they live in. Let's end the pretenses of diversity. It doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> Hunny, Muslims have been living in France as long as Frenchmen have been living in Muslim nations...which is about 150 years...
Click to expand...


Not true small fry! They have always been a percent of a percent. It wasn't until recently they moved to 10%+ of the population and the bigger the percent the more and more problems they cause.


Radical Islam is not the problem, Islam itself is the problem. Fuck allah!


----------



## Sundance508

Unkotare said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fear? How bout pissed the hell off.
> 
> I don't fear Muslims but I'm smart enough to be leery of them and not take the "religion of Peace" moniker seriously.
> 
> How bout you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm logical enough to know that the actions of a number of violent, subhuman scum do not indict 1.6 billion people, the vast majority of whom are unrelated with and themselves most often the victims of those vile animals.  I've been around the block enough times to have met, befriended, worked with, and assisted with Muslim people from many countries who have assimilated to life in the United States. Unlike your fearful clinging to stereotypes, I have seen the process of assimilation for myself, and have in many instances played a role in facilitating same. I've had dinner in the homes of Muslims, played with their children, in some places and circumstances around the world gotten good and drunk with them, and....in one instance participated in other sorts of human interactions. Not being a frightened child, I take people as individuals rather than faceless exemplars of generalizations. Like all other peoples, some are criminals, some are assholes, some stupid, some highly intelligent, some are remarkably generous and kind, and most are just getting on with their lives in the same manner as most everyone else.
> 
> So no, you are not "smart enough."
Click to expand...


and all of that is relevant how?   Totally irrelevant to be completely honest....someone in circa 1939 could have and no doubt did aka lindgergh....make the same claim that you make but about  the nazis.

But....look what happend there.  It is not difficult to humanize the most evil person in the world...simply because we are all human....but humans do some terribly evil things...yet you want to over look all that because we are all human....how stupid!


----------



## Unkotare

Sundance508 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not let your fear of panic and hysteria overide logic or common sense aka Islam is was and has always been and will always be as long as it exists a radical and intolerant religion....do not grasp it to your bosom and be supprised when it bites you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you type with your hands shaking like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh brave one ...lead us to the light...what should we do?  Give us your plan.
Click to expand...



Shine a light on those engaging in, planning, or providing material support to terrorist fucking animals - whether that means individuals, groups, or foreign governments - and destroy them utterly, without hesitation or remorse. If more scum emerges from under their rocks, crush them quickly and completely. This is on-going work requiring vigilance and endurance, not a 'mission' that wraps up neatly in time for your favorite TV show to begin.


----------



## Mindful

Unkotare said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most practicing Islam do believe in the caliphate  and silently cheer when attacks happen and that is disturbing to most people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not all Muslims are terrorists" is a straw man argument.
> u/neotropic92145d, 19h
> "Not all Muslims are terrorists" is almost always a straw man argument when deployed in the context of a debate on Islam.
> 
> A straw man argument is a type of red herring fallacy. A red herring fallacy is a response to an argument/position that is intended to shift attention away from the real issue at hand. When people say "not all Muslims are terrorists" (or an equivalent phrase, like "only a tiny percentage of Muslims are Al Qaeda) they are shifting attention away from the real issue. Specifically, they are shifting attention away from whatever it is their opponent is actually saying by pretending that their opponent holds a position that *they do not -the position that all Muslims are terrorists.*
> 
> I do not believe that every single Muslim is a terrorist. I have never spoken to anyone who does. Even Pat Robertson doesn't believe this. So to anyone who insists on injecting "not all Muslims are terrorists" into a debate, please be aware that you are almost certainly committing a logical fallacy.
> 
> I am opposed to Islam for ideological reasons. My opposition is not based on a mistaken belief that all Muslims are terrorists. Do not impart this belief onto me. I am not opposed to the so called "Ground Zero Mosque", although I can understand the point of view of those who are, and it is not helping the debate to deploy a logical fallacy against them by saying that "not all Muslims are terrorists". From their point of view, you look stupid and ignorant, because you are unwilling to actually respond to their actual beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may not believe all Muslims are terrorists. However, the part I bolded in your post above is total BS. Absolutely, all the loons on this board believe most muslims either are - or have the potential to be - terrorists. So no, your strawman argument is a strawman in itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poll? Link? Don't get me wrong, I also believe that when this shit happens normal Muslims need to stand up and be counted. Too often they are too quiet.
> 
> They are usually quiet for two reasons:
> 1) As you say, they secretly agree; or
> 2) In the vast majority of cases they are too scared.
> 
> Neither excuse works for me. If it is the former they deserve all they get. If it is the latter they need to man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normal Muslims?  that is what is known as a oxymoron.....All muslims are not really muslim...now this is a much better argument than not all muslims are terrorists aka the more religious a muslim is the more apt he supports jihad....the other class of muslim are just arabs or persians going through the motions in order to go along with their community and not suffer repercussions...they are not really believers in Islam....sometimes they are referred to as 'secular muslims'...but they know they cannot survive in a muslim culture if they oppose islam openly...so they go along to get along...go to the mosque, observe the holidays, pretend to pray etc.  Basically hypocrites...but one has to do what one has to do to survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is mind reading your mutant power?
Click to expand...


Your overblown emotive use of rhetoric is over the top.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Whether he thinks there are normal ones or abnormal ones, I wonder if his simplistic notions include a knowledge of Sharia Law; the thread which runs through the whole religion.




Oh, heavens no.

  You need to understand that the mere act of knowing anything about Islam is enough to be called a "right winger" in the simple-minded world view of the anti-conservatives, and so they take great pains to ensure they remain ignorant so as to not run the risk they will be considered one.

 These children are not liberals, as liberalism is an actual ideology. They do not live in a world of concepts and principles and values. All they know is that they receive props from their little peeps if they say one thing and are called names if they say something else.


----------



## Sundance508

GHook93 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you can't be critical of immigrants and mindlessly welcome "diversity". You have mass murders committed by minorities that can't accept or adapt to the culture they live in. Let's end the pretenses of diversity. It doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> Hunny, Muslims have been living in France as long as Frenchmen have been living in Muslim nations...which is about 150 years...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true small fry! They have always been a percent of a percent. It wasn't until recently they moved to 10%+ of the population and the bigger the percent the more and more problems they cause.
> 
> 
> Radical Islam is not the problem, Islam itself is the problem. Fuck allah!
Click to expand...


You got it and more people are getting it every day...but is there enough time left to turn this country around and get back on track before we are so weakened as to not be able to resist...8 more years of democrats should do the trick...for all those who want to die for allah.


----------



## Unkotare

Mindful said:


> ...
> 
> That post sounded all about you, not Muslims.




Then you misunderstood it.


----------



## depotoo

If they have assimilated  they do not  follow Islam, therefore muslim is not really a proper term for them. 





Unkotare said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fear? How bout pissed the hell off.
> 
> I don't fear Muslims but I'm smart enough to be leery of them and not take the "religion of Peace" moniker seriously.
> 
> How bout you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm logical enough to know that the actions of a number of violent, subhuman scum do not indict 1.6 billion people, the vast majority of whom are unrelated with and themselves most often the victims of those vile animals.  I've been around the block enough times to have met, befriended, worked with, and assisted with Muslim people from many countries who have assimilated to life in the United States. Unlike your fearful clinging to stereotypes, I have seen the process of assimilation for myself, and have in many instances played a role in facilitating same. I've had dinner in the homes of Muslims, played with their children, in some places and circumstances around the world gotten good and drunk with them, and....in one instance participated in other sorts of human interactions. Not being a frightened child, I take people as individuals rather than faceless exemplars of generalizations. Like all other peoples, some are criminals, some are assholes, some stupid, some highly intelligent, some are remarkably generous and kind, and most are just getting on with their lives in the same manner as most everyone else.
> 
> So no, you are not "smart enough."
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

Sundance508 said:


> .......someone in circa 1939 could have and no doubt did aka lindgergh [sic]....make the same claim that you make but about  the nazis......




We fought the Nazis. We did not fight all German people. There were many millions of people of German ancestry in the United States at the time. We did not demonize, kill or deport all German-Americans. We did not even round up all Americans of German ancestry on the east coast and throw them into concentration camps. *ahem*


----------



## Unkotare

depotoo said:


> If they have assimilated  they do not  follow Islam, ...




Exactly the same sort of nonsense that many used to say about Irish Catholics in America.


----------



## Sundance508

gipper said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties have always been wrong, but somehow they never suffer from the consequences of their failed policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they do. They are just too dumb to learn.
> 
> How many surviving gays in Orlando are going to vote for HIllary, to bring more Muslims to America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> My reference to them never suffering consequences was aimed at progressive politicians.
> 
> I would say any homosexual voting for Clinton, has to have their head examined.  But, then look at the Jewish vote.  They continue to vote D...so it is hard to understand, other than it is just insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews due to their history do not trust Christians...even Evangelicals who are the strongest supporters of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and it is most nonsensical.
> 
> It is a good example of how propaganda dupes people.  Jews have been told that Nazis were Christians, when clearly they were not.  The Nazis were leftists and yet, Jews side with the left.
Click to expand...


Well lots of Nazis were catholic...even hitler.... Jews did mistakenly believe Catholics were Christian...one can hardly blame them...living in europe for hundreds of years at the mercy of these so called Christians aka Roman Catholics.

Even today in America a lot of so called Christians aka Presbyterians and other left wing protestants are very full of Jew Hatred.

Jews associate liberals with socialists and communists...and they much prefer a Russian Communist over a Christian Fascist.  They view Russia for the most part very favorably crediting them with coming in and destroying nazism and wrecking vengance on those who murdered jews in a mechanical method of mass murder.  The enemy of my enemy is my friend.


----------



## boedicca

Has Obabble called for gun control and blamed the attack on White Racist Americans yet?


----------



## NoNukes

Ridgerunner said:


> We do know that good guys with guns stopped the bad guy from doing more carnage...


That would be a policeman with a gun, not a citizen carrying.


----------



## Sundance508

Unkotare said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......someone in circa 1939 could have and no doubt did aka lindgergh [sic]....make the same claim that you make but about  the nazis......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fought the Nazis. We did not fight all German people. There were many millions of people of German ancestry in the United States at the time. We did not demonize, kill or deport all German-Americans. We did not even round up all Americans of German ancestry on the east coast and throw them into concentration camps. *ahem*
Click to expand...


You are quite mistaken.....suspect Germans in America along with Italians in the same category of suspicion...were rounded up and incarcerated.

We carpet bombed and fire bombed Germany without regard to the civilian population.

Japanese, German, and Italian American & Enemy Alien Internment | Texas Historical Commission | Military History | Texas in World War II  | Texas World War II Internment Camps | Five WWII Internment Camps in Texas


----------



## NoNukes

Moonglow said:


> I believe it was another Stephen King cursed trucks...
> 
> Next up,
> 
> Polislick will complain about the French Revolution..


And how FDR was involved and did not stop Stalin after they charged the Bastille.


----------



## BlueGin

Brynmr said:


> Uncertain if it's Moslem terrorism or not.
> 
> Many injured in Nice, France after truck drives into crowd, reports of gunfire


A friend of mine was just there 2 weeks ago. Could have been her killed and her kids if she had delayed her trip. Crazy.

My company is giving away a trip for two to Paris. Guess I will withdraw my raffle tickets now. Not worth it.


----------



## Claudette

Unkotare said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fear? How bout pissed the hell off.
> 
> I don't fear Muslims but I'm smart enough to be leery of them and not take the "religion of Peace" moniker seriously.
> 
> How bout you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm logical enough to know that the actions of a number of violent, subhuman scum do not indict 1.6 billion people, the vast majority of whom are unrelated with and themselves most often the victims of those vile animals.  I've been around the block enough times to have met, befriended, worked with, and assisted with Muslim people from many countries who have assimilated to life in the United States. Unlike your fearful clinging to stereotypes, I have seen the process of assimilation for myself, and have in many instances played a role in facilitating same. I've had dinner in the homes of Muslims, played with their children, in some places and circumstances around the world gotten good and drunk with them, and....in one instance participated in other sorts of human interactions. Not being a frightened child, I take people as individuals rather than faceless exemplars of generalizations. Like all other peoples, some are criminals, some are assholes, some stupid, some highly intelligent, some are remarkably generous and kind, and most are just getting on with their lives in the same manner as most everyone else.
> 
> So no, you are not "smart enough."
Click to expand...


Well I am smart enough to know that the jihadists are outnumbered by the supposedly peaceful Muslims.

One has to wonder why the billions who aren't jihadists don't do something about those that are.

So, no. You are not smart enough.


----------



## NoNukes

skye said:


> Too soon to say.....but
> 
> ISIS?
> 
> me thinks yes


Any crazy Muslim does something like this and says that he is ISIS after he flips out. Like the guy in Florida.


----------



## NoNukes

Siete said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another abomination.
> 
> Any guesses as to the provenance?
> 
> *"'30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebration in Nice
> 
> 30 people reported killed
> 
> Fears of terrorism as people flee scene in panic"
> '30 dead' after truck crashes into crowd at Bastille Day celebrations in Nice 'terror attack'
> *
> *The overwhelming problem for Obama remains....*
> *...how will he twist this to be the result of guns....*
> *...or of police bias.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty low taking a tragic event and hanging an Obama sign on it.
Click to expand...

She is very low, down there with her IQ.


----------



## NoNukes

Claudette said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fear? How bout pissed the hell off.
> 
> I don't fear Muslims but I'm smart enough to be leery of them and not take the "religion of Peace" moniker seriously.
> 
> How bout you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm logical enough to know that the actions of a number of violent, subhuman scum do not indict 1.6 billion people, the vast majority of whom are unrelated with and themselves most often the victims of those vile animals.  I've been around the block enough times to have met, befriended, worked with, and assisted with Muslim people from many countries who have assimilated to life in the United States. Unlike your fearful clinging to stereotypes, I have seen the process of assimilation for myself, and have in many instances played a role in facilitating same. I've had dinner in the homes of Muslims, played with their children, in some places and circumstances around the world gotten good and drunk with them, and....in one instance participated in other sorts of human interactions. Not being a frightened child, I take people as individuals rather than faceless exemplars of generalizations. Like all other peoples, some are criminals, some are assholes, some stupid, some highly intelligent, some are remarkably generous and kind, and most are just getting on with their lives in the same manner as most everyone else.
> 
> So no, you are not "smart enough."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I am smart enough to know that the jihadists are outnumbered by the supposedly peaceful Muslims.
> 
> One has to wonder why the billions who aren't jihadists don't do something about those that are.
> 
> So, no. You are not smart enough.
Click to expand...

Probably because they get blamed by stupid hateful Americans, although they are peaceful people.


----------



## Mindful

Unkotare said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> That post sounded all about you, not Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you misunderstood it.
Click to expand...


Ha ha. Of course it couldn't possibly have anything to do with you.


----------



## Mindful

Unkotare said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they have assimilated  they do not  follow Islam, ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly the same sort of nonsense that many used to say about Irish Catholics in America.
Click to expand...


Nothing comparable, in any way.


----------



## dannyboys

Claudette said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fear? How bout pissed the hell off.
> 
> I don't fear Muslims but I'm smart enough to be leery of them and not take the "religion of Peace" moniker seriously.
> 
> How bout you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm logical enough to know that the actions of a number of violent, subhuman scum do not indict 1.6 billion people, the vast majority of whom are unrelated with and themselves most often the victims of those vile animals.  I've been around the block enough times to have met, befriended, worked with, and assisted with Muslim people from many countries who have assimilated to life in the United States. Unlike your fearful clinging to stereotypes, I have seen the process of assimilation for myself, and have in many instances played a role in facilitating same. I've had dinner in the homes of Muslims, played with their children, in some places and circumstances around the world gotten good and drunk with them, and....in one instance participated in other sorts of human interactions. Not being a frightened child, I take people as individuals rather than faceless exemplars of generalizations. Like all other peoples, some are criminals, some are assholes, some stupid, some highly intelligent, some are remarkably generous and kind, and most are just getting on with their lives in the same manner as most everyone else.
> 
> So no, you are not "smart enough."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I am smart enough to know that the jihadists are outnumbered by the supposedly peaceful Muslims.
> 
> One has to wonder why the billions who aren't jihadists don't do something about those that are.
> 
> So, no. You are not smart enough.
Click to expand...


Border security: "Welcome to America Mohamed. What is the purpose of your visit?
Mohamad: "You're fucking kidding me right?


----------



## NoNukes

BlueGin said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncertain if it's Moslem terrorism or not.
> 
> Many injured in Nice, France after truck drives into crowd, reports of gunfire
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was just there 2 weeks ago. Could have been her killed and her kids if she had delayed her trip. Crazy.
> 
> My company is giving away a trip for two to Paris. Guess I will withdraw my raffle tickets now. Not worth it.
Click to expand...

That is just what these extremists want. What are the chances something happening to you if you went to Paris? You would deny yourself seeing one of the most beautiful cities in the world.


----------



## Mindful

BlueGin said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncertain if it's Moslem terrorism or not.
> 
> Many injured in Nice, France after truck drives into crowd, reports of gunfire
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was just there 2 weeks ago. Could have been her killed and her kids if she had delayed her trip. Crazy.
> 
> My company is giving away a trip for two to Paris. Guess I will withdraw my raffle tickets now. Not worth it.
Click to expand...


Is it safe to visit NYC at Christmas?


----------



## Unkotare

Mindful said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most practicing Islam do believe in the caliphate  and silently cheer when attacks happen and that is disturbing to most people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may not believe all Muslims are terrorists. However, the part I bolded in your post above is total BS. Absolutely, all the loons on this board believe most muslims either are - or have the potential to be - terrorists. So no, your strawman argument is a strawman in itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poll? Link? Don't get me wrong, I also believe that when this shit happens normal Muslims need to stand up and be counted. Too often they are too quiet.
> 
> They are usually quiet for two reasons:
> 1) As you say, they secretly agree; or
> 2) In the vast majority of cases they are too scared.
> 
> Neither excuse works for me. If it is the former they deserve all they get. If it is the latter they need to man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normal Muslims?  that is what is known as a oxymoron.....All muslims are not really muslim...now this is a much better argument than not all muslims are terrorists aka the more religious a muslim is the more apt he supports jihad....the other class of muslim are just arabs or persians going through the motions in order to go along with their community and not suffer repercussions...they are not really believers in Islam....sometimes they are referred to as 'secular muslims'...but they know they cannot survive in a muslim culture if they oppose islam openly...so they go along to get along...go to the mosque, observe the holidays, pretend to pray etc.  Basically hypocrites...but one has to do what one has to do to survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is mind reading your mutant power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your overblown emotive use of rhetoric is over the top.
Click to expand...




Sundance508 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......someone in circa 1939 could have and no doubt did aka lindgergh [sic]....make the same claim that you make but about  the nazis......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fought the Nazis. We did not fight all German people. There were many millions of people of German ancestry in the United States at the time. We did not demonize, kill or deport all German-Americans. We did not even round up all Americans of German ancestry on the east coast and throw them into concentration camps. *ahem*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are quite mistaken.....suspect Germans in America along with Italians in the same category of suspicion...were rounded up and incarcerated....
Click to expand...




Why are you trying to be dishonest instead of admitting your argument has hit a dead end? I said "We did not even round up *all* Americans of German ancestry on the east coast and throw them into concentration camps."


----------



## NoNukes

Mindful said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncertain if it's Moslem terrorism or not.
> 
> Many injured in Nice, France after truck drives into crowd, reports of gunfire
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was just there 2 weeks ago. Could have been her killed and her kids if she had delayed her trip. Crazy.
> 
> My company is giving away a trip for two to Paris. Guess I will withdraw my raffle tickets now. Not worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it safe to visit NYC at Christmas?
Click to expand...

Is it safe going to the cinema in Colorado?


----------



## NoNukes

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether he thinks there are normal ones or abnormal ones, I wonder if his simplistic notions include a knowledge of Sharia Law; the thread which runs through the whole religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, heavens no.
> 
> You need to understand that the mere act of knowing anything about Islam is enough to be called a "right winger" in the simple-minded world view of the anti-conservatives, and so they take great pains to ensure they remain ignorant so as to not run the risk they will be considered one.
> 
> These children are not liberals, as liberalism is an actual ideology. They do not live in a world of concepts and principles and values. All they know is that they receive props from their little peeps if they say one thing and are called names if they say something else.
Click to expand...

How many Muslims do you know?


----------



## Mindful

NoNukes said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncertain if it's Moslem terrorism or not.
> 
> Many injured in Nice, France after truck drives into crowd, reports of gunfire
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was just there 2 weeks ago. Could have been her killed and her kids if she had delayed her trip. Crazy.
> 
> My company is giving away a trip for two to Paris. Guess I will withdraw my raffle tickets now. Not worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it safe to visit NYC at Christmas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it safe going to the cinema in Colorado?
Click to expand...


I should think so. It will probably be mostly empty.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

NoNukes said:


> How many zmyslims do you know?



zmyzlim?

Is that a Czech name? 

Don't know the fellow.


----------



## BlueGin

Mindful said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncertain if it's Moslem terrorism or not.
> 
> Many injured in Nice, France after truck drives into crowd, reports of gunfire
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was just there 2 weeks ago. Could have been her killed and her kids if she had delayed her trip. Crazy.
> 
> My company is giving away a trip for two to Paris. Guess I will withdraw my raffle tickets now. Not worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it safe to visit NYC at Christmas?
Click to expand...

Don't know ... I would never waste the money to even go to that cesspool.


----------



## Unkotare

NoNukes said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fear? How bout pissed the hell off.
> 
> I don't fear Muslims but I'm smart enough to be leery of them and not take the "religion of Peace" moniker seriously.
> 
> How bout you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm logical enough to know that the actions of a number of violent, subhuman scum do not indict 1.6 billion people, the vast majority of whom are unrelated with and themselves most often the victims of those vile animals.  I've been around the block enough times to have met, befriended, worked with, and assisted with Muslim people from many countries who have assimilated to life in the United States. Unlike your fearful clinging to stereotypes, I have seen the process of assimilation for myself, and have in many instances played a role in facilitating same. I've had dinner in the homes of Muslims, played with their children, in some places and circumstances around the world gotten good and drunk with them, and....in one instance participated in other sorts of human interactions. Not being a frightened child, I take people as individuals rather than faceless exemplars of generalizations. Like all other peoples, some are criminals, some are assholes, some stupid, some highly intelligent, some are remarkably generous and kind, and most are just getting on with their lives in the same manner as most everyone else.
> 
> So no, you are not "smart enough."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I am smart enough to know that the jihadists are outnumbered by the supposedly peaceful Muslims.
> 
> One has to wonder why the billions who aren't jihadists don't do something about those that are.
> 
> So, no. You are not smart enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because they get blamed by stupid hateful Americans, although they are peaceful people.
Click to expand...



Knee-jerk blanket denunciations of Americans is just as irrational, dope.


----------



## Claudette

NoNukes said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fear? How bout pissed the hell off.
> 
> I don't fear Muslims but I'm smart enough to be leery of them and not take the "religion of Peace" moniker seriously.
> 
> How bout you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm logical enough to know that the actions of a number of violent, subhuman scum do not indict 1.6 billion people, the vast majority of whom are unrelated with and themselves most often the victims of those vile animals.  I've been around the block enough times to have met, befriended, worked with, and assisted with Muslim people from many countries who have assimilated to life in the United States. Unlike your fearful clinging to stereotypes, I have seen the process of assimilation for myself, and have in many instances played a role in facilitating same. I've had dinner in the homes of Muslims, played with their children, in some places and circumstances around the world gotten good and drunk with them, and....in one instance participated in other sorts of human interactions. Not being a frightened child, I take people as individuals rather than faceless exemplars of generalizations. Like all other peoples, some are criminals, some are assholes, some stupid, some highly intelligent, some are remarkably generous and kind, and most are just getting on with their lives in the same manner as most everyone else.
> 
> So no, you are not "smart enough."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I am smart enough to know that the jihadists are outnumbered by the supposedly peaceful Muslims.
> 
> One has to wonder why the billions who aren't jihadists don't do something about those that are.
> 
> So, no. You are not smart enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably because they get blamed by stupid hateful Americans, although they are peaceful people.
Click to expand...


Peaceful people who do nothing to curb the jihadists.

Oh and we stupid hateful Americans unlike a useless enabler  like you, have no problem putting the blame where it rightfully belongs.


----------



## BlueGin

NoNukes said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncertain if it's Moslem terrorism or not.
> 
> Many injured in Nice, France after truck drives into crowd, reports of gunfire
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was just there 2 weeks ago. Could have been her killed and her kids if she had delayed her trip. Crazy.
> 
> My company is giving away a trip for two to Paris. Guess I will withdraw my raffle tickets now. Not worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just what these extremists want. What are the chances something happening to you if you went to Paris? You would deny yourself seeing one of the most beautiful cities in the world.
Click to expand...

Yep. Even asked my kids. Their response .... Hell no.


----------



## Mindful

BlueGin said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncertain if it's Moslem terrorism or not.
> 
> Many injured in Nice, France after truck drives into crowd, reports of gunfire
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was just there 2 weeks ago. Could have been her killed and her kids if she had delayed her trip. Crazy.
> 
> My company is giving away a trip for two to Paris. Guess I will withdraw my raffle tickets now. Not worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it safe to visit NYC at Christmas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know ... I would never waste the money to even go to that cesspool.
Click to expand...


I'm referring to the possibility of a terror attack, don't you know? A nice soft   target, as we all stand outside gazing at Macy's Christmas window displays could be one scenario.


----------



## dannyboys

BlueGin said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncertain if it's Moslem terrorism or not.
> 
> Many injured in Nice, France after truck drives into crowd, reports of gunfire
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was just there 2 weeks ago. Could have been her killed and her kids if she had delayed her trip. Crazy.
> 
> My company is giving away a trip for two to Paris. Guess I will withdraw my raffle tickets now. Not worth it.
Click to expand...

I used to live a few miles from Nice.
Just like in every fucking city in France on the outskirts are fucking muslim shitholes no one, not even LE is brave enough to go into.
They are fucking ANIMALS!
NO 'western' person without a death wish will enter this shitholes.
They have their own laws.
They literally believe going into the 'civilized' parts of the cities and selling heroin to little kids is doing the work of 'Mr. Stinky Finger' because in so doing these degenerates know they are aiding in destroying 'western lives.
They consider dealing hard drugs part of their arsenal to destroy Western society.


----------



## Claudette

Unkotare said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> One has to wonder why the billions who aren't jihadists don't do something about those that are.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's sort of like blaming the majority of law-abiding people who live in poverty-stricken inner city neighborhoods for not rising up and taking out the gangs that terrorize the area and commit horrible crimes.
Click to expand...


Totally different. There are millions of Muslims out there and the jihadists are a very small minority.

Yet those millions of Muslims never do anything about that very small minority. They either agree with them or they don't care about how many they kill.


----------



## Mindful

dannyboys said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncertain if it's Moslem terrorism or not.
> 
> Many injured in Nice, France after truck drives into crowd, reports of gunfire
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was just there 2 weeks ago. Could have been her killed and her kids if she had delayed her trip. Crazy.
> 
> My company is giving away a trip for two to Paris. Guess I will withdraw my raffle tickets now. Not worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to live a few miles from Nice.
> Just like in every fucking city in France on the outskirts are fucking muslim shitholes no one, not even LE is brave enough to go into.
> They are fucking ANIMALS!
> NO 'western' person without a death wish will enter this shitholes.
> They have their own laws.
> They literally believe going into the 'civilized' parts of the cities and selling heroin to little kids is doing the work of 'Mr. Stinky Finger' because in so doing these degenerates know they are aiding in destroying 'western lives.
> They consider dealing hard drugs part of their arsenal to destroy Western society.
Click to expand...


Have you seen the Banlieus in Paris?

A breeding ground.


----------



## Sundance508

Unkotare said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most practicing Islam do believe in the caliphate  and silently cheer when attacks happen and that is disturbing to most people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll? Link? Don't get me wrong, I also believe that when this shit happens normal Muslims need to stand up and be counted. Too often they are too quiet.
> 
> They are usually quiet for two reasons:
> 1) As you say, they secretly agree; or
> 2) In the vast majority of cases they are too scared.
> 
> Neither excuse works for me. If it is the former they deserve all they get. If it is the latter they need to man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normal Muslims?  that is what is known as a oxymoron.....All muslims are not really muslim...now this is a much better argument than not all muslims are terrorists aka the more religious a muslim is the more apt he supports jihad....the other class of muslim are just arabs or persians going through the motions in order to go along with their community and not suffer repercussions...they are not really believers in Islam....sometimes they are referred to as 'secular muslims'...but they know they cannot survive in a muslim culture if they oppose islam openly...so they go along to get along...go to the mosque, observe the holidays, pretend to pray etc.  Basically hypocrites...but one has to do what one has to do to survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is mind reading your mutant power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your overblown emotive use of rhetoric is over the top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......someone in circa 1939 could have and no doubt did aka lindgergh [sic]....make the same claim that you make but about  the nazis......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We fought the Nazis. We did not fight all German people. There were many millions of people of German ancestry in the United States at the time. We did not demonize, kill or deport all German-Americans. We did not even round up all Americans of German ancestry on the east coast and throw them into concentration camps. *ahem*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are quite mistaken.....suspect Germans in America along with Italians in the same category of suspicion...were rounded up and incarcerated....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to be dishonest instead of admitting your argument has hit a dead end? I said "We did not even round up *all* Americans of German ancestry on the east coast and throw them into concentration camps."
Click to expand...


There you g


Unkotare said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most practicing Islam do believe in the caliphate  and silently cheer when attacks happen and that is disturbing to most people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll? Link? Don't get me wrong, I also believe that when this shit happens normal Muslims need to stand up and be counted. Too often they are too quiet.
> 
> They are usually quiet for two reasons:
> 1) As you say, they secretly agree; or
> 2) In the vast majority of cases they are too scared.
> 
> Neither excuse works for me. If it is the former they deserve all they get. If it is the latter they need to man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normal Muslims?  that is what is known as a oxymoron.....All muslims are not really muslim...now this is a much better argument than not all muslims are terrorists aka the more religious a muslim is the more apt he supports jihad....the other class of muslim are just arabs or persians going through the motions in order to go along with their community and not suffer repercussions...they are not really believers in Islam....sometimes they are referred to as 'secular muslims'...but they know they cannot survive in a muslim culture if they oppose islam openly...so they go along to get along...go to the mosque, observe the holidays, pretend to pray etc.  Basically hypocrites...but one has to do what one has to do to survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is mind reading your mutant power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your overblown emotive use of rhetoric is over the top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......someone in circa 1939 could have and no doubt did aka lindgergh [sic]....make the same claim that you make but about  the nazis......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We fought the Nazis. We did not fight all German people. There were many millions of people of German ancestry in the United States at the time. We did not demonize, kill or deport all German-Americans. We did not even round up all Americans of German ancestry on the east coast and throw them into concentration camps. *ahem*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are quite mistaken.....suspect Germans in America along with Italians in the same category of suspicion...were rounded up and incarcerated....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to be dishonest instead of admitting your argument has hit a dead end? I said "We did not even round up *all* Americans of German ancestry on the east coast and throw them into concentration camps."
Click to expand...


There you go again with another 'specious' argument.  We rounded up the suspicious Germans and Italians wherever they were...east or west....the ones thought to pose a danger to America....unlike today where we just 'monitor' or try to monitor those muslims  on the watch list...those we think have been radicalized or are suspicous for some reason and wind up on the FBI list of muslims who need to be watched.

You are hung up on the term 'ALL' no one has said we should treat them all the same...but it is just common sense to deport the suspicious ones...much cheaper and more effective than monitoring them or even incarcerating them.

Keep trotting out those red herrings though...makes you look very stupid.

The muslim jihadists have declared war upon us...it is only common sense to take them at their word...how many more attacks must we suffer before we begin to take them seriously?


----------



## westwall

Political Junky said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Her father was far-right and denied the holocaust .. Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she has disavowed her father for exactly that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're naive, she went on trial for comparing Muslims to Nazis.
Click to expand...





And in many ways she is correct.  They don't call it "Islamofascism" for nothing.


----------



## dannyboys

Unkotare said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> One has to wonder why the billions who aren't jihadists don't do something about those that are.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's sort of like blaming the majority of law-abiding people who live in poverty-stricken inner city neighborhoods for not rising up and taking out the gangs that terrorize the area and commit horrible crimes.
Click to expand...

Thanks for proving my point you little turd.
'Peaceful' muslims are too shit scared to turn in the sub-human degenerates who they know live among them. They know the degenerates will kill them and their families.
Negroes who live in shitholes are too shit scared to turn in the fucking thugs who live among them because they know: "Snitches Get Stitches".
What a pathetic way to waste one's life being afraid the sub-human's living among you will murder you if you stand up to them.These sub-human degenerates need to be eliminated.
Round up every fucking gang member and use them to fuel the nearest garbage incinerator.
These vermin have never contributed anything positive to our society.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Theowl32 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is ISIS I'll bet Obama still won't say it's Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> He won't even say isis. He will continue to send them a message that he is on their side by calling them ISIL. It is after all a direct slap in the face of Israel.
> 
> He, and the others in HIS administration are the only ones in the world to refer to them as that.
> 
> Huh, I wonder why.
Click to expand...



And he used the same plan in his Dallas Speech....he justified the killing of those policemen.


----------



## Sundance508

Claudette said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> One has to wonder why the billions who aren't jihadists don't do something about those that are.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's sort of like blaming the majority of law-abiding people who live in poverty-stricken inner city neighborhoods for not rising up and taking out the gangs that terrorize the area and commit horrible crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally different. There are millions of Muslims out there and the jihadists are a very small minority.
> 
> Yet those millions of Muslims never do anything about that very small minority. They either agree with them or they don't care about how many they kill.
Click to expand...


How many innocent people can one muslim jihadist kill?  Well it only took a handfull to kill over 3,000 Ameicans in N.Y.  

So one muslim jihadist in America is one too many.  

Not even to mention we have a very long list of suspicious muslims that the FBI monitors...or at least tries to...but the FBI is overwhelmed...and thus you get scenarios like in Orlando...a suspicious radicalized muslim that slipped through the cracks and was able to perpetrate one of the most horrendous attacks on Americans here in America....how many more are there like that out there...just waiting for the opportune moment to martyr themselves in the name of the moon god allah?

It is more than stupid to try and defend them...those who try to defend them should be deported with them.


----------



## charwin95

num_nut said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people really need to drop your 'inside the conservative fake bubble' crap.
> 
> 10,000 + sorties against Isis targets by the US alone. More than 2,000 drone strikes against terrorist targets, the PEOPLE, not buildings. Bin Laden shot in the face and dead. I mean you have your political leanings but you speak nonsense that even you know is a lie.
> 
> My opinion is and has been that NATO should mount up 200,000 troops for an old style war of attrition, go into the middle east and clean in of all these groups, and then leave 50,000 troops there in perpetuity as we have in South Korea because this problem is going to take generations to die out. Only when moderate Muslims in the region have raised one or two generations without the brutality of an Isis or Al Qaeda group hanging over them will this crap die away.
> 
> Don't forget, Isis and Al Qaeda are killing far more Muslims than any other group they attack.
> 
> So have your opinions but at least deal in the realm of honest reality. This president has authorized a mountain of attacks against these enemies and killed tens of thousands of them. Isis is on the run and their captured territory is shrinking daily but many on the right have some great need to put all the blame on Americans.
> 
> We aren't the ones to blame for this. Our enemies are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enuff bullcrap Issac.  We know 70% minimal strikes come back loaded.  They allowed them to run Oil for years.  BHO did nothing till Putin shamed his lying ass.
Click to expand...


Pooting thug has been there for several months but ISIS still producing oil by the millions gallons of oil daily. ISIS still fully operational in Syria. But he is busy killing civilians. Why is that? Can you explain that? 

Our sorties came back loaded because we don't murder civilians like Putin. We can always come back the next day. If we just keep bombing disregards of all people in that area....... Then we are part of ISIS.


----------



## charwin95

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I've fucking had enough of this crap!!!
> It's time we do something!!!



Like WHAT?


----------



## Brynmr

Sundance508 said:


> I am opposed to Islam for ideological reasons. My opposition is not based on a mistaken belief that all Muslims are terrorists. Do not impart this belief onto me.



Tyrannies throughout history have been realized by minorities. Islam is no different.  



> I am not opposed to the so called "Ground Zero Mosque"



Then you don't understand Islam. The point of the ground zero mosque is symbolic conquest. Islam's purpose in America is to destroy America and establish an Islamic State.


----------



## Sundance508

Unkotare said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> You are hung up on the term 'ALL' no one has said we should treat them all the same......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is EXACTLY what many are saying. Have you read this thread?
Click to expand...


I think you are mis-interpeting the comments....there is a condemntion of Islam the so called  religion but not of all muslims.


----------



## Mindful

PoliticalChic said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is ISIS I'll bet Obama still won't say it's Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> He won't even say isis. He will continue to send them a message that he is on their side by calling them ISIL. It is after all a direct slap in the face of Israel.
> 
> He, and the others in HIS administration are the only ones in the world to refer to them as that.
> 
> Huh, I wonder why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And he used the same plan in his Dallas Speech....he justified the killing of those policemen.
Click to expand...


Even President Hollande has conceded to saying radical Islamist terror.

I think there was one occasion after a Paris attack, when he ordered a bombing of Isis in Syria.


----------



## NoNukes

BlueGin said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncertain if it's Moslem terrorism or not.
> 
> Many injured in Nice, France after truck drives into crowd, reports of gunfire
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was just there 2 weeks ago. Could have been her killed and her kids if she had delayed her trip. Crazy.
> 
> My company is giving away a trip for two to Paris. Guess I will withdraw my raffle tickets now. Not worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is just what these extremists want. What are the chances something happening to you if you went to Paris? You would deny yourself seeing one of the most beautiful cities in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Even asked my kids. Their response .... Hell no.
Click to expand...

It would be a shame for your family to miss such an incredible experience.


----------



## BlueGin

Mindful said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncertain if it's Moslem terrorism or not.
> 
> Many injured in Nice, France after truck drives into crowd, reports of gunfire
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was just there 2 weeks ago. Could have been her killed and her kids if she had delayed her trip. Crazy.
> 
> My company is giving away a trip for two to Paris. Guess I will withdraw my raffle tickets now. Not worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it safe to visit NYC at Christmas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know ... I would never waste the money to even go to that cesspool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm referring to the possibility of a terror attack, don't you know? A nice soft   target, as we all stand outside gazing at Macy's Christmas window displays could be one scenario.
Click to expand...

France has had multiple terrorist attacks involving mass murder. My friend was there to move her kids back home to the US since they were studying abroad. They didn't like it because it was not safe for Americans. She even said... That could have been us... We were just there watching fireworks. So...

Your snotty snarking really has no effect on my opinion.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

charwin95 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've fucking had enough of this crap!!!
> It's time we do something!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like WHAT?
Click to expand...


  For starters we can stop importing the sorry fucks.
And how about we start playing their game?
   If they want to kill innocents we might have to start doing the same. They plow a truck through a crowd we bomb the shit out of a city.
   Brute force is the only thing these scum bags understand.


----------



## Claudette

Brynmr said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am opposed to Islam for ideological reasons. My opposition is not based on a mistaken belief that all Muslims are terrorists. Do not impart this belief onto me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrannies throughout history have been realized by minorities. Islam is no different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not opposed to the so called "Ground Zero Mosque"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you don't understand Islam. The point of the ground zero mosque is symbolic conquest. Islam's purpose in America is to destroy America and establish an Islamic State.
Click to expand...


That's their goal.

A Caliphate. A Muslim world and all those countries who let Muslims in are bellying up to that bar folks.


----------



## boedicca

HereWeGoAgain said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've fucking had enough of this crap!!!
> It's time we do something!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like WHAT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For starters we can stop importing the sorry fucks.
> And how about we start playing their game?
> If they want to kill innocents we might have to start doing the same. They plow a truck through a crowd we bomb the shit out of a city.
> Brute force is the only thing these scum bags understand.
Click to expand...



How about we: recognize that Radical Islam is engaged in a guerrilla war against the West, declare war, and stop calling them terrorists - they are enemy combatants.


----------



## boedicca

Unkotare said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've fucking had enough of this crap!!!
> It's time we do something!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like WHAT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For starters we can stop importing the sorry fucks.
> And how about we start playing their game?
> If they want to kill innocents we might have to start doing the same. They plow a truck through a crowd we bomb the shit out of a city.
> Brute force is the only thing these scum bags understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about we: recognize that Radical Islam is engaged in a guerrilla war against the West, declare war, and stop calling them terrorists - they are enemy combatants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When these scumbags grow the balls to put on a uniform and challenge a western army directly instead of targeting civilians like little fucking cowards they can be called anything but terrorists. As it stands, they are nothing but suicidal pussies.
Click to expand...


Nonsense.  They are the vanguard of an invading army fighting in guerrilla mode.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......someone in circa 1939 could have and no doubt did aka lindgergh [sic]....make the same claim that you make but about  the nazis......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fought the Nazis. We did not fight all German people. There were many millions of people of German ancestry in the United States at the time. We did not demonize, kill or deport all German-Americans. We did not even round up all Americans of German ancestry on the east coast and throw them into concentration camps. *ahem*
Click to expand...



We rounded up a lot of them.

We dropped bombs on germans regardless of whether they were nazis or not.

We shelled germans, we shoot germans, we bayoneted germans.


And we never gave a thought to whether or not they were actually nazis.

We declared war on the whole nation of Germany.


----------



## Mindful

Unkotare said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've fucking had enough of this crap!!!
> It's time we do something!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like WHAT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For starters we can stop importing the sorry fucks.
> And how about we start playing their game?
> If they want to kill innocents we might have to start doing the same. They plow a truck through a crowd we bomb the shit out of a city.
> Brute force is the only thing these scum bags understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about we: recognize that Radical Islam is engaged in a guerrilla war against the West, declare war, and stop calling them terrorists - they are enemy combatants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When these scumbags grow the balls to put on a uniform and challenge a western army directly instead of targeting civilians like little fucking cowards they can be called anything but terrorists. As it stands, they are nothing but suicidal pussies.
Click to expand...


They would be pussies if they kept their suicidal tendencies to themselves, and not drag little children and babies along with them.


----------



## boedicca

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......someone in circa 1939 could have and no doubt did aka lindgergh [sic]....make the same claim that you make but about  the nazis......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fought the Nazis. We did not fight all German people. There were many millions of people of German ancestry in the United States at the time. We did not demonize, kill or deport all German-Americans. We did not even round up all Americans of German ancestry on the east coast and throw them into concentration camps. *ahem*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We rounded up a lot of them.
> 
> We dropped bombs on germans regardless of whether they were nazis or not.
> 
> We shelled germans, we shoot germans, we bayoneted germans.
> 
> 
> And we never gave a thought to whether or not they were actually nazis.
> 
> We declared war on the whole nation of Germany.
Click to expand...



We were at war, and that is what happens in war.

Currently, The Islamic State is at war with us, and we are treating it as a community organizing issue and something with which we should just learn to live.


----------



## BlueGin

Mindful said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was just there 2 weeks ago. Could have been her killed and her kids if she had delayed her trip. Crazy.
> 
> My company is giving away a trip for two to Paris. Guess I will withdraw my raffle tickets now. Not worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it safe to visit NYC at Christmas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know ... I would never waste the money to even go to that cesspool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm referring to the possibility of a terror attack, don't you know? A nice soft   target, as we all stand outside gazing at Macy's Christmas window displays could be one scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> France has had multiple terrorist attacks involving mass murder. My friend was there to move her kids back home to the US since they were studying abroad. They didn't like it because it was not safe for Americans. She even said... That could have been us... We were just there watching fireworks. So...
> 
> Your snotty snarking really has no effect on my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd never try to impose on a free thinker.
Click to expand...

Feel free to head to France for a year abroad.


----------



## NoNukes

BlueGin said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncertain if it's Moslem terrorism or not.
> 
> Many injured in Nice, France after truck drives into crowd, reports of gunfire
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was just there 2 weeks ago. Could have been her killed and her kids if she had delayed her trip. Crazy.
> 
> My company is giving away a trip for two to Paris. Guess I will withdraw my raffle tickets now. Not worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it safe to visit NYC at Christmas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know ... I would never waste the money to even go to that cesspool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm referring to the possibility of a terror attack, don't you know? A nice soft   target, as we all stand outside gazing at Macy's Christmas window displays could be one scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> France has had multiple terrorist attacks involving mass murder. My friend was there to move her kids back home to the US since they were studying abroad. They didn't like it because it was not safe for Americans. She even said... That could have been us... We were just there watching fireworks. So...
> 
> Your snotty snarking really has no effect on my opinion.
Click to expand...

I was trying to show you how you should not let a small amount of Muslims, less than 1 % should effect your life. Sorry if I was snarky.


----------



## Brynmr

Sundance508 said:


> I think you are mis-interpeting the comments....there is a condemntion of Islam the so called  religion but not of all muslims.



Here's the problem with that kind of thinking:

Once you understand that the very nature of the *Islamic doctrine is evil* (yes, it's really evil) then it's logical to see that *every single Moslem supports evil*, since *every single Moslem supports the Islamic doctrine*. One can claim that some Moslems don't understand that they're supporting evil and that they're good people. This would be true but being a Moslem means supporting the doctrine whether consciously or not. The profession of Moslemhood (if you will) is worthy of condemnation. I would encourage all good people who happen to be Moslem to leave Islam.


----------



## GaryDog

BlueGin said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it safe to visit NYC at Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know ... I would never waste the money to even go to that cesspool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm referring to the possibility of a terror attack, don't you know? A nice soft   target, as we all stand outside gazing at Macy's Christmas window displays could be one scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> France has had multiple terrorist attacks involving mass murder. My friend was there to move her kids back home to the US since they were studying abroad. They didn't like it because it was not safe for Americans. She even said... That could have been us... We were just there watching fireworks. So...
> 
> Your snotty snarking really has no effect on my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd never try to impose on a free thinker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to head to France for a year abroad.
Click to expand...


I would.  It's certainly safer than here.

Why, are you scared?


----------



## boedicca

Unkotare said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about we: recognize that Radical Islam is engaged in a guerrilla war against the West, declare war, and stop calling them terrorists - they are enemy combatants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these scumbags grow the balls to put on a uniform and challenge a western army directly instead of targeting civilians like little fucking cowards they can be called anything but terrorists. As it stands, they are nothing but suicidal pussies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  They are the vanguard of an invading army fighting in guerrilla mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your admiration of the murderous pussies is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your acceptance of terrorism in our midst is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, your dishonesty is noted - again.
Click to expand...



I am rubber
You are glue
The mean things you say
Bounce off of me
And stick to you

And your glaring lack of awareness is duly noted.


----------



## Brynmr

boedicca said:


> Nonsense.  They are the vanguard of an invading army fighting in guerrilla mode.



Wrongo! They are not affiliated with any established or recognized government. They are simply terrorist thugs.


----------



## Correll

NoNukes said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was just there 2 weeks ago. Could have been her killed and her kids if she had delayed her trip. Crazy.
> 
> My company is giving away a trip for two to Paris. Guess I will withdraw my raffle tickets now. Not worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it safe to visit NYC at Christmas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know ... I would never waste the money to even go to that cesspool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm referring to the possibility of a terror attack, don't you know? A nice soft   target, as we all stand outside gazing at Macy's Christmas window displays could be one scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> France has had multiple terrorist attacks involving mass murder. My friend was there to move her kids back home to the US since they were studying abroad. They didn't like it because it was not safe for Americans. She even said... That could have been us... We were just there watching fireworks. So...
> 
> Your snotty snarking really has no effect on my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to show you how you should not let a small amount of Muslims, less than 1 % should effect your life. Sorry if I was snarky.
Click to expand...



THat is really hard core. 

Don't let a small amount of Muslims effect your life.


I like it.

You know who really needs that message?

This woman.









Dumb cow let that small amount of  muslims effect her life. 

Why is she cancelling her Bastille celebration plans?

Because of a few muslims?

I bet she is a racist too.


----------



## Brynmr

NoNukes said:


> I am in London today, surrounded by Muslims, that are not bothering me. Less than 1% of all the Muslims in the world are involved in this violence.



BS. A conservative estimate is 7% of 1.6 billion people and that was back in 2005.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Correll said:


> [
> 
> 
> We rounded up a lot of them.
> 
> We dropped bombs on germans regardless of whether they were nazis or not.
> 
> We shelled germans, we shoot germans, we bayoneted germans.
> 
> 
> And we never gave a thought to whether or not they were actually nazis.
> 
> We declared war on the whole nation of Germany.



And we won - in less than 4 years.

Perpetual war is the result of the refusal to fight war as war.


----------



## Mindful

Uncensored2008 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> We rounded up a lot of them.
> 
> We dropped bombs on germans regardless of whether they were nazis or not.
> 
> We shelled germans, we shoot germans, we bayoneted germans.
> 
> 
> And we never gave a thought to whether or not they were actually nazis.
> 
> We declared war on the whole nation of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we won - in less than 4 years.
> 
> Perpetual war is the result of the refusal to fight war as war.
Click to expand...


I think a big problem is: we don't know where the next attack will come from. (It's usually a soft target)

It never crossed my mind it would be in Nice. 

This  is where they have the advantage. The element of surprise.


----------



## NoNukes

Mindful said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> H
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should think before you post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should follow your own advice. Enabler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rather childish of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back at ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are things in the school yard today?
> 
> I am in London today, surrounded by Muslims, that are not bothering me. Less than 1% of all the Muslims in the world are involved in this violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would they bother you?
Click to expand...

They do not bother me. I know many Muslim families and they are peaceful, lovely people. I am in one of the capitals of the western world enjoying myself and do not have a bit of fear or worry that something bad will happen. We cannot live our lives this way.


----------



## Uncensored2008

NoNukes said:


> How are things in the school yard today?
> 
> I am in London today, surrounded by Muslims, that are not bothering me. Less than 1% of all the Muslims in the world are involved in this violence.



Say shitferbrains, didn't England just Brexit because the nation is waking up to the Muslims?

Oh and BTW you mindless twit, less than 1% of Germans in WWII were involved in the Holocaust.

Does that make Nazism "The Politics of Peace?"

If you fucktards were around in 1930 - we'd all be speaking German now.


----------



## Correll

Mindful said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> We rounded up a lot of them.
> 
> We dropped bombs on germans regardless of whether they were nazis or not.
> 
> We shelled germans, we shoot germans, we bayoneted germans.
> 
> 
> And we never gave a thought to whether or not they were actually nazis.
> 
> We declared war on the whole nation of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we won - in less than 4 years.
> 
> Perpetual war is the result of the refusal to fight war as war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think a big problem is: we don't know where the next attack will come from. (It's usually a soft target)
> 
> It never crossed my mind it would be in Nice.
> 
> This  is where they have the advantage. The element of surprise.
Click to expand...


All bad guys have that advantage.

Their victims are just going about their lives.

The bad guys get to pick when their is trouble.

THEY won't be surprised when violence breaks out, because it won't until they start it.


If they go check out their target and it looks hard, they go look for another.


----------



## NoNukes

Brynmr said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in London today, surrounded by Muslims, that are not bothering me. Less than 1% of all the Muslims in the world are involved in this violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS. A conservative estimate is 7% of 1.6 billion people and that was back in 2005.
Click to expand...

I just heard the figure on the news here in London. Guess you have to consider the source. That was a Freachman speaking, so perhaps he meant in France.


----------



## Uncensored2008

GaryDog said:


> [
> 
> I would.  It's certainly safer than here.



Not for you, you're not a cop.



> Why, are you scared?



*Death Toll From Terrorist Attack in Nice, France, Rises to 84*

Fuckwad traitor.


----------



## NoNukes

Uncensored2008 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are things in the school yard today?
> 
> I am in London today, surrounded by Muslims, that are not bothering me. Less than 1% of all the Muslims in the world are involved in this violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say shitferbrains, didn't England just Brexit because the nation is waking up to the Muslims?
> 
> Oh and BTW you mindless twit, less than 1% of Germans in WWII were involved in the Holocaust.
> 
> Does that make Nazism "The Politics of Peace?"
> 
> If you fucktards were around in 1930 - we'd all be speaking German now.
Click to expand...

England is regretting Brexit and trying to figure out how to change what they did. You should pay closer attention to what is happening in the world.


----------



## Mindful

NoNukes said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> H
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should follow your own advice. Enabler.
> 
> 
> 
> Rather childish of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back at ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are things in the school yard today?
> 
> I am in London today, surrounded by Muslims, that are not bothering me. Less than 1% of all the Muslims in the world are involved in this violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would they bother you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do not bother me. I know many Muslim families and they are peaceful, lovely people. I am in one of the capitals of the western world enjoying myself and do not have a bit of fear or worry that something bad will happen. We cannot live our lives this way.
Click to expand...


I hope for your sakes that nothing happens to you in London. That you're not in the wrong place at the right time, or however they say it. 

London seems to have a grip on it's security since 7/7.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mindful said:


> I think a big problem is: we don't know where the next attack will come from. (It's usually a soft target)
> 
> It never crossed my mind it would be in Nice.
> 
> This  is where they have the advantage. The element of surprise.



Yep.

What we DO know though, is who will launch the attacks. It will be Muslims. Trump is right, a complete moratorium on Muslim immigration is basic common sense. We didn't bring in hundreds of thousands from Japan during world war II - as that would be insane, just as importing Muslims now is insane.


----------



## Mindful

NoNukes said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are things in the school yard today?
> 
> I am in London today, surrounded by Muslims, that are not bothering me. Less than 1% of all the Muslims in the world are involved in this violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say shitferbrains, didn't England just Brexit because the nation is waking up to the Muslims?
> 
> Oh and BTW you mindless twit, less than 1% of Germans in WWII were involved in the Holocaust.
> 
> Does that make Nazism "The Politics of Peace?"
> 
> If you fucktards were around in 1930 - we'd all be speaking German now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> England is regretting Brexit and trying to figure out how to change what they did. You should pay closer attention to what is happening in the world.
Click to expand...


No it's not. It's getting on with the job.


----------



## Mindful

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a big problem is: we don't know where the next attack will come from. (It's usually a soft target)
> 
> It never crossed my mind it would be in Nice.
> 
> This  is where they have the advantage. The element of surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> What we DO know though, is who will launch the attacks. It will be Muslims. Trump is right, a complete moratorium on Muslim immigration is basic common sense. We didn't bring in hundreds of thousands from Japan during world war II - as that would be insane, just as importing Muslims now is insane.
Click to expand...


I'm not against more surveillance. Much plotting goes on over the Internet. 

Internet cafes for instance. Difficult to trace IP's.


----------



## Uncensored2008

NoNukes said:


> England is regretting Brexit





The left is trying to lie away reality. You morons got beaten and are still stunned because you were demanding it couldn't happen. 

Delusion will not aler reality.



> and trying to figure out how to change what they did. You should pay closer attention to what is happening in the world.





You are a delusional troll.

Cameron is gone Moron. Britain WILL put the breaks on the Muslim invasion.


----------



## NoNukes

This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mindful said:


> [
> 
> I hope for your sakes that nothing happens to you in London. That you're not in the wrong place at the right time, or however they say it.
> 
> London seems to have a grip on it's security since 7/7.



It won't be London, too many cameras, too hardened of a target.

It will be Birmingham, Leeds, Coventry, York, someplace like that. I fear it will be soon.


----------



## Mindful

Unkotare said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like WHAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For starters we can stop importing the sorry fucks.
> And how about we start playing their game?
> If they want to kill innocents we might have to start doing the same. They plow a truck through a crowd we bomb the shit out of a city.
> Brute force is the only thing these scum bags understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about we: recognize that Radical Islam is engaged in a guerrilla war against the West, declare war, and stop calling them terrorists - they are enemy combatants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When these scumbags grow the balls to put on a uniform and challenge a western army directly instead of targeting civilians like little fucking cowards they can be called anything but terrorists. As it stands, they are nothing but suicidal pussies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They would be pussies if they kept their suicidal tendencies to themselves, and not drag little children and babies along with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are pussies because they target children and babies instead of a military force. Is this hard for you to understand?
Click to expand...


This latest didn't target specifically. It was whoever happened to be there. All ages, nationalities, races.


----------



## Mindful

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I hope for your sakes that nothing happens to you in London. That you're not in the wrong place at the right time, or however they say it.
> 
> London seems to have a grip on it's security since 7/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be London, too many cameras, too hardened of a target.
> 
> It will be Birmingham, Leeds, Coventry, York, someplace like that. I fear it will be soon.
Click to expand...


Somewhere unexpected. But definitely a soft target. That's their trademark.


----------



## Claudette

NoNukes said:


> H
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peaceful people who do nothing to curb the jihadists.
> 
> Oh and we stupid hateful Americans unlike a useless enabler  like you, have no problem putting the blame where it rightfully belongs.
> 
> 
> 
> You should think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should follow your own advice. Enabler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rather childish of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back at ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are things in the school yard today?
> 
> I am in London today, surrounded by Muslims, that are not bothering me. Less than 1% of all the Muslims in the world are involved in this violence.
Click to expand...


Well don't turn you're back on them. I'm sure the folks in San Bernardino, Paris and Nice will concur.


----------



## jasonnfree

Correll said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it safe to visit NYC at Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know ... I would never waste the money to even go to that cesspool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm referring to the possibility of a terror attack, don't you know? A nice soft   target, as we all stand outside gazing at Macy's Christmas window displays could be one scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> France has had multiple terrorist attacks involving mass murder. My friend was there to move her kids back home to the US since they were studying abroad. They didn't like it because it was not safe for Americans. She even said... That could have been us... We were just there watching fireworks. So...
> 
> Your snotty snarking really has no effect on my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to show you how you should not let a small amount of Muslims, less than 1 % should effect your life. Sorry if I was snarky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THat is really hard core.
> 
> Don't let a small amount of Muslims effect your life.
> 
> 
> I like it.
> 
> You know who really needs that message?
> 
> This woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb cow let that small amount of  muslims effect her life.
> 
> Why is she cancelling her Bastille celebration plans?
> 
> Because of a few muslims?
> 
> I bet she is a racist too.
Click to expand...


If only 1% of muslims are dangerous and  obama and the beast let several hundred thousand come here, then we have serious problems.   The last few muslim attacks in this country and in Europe should be a wake up call that  we need a  new sheriff with a little common sense -   Donald Trump.


----------



## Uncensored2008

NoNukes said:


> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.




This is the legacy of you cowards and appeasers. 

Theresa May and Donald Trump may be then next Thatcher and Reagan, bringing peace and prosperity back to the world.

You think Hollande will retain power in France? The rule of the radical left is over, you cockroaches are being driven back into your holes.


----------



## Weatherman2020

NoNukes said:


> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.


Keep your head under your pillow and they won't bother you?
Ignorant moron.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Claudette said:


> Well don't turn you're back on them. I'm sure the folks in San Bernardino, Paris and Nice will concur.



You mistake which side Nonukes is on. He stands with Sayed Farook, not with the victims.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Weatherman2020 said:


> Keep your head under your pillow and they won't bother you?
> Ignorant moron.
> View attachment 81622



Don't confuse treason with ignorance.


----------



## westwall

NoNukes said:


> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.








Oh blow it out your ass you fucking halfwit.  You lecture everyone else about how they need to do some reading so here is me telling you that YOU need to do some reading.  This, all of this stems from the meddling of the British government under Disraeli who wanted to play his little games against the Russian bear and the easiest way to do that was from the southern regions.  To do that he had to stir up the hornets nest.  Then, they took control of Egypt for all intents and purposes to safeguard the Suez canal, and then after WWI they divided up the Ottoman Empire and drew borders on maps without paying the slightest bit of attention to which tribes were being mingled with which tribes, nor which sect of Islam was going where.  

Almost the entirety of the situation that is going on now can be laid at the feet of the incompetent British bureaucrats you ignorant boob.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## NoNukes

U





westwall said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh blow it out your ass you fucking halfwit.  You lecture everyone else about how they need to do some reading so here is me telling you that YOU need to do some reading.  This, all of this stems from the meddling of the British government under Disraeli who wanted to play his little games against the Russian bear and the easiest way to do that was from the southern regions.  To do that he had to stir up the hornets nest.  Then, they took control of Egypt for all intents and purposes to safeguard the Suez canal, and then after WWI they divided up the Ottoman Empire and drew borders on maps without paying the slightest bit of attention to which tribes were being mingled with which tribes, nor which sect of Islam was going where.
> 
> Almost the entirety of the situation that is going on now can be laid at the feet of the incompetent British bureaucrats you ignorant boob.
Click to expand...

Bush attacking Iraq caused this. He created so many terrorists. We were warned at the time, and now is had come to happen. You are the ignorant boob. The west attacked Muslims, they are attacking back with a vengeance.


----------



## Weatherman2020

NoNukes said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your head under your pillow and they won't bother you?
> Ignorant moron.
> View attachment 81622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How fucking stupid are you? I do not have my head under a pillow , Zi live my life without worrying about these people. And your reply had nothing to do with what I posted. Come back when you have something halfways intelligent to say.
Click to expand...

You either fight evil or you are evil.
You've chosen which side you stand on.


----------



## NoNukes

Weatherman2020 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your head under your pillow and they won't bother you?
> Ignorant moron.
> View attachment 81622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How fucking stupid are you? I do not have my head under a pillow , Zi live my life without worrying about these people. And your reply had nothing to do with what I posted. Come back when you have something halfways intelligent to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You either fight evil or you are evil.
> You've chosen which side you stand on.
Click to expand...

Bush attacking Iraq was not evil?


----------



## boedicca

Brynmr said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  They are the vanguard of an invading army fighting in guerrilla mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrongo! They are not affiliated with any established or recognized government. They are simply terrorist thugs.
Click to expand...


Then you don't understand the nature of the enemy, nor what Islam is.  They don't call it The Islamic State for grins and giggles, bub.


----------



## Mindful

NoNukes said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh blow it out your ass you fucking halfwit.  You lecture everyone else about how they need to do some reading so here is me telling you that YOU need to do some reading.  This, all of this stems from the meddling of the British government under Disraeli who wanted to play his little games against the Russian bear and the easiest way to do that was from the southern regions.  To do that he had to stir up the hornets nest.  Then, they took control of Egypt for all intents and purposes to safeguard the Suez canal, and then after WWI they divided up the Ottoman Empire and drew borders on maps without paying the slightest bit of attention to which tribes were being mingled with which tribes, nor which sect of Islam was going where.
> 
> Almost the entirety of the situation that is going on now can be laid at the feet of the incompetent British bureaucrats you ignorant boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush attacking Iraq caused this. He created so many terrorists. We were warned at the time, and now is had come to happen. You are the ignorant boob. The west attacked Muslims, they are at tracking back with a vengeance.
Click to expand...


The civil war in Syria is nothing to do with Bush. It started as a revolt against the government, Arab Spring and all that. And look how it turned out.  I watched a live interview with Assad last night.

Whatever Bush did or didn't do, one could argue that there was a moral obligation for the allies to remin in Iraq, to stabilise the region. Which to a large extent was happening, till Obama withdrew the troops, and the whole thing flared up again.


----------



## Uncensored2008

GaryDog said:


> LMAO, you're a bitch.



Am I traitor? Yet it's your side that must hide in the shadows and shoot cops from parking garages or run down women and children with semis.

Funny how your allies can't put on a uniform and fight in the light.

Not really funny, just cowardly.



> I hadn't realized I pledged allegiance to France.



Have you pledged allegiance to ISIS?

Of course not, yours' is a temporary alliance for your fight against the United States Constitution. Should you prevail, you'll turn on your Muslims allies in a heartbeat.


----------



## westwall

NoNukes said:


> U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh blow it out your ass you fucking halfwit.  You lecture everyone else about how they need to do some reading so here is me telling you that YOU need to do some reading.  This, all of this stems from the meddling of the British government under Disraeli who wanted to play his little games against the Russian bear and the easiest way to do that was from the southern regions.  To do that he had to stir up the hornets nest.  Then, they took control of Egypt for all intents and purposes to safeguard the Suez canal, and then after WWI they divided up the Ottoman Empire and drew borders on maps without paying the slightest bit of attention to which tribes were being mingled with which tribes, nor which sect of Islam was going where.
> 
> Almost the entirety of the situation that is going on now can be laid at the feet of the incompetent British bureaucrats you ignorant boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush attacking Iraq caused this. He created so many terrorists. We were warned at the time, and now is had come to happen. You are the ignorant boob. The west attacked Muslims, they are attacking back with a vengeance.
Click to expand...





Bullshit.  Tell us a time that there have not been Islamic terrorists.  Go ahead stupid.  Tell us when they haven't been attacking the western world.  Face it clown boy it is the policies of your government that set these animals on us.  If they hadn't been so fucking braindead when they were carving up the spoils of war they wouldn't have mingeld Sunni with Shiite like they did almost everywhere.  That by itself is the cause of the majority of the troubles we see today.  The only reason why they weren't more violent is there were leaders in the western world who KILLED them. 

Now, we have a bunch of limp wristed halfwits, elected by fellow limp wristed halfwits, such as yourself, with no historical knowledge to understand why this is happening.  Why it will continue to happen and why playing nice won't stop it.  Here's another history lesson for you mr. halfwit.  Look up the Caliphate of Baghdad and what it meant to Islam before it was destroyed by Hulagu in 1258.


----------



## GaryDog

Uncensored2008 said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO, you're a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I traitor? Yet it's your side that must hide in the shadows and shoot cops from parking garages or run down women and children with semis.
> 
> Funny how your allies can't put on a uniform and fight in the light.
> 
> Not really funny, just cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't realized I pledged allegiance to France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you pledged allegiance to ISIS?
> 
> Of course not, yours' is a temporary alliance for your fight against the United States Constitution. Should you prevail, you'll turn on your Muslims allies in a heartbeat.
Click to expand...


So because I recognize the plain statistic that fewer people in France die violent deaths than in the U.S., I'm a traitor?

What kind of meth do you cook?


----------



## NoNukes

Mindful said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh blow it out your ass you fucking halfwit.  You lecture everyone else about how they need to do some reading so here is me telling you that YOU need to do some reading.  This, all of this stems from the meddling of the British government under Disraeli who wanted to play his little games against the Russian bear and the easiest way to do that was from the southern regions.  To do that he had to stir up the hornets nest.  Then, they took control of Egypt for all intents and purposes to safeguard the Suez canal, and then after WWI they divided up the Ottoman Empire and drew borders on maps without paying the slightest bit of attention to which tribes were being mingled with which tribes, nor which sect of Islam was going where.
> 
> Almost the entirety of the situation that is going on now can be laid at the feet of the incompetent British bureaucrats you ignorant boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush attacking Iraq caused this. He created so many terrorists. We were warned at the time, and now is had come to happen. You are the ignorant boob. The west attacked Muslims, they are at tracking back with a vengeance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The civil war in Syria is nothing to do with Bush. It started as a revolt against the government, Arab Spring and all that. And look how it turned out.  I watched a live interview with Assad last night.
> 
> Whatever Bush did or didn't do, one could argue that there was a moral obligation for the allies to remin in Iraq, to stabilise the region. Which to a large extent was happening, till Obama withdrew the troops, and the whole thing flared up again.
Click to expand...

Obama was not going to let more American soldiers die because of Bush's mistake. What is going on in Nice has little to do with what happened in Syria. This was a crazy Myslim guy doing suicude by police.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

NoNukes said:


> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.



 How old are you, child?

  You really think France being attacked is because of Bush?

  That Bush derangement syndrome of yours is off the charts.


----------



## Claudette

NoNukes said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your head under your pillow and they won't bother you?
> Ignorant moron.
> View attachment 81622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How fucking stupid are you? I do not have my head under a pillow , Zi live my life without worrying about these people. And your reply had nothing to do with what I posted. Come back when you have something halfways intelligent to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You either fight evil or you are evil.
> You've chosen which side you stand on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush attacking Iraq was not evil?
Click to expand...


Last I heard that war was approved by Congress. Both Dems and Reps voted for that war.

Perhaps you should send them and e-mail full of your outrage. I'm sure they will give it all the consideration its due.


----------



## LastProphet

*Bastille Day truck attack for dummies: Tour de France, Tom Brady and Deflategate *
The Tour de France was the first major global sports events to be in fact terminated by the illuminati: all major champions were systematically falsely accused of doping and stripped.
But the key subliminal name in the cast of the "Bastille Day truck attack " is not Lance Armstrong.
It's Tom Brady and he's yet to be stipped, same as Obama and Bolt. 

*Jul 2016 - Two stages in the Tour de France  before and after the Euro 2016 final, to:*
- celebrate the destruction of the Tour de France
- pass two messages about the end of the show, each time literally fulfilling "order out of chaos" by including each time the CHAOS word in the headlines.

1. Jul 8, 2016 - "_Chaos at Tour de France as flamme rouge *deflates*_".
Goal: remind human cattle about the end of show and in particular the most extreme inversion of illuminnati scripts ever.
The end of show series "hero to zero" and "stripped of" are part of both setting the stage and celebrating that inversion.

2. July 14, 2016 - "On Bastille Day, storming fans spark chaos at Tour de France"
Goal: announce another satanic celebration for Bastille day, this time hours later, at Nice.
In other words: another fake blood episode setting the stage for the manhunt for muslims, arabs, non-whites and dissidents, which includes extending the "state of emergency" (it won't be lifted  until the genocide is completed) .

_*Notes*_
Chaos at Tour de France in two stages
Jul 8, 2016 - Chaos at Tour de France as flamme rouge deflates
July 14, 2016 - Froome keeps the yellow jersey after dramatic tour stage

*BASICS*
"From hero to zero", "stripped of" and "first woman leading" 
Transcript
All series at the end of the show mocking this:
Obama's staged arrest, stripped of titles and sentenced to death by SCOTUS, with Hillary Clinton proclaimed the real 44th president, successor of GW Bush.
Not only first woman president but also ensuring BushClinton as president since 1992.
All this before Hitlery would finally win a "legit election" from begin to end, with a result even more impossible than the 43-8 of Superbowl 48: her real polls are 2%. 
Unlike some of the participants in the first and second series, probably none of the women in the third series was forced to appear in the cast.
As always each episode also advances specific agendas, from setting the stage for manhunt for non-whites to marketing the hoax "champions of natural sports dope".
Examples - From Politics to Sports, not to mention the named shows: business and reality.
From hero to zero
Sports: Peyton Manning Superbowl 2014, Tom Brady following the Superbowl 2015, Cam Newton Superbowl 2016.
Lance Armstrong, greatest cyclist ever. Coming: Usain Bolt, fastest man ever and forever; Lionel Messi, greatest football player ever.
Stripped of
Sports: Lance Armstrong, Tour de France seven times.
Coming: Usain Bolt, world records, titles.
Not only Tom Brady and the Patriots but also Peyton Manning and the Broncos from their Superbowl titles and beyond: the NFL books stripped from the Superbowl 2016.
Peyton Manning 2014 as loser part of "hero to zero" while 2016, as winner, part of the coming "stripped of". 
On the other hand Tom Brady, both times related to 2015: first "hero to zero" alias "deflategate scandal" before the coming "stripped of".
Superbowl 2016, stripped from the books. The Seattle Seahawks will be declared the very last champions, winners not only in 2014 but also in 2015. In other words: the Superbowl 2016 will be declared a sCam, null and void,.
Simulated reality terminated NOW: From hero to zero, stripped of, first woman leading: END OF SHOW series

From Nice, France to Vice, USA
Manhunt from muslims to blacks: Undeniable evidence: 
Miss Alabama and Trumpence on stage on a day Of Last Trumpets in the illuminati anti-bible: all predicted 2009
End Times Prophet: Manhunt for blacks: Miss Alabama and Trumpence on stage on a day Of Last Trumpets in tge abti.bible: all predicted 2009


----------



## GaryDog

Claudette said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your head under your pillow and they won't bother you?
> Ignorant moron.
> View attachment 81622
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How fucking stupid are you? I do not have my head under a pillow , Zi live my life without worrying about these people. And your reply had nothing to do with what I posted. Come back when you have something halfways intelligent to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You either fight evil or you are evil.
> You've chosen which side you stand on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush attacking Iraq was not evil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Last I heard that war was approved by Congress. Both Dems and Reps voted for that war.*
> 
> Perhaps you should send them and e-mail full of your outrage. I'm sure they will give it all the consideration its due.
Click to expand...


No, they voted for authorization of force provided all the weapons inspections were carried out.  Not the same thing.  Get your facts straight.


----------



## Uncensored2008

GaryDog said:


> [
> So because I recognize the plain statistic that fewer people in France die violent deaths than in the U.S., I'm a traitor?
> 
> What kind of meth do you cook?



"Recognize" and "fabricate" are not synonyms. 

You are a traitor because you give aid and comfort to enemies of the USA during the current war.


----------



## Claudette

GaryDog said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your head under your pillow and they won't bother you?
> Ignorant moron.
> View attachment 81622
> 
> 
> 
> How fucking stupid are you? I do not have my head under a pillow , Zi live my life without worrying about these people. And your reply had nothing to do with what I posted. Come back when you have something halfways intelligent to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You either fight evil or you are evil.
> You've chosen which side you stand on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush attacking Iraq was not evil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Last I heard that war was approved by Congress. Both Dems and Reps voted for that war.*
> 
> Perhaps you should send them and e-mail full of your outrage. I'm sure they will give it all the consideration its due.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they voted for authorization of force provided all the weapons inspections were carried out.  Not the same thing.  Get your facts straight.
Click to expand...


You should get you facts straight.

Oct. 2002 *Congressional* Votes Authorizing the President to Use Military Force Against *Iraq* - US - *Iraq War* - ProCon.org. On Oct. 10 and 11, 2002, the US House of Representatives and the US Senate, respectively, *voted* on HJRes 114, the "Authorization for Use of Military Force Against *Iraq* Resolution of 2002" (58 KB) .May 21, 2009

Oct. 2002 Congressional Votes Authorizing the President to Use Military Force Against Iraq - US - Iraq War - ProCon.org


----------



## GaryDog

Claudette said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> How fucking stupid are you? I do not have my head under a pillow , Zi live my life without worrying about these people. And your reply had nothing to do with what I posted. Come back when you have something halfways intelligent to say.
> 
> 
> 
> You either fight evil or you are evil.
> You've chosen which side you stand on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush attacking Iraq was not evil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Last I heard that war was approved by Congress. Both Dems and Reps voted for that war.*
> 
> Perhaps you should send them and e-mail full of your outrage. I'm sure they will give it all the consideration its due.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they voted for authorization of force provided all the weapons inspections were carried out.  Not the same thing.  Get your facts straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should get you facts straight.
> 
> Oct. 2002 *Congressional* Votes Authorizing the President to Use Military Force Against *Iraq* - US - *Iraq War* - ProCon.org. On Oct. 10 and 11, 2002, the US House of Representatives and the US Senate, respectively, *voted* on HJRes 114, the "Authorization for Use of Military Force Against *Iraq* Resolution of 2002" (58 KB) .May 21, 2009
> 
> Oct. 2002 Congressional Votes Authorizing the President to Use Military Force Against Iraq - US - Iraq War - ProCon.org
Click to expand...


LMAO, thanks for confirming what the fuck I just said!


----------



## Weatherman2020

NoNukes said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh blow it out your ass you fucking halfwit.  You lecture everyone else about how they need to do some reading so here is me telling you that YOU need to do some reading.  This, all of this stems from the meddling of the British government under Disraeli who wanted to play his little games against the Russian bear and the easiest way to do that was from the southern regions.  To do that he had to stir up the hornets nest.  Then, they took control of Egypt for all intents and purposes to safeguard the Suez canal, and then after WWI they divided up the Ottoman Empire and drew borders on maps without paying the slightest bit of attention to which tribes were being mingled with which tribes, nor which sect of Islam was going where.
> 
> Almost the entirety of the situation that is going on now can be laid at the feet of the incompetent British bureaucrats you ignorant boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush attacking Iraq caused this. He created so many terrorists. We were warned at the time, and now is had come to happen. You are the ignorant boob. The west attacked Muslims, they are at tracking back with a vengeance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The civil war in Syria is nothing to do with Bush. It started as a revolt against the government, Arab Spring and all that. And look how it turned out.  I watched a live interview with Assad last night.
> 
> Whatever Bush did or didn't do, one could argue that there was a moral obligation for the allies to remin in Iraq, to stabilise the region. Which to a large extent was happening, till Obama withdrew the troops, and the whole thing flared up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was not going to let more American soldiers die because of Bush's mistake. What is going on in Nice has little to do with what happened in Syria. This was a crazy Myslim guy doing suicude by police.
Click to expand...

Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Weatherman2020 said:


> [
> Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.



Yes, but he IS disarming Americans so that the people murdering Americans have an easier time of it.

Hillary will bring more of the same.


----------



## Weatherman2020

NoNukes said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh blow it out your ass you fucking halfwit.  You lecture everyone else about how they need to do some reading so here is me telling you that YOU need to do some reading.  This, all of this stems from the meddling of the British government under Disraeli who wanted to play his little games against the Russian bear and the easiest way to do that was from the southern regions.  To do that he had to stir up the hornets nest.  Then, they took control of Egypt for all intents and purposes to safeguard the Suez canal, and then after WWI they divided up the Ottoman Empire and drew borders on maps without paying the slightest bit of attention to which tribes were being mingled with which tribes, nor which sect of Islam was going where.
> 
> Almost the entirety of the situation that is going on now can be laid at the feet of the incompetent British bureaucrats you ignorant boob.
> 
> 
> 
> Bush attacking Iraq caused this. He created so many terrorists. We were warned at the time, and now is had come to happen. You are the ignorant boob. The west attacked Muslims, they are at tracking back with a vengeance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The civil war in Syria is nothing to do with Bush. It started as a revolt against the government, Arab Spring and all that. And look how it turned out.  I watched a live interview with Assad last night.
> 
> Whatever Bush did or didn't do, one could argue that there was a moral obligation for the allies to remin in Iraq, to stabilise the region. Which to a large extent was happening, till Obama withdrew the troops, and the whole thing flared up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was not going to let more American soldiers die because of Bush's mistake. What is going on in Nice has little to do with what happened in Syria. This was a crazy Myslim guy doing suicude by police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid
Click to expand...

Yes, you are. 
Hillary insisting al Queda was in Iraq was a great moment. 
As well as Bill saying Iraq had WMDs when Bush took office.


----------



## GaryDog

Weatherman2020 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush attacking Iraq caused this. He created so many terrorists. We were warned at the time, and now is had come to happen. You are the ignorant boob. The west attacked Muslims, they are at tracking back with a vengeance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The civil war in Syria is nothing to do with Bush. It started as a revolt against the government, Arab Spring and all that. And look how it turned out.  I watched a live interview with Assad last night.
> 
> Whatever Bush did or didn't do, one could argue that there was a moral obligation for the allies to remin in Iraq, to stabilise the region. Which to a large extent was happening, till Obama withdrew the troops, and the whole thing flared up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was not going to let more American soldiers die because of Bush's mistake. What is going on in Nice has little to do with what happened in Syria. This was a crazy Myslim guy doing suicude by police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are.
> Hillary insisting al Queda was in Iraq was a great moment.
> As well as Bill saying Iraq had WMDs when Bush took office.
Click to expand...


Colin Powell made an inconsequential terrorist a hero before the UN, sparking what would later become ISIS.  But sure, blame Hillary or Obama.


----------



## Weatherman2020

GaryDog said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The civil war in Syria is nothing to do with Bush. It started as a revolt against the government, Arab Spring and all that. And look how it turned out.  I watched a live interview with Assad last night.
> 
> Whatever Bush did or didn't do, one could argue that there was a moral obligation for the allies to remin in Iraq, to stabilise the region. Which to a large extent was happening, till Obama withdrew the troops, and the whole thing flared up again.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was not going to let more American soldiers die because of Bush's mistake. What is going on in Nice has little to do with what happened in Syria. This was a crazy Myslim guy doing suicude by police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are.
> Hillary insisting al Queda was in Iraq was a great moment.
> As well as Bill saying Iraq had WMDs when Bush took office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colin Powell made an inconsequential terrorist a hero before the UN, sparking what would later become ISIS.  But sure, blame Hillary or Obama.
Click to expand...

JV team never existed until the Obama/Hillary team.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

NoNukes said:


> Stupid. Blame Obama for what Bush did.




Bush wrote the Q'ran and invented the notion of Jihad?!  

Well, then, damn that man to the depths of hell, then!!


----------



## Coyote

Rocko said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outrights ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?
Click to expand...


Condemnation comes from the heart, not a posting on a messageboard and certainly not a thread full of baiting.

You want condemnation?  You can have it.  I condemn terrorists - anyone who chooses to* deliberately kill* *innocent people* out some misbegotten ideology or perversion of religion or pissed off attitude.  I think most  liberals would say the same thing but things are so partisan no one listens.  You'd think a tragedy would unite people.


----------



## NoNukes

Weatherman2020 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush attacking Iraq caused this. He created so many terrorists. We were warned at the time, and now is had come to happen. You are the ignorant boob. The west attacked Muslims, they are at tracking back with a vengeance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The civil war in Syria is nothing to do with Bush. It started as a revolt against the government, Arab Spring and all that. And look how it turned out.  I watched a live interview with Assad last night.
> 
> Whatever Bush did or didn't do, one could argue that there was a moral obligation for the allies to remin in Iraq, to stabilise the region. Which to a large extent was happening, till Obama withdrew the troops, and the whole thing flared up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was not going to let more American soldiers die because of Bush's mistake. What is going on in Nice has little to do with what happened in Syria. This was a crazy Myslim guy doing suicude by police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are.
> Hillary insisting al Queda was in Iraq was a great moment.
> As well as Bill saying Iraq had WMDs when Bush took office.
Click to expand...

Bush was warned and ignored it. Instead, he poked the hornets nest.


----------



## westwall

NoNukes said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The civil war in Syria is nothing to do with Bush. It started as a revolt against the government, Arab Spring and all that. And look how it turned out.  I watched a live interview with Assad last night.
> 
> Whatever Bush did or didn't do, one could argue that there was a moral obligation for the allies to remin in Iraq, to stabilise the region. Which to a large extent was happening, till Obama withdrew the troops, and the whole thing flared up again.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was not going to let more American soldiers die because of Bush's mistake. What is going on in Nice has little to do with what happened in Syria. This was a crazy Myslim guy doing suicude by police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are.
> Hillary insisting al Queda was in Iraq was a great moment.
> As well as Bill saying Iraq had WMDs when Bush took office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush was warned and ignored it. Instead, he poked the hornets nest.
Click to expand...





A hornets nest that would not exist save for BRITISH meddling.  The attack on Nice was done because it is an easy target.  Pretty much all of France is an easy target, but Nice was the best at that moment due to the celebrations.  That's what these scumbags are looking for, easy targets where they can get the most bang for their buck.


----------



## Coyote

westwall said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh blow it out your ass you fucking halfwit.  You lecture everyone else about how they need to do some reading so here is me telling you that YOU need to do some reading.  This, all of this stems from the meddling of the British government under Disraeli who wanted to play his little games against the Russian bear and the easiest way to do that was from the southern regions.  To do that he had to stir up the hornets nest.  Then, they took control of Egypt for all intents and purposes to safeguard the Suez canal, and then after WWI they divided up the Ottoman Empire and drew borders on maps w*ithout paying the slightest bit of attention to which tribes were being mingled with which tribes, nor which sect of Islam was going where.  *
> 
> Almost the entirety of the situation that is going on now can be laid at the feet of the incompetent British bureaucrats you ignorant boob.
Click to expand...


Bush didn't help with his ignorant invasion of Iraq, but these conflicts have DEEP ROOTS that get repeatedly ignored.  They did it with the ME, Africa, Asia....with an ignorant disregard to the anything beyond their own sphere.  Look at the partition of India....


----------



## Brynmr




----------



## westwall

Coyote said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh blow it out your ass you fucking halfwit.  You lecture everyone else about how they need to do some reading so here is me telling you that YOU need to do some reading.  This, all of this stems from the meddling of the British government under Disraeli who wanted to play his little games against the Russian bear and the easiest way to do that was from the southern regions.  To do that he had to stir up the hornets nest.  Then, they took control of Egypt for all intents and purposes to safeguard the Suez canal, and then after WWI they divided up the Ottoman Empire and drew borders on maps w*ithout paying the slightest bit of attention to which tribes were being mingled with which tribes, nor which sect of Islam was going where.  *
> 
> Almost the entirety of the situation that is going on now can be laid at the feet of the incompetent British bureaucrats you ignorant boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush didn't help with his ignorant invasion of Iraq, but these conflicts have DEEP ROOTS that get repeatedly ignored.  They did it with the ME, Africa, Asia....with an ignorant disregard to the anything beyond their own sphere.  Look at the partition of India....
Click to expand...






That is absolutely true but if it wasn't Bush they would have begun their attacks because of some other reason.  The pressure on the leadership was rising so they had to get that pressure relieved, and the easiest way to do that is to attack the western powers.


----------



## WillowTree

Coyote said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outrights ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Condemnation comes from the heart, not a posting on a messageboard and certainly not a thread full of baiting.
> 
> You want condemnation?  You can have it.  I condemn terrorists - anyone who chooses to* deliberately kill* *innocent people* out some misbegotten ideology or perversion of religion or pissed off attitude.  I think most  liberals would say the same thing but things are so partisan no one listens.  You'd think a tragedy would unite people.
Click to expand...

Only for a short time, then the libtards are back at it calling everyone racists.


----------



## WillowTree

Brynmr said:


> View attachment 81633


Save the goat. His life has been hell too.


----------



## Weatherman2020

NoNukes said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The civil war in Syria is nothing to do with Bush. It started as a revolt against the government, Arab Spring and all that. And look how it turned out.  I watched a live interview with Assad last night.
> 
> Whatever Bush did or didn't do, one could argue that there was a moral obligation for the allies to remin in Iraq, to stabilise the region. Which to a large extent was happening, till Obama withdrew the troops, and the whole thing flared up again.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was not going to let more American soldiers die because of Bush's mistake. What is going on in Nice has little to do with what happened in Syria. This was a crazy Myslim guy doing suicude by police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are.
> Hillary insisting al Queda was in Iraq was a great moment.
> As well as Bill saying Iraq had WMDs when Bush took office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush was warned and ignored it. Instead, he poked the hornets nest.
Click to expand...

Moron thinks the 93 WTC bombing was because W invaded Iraq.


----------



## dannyboys

LastProphet said:


> *Bastille Day truck attack for dummies: Tour de France, Tom Brady and Deflategate *
> The Tour de France was the first major global sports events to be in fact terminated by the illuminati: all major champions were systematically falsely accused of doping and stripped.
> But the key subliminal name in the cast of the "Bastille Day truck attack " is not Lance Armstrong.
> It's Tom Brady and he's yet to be stipped, same as Obama and Bolt.
> 
> *Jul 2016 - Two stages in the Tour de France  before and after the Euro 2016 final, to:*
> - celebrate the destruction of the Tour de France
> - pass two messages about the end of the show, each time literally fulfilling "order out of chaos" by including each time the CHAOS word in the headlines.
> 
> 1. Jul 8, 2016 - "_Chaos at Tour de France as flamme rouge *deflates*_".
> Goal: remind human cattle about the end of show and in particular the most extreme inversion of illuminnati scripts ever.
> The end of show series "hero to zero" and "stripped of" are part of both setting the stage and celebrating that inversion.
> 
> 2. July 14, 2016 - "On Bastille Day, storming fans spark chaos at Tour de France"
> Goal: announce another satanic celebration for Bastille day, this time hours later, at Nice.
> In other words: another fake blood episode setting the stage for the manhunt for muslims, arabs, non-whites and dissidents, which includes extending the "state of emergency" (it won't be lifted  until the genocide is completed) .
> 
> _*Notes*_
> Chaos at Tour de France in two stages
> Jul 8, 2016 - Chaos at Tour de France as flamme rouge deflates
> July 14, 2016 - Froome keeps the yellow jersey after dramatic tour stage
> 
> *BASICS*
> "From hero to zero", "stripped of" and "first woman leading"
> Transcript
> All series at the end of the show mocking this:
> Obama's staged arrest, stripped of titles and sentenced to death by SCOTUS, with Hillary Clinton proclaimed the real 44th president, successor of GW Bush.
> Not only first woman president but also ensuring BushClinton as president since 1992.
> All this before Hitlery would finally win a "legit election" from begin to end, with a result even more impossible than the 43-8 of Superbowl 48: her real polls are 2%.
> Unlike some of the participants in the first and second series, probably none of the women in the third series was forced to appear in the cast.
> As always each episode also advances specific agendas, from setting the stage for manhunt for non-whites to marketing the hoax "champions of natural sports dope".
> Examples - From Politics to Sports, not to mention the named shows: business and reality.
> From hero to zero
> Sports: Peyton Manning Superbowl 2014, Tom Brady following the Superbowl 2015, Cam Newton Superbowl 2016.
> Lance Armstrong, greatest cyclist ever. Coming: Usain Bolt, fastest man ever and forever; Lionel Messi, greatest football player ever.
> Stripped of
> Sports: Lance Armstrong, Tour de France seven times.
> Coming: Usain Bolt, world records, titles.
> Not only Tom Brady and the Patriots but also Peyton Manning and the Broncos from their Superbowl titles and beyond: the NFL books stripped from the Superbowl 2016.
> Peyton Manning 2014 as loser part of "hero to zero" while 2016, as winner, part of the coming "stripped of".
> On the other hand Tom Brady, both times related to 2015: first "hero to zero" alias "deflategate scandal" before the coming "stripped of".
> Superbowl 2016, stripped from the books. The Seattle Seahawks will be declared the very last champions, winners not only in 2014 but also in 2015. In other words: the Superbowl 2016 will be declared a sCam, null and void,.
> Simulated reality terminated NOW: From hero to zero, stripped of, first woman leading: END OF SHOW series
> 
> From Nice, France to Vice, USA
> Manhunt from muslims to blacks: Undeniable evidence:
> Miss Alabama and Trumpence on stage on a day Of Last Trumpets in the illuminati anti-bible: all predicted 2009
> End Times Prophet: Manhunt for blacks: Miss Alabama and Trumpence on stage on a day Of Last Trumpets in tge abti.bible: all predicted 2009


I'm sorry. I thought I had already put you on PI. Apparently not.
This time for sure. You're mentally ill.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Uncensored2008 said:


> Condemnation comes from the heart, not a posting on a messageboard and certainly not a thread full of baiting.
> 
> You want condemnation?  You can have it.  I condemn terrorists - anyone who chooses to* deliberately kill* *innocent people* out some misbegotten ideology or perversion of religion or pissed off attitude.  I think most  liberals would say the same thing but things are so partisan no one listens.  You'd think a tragedy would unite people.



Still, you share their goals and support their aims, if not their methods.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Weatherman2020 said:


> [
> Moron thinks the 93 WTC bombing was because W invaded Iraq.



Not only that, the extinction of the dinosaurs as well.


----------



## depotoo

I grew up Presbyterian  and have never known of this Jewish hatred you portray by them. 





Sundance508 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they do. They are just too dumb to learn.
> 
> How many surviving gays in Orlando are going to vote for HIllary, to bring more Muslims to America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> My reference to them never suffering consequences was aimed at progressive politicians.
> 
> I would say any homosexual voting for Clinton, has to have their head examined.  But, then look at the Jewish vote.  They continue to vote D...so it is hard to understand, other than it is just insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews due to their history do not trust Christians...even Evangelicals who are the strongest supporters of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and it is most nonsensical.
> 
> It is a good example of how propaganda dupes people.  Jews have been told that Nazis were Christians, when clearly they were not.  The Nazis were leftists and yet, Jews side with the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well lots of Nazis were catholic...even hitler.... Jews did mistakenly believe Catholics were Christian...one can hardly blame them...living in europe for hundreds of years at the mercy of these so called Christians aka Roman Catholics.
> 
> Even today in America a lot of so called Christians aka Presbyterians and other left wing protestants are very full of Jew Hatred.
> 
> Jews associate liberals with socialists and communists...and they much prefer a Russian Communist over a Christian Fascist.  They view Russia for the most part very favorably crediting them with coming in and destroying nazism and wrecking vengance on those who murdered jews in a mechanical method of mass murder.  The enemy of my enemy is my friend.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rocko

Coyote said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outrights ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Condemnation comes from the heart, not a posting on a messageboard and certainly not a thread full of baiting.
> 
> You want condemnation?  You can have it.  I condemn terrorists - anyone who chooses to* deliberately kill* *innocent people* out some misbegotten ideology or perversion of religion or pissed off attitude.  I think most  liberals would say the same thing but things are so partisan no one listens.  You'd think a tragedy would unite people.
Click to expand...


It was only a matter of time before you came here to defend terrorists...


----------



## Coyote

Rocko said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outrights ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Condemnation comes from the heart, not a posting on a messageboard and certainly not a thread full of baiting.
> 
> You want condemnation?  You can have it.  I condemn terrorists - anyone who chooses to* deliberately kill* *innocent people* out some misbegotten ideology or perversion of religion or pissed off attitude.  I think most  liberals would say the same thing but things are so partisan no one listens.  You'd think a tragedy would unite people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was only a matter of time before you came here to defend terrorists...
Click to expand...


Where have I defended terrorists?  Link?

Oh wait...I haven't


----------



## Coyote

Uncensored2008 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Condemnation comes from the heart, not a posting on a messageboard and certainly not a thread full of baiting.
> 
> You want condemnation?  You can have it.  I condemn terrorists - anyone who chooses to* deliberately kill* *innocent people* out some misbegotten ideology or perversion of religion or pissed off attitude.  I think most  liberals would say the same thing but things are so partisan no one listens.  You'd think a tragedy would unite people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, you share their goals and support their aims, if not their methods.
Click to expand...



Link?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outrights ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Condemnation comes from the heart, not a posting on a messageboard and certainly not a thread full of baiting.
> 
> You want condemnation?  You can have it.  I condemn terrorists - anyone who chooses to* deliberately kill* *innocent people* out some misbegotten ideology or perversion of religion or pissed off attitude.  I think most  liberals would say the same thing but things are so partisan no one listens.  You'd think a tragedy would unite people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was only a matter of time before you came here to defend terrorists...
Click to expand...


 I can see questioning his sincerity; but how was he defending terrorists?


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outrights ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Condemnation comes from the heart, not a posting on a messageboard and certainly not a thread full of baiting.
> 
> You want condemnation?  You can have it.  I condemn terrorists - anyone who chooses to* deliberately kill* *innocent people* out some misbegotten ideology or perversion of religion or pissed off attitude.  I think most  liberals would say the same thing but things are so partisan no one listens.  You'd think a tragedy would unite people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was only a matter of time before you came here to defend terrorists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see questioning his sincerity; but how was he defending terrorists?
Click to expand...


Not in that particular post, but it is his MO.


----------



## Coyote

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conservatives on this board cannot use reason, their entire worldview is based on hysterical emotion. A bubble that fact cannot penetrate.
> 
> The moment after terrorists blew up a marine barracks in Beirut in 1982 Ronald Reagan tucked tail and ran, and pulled the marines out. The current president authorizes countless airstrikes by the airforce and drone strikes against thousands of targets and is very successful in these efforts, but these cons view these facts opposite of what the reality is, they revere Reagan and think Obama isn't doing anything.
> 
> It is a bubble of ignorance that cannot be penetrated. It's one thing to point out your political enemy's faults, but to outrights ignore reality betrays a deep-seated hatred psychosis.
> 
> You derps are not worth the time as your reasoning ability has atrophied beyond repair. Enjoy your vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Condemnation comes from the heart, not a posting on a messageboard and certainly not a thread full of baiting.
> 
> You want condemnation?  You can have it.  I condemn terrorists - anyone who chooses to* deliberately kill* *innocent people* out some misbegotten ideology or perversion of religion or pissed off attitude.  I think most  liberals would say the same thing but things are so partisan no one listens.  You'd think a tragedy would unite people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was only a matter of time before you came here to defend terrorists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see questioning his sincerity; but how was he defending terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in that particular post, but it is his MO.
Click to expand...



Then you should be able to link to somewhere I defended terrorists or terrorism.  Strangely enough, when ever I ask.....silence.  Surely you can find something?


----------



## Rocko

Coyote said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this - how come there hasn't been a single liberal on this board that has condemned this atc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condemnation comes from the heart, not a posting on a messageboard and certainly not a thread full of baiting.
> 
> You want condemnation?  You can have it.  I condemn terrorists - anyone who chooses to* deliberately kill* *innocent people* out some misbegotten ideology or perversion of religion or pissed off attitude.  I think most  liberals would say the same thing but things are so partisan no one listens.  You'd think a tragedy would unite people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was only a matter of time before you came here to defend terrorists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see questioning his sincerity; but how was he defending terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in that particular post, but it is his MO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should be able to link to somewhere I defended terrorists or terrorism.  Strangely enough, when ever I ask.....silence.  Surely you can find something?
Click to expand...


Surely you jest. Every thread about radical islam you are there to defend it. You know it, i know it, and everyone who knows you knows it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Condemnation comes from the heart, not a posting on a messageboard and certainly not a thread full of baiting.
> 
> You want condemnation?  You can have it.  I condemn terrorists - anyone who chooses to* deliberately kill* *innocent people* out some misbegotten ideology or perversion of religion or pissed off attitude.  I think most  liberals would say the same thing but things are so partisan no one listens.  You'd think a tragedy would unite people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was only a matter of time before you came here to defend terrorists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see questioning his sincerity; but how was he defending terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in that particular post, but it is his MO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should be able to link to somewhere I defended terrorists or terrorism.  Strangely enough, when ever I ask.....silence.  Surely you can find something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you jest. Every thread about radical islam you are there to defend it. You know it, i know it, and everyone who knows you knows it.
Click to expand...


I'm inclined to believe that from what I recall.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Rocko said:


> Surely you jest. Every thread about radical islam you are there to defend it. You know it, i know it, and everyone who knows you knows it.



Watching all her taqiyya, I almost wonder if this site is owned by the Muslim Brotherhood, sometimes.


----------



## Coyote

Rocko said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Condemnation comes from the heart, not a posting on a messageboard and certainly not a thread full of baiting.
> 
> You want condemnation?  You can have it.  I condemn terrorists - anyone who chooses to* deliberately kill* *innocent people* out some misbegotten ideology or perversion of religion or pissed off attitude.  I think most  liberals would say the same thing but things are so partisan no one listens.  You'd think a tragedy would unite people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was only a matter of time before you came here to defend terrorists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see questioning his sincerity; but how was he defending terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in that particular post, but it is his MO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should be able to link to somewhere I defended terrorists or terrorism.  Strangely enough, when ever I ask.....silence.  Surely you can find something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you jest. Every thread about radical islam you are there to defend it. You know it, i know it, and everyone who knows you knows it.
Click to expand...


Every thread?  Not even close.  And I've never defended radical Islam.  If I had, you'd be able to provide evidence.


----------



## Brynmr

Coyote said:


> You want condemnation?  You can have it.  I condemn terrorists - anyone who chooses to* deliberately kill* *innocent people* out some misbegotten ideology or perversion of religion or pissed off attitude.



Which "misbegotten ideology" would that be? 
What "perversion of religion" are you referring to? 

*As always, Liberals assign no connection of terrorism to Islam or Moslems.*


----------



## Brynmr

Coyote said:


> And I've never defended radical Islam.  If I had, you'd be able to provide evidence.



What excactly *IS* "radical Islam"?


----------



## Coyote

Brynmr said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I've never defended radical Islam.  If I had, you'd be able to provide evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What excactly *IS* "radical Islam"?
Click to expand...


Answer my question first.


----------



## Coyote

Brynmr said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want condemnation?  You can have it.  I condemn terrorists - anyone who chooses to* deliberately kill* *innocent people* out some misbegotten ideology or perversion of religion or pissed off attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which "misbegotten ideology" would that be?
> What "perversion of religion" are you referring to?
> 
> *As always, Liberals assign no connection of terrorism to Islam or Moslems.*
Click to expand...


As usual, Conservatives only condmen terrorism or the targeting and killing of innocent people when it's perpetrated by Muslims.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest. Every thread about radical islam you are there to defend it. You know it, i know it, and everyone who knows you knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching all her taqiyya, I almost wonder if this site is owned by the Muslim Brotherhood, sometimes.
Click to expand...


You know what's coming don't you?

Stories are coming out that the perp was deeply troubled and distressed because of marital problems. Was a Muslim, but did not live a Muslim life.

So he'll be exonerated from Isis connections. Similar to the  Orlando massacre and the gay issue. It's already started on another thread.


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest. Every thread about radical islam you are there to defend it. You know it, i know it, and everyone who knows you knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching all her taqiyya, I almost wonder if this site is owned by the Muslim Brotherhood, sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what's coming don't you?
> 
> Stories are coming out that the perp was deeply troubled and distressed because of marital problems. Was a Muslim, but did not live a Muslim life.
> 
> So he'll be exonerated from Isis connections. Similar to the  Orlando massacre and the gay issue. It's already started on another thread.
Click to expand...


Every killer has different reasons for what he did - just because he's Muslim doesn't mean he was driven by ideology. (Not saying that in this instance because I haven't seen anything on motives yet).


----------



## Sundance508

NoNukes said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was just there 2 weeks ago. Could have been her killed and her kids if she had delayed her trip. Crazy.
> 
> My company is giving away a trip for two to Paris. Guess I will withdraw my raffle tickets now. Not worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it safe to visit NYC at Christmas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know ... I would never waste the money to even go to that cesspool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm referring to the possibility of a terror attack, don't you know? A nice soft   target, as we all stand outside gazing at Macy's Christmas window displays could be one scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> France has had multiple terrorist attacks involving mass murder. My friend was there to move her kids back home to the US since they were studying abroad. They didn't like it because it was not safe for Americans. She even said... That could have been us... We were just there watching fireworks. So...
> 
> Your snotty snarking really has no effect on my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to show you how you should not let a small amount of Muslims, less than 1 % should effect your life. Sorry if I was snarky.
Click to expand...


I am sure that if the victims of the WTC attack or any other muslim attack had been informed that those killing them only represented one percent  of muslims that it would have been a great comfort to them.


----------



## gtopa1

A simple question: is all Islam radical?? Are those Muslims murdered by other Muslims radical?? I condemn in the strongest terms the murder of French citizens in Nice. I also condemn the murder of Muslims in Syria, Iraq, etc etc etc by other Muslims for whatever cause they may be fighting. I also condemn the murders of Israelis by Hamas Muslims in Israel....seems to me that the root cause of the problem is a cult of death WITHIN the Muslim Mid-East extending out to Pakistan, Afghanistan and west to the Caucasus.

BTW: I consider the root cause of the problem to be a mix of Stalinist methods and Religion being used as a vehicle for POWER!!! As for Bush; merely one player in the saga.  Yes; there was some blundering but he saw a tyrant at war with his own people and his neighbours and tried to stop him. Saddam's removal was a wonderful thing; the power grab after it indeed showed that even the best of actions can have unintended consequences. Obama's withdrawal when a skilled negotiator was needed was a catastrophic event. His line in the sand in Syria a failure that also had unintended consequences. But in all this one must remember that it is the pursuit of power by Totalitarian  Muslims that is the driver of the killing; it has stuff all to do with the worship of Allah. 

Greg


----------



## Coyote

Sundance508 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it safe to visit NYC at Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know ... I would never waste the money to even go to that cesspool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm referring to the possibility of a terror attack, don't you know? A nice soft   target, as we all stand outside gazing at Macy's Christmas window displays could be one scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> France has had multiple terrorist attacks involving mass murder. My friend was there to move her kids back home to the US since they were studying abroad. They didn't like it because it was not safe for Americans. She even said... That could have been us... We were just there watching fireworks. So...
> 
> Your snotty snarking really has no effect on my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to show you how you should not let a small amount of Muslims, less than 1 % should effect your life. Sorry if I was snarky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that if the victims of the WTC attack or any other muslim attack had been informed that those killing them only represented one percent  of muslims that it would have been a great comfort to them.
Click to expand...


Do you think they would hate all Muslims because of the actions of terrorists?


----------



## gtopa1

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest. Every thread about radical islam you are there to defend it. You know it, i know it, and everyone who knows you knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching all her taqiyya, I almost wonder if this site is owned by the Muslim Brotherhood, sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what's coming don't you?
> 
> Stories are coming out that the perp was deeply troubled and distressed because of marital problems. Was a Muslim, but did not live a Muslim life.
> 
> So he'll be exonerated from Isis connections. Similar to the  Orlando massacre and the gay issue. It's already started on another thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every killer has different reasons for what he did - just because he's Muslim doesn't mean he was driven by ideology. (Not saying that in this instance because I haven't seen anything on motives yet).
Click to expand...


I disagree; he was driven by ideology all right, but not by the Worship of Allah. I really believe that the driver is Stalinist (EDIT: methods) with "religion" just the vehicle being used to suck in "useful idiots".

Greg


----------



## Flopper

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest. Every thread about radical islam you are there to defend it. You know it, i know it, and everyone who knows you knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching all her taqiyya, I almost wonder if this site is owned by the Muslim Brotherhood, sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what's coming don't you?
> 
> Stories are coming out that the perp was deeply troubled and distressed because of marital problems. Was a Muslim, but did not live a Muslim life.
> 
> So he'll be exonerated from Isis connections. Similar to the  Orlando massacre and the gay issue. It's already started on another thread.
Click to expand...

*Investigators found evidence of alcohol use and no prayer rug and so far no connection to ISIS.  In these lone wolf attacks, ISIS is more often an excuse than a reason for the attack.  I think in this attack like the Orlando and San Bernadine attack, there were other reasons other than worldwide Jihad
behind the attack.  However, it's still too early to understand the motivations for the attack.*


----------



## Sundance508

NoNukes said:


> U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh blow it out your ass you fucking halfwit.  You lecture everyone else about how they need to do some reading so here is me telling you that YOU need to do some reading.  This, all of this stems from the meddling of the British government under Disraeli who wanted to play his little games against the Russian bear and the easiest way to do that was from the southern regions.  To do that he had to stir up the hornets nest.  Then, they took control of Egypt for all intents and purposes to safeguard the Suez canal, and then after WWI they divided up the Ottoman Empire and drew borders on maps without paying the slightest bit of attention to which tribes were being mingled with which tribes, nor which sect of Islam was going where.
> 
> Almost the entirety of the situation that is going on now can be laid at the feet of the incompetent British bureaucrats you ignorant boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush attacking Iraq caused this. He created so many terrorists. We were warned at the time, and now is had come to happen. You are the ignorant boob. The west attacked Muslims, they are attacking back with a vengeance.
Click to expand...


Do you want them to win?


----------



## gtopa1

Coyote said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know ... I would never waste the money to even go to that cesspool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm referring to the possibility of a terror attack, don't you know? A nice soft   target, as we all stand outside gazing at Macy's Christmas window displays could be one scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> France has had multiple terrorist attacks involving mass murder. My friend was there to move her kids back home to the US since they were studying abroad. They didn't like it because it was not safe for Americans. She even said... That could have been us... We were just there watching fireworks. So...
> 
> Your snotty snarking really has no effect on my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to show you how you should not let a small amount of Muslims, less than 1 % should effect your life. Sorry if I was snarky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that if the victims of the WTC attack or any other muslim attack had been informed that those killing them only represented one percent  of muslims that it would have been a great comfort to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think they would hate all Muslims because of the actions of terrorists?
Click to expand...


A difficult one. Selecting and targeting those who were the actual perpetrators and their enablers is always difficult. The question really is; is Western Intelligence up to the job??

Greg


----------



## Sundance508

Flopper said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest. Every thread about radical islam you are there to defend it. You know it, i know it, and everyone who knows you knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching all her taqiyya, I almost wonder if this site is owned by the Muslim Brotherhood, sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what's coming don't you?
> 
> Stories are coming out that the perp was deeply troubled and distressed because of marital problems. Was a Muslim, but did not live a Muslim life.
> 
> So he'll be exonerated from Isis connections. Similar to the  Orlando massacre and the gay issue. It's already started on another thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  Investigators found evidence of alcohol use and no prayer rug and so far no connection to ISIS.  In these load wolf attacks, ISIS is more often an excuse than a reason for the attack.  I think in this attack like the Orlando and San Bernadine attack, there were other reasons other than worldwide Jihad behind the attack.
Click to expand...


Yes, you are on to something...it is just a co-incidence that all these perps are  muslim......their religion had nothing to do with their desire to kill westerners...yeh dats da ticket...lets run wid dat boyos...even hillary agrees with us....she said muslims have nothing to do with terrorism...look how many support her....yeh we on a run...especiallly since obama and the media also support us...how can we lose?


----------



## Coyote

gtopa1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm referring to the possibility of a terror attack, don't you know? A nice soft   target, as we all stand outside gazing at Macy's Christmas window displays could be one scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> France has had multiple terrorist attacks involving mass murder. My friend was there to move her kids back home to the US since they were studying abroad. They didn't like it because it was not safe for Americans. She even said... That could have been us... We were just there watching fireworks. So...
> 
> Your snotty snarking really has no effect on my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to show you how you should not let a small amount of Muslims, less than 1 % should effect your life. Sorry if I was snarky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that if the victims of the WTC attack or any other muslim attack had been informed that those killing them only represented one percent  of muslims that it would have been a great comfort to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think they would hate all Muslims because of the actions of terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A difficult one. Selecting and targeting those who were the actual perpetrators and their enablers is always difficult. The question really is;* is Western Intelligence up to the job??*
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



That's a big issue, and in recent terrorist attacks in Europe - no, it hasn't been.  Intelligence sharing vs. jurisdictional competition seems to be an issue.


----------



## Brynmr

Coyote said:


> What excactly *IS* "radical Islam"?



Answer my question first.[/QUOTE]

No. Quit dodging. I answered enough of your questions.


----------



## Brynmr

Coyote said:


> As usual, Conservatives only



*Answer my questions. I suspect you can't.*


----------



## Coyote

Flopper said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest. Every thread about radical islam you are there to defend it. You know it, i know it, and everyone who knows you knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching all her taqiyya, I almost wonder if this site is owned by the Muslim Brotherhood, sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what's coming don't you?
> 
> Stories are coming out that the perp was deeply troubled and distressed because of marital problems. Was a Muslim, but did not live a Muslim life.
> 
> So he'll be exonerated from Isis connections. Similar to the  Orlando massacre and the gay issue. It's already started on another thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Investigators found evidence of alcohol use and no prayer rug and so far no connection to ISIS.  In these lone wolf attacks, ISIS is more often an excuse than a reason for the attack.  I think in this attack like the Orlando and San Bernadine attack, there were other reasons other than worldwide Jihad
> behind the attack.  However, it's still too early to understand the motivations for the attack.*
Click to expand...



I've read nothing about motive yet, it takes time to go through things -  but the most recent articles I've found indicate a violent person with a criminal history and personal problems:
Attack in Nice: Driver of truck identified as 31-year-old Tunisia native - CNN.com
EXCLUSIVE: Truck terrorist 'beat his wife and NEVER went to mosque'


----------



## Coyote

Brynmr said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What excactly *IS* "radical Islam"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer my question first.
Click to expand...


No. Quit dodging. I answered enough of your questions.[/QUOTE]

You've answered none.  Good bye.


----------



## gtopa1

Flopper said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest. Every thread about radical islam you are there to defend it. You know it, i know it, and everyone who knows you knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching all her taqiyya, I almost wonder if this site is owned by the Muslim Brotherhood, sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what's coming don't you?
> 
> Stories are coming out that the perp was deeply troubled and distressed because of marital problems. Was a Muslim, but did not live a Muslim life.
> 
> So he'll be exonerated from Isis connections. Similar to the  Orlando massacre and the gay issue. It's already started on another thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigators found evidence of alcohol use and no prayer rug and so far no connection to ISIS.  In these lone wolf attacks, ISIS is more often an excuse than a reason for the attack.  I think in this attack like the Orlando and San Bernadine attack, there were other reasons other than worldwide Jihad
> behind the attack.  However, it's still too early to understand the motivations for the attack.
Click to expand...


Yes; there always are other reasons that useful idiots do the bidding of "the cause". But in the case of Nice it is imperative that the links be established. I suspect strongly that ISIS was inspirational rather than directly involved; it is how they work in places beyond their direct control. That and bringing in operatives to organise local events. 

Greg


----------



## LastProphet

LastProphet said:


> *Bastille Day truck attack hoax for dummies: Tour de France chaos, Tom Brady, Deflategate*
> The Tour de France was the first major global sports events to be in fact terminated by the illuminati: almost all great champions were falsely accused of doping and stripped.
> Now, as all other shows are about to be terminated, the Tour was used to announce the "nearly 100 dead in Nice, after rammed by a truck" hours in advance.
> 
> *Jul 2016 - Two stages in the Tour de France  before and after the Euro 2016 final, to:*
> - celebrate the destruction of the Tour de France
> - pass two messages about the end of the show, each time literally fulfilling "order out of chaos" by including each time the CHAOS word in the headlines.
> But the relateed subliminal name is not Lance Armstrong but rather Tom Brady and he's yet to be stripped, same as Obama and Usain Bolt.
> Headlines one day after the "Nice truck attack": "Tom Brady’s battle over Deflategate appears to be over.".
> 
> 1. Jul 8, 2016 - "_Chaos at Tour de France as flamme rouge *deflates*_".
> Goal: to remind human cattle about the end of show and in particular the most extreme inversion of illuminnati scripts ever.
> The end of show series "_hero to zero_" and "stripped of" are part of both setting the stage and celebrating the inversion.
> 
> 2. July 14, 2016 - "On Bastille Day, storming fans spark chaos at Tour de France"
> Goal: to announce another satanic celebration for Bastille day, hours later, at Nice.
> In other words:another fake blood episode
> - served in the parallel reverse format: after bystanders rammed the Tour cyclists it's now their turn to be rammed, this time by a truck.
> - setting the stage for the manhunt for muslims, arabs, non-whites and dissidents, which includes extending the "state of emergency" (it won't be lifted  until the genocide is completed) .
> 
> *Why is the truck in script *
> The "_most mundane of weapons_" advances the same agenda as  _"the terrorist was apparently a perfectly integrated muslim who never showed any signs of being radicalized_".
> In other words, scripted to pass this message: "_it's impossible to prevent such attacks unless muslims are all interned in camps_".
> 
> _*Notes*_
> Chaos at Tour de France 2016 in two stages
> Jul 8 - Chaos at Tour de France as flamme rouge deflates
> July 14 - Froome keeps the yellow jersey after dramatic tour stage
> 
> Jul 15 - Tom Brady says he will ‘no longer proceed with the legal process’ in Deflategate
> Tom Brady says he will 'no longer proceed with the legal process' in Deflategate
> 
> *BASICS*
> "From hero to zero", "stripped of" and "first woman leading"
> Not only Tom Brady and the Patriots but also Peyton Manning and the Broncos from their Superbowl titles and beyond: the NFL books stripped from the Superbowl 2016.
> Peyton Manning 2014 as loser part of "hero to zero" while 2016, as winner, part of the coming "stripped of".
> On the other hand Tom Brady, both times related to 2015: first "hero to zero" alias "deflategate scandal" before the coming "stripped of".
> Superbowl 2016, stripped from the books. The Seattle Seahawks will be declared the very last champions, winners not only in 2014 but also in 2015. In other words: the Superbowl 2016 will be declared a sCam, null and void,.
> Simulated reality terminated NOW: From hero to zero, stripped of, first woman leading: END OF SHOW series
> 
> From Nice, France to Vice, USA
> Manhunt from muslims to blacks: Undeniable evidence:
> Miss Alabama and Trumpence on stage on a day Of Last Trumpets in the illuminati anti-bible: all predicted 2009
> End Times Prophet: Manhunt for blacks: Miss Alabama and Trumpence on stage on a day Of Last Trumpets in tge abti.bible: all predicted 2009


All in _Blog_
Illuminati sport agenda: Tour de France chaos Bastille Day truck announced


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest. Every thread about radical islam you are there to defend it. You know it, i know it, and everyone who knows you knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching all her taqiyya, I almost wonder if this site is owned by the Muslim Brotherhood, sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what's coming don't you?
> 
> Stories are coming out that the perp was deeply troubled and distressed because of marital problems. Was a Muslim, but did not live a Muslim life.
> 
> So he'll be exonerated from Isis connections. Similar to the  Orlando massacre and the gay issue. It's already started on another thread.
Click to expand...



Yep.

After the Orlando massacre, she gave herself a few hours off to celebrate, but was then right back at it.

 She even indicated she thought posts were funny for not defending the perp in the same way she did.


----------



## Sundance508

NoNukes said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh blow it out your ass you fucking halfwit.  You lecture everyone else about how they need to do some reading so here is me telling you that YOU need to do some reading.  This, all of this stems from the meddling of the British government under Disraeli who wanted to play his little games against the Russian bear and the easiest way to do that was from the southern regions.  To do that he had to stir up the hornets nest.  Then, they took control of Egypt for all intents and purposes to safeguard the Suez canal, and then after WWI they divided up the Ottoman Empire and drew borders on maps without paying the slightest bit of attention to which tribes were being mingled with which tribes, nor which sect of Islam was going where.
> 
> Almost the entirety of the situation that is going on now can be laid at the feet of the incompetent British bureaucrats you ignorant boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush attacking Iraq caused this. He created so many terrorists. We were warned at the time, and now is had come to happen. You are the ignorant boob. The west attacked Muslims, they are at tracking back with a vengeance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The civil war in Syria is nothing to do with Bush. It started as a revolt against the government, Arab Spring and all that. And look how it turned out.  I watched a live interview with Assad last night.
> 
> Whatever Bush did or didn't do, one could argue that there was a moral obligation for the allies to remin in Iraq, to stabilise the region. Which to a large extent was happening, till Obama withdrew the troops, and the whole thing flared up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was not going to let more American soldiers die because of Bush's mistake. What is going on in Nice has little to do with what happened in Syria. This was a crazy Myslim guy doing suicude by police.
Click to expand...


Yeh...just another crazy muslim guy dat explains and simplifies it....thanx pal   Now we know not to worry...I mean there cannot be that many crazy muslim guys can there?  We should not try to stop hillary from allowing  more of them to come in...cant blame all of them can we?  The odds are with us...right?  Only a few of them  want to kill us....main thing is not to be afraid.  We have nothing to fear but fear itself right?   BTW could i get a refund on them tickets to paris.


----------



## Sundance508

Uncensored2008 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he IS disarming Americans so that the people murdering Americans have an easier time of it.
> 
> Hillary will bring more of the same.
Click to expand...


Wait, Wait...muslims have nothing to do with terrorism...whatever would make you think they did.


----------



## BlueGin

Sundance508 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it safe to visit NYC at Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know ... I would never waste the money to even go to that cesspool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm referring to the possibility of a terror attack, don't you know? A nice soft   target, as we all stand outside gazing at Macy's Christmas window displays could be one scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> France has had multiple terrorist attacks involving mass murder. My friend was there to move her kids back home to the US since they were studying abroad. They didn't like it because it was not safe for Americans. She even said... That could have been us... We were just there watching fireworks. So...
> 
> Your snotty snarking really has no effect on my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to show you how you should not let a small amount of Muslims, less than 1 % should effect your life. Sorry if I was snarky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that if the victims of the WTC attack or any other muslim attack had been informed that those killing them only represented one percent  of muslims that it would have been a great comfort to them.
Click to expand...

Have you ever noticed that the 1% of anything is only bad when libs don't like  that demographic?


----------



## gtopa1

Brynmr said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What excactly *IS* "radical Islam"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer my question first.
Click to expand...


No. Quit dodging. I answered enough of your questions.[/QUOTE]

It is a mix of the usual shit; pursuit of Power, Stalinist handbook and Useful idiots. Much the same as the "Communism" of the last century. (imo). Let's face it; folks on a prayer mat are in a rather vulnerable position. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

LastProphet said:


> LastProphet said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bastille Day truck attack hoax for dummies: Tour de France chaos, Tom Brady, Deflategate*
> The Tour de France was the first major global sports events to be in fact terminated by the illuminati: almost all great champions were falsely accused of doping and stripped.
> Now, as all other shows are about to be terminated, the Tour was used to announce the "nearly 100 dead in Nice, after rammed by a truck" hours in advance.
> 
> *Jul 2016 - Two stages in the Tour de France  before and after the Euro 2016 final, to:*
> - celebrate the destruction of the Tour de France
> - pass two messages about the end of the show, each time literally fulfilling "order out of chaos" by including each time the CHAOS word in the headlines.
> But the relateed subliminal name is not Lance Armstrong but rather Tom Brady and he's yet to be stripped, same as Obama and Usain Bolt.
> Headlines one day after the "Nice truck attack": "Tom Brady’s battle over Deflategate appears to be over.".
> 
> 1. Jul 8, 2016 - "_Chaos at Tour de France as flamme rouge *deflates*_".
> Goal: to remind human cattle about the end of show and in particular the most extreme inversion of illuminnati scripts ever.
> The end of show series "_hero to zero_" and "stripped of" are part of both setting the stage and celebrating the inversion.
> 
> 2. July 14, 2016 - "On Bastille Day, storming fans spark chaos at Tour de France"
> Goal: to announce another satanic celebration for Bastille day, hours later, at Nice.
> In other words:another fake blood episode
> - served in the parallel reverse format: after bystanders rammed the Tour cyclists it's now their turn to be rammed, this time by a truck.
> - setting the stage for the manhunt for muslims, arabs, non-whites and dissidents, which includes extending the "state of emergency" (it won't be lifted  until the genocide is completed) .
> 
> *Why is the truck in script *
> The "_most mundane of weapons_" advances the same agenda as  _"the terrorist was apparently a perfectly integrated muslim who never showed any signs of being radicalized_".
> In other words, scripted to pass this message: "_it's impossible to prevent such attacks unless muslims are all interned in camps_".
> 
> _*Notes*_
> Chaos at Tour de France 2016 in two stages
> Jul 8 - Chaos at Tour de France as flamme rouge deflates
> July 14 - Froome keeps the yellow jersey after dramatic tour stage
> 
> Jul 15 - Tom Brady says he will ‘no longer proceed with the legal process’ in Deflategate
> Tom Brady says he will 'no longer proceed with the legal process' in Deflategate
> 
> *BASICS*
> "From hero to zero", "stripped of" and "first woman leading"
> Not only Tom Brady and the Patriots but also Peyton Manning and the Broncos from their Superbowl titles and beyond: the NFL books stripped from the Superbowl 2016.
> Peyton Manning 2014 as loser part of "hero to zero" while 2016, as winner, part of the coming "stripped of".
> On the other hand Tom Brady, both times related to 2015: first "hero to zero" alias "deflategate scandal" before the coming "stripped of".
> Superbowl 2016, stripped from the books. The Seattle Seahawks will be declared the very last champions, winners not only in 2014 but also in 2015. In other words: the Superbowl 2016 will be declared a sCam, null and void,.
> Simulated reality terminated NOW: From hero to zero, stripped of, first woman leading: END OF SHOW series
> 
> From Nice, France to Vice, USA
> Manhunt from muslims to blacks: Undeniable evidence:
> Miss Alabama and Trumpence on stage on a day Of Last Trumpets in the illuminati anti-bible: all predicted 2009
> End Times Prophet: Manhunt for blacks: Miss Alabama and Trumpence on stage on a day Of Last Trumpets in tge abti.bible: all predicted 2009
> 
> 
> 
> All in _Blog_
> Illuminati sport agenda: Tour de France chaos Bastille Day truck announced
Click to expand...



Sorry; too early in the morning to read and make sense of that. lol

Greg


----------



## Brynmr

Coyote said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Quit dodging. I answered enough of your questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've answered none.  Good bye.
Click to expand...


*Just as I expected. Once a Liberal is asked to back up their assertions, they fold like a cheap deck of cards - unable to support their vacuous claims. This member defends an ideology she know nothing about.*


----------



## gtopa1

Sundance508 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh blow it out your ass you fucking halfwit.  You lecture everyone else about how they need to do some reading so here is me telling you that YOU need to do some reading.  This, all of this stems from the meddling of the British government under Disraeli who wanted to play his little games against the Russian bear and the easiest way to do that was from the southern regions.  To do that he had to stir up the hornets nest.  Then, they took control of Egypt for all intents and purposes to safeguard the Suez canal, and then after WWI they divided up the Ottoman Empire and drew borders on maps without paying the slightest bit of attention to which tribes were being mingled with which tribes, nor which sect of Islam was going where.
> 
> Almost the entirety of the situation that is going on now can be laid at the feet of the incompetent British bureaucrats you ignorant boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush attacking Iraq caused this. He created so many terrorists. We were warned at the time, and now is had come to happen. You are the ignorant boob. The west attacked Muslims, they are at tracking back with a vengeance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The civil war in Syria is nothing to do with Bush. It started as a revolt against the government, Arab Spring and all that. And look how it turned out.  I watched a live interview with Assad last night.
> 
> Whatever Bush did or didn't do, one could argue that there was a moral obligation for the allies to remin in Iraq, to stabilise the region. Which to a large extent was happening, till Obama withdrew the troops, and the whole thing flared up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was not going to let more American soldiers die because of Bush's mistake. What is going on in Nice has little to do with what happened in Syria. This was a crazy Myslim guy doing suicude by police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeh...just another crazy muslim guy dat explains and simplifies it....thanx pal   Now we know not to worry...I mean there cannot be that many crazy muslim guys can there?  We should not try to stop hillary from allowing  more of them to come in...cant blame all of them can we?  The odds are with us...right?  Only a few of them  want to kill us....main thing is not to be afraid.  We have nothing to fear but fear itself right?   BTW could i get a refund on them tickets to paris.
Click to expand...


The Communists had MILLIONS of useful idiots. You think they aren't a dime a dozen?? It will be a long war.

Greg


----------



## Brynmr

BlueGin said:


> Have you ever noticed that the 1% of anything is only bad when libs don't like  that demographic?



And the Libs invented the idiotically low % to begin with.


----------



## gtopa1

Brynmr said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Quit dodging. I answered enough of your questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've answered none.  Good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Just as I expected. Once a Liberal is asked to back up their assertions, they fold like a cheap deck of cards - unable to support their vacuous claims. This member defends an ideology she know nothing about.*
Click to expand...


???????????????? I often disagree with Coyote but knowing "nothing about it" isn't what I observe. However, one must do the work to identify the PROBLEM.  Our response must be as follows; IDENTIFY and eliminate!!! Oh; and smash ISIS, AQ, Hamas and any other terrorist orgs lurking out there....and that comes back to IDENTIFY!!!

Greg


----------



## Flopper

Sundance508 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest. Every thread about radical islam you are there to defend it. You know it, i know it, and everyone who knows you knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching all her taqiyya, I almost wonder if this site is owned by the Muslim Brotherhood, sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what's coming don't you?
> 
> Stories are coming out that the perp was deeply troubled and distressed because of marital problems. Was a Muslim, but did not live a Muslim life.
> 
> So he'll be exonerated from Isis connections. Similar to the  Orlando massacre and the gay issue. It's already started on another thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  Investigators found evidence of alcohol use and no prayer rug and so far no connection to ISIS.  In these load wolf attacks, ISIS is more often an excuse than a reason for the attack.  I think in this attack like the Orlando and San Bernadine attack, there were other reasons other than worldwide Jihad behind the attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are on to something...it is just a co-incidence that all these perps are  muslim......their religion had nothing to do with their desire to kill westerners...yeh dats da ticket...lets run wid dat boyos...even hillary agrees with us....she said muslims have nothing to do with terrorism...look how many support her....yeh we on a run...especiallly since obama and the media also support us...how can we lose?
Click to expand...

*You ignore the fact that according to the FBI, 94% of all terrorist attacks are not committed by Muslims.  You also conveniently ignore the fact that most of the victims of Islamic terrorist attacks are Muslims.

If you take the time to look at these lone wolf attacks, you will almost always find that there are strong motivations that have nothing to do with ISIS or religion.*


----------



## gtopa1

BBL; my prayers and thoughts are with the French today. Vive La France!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Flopper said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest. Every thread about radical islam you are there to defend it. You know it, i know it, and everyone who knows you knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching all her taqiyya, I almost wonder if this site is owned by the Muslim Brotherhood, sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what's coming don't you?
> 
> Stories are coming out that the perp was deeply troubled and distressed because of marital problems. Was a Muslim, but did not live a Muslim life.
> 
> So he'll be exonerated from Isis connections. Similar to the  Orlando massacre and the gay issue. It's already started on another thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  Investigators found evidence of alcohol use and no prayer rug and so far no connection to ISIS.  In these load wolf attacks, ISIS is more often an excuse than a reason for the attack.  I think in this attack like the Orlando and San Bernadine attack, there were other reasons other than worldwide Jihad behind the attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are on to something...it is just a co-incidence that all these perps are  muslim......their religion had nothing to do with their desire to kill westerners...yeh dats da ticket...lets run wid dat boyos...even hillary agrees with us....she said muslims have nothing to do with terrorism...look how many support her....yeh we on a run...especiallly since obama and the media also support us...how can we lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You ignore the fact that according to the FBI, 94% of all terrorist attacks are not committed by Muslims.  You also conveniently ignore the fact that most of the victims of Islamic terrorist attacks are Muslims.
> 
> If you take the time to look at these lone wolf attacks, you will almost always find that there are strong motivations that have nothing to do with ISIS or religion.*
Click to expand...


You mean EXCLUDING the WTC or are you going by the number of incidents; the WTC being just two??

Greg


----------



## Sundance508

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest. Every thread about radical islam you are there to defend it. You know it, i know it, and everyone who knows you knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching all her taqiyya, I almost wonder if this site is owned by the Muslim Brotherhood, sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what's coming don't you?
> 
> Stories are coming out that the perp was deeply troubled and distressed because of marital problems. Was a Muslim, but did not live a Muslim life.
> 
> So he'll be exonerated from Isis connections. Similar to the  Orlando massacre and the gay issue. It's already started on another thread.
Click to expand...


Well...it is the American way....we must defend all religions.  We must tolerate all peoples...yes it is the American way.  Yes I am voting for hillary because she understands this.  We have nothing to fear but fear itself.  

Vote for hillary and defend the Americn way....we will be on the right side of history.  Islam is a peaceful religion...we must remember that.  All those who kill in the name of Allah and for Allah....not really muslims...we must not forget that as George Bush taught us...islam has been hijacked.  Real Islam is a peaceful religion.... So open up your hearts and welcome the muslims to America ...after all it is the American Way.


----------



## Coyote

Brynmr said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Quit dodging. I answered enough of your questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've answered none.  Good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Just as I expected. Once a Liberal is asked to back up their assertions, they fold like a cheap deck of cards - unable to support their vacuous claims. This member defends an ideology she know nothing about.*
Click to expand...



I frequently provide sources for my claims in my posts.

I'm not going to keep answering your questions when you won't answer mine.


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> BBL; my prayers and thoughts are with the French today. Vive La France!!!
> 
> Greg



As if there wasn't enough, there's trouble in Turkey.

Soldiers have blocked the Bosporus bridge.


----------



## Sundance508

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest. Every thread about radical islam you are there to defend it. You know it, i know it, and everyone who knows you knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching all her taqiyya, I almost wonder if this site is owned by the Muslim Brotherhood, sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what's coming don't you?
> 
> Stories are coming out that the perp was deeply troubled and distressed because of marital problems. Was a Muslim, but did not live a Muslim life.
> 
> So he'll be exonerated from Isis connections. Similar to the  Orlando massacre and the gay issue. It's already started on another thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every killer has different reasons for what he did - just because he's Muslim doesn't mean he was driven by ideology. (Not saying that in this instance because I haven't seen anything on motives yet).
Click to expand...


Right...I hear you...it has to be much more complicated than muslims wanting to kill infidels....it has to be something more sinister than that...as we know for sure not all muslims are terrorists.....do not condemn anyone until they are proven guilty...that is the American Way.  I know this muslim guy where i buy my gas..he is just as much a human as I am...but a lot of people would like to send him back to Syria...he has just as much right to be here as anyone else.  We must not discriminate against muslims...it is not their fault a few muslims want to kill infidels.  We must protect Islam...it is our duty if we want to be on the right side of history.  Anyhow, I think this jihadi thing is just a fad...I am sure they will tire of it soon and all we need to do is be a tad more patient with them.  They will come around and eventually learn to be peaceful.


----------



## westwall

Flopper said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest. Every thread about radical islam you are there to defend it. You know it, i know it, and everyone who knows you knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching all her taqiyya, I almost wonder if this site is owned by the Muslim Brotherhood, sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what's coming don't you?
> 
> Stories are coming out that the perp was deeply troubled and distressed because of marital problems. Was a Muslim, but did not live a Muslim life.
> 
> So he'll be exonerated from Isis connections. Similar to the  Orlando massacre and the gay issue. It's already started on another thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  Investigators found evidence of alcohol use and no prayer rug and so far no connection to ISIS.  In these load wolf attacks, ISIS is more often an excuse than a reason for the attack.  I think in this attack like the Orlando and San Bernadine attack, there were other reasons other than worldwide Jihad behind the attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are on to something...it is just a co-incidence that all these perps are  muslim......their religion had nothing to do with their desire to kill westerners...yeh dats da ticket...lets run wid dat boyos...even hillary agrees with us....she said muslims have nothing to do with terrorism...look how many support her....yeh we on a run...especiallly since obama and the media also support us...how can we lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You ignore the fact that according to the FBI, 94% of all terrorist attacks are not committed by Muslims.  You also conveniently ignore the fact that most of the victims of Islamic terrorist attacks are Muslims.
> 
> If you take the time to look at these lone wolf attacks, you will almost always find that there are strong motivations that have nothing to do with ISIS or religion.*
Click to expand...







Could you provide a link to that estimate?  I have not seen that one so would be very interested in how they arrived at those percentages.


----------



## Flopper

Sundance508 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he IS disarming Americans so that the people murdering Americans have an easier time of it.
> 
> Hillary will bring more of the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, Wait...muslims have nothing to do with terrorism...whatever would make you think they did.
Click to expand...

*Muslim involvement in terrorism is a generalization and an incorrect one.  Although less than 1 in a million Muslims are directly involved in terrorism attacks, we use the term Muslim terrorism liberally. 90% of terrorist attacks are perpetrated by men but we don't use the term male terrorism.   Most of the terrorist attacks in the US are not perpetrated by Muslims but rather those identifying themselves as Christians or Jews. Yet we rarely hear them referred to as Christian or Jewish terrorist.*


----------



## Flopper

westwall said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching all her taqiyya, I almost wonder if this site is owned by the Muslim Brotherhood, sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's coming don't you?
> 
> Stories are coming out that the perp was deeply troubled and distressed because of marital problems. Was a Muslim, but did not live a Muslim life.
> 
> So he'll be exonerated from Isis connections. Similar to the  Orlando massacre and the gay issue. It's already started on another thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  Investigators found evidence of alcohol use and no prayer rug and so far no connection to ISIS.  In these load wolf attacks, ISIS is more often an excuse than a reason for the attack.  I think in this attack like the Orlando and San Bernadine attack, there were other reasons other than worldwide Jihad behind the attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are on to something...it is just a co-incidence that all these perps are  muslim......their religion had nothing to do with their desire to kill westerners...yeh dats da ticket...lets run wid dat boyos...even hillary agrees with us....she said muslims have nothing to do with terrorism...look how many support her....yeh we on a run...especiallly since obama and the media also support us...how can we lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You ignore the fact that according to the FBI, 94% of all terrorist attacks are not committed by Muslims.  You also conveniently ignore the fact that most of the victims of Islamic terrorist attacks are Muslims.
> 
> If you take the time to look at these lone wolf attacks, you will almost always find that there are strong motivations that have nothing to do with ISIS or religion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide a link to that estimate?  I have not seen that one so would be very interested in how they arrived at those percentages.
Click to expand...

All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t


----------



## Mindful

Flopper said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he IS disarming Americans so that the people murdering Americans have an easier time of it.
> 
> Hillary will bring more of the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, Wait...muslims have nothing to do with terrorism...whatever would make you think they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Muslim involvement in terrorism is a generalization and an incorrect one.  Although less than 1 in a million Muslims are directly involved in terrorism attacks, we use the term Muslim terrorism liberally. 90% of terrorist attacks are perpetrated by men but we don't use the term male terrorism.   Most of the terrorist attacks in the US are not perpetrated by Muslims but rather those identifying themselves as Christians or Jews. Yet we rarely hear them referred to as Christian or Jewish terrorist.*
Click to expand...


Isis made it quite  quite clear there was going to be war on Europe. Everything they have threatened has come to pass. I'm surprised you don't know about it.


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he IS disarming Americans so that the people murdering Americans have an easier time of it.
> 
> Hillary will bring more of the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, Wait...muslims have nothing to do with terrorism...whatever would make you think they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Muslim involvement in terrorism is a generalization and an incorrect one.  Although less than 1 in a million Muslims are directly involved in terrorism attacks, we use the term Muslim terrorism liberally. 90% of terrorist attacks are perpetrated by men but we don't use the term male terrorism.   Most of the terrorist attacks in the US are not perpetrated by Muslims but rather those identifying themselves as Christians or Jews. Yet we rarely hear them referred to as Christian or Jewish terrorist.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isis made it quite  quite clear there was going to be war on Europe. Everything they have threatened has come to pass. I'm surprised you don't know about it.
Click to expand...

Including using vehicles to mow down and slaughter innocent people.


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he IS disarming Americans so that the people murdering Americans have an easier time of it.
> 
> Hillary will bring more of the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, Wait...muslims have nothing to do with terrorism...whatever would make you think they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Muslim involvement in terrorism is a generalization and an incorrect one.  Although less than 1 in a million Muslims are directly involved in terrorism attacks, we use the term Muslim terrorism liberally. 90% of terrorist attacks are perpetrated by men but we don't use the term male terrorism.   Most of the terrorist attacks in the US are not perpetrated by Muslims but rather those identifying themselves as Christians or Jews. Yet we rarely hear them referred to as Christian or Jewish terrorist.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isis made it quite  quite clear there was going to be war on Europe. Everything they have threatened has come to pass. I'm surprised you don't know about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including using vehicles to mow down and slaughter innocent people.
Click to expand...


The Palestinians are using that technique.


----------



## Sundance508

gtopa1 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest. Every thread about radical islam you are there to defend it. You know it, i know it, and everyone who knows you knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching all her taqiyya, I almost wonder if this site is owned by the Muslim Brotherhood, sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what's coming don't you?
> 
> Stories are coming out that the perp was deeply troubled and distressed because of marital problems. Was a Muslim, but did not live a Muslim life.
> 
> So he'll be exonerated from Isis connections. Similar to the  Orlando massacre and the gay issue. It's already started on another thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Investigators found evidence of alcohol use and no prayer rug and so far no connection to ISIS.  In these lone wolf attacks, ISIS is more often an excuse than a reason for the attack.  I think in this attack like the Orlando and San Bernadine attack, there were other reasons other than worldwide Jihad
> behind the attack.  However, it's still too early to understand the motivations for the attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes; there always are other reasons that useful idiots do the bidding of "the cause". But in the case of Nice it is imperative that the links be established. I suspect strongly that ISIS was inspirational rather than directly involved; it is how they work in places beyond their direct control. That and bringing in operatives to organise local events.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Let us look to President obama for guidance...I am sure he will issue some words of wisdom soon.

Just as soon as his think tank explains how they can spin this thing to make it look like it was just suicide by cop or sumptin like dat.

Oh sure the guy probably really believes he will go directly to paradise and live with virgins...but he is a muslim after all and that should not be looked down on or seen as a motive...the guy was probably depressed and perhaps had a drinking problem  etc.etc.  so many things to blame it on...main thing do not say anything to make people panic or get overly alarmed...let us get real...we have more people killed in traffic accidents than by muslim terrorists....so no one should get overly concerned about all this stuff...just relax and be happy.


----------



## westwall

Flopper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's coming don't you?
> 
> Stories are coming out that the perp was deeply troubled and distressed because of marital problems. Was a Muslim, but did not live a Muslim life.
> 
> So he'll be exonerated from Isis connections. Similar to the  Orlando massacre and the gay issue. It's already started on another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> True.  Investigators found evidence of alcohol use and no prayer rug and so far no connection to ISIS.  In these load wolf attacks, ISIS is more often an excuse than a reason for the attack.  I think in this attack like the Orlando and San Bernadine attack, there were other reasons other than worldwide Jihad behind the attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are on to something...it is just a co-incidence that all these perps are  muslim......their religion had nothing to do with their desire to kill westerners...yeh dats da ticket...lets run wid dat boyos...even hillary agrees with us....she said muslims have nothing to do with terrorism...look how many support her....yeh we on a run...especiallly since obama and the media also support us...how can we lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You ignore the fact that according to the FBI, 94% of all terrorist attacks are not committed by Muslims.  You also conveniently ignore the fact that most of the victims of Islamic terrorist attacks are Muslims.
> 
> If you take the time to look at these lone wolf attacks, you will almost always find that there are strong motivations that have nothing to do with ISIS or religion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide a link to that estimate?  I have not seen that one so would be very interested in how they arrived at those percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t
Click to expand...







I finally found the FBI report.  Interestingly enough if they weren't Islamic terrorists, and they weren't anti abortion slime, they were Earth Liberation Front progressive loons.  And, this only looks at domestic terrorism over a very short period.  2002, to 2005.  I think we can safely say that the world has changed in the last eleven years.  And when looking at worldwide terrorism it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks, whether they are Syrian, Tunisian, Chechen, Bosnian, etc.  The one common denominator for almost all of them is their particular Islamic beliefs.

Terrorism 2002/2005


----------



## Sundance508

Flopper said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you jest. Every thread about radical islam you are there to defend it. You know it, i know it, and everyone who knows you knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching all her taqiyya, I almost wonder if this site is owned by the Muslim Brotherhood, sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what's coming don't you?
> 
> Stories are coming out that the perp was deeply troubled and distressed because of marital problems. Was a Muslim, but did not live a Muslim life.
> 
> So he'll be exonerated from Isis connections. Similar to the  Orlando massacre and the gay issue. It's already started on another thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  Investigators found evidence of alcohol use and no prayer rug and so far no connection to ISIS.  In these load wolf attacks, ISIS is more often an excuse than a reason for the attack.  I think in this attack like the Orlando and San Bernadine attack, there were other reasons other than worldwide Jihad behind the attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are on to something...it is just a co-incidence that all these perps are  muslim......their religion had nothing to do with their desire to kill westerners...yeh dats da ticket...lets run wid dat boyos...even hillary agrees with us....she said muslims have nothing to do with terrorism...look how many support her....yeh we on a run...especiallly since obama and the media also support us...how can we lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You ignore the fact that according to the FBI, 94% of all terrorist attacks are not committed by Muslims.  You also conveniently ignore the fact that most of the victims of Islamic terrorist attacks are Muslims.
> 
> If you take the time to look at these lone wolf attacks, you will almost always find that there are strong motivations that have nothing to do with ISIS or religion.*
Click to expand...


Care to explain or show us who it is that is comitting 94% of all terrorist attacks...you got a link on that?  That might make for interesting reading...oh yeh all the victims of terrorist attacks are muslims...oh yieh data da ticket hillary loves you for saying that....finally somone has proved hillary to be correct and not the liar so many think she is.  You deserve a gold star...maybe hillary will even send you an autographed photo ....bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## jasonnfree

NoNukes said:


> U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh blow it out your ass you fucking halfwit.  You lecture everyone else about how they need to do some reading so here is me telling you that YOU need to do some reading.  This, all of this stems from the meddling of the British government under Disraeli who wanted to play his little games against the Russian bear and the easiest way to do that was from the southern regions.  To do that he had to stir up the hornets nest.  Then, they took control of Egypt for all intents and purposes to safeguard the Suez canal, and then after WWI they divided up the Ottoman Empire and drew borders on maps without paying the slightest bit of attention to which tribes were being mingled with which tribes, nor which sect of Islam was going where.
> 
> Almost the entirety of the situation that is going on now can be laid at the feet of the incompetent British bureaucrats you ignorant boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush attacking Iraq caused this. He created so many terrorists. We were warned at the time, and now is had come to happen. You are the ignorant boob. The west attacked Muslims, they are attacking back with a vengeance.
Click to expand...


Well, at least you admit the muslim  are attacking.  And indiscriminately so.  More reason to ban anymore muslims coming to this country till we get a handle on things, like Trump is saying he would do.


----------



## Old Yeller

America has enough crazy lunatucs, many are armed. We don't need to import more nuts from abroad.  Thank you in advance. 

I saw a guy on TV state that Tunisian make up largest group of ISIS recruits. Google can't hide it.....

It depends what the definition of IS IS is.  Tee hee


----------



## Old Yeller

Flopper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's coming don't you?
> 
> Stories are coming out that the perp was deeply troubled and distressed because of marital problems. Was a Muslim, but did not live a Muslim life.
> 
> So he'll be exonerated from Isis connections. Similar to the  Orlando massacre and the gay issue. It's already started on another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> True.  Investigators found evidence of alcohol use and no prayer rug and so far no connection to ISIS.  In these load wolf attacks, ISIS is more often an excuse than a reason for the attack.  I think in this attack like the Orlando and San Bernadine attack, there were other reasons other than worldwide Jihad behind the attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are on to something...it is just a co-incidence that all these perps are  muslim......their religion had nothing to do with their desire to kill westerners...yeh dats da ticket...lets run wid dat boyos...even hillary agrees with us....she said muslims have nothing to do with terrorism...look how many support her....yeh we on a run...especiallly since obama and the media also support us...how can we lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You ignore the fact that according to the FBI, 94% of all terrorist attacks are not committed by Muslims.  You also conveniently ignore the fact that most of the victims of Islamic terrorist attacks are Muslims.
> 
> If you take the time to look at these lone wolf attacks, you will almost always find that there are strong motivations that have nothing to do with ISIS or religion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide a link to that estimate?  I have not seen that one so would be very interested in how they arrived at those percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t
Click to expand...




Loonwatch.com??? Don't trip over your rug there Flop.......


----------



## Brynmr

Flopper said:


> *You ignore the fact that according to the FBI, 94% of all terrorist attacks are not committed by Muslims.*



Flopped again. There have been *28,822 MOSLEM DEADLY TERRORIST ATTACKS* since 9/11.


----------



## Brynmr

1% is a sick joke invented by stupid Liberals. Here's your freakin' stats on terrorist supporting (violent jihad supporting) Moslems. 

Muslim Opinion Polls


----------



## NoNukes

jasonnfree said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh blow it out your ass you fucking halfwit.  You lecture everyone else about how they need to do some reading so here is me telling you that YOU need to do some reading.  This, all of this stems from the meddling of the British government under Disraeli who wanted to play his little games against the Russian bear and the easiest way to do that was from the southern regions.  To do that he had to stir up the hornets nest.  Then, they took control of Egypt for all intents and purposes to safeguard the Suez canal, and then after WWI they divided up the Ottoman Empire and drew borders on maps without paying the slightest bit of attention to which tribes were being mingled with which tribes, nor which sect of Islam was going where.
> 
> Almost the entirety of the situation that is going on now can be laid at the feet of the incompetent British bureaucrats you ignorant boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush attacking Iraq caused this. He created so many terrorists. We were warned at the time, and now is had come to happen. You are the ignorant boob. The west attacked Muslims, they are attacking back with a vengeance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at least you admit the muslim  are attacking.  And indiscriminately so.  More reason to ban anymore muslims coming to this country till we get a handle on things, like Trump is saying he would do.
Click to expand...

A small amount of Muslims cause the trouble. Would you keep Italians out because if organized crime? Or Irish because they are terrorists?


----------



## ChrisL

dannyboys said:


> Fucking muslim sub-human scum!
> I used to live a few miles from Nice.
> The muslims have destroyed Nice!
> They destroy everywhere they go!
> Time for WAR!
> Kick EVERY fuckijg muslim out of europe!
> Send them back to the fucking shitholes in Africa where they came from NOW!



Time for war with whom???  Are you suggesting the United States continue this "war on terror" that has been absolute failure?  WTF?  You know the definition of insanity?


----------



## ChrisL

dannyboys said:


> Fucking muslim sub-human scum!
> I used to live a few miles from Nice.
> The muslims have destroyed Nice!
> They destroy everywhere they go!
> Time for WAR!
> Kick EVERY fuckijg muslim out of europe!
> Send them back to the fucking shitholes in Africa where they came from NOW!



Oh boy, the fact that this post got so many "yays" means we are really screwed!  Too many stupid people.

This poster that I quoted comes across as an absolute psychopath, IMO.


----------



## NoNukes

BlueGin said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know ... I would never waste the money to even go to that cesspool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm referring to the possibility of a terror attack, don't you know? A nice soft   target, as we all stand outside gazing at Macy's Christmas window displays could be one scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> France has had multiple terrorist attacks involving mass murder. My friend was there to move her kids back home to the US since they were studying abroad. They didn't like it because it was not safe for Americans. She even said... That could have been us... We were just there watching fireworks. So...
> 
> Your snotty snarking really has no effect on my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to show you how you should not let a small amount of Muslims, less than 1 % should effect your life. Sorry if I was snarky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that if the victims of the WTC attack or any other muslim attack had been informed that those killing them only represented one percent  of muslims that it would have been a great comfort to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever noticed that the 1% of anything is only bad when libs don't like  that demographic?
Click to expand...

No, never noticed that.


----------



## Dr Grump

Sundance508 said:


> The first thing anyone needs to know about Islam is that it is not a peaceful religion...aka...it is currently the only religion going around the world killing people in the name of its god...who in the case of islam is the moon god....definitely not the God of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob...though muhammed did quite a bit of plagairizing...from the Jewish Holy Book.
> 
> ALLAH MOON GOD - Is Allah Arabia's Pagan Moon God?
> 
> Muhammad's Plagiarism and Use of Apocryphal Sources



Radical Islamists. The vast, vast majority are not. Most serial killers are white men. Yet, most white men are not serial killers. Go figure.


----------



## ChrisL

NoNukes said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are.
> Hillary insisting al Queda was in Iraq was a great moment.
> As well as Bill saying Iraq had WMDs when Bush took office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush was warned and ignored it. Instead, he poked the hornets nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron thinks the 93 WTC bombing was because W invaded Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are as thick as two planks.
Click to expand...


It's not because of just one party or one guy.  It is because of our POLICIES.  We need to stay out of others' business for a change.  Let these other countries work out their own problems, and we work on our problems here at home.


----------



## westwall

NoNukes said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh blow it out your ass you fucking halfwit.  You lecture everyone else about how they need to do some reading so here is me telling you that YOU need to do some reading.  This, all of this stems from the meddling of the British government under Disraeli who wanted to play his little games against the Russian bear and the easiest way to do that was from the southern regions.  To do that he had to stir up the hornets nest.  Then, they took control of Egypt for all intents and purposes to safeguard the Suez canal, and then after WWI they divided up the Ottoman Empire and drew borders on maps without paying the slightest bit of attention to which tribes were being mingled with which tribes, nor which sect of Islam was going where.
> 
> Almost the entirety of the situation that is going on now can be laid at the feet of the incompetent British bureaucrats you ignorant boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush attacking Iraq caused this. He created so many terrorists. We were warned at the time, and now is had come to happen. You are the ignorant boob. The west attacked Muslims, they are attacking back with a vengeance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at least you admit the muslim  are attacking.  And indiscriminately so.  More reason to ban anymore muslims coming to this country till we get a handle on things, like Trump is saying he would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A small amount of Muslims cause the trouble. Would you keep Italians out because if organized crime? Or Irish because they are terrorists?
Click to expand...





Taken as a percentage that is true.  It is a small percentage of the total population.  However, that small percentage equals over 300 million people.  How many people in Ireland?  The UK?  Europe?  Now, a thinking person would would be going.  "Hmmm...that's a LOT!"


----------



## NoNukes

westwall said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was not going to let more American soldiers die because of Bush's mistake. What is going on in Nice has little to do with what happened in Syria. This was a crazy Myslim guy doing suicude by police.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are.
> Hillary insisting al Queda was in Iraq was a great moment.
> As well as Bill saying Iraq had WMDs when Bush took office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush was warned and ignored it. Instead, he poked the hornets nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hornets nest that would not exist save for BRITISH meddling.  The attack on Nice was done because it is an easy target.  Pretty much all of France is an easy target, but Nice was the best at that moment due to the celebrations.  That's what these scumbags are looking for, easy targets where they can get the most bang for their buck.
Click to expand...

The people doing these horrendous crimes are doing them because of American involvement in the Middle East.


----------



## westwall

NoNukes said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are.
> Hillary insisting al Queda was in Iraq was a great moment.
> As well as Bill saying Iraq had WMDs when Bush took office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush was warned and ignored it. Instead, he poked the hornets nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hornets nest that would not exist save for BRITISH meddling.  The attack on Nice was done because it is an easy target.  Pretty much all of France is an easy target, but Nice was the best at that moment due to the celebrations.  That's what these scumbags are looking for, easy targets where they can get the most bang for their buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people doing these horrendous crimes are doing them because of American involvement in the Middle East.
Click to expand...





Annnnnd, once again, when have they NOT been attacking?  Give us a year that there were no Islamic attacks.  Just one.


----------



## ChrisL

NoNukes said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are.
> Hillary insisting al Queda was in Iraq was a great moment.
> As well as Bill saying Iraq had WMDs when Bush took office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush was warned and ignored it. Instead, he poked the hornets nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hornets nest that would not exist save for BRITISH meddling.  The attack on Nice was done because it is an easy target.  Pretty much all of France is an easy target, but Nice was the best at that moment due to the celebrations.  That's what these scumbags are looking for, easy targets where they can get the most bang for their buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people doing these horrendous crimes are doing them because of American involvement in the Middle East.
Click to expand...


Some, and some are doing it for other reasons, I'm sure.  Anyways, I wouldn't object to putting the kibosh on immigration here from war zones in the ME.  We are NOT doing ourselves any favors by inviting these people into our country.  Seriously!


----------



## skye

NoNukes said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are.
> Hillary insisting al Queda was in Iraq was a great moment.
> As well as Bill saying Iraq had WMDs when Bush took office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush was warned and ignored it. Instead, he poked the hornets nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hornets nest that would not exist save for BRITISH meddling.  The attack on Nice was done because it is an easy target.  Pretty much all of France is an easy target, but Nice was the best at that moment due to the celebrations.  That's what these scumbags are looking for, easy targets where they can get the most bang for their buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people doing these horrendous crimes are doing them because of American involvement in the Middle East.
Click to expand...



.....and I have a bridge in San Francisco to sell to you.   

My, people are morons!


----------



## MaryL

If we have a bad product, say bagged spinach contaminated with E Coli, or a bad bunch of airbags in cars, we don't worry about offending the people that made it happen. But when it comes to bad actors from a questionable religion, we tippy toe around the whole issue like cowards try to shift the blame. No. Let's nip the issue of Islamic terrorism in the bud. Islam IS the problem here. If it was a vegetable or a car product, we would pull it from  the public until it was proven safe. I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

NoNukes said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are.
> Hillary insisting al Queda was in Iraq was a great moment.
> As well as Bill saying Iraq had WMDs when Bush took office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush was warned and ignored it. Instead, he poked the hornets nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hornets nest that would not exist save for BRITISH meddling.  The attack on Nice was done because it is an easy target.  Pretty much all of France is an easy target, but Nice was the best at that moment due to the celebrations.  That's what these scumbags are looking for, easy targets where they can get the most bang for their buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people doing these horrendous crimes are doing them because of American involvement in the Middle East.
Click to expand...



 I'm starting to think you are really just a right winger trying to sound like the most moronic lefty imaginable.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## HUGGY

westwall said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was not going to let more American soldiers die because of Bush's mistake. What is going on in Nice has little to do with what happened in Syria. This was a crazy Myslim guy doing suicude by police.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are.
> Hillary insisting al Queda was in Iraq was a great moment.
> As well as Bill saying Iraq had WMDs when Bush took office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush was warned and ignored it. Instead, he poked the hornets nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hornets nest that would not exist save for BRITISH meddling.  The attack on Nice was done because it is an easy target.  Pretty much all of France is an easy target, but Nice was the best at that moment due to the celebrations.  That's what these scumbags are looking for, easy targets where they can get the most bang for their buck.
Click to expand...


You are an idiot.  The truck driver was barely a Muslim. He didn't follow Muslim rituals.  He was pissed off because his ex wife took his children away.  It was just an extension of his domestic situation.  

You people really need to get facts before blaming everything on Muslim terrorists.


----------



## westwall

HUGGY said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are.
> Hillary insisting al Queda was in Iraq was a great moment.
> As well as Bill saying Iraq had WMDs when Bush took office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush was warned and ignored it. Instead, he poked the hornets nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hornets nest that would not exist save for BRITISH meddling.  The attack on Nice was done because it is an easy target.  Pretty much all of France is an easy target, but Nice was the best at that moment due to the celebrations.  That's what these scumbags are looking for, easy targets where they can get the most bang for their buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.  The truck driver was barely a Muslim. He didn't follow Muslim rituals.  He was pissed off because his ex wife took his children away.  It was just an extension of his domestic situation.
> 
> You people really need to get facts before blaming everything on Muslim terrorists.
Click to expand...






And yet he was, wasn't he.  I will grant you that he was mainly a criminal, based on reports, but criminals in general don't go on suicidal jihads.


----------



## HUGGY

westwall said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are.
> Hillary insisting al Queda was in Iraq was a great moment.
> As well as Bill saying Iraq had WMDs when Bush took office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush was warned and ignored it. Instead, he poked the hornets nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hornets nest that would not exist save for BRITISH meddling.  The attack on Nice was done because it is an easy target.  Pretty much all of France is an easy target, but Nice was the best at that moment due to the celebrations.  That's what these scumbags are looking for, easy targets where they can get the most bang for their buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.  The truck driver was barely a Muslim. He didn't follow Muslim rituals.  He was pissed off because his ex wife took his children away.  It was just an extension of his domestic situation.
> 
> You people really need to get facts before blaming everything on Muslim terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet he was, wasn't he.  I will grant you that he was mainly a criminal, based on reports, but criminals in general don't go on suicidal jihads.
Click to expand...


That's right, he was a criminal and a mental case.  He was no more an extension of ISIS than the wacko that tore up Sandy Hook Elementary.  It happens.

Certainly ISIS is a danger to be vigilant of.  We don't need to blame EVERYTHING on them.  It serves us no purpose.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are.
> Hillary insisting al Queda was in Iraq was a great moment.
> As well as Bill saying Iraq had WMDs when Bush took office.
> 
> 
> 
> Bush was warned and ignored it. Instead, he poked the hornets nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hornets nest that would not exist save for BRITISH meddling.  The attack on Nice was done because it is an easy target.  Pretty much all of France is an easy target, but Nice was the best at that moment due to the celebrations.  That's what these scumbags are looking for, easy targets where they can get the most bang for their buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.  The truck driver was barely a Muslim. He didn't follow Muslim rituals.  He was pissed off because his ex wife took his children away.  It was just an extension of his domestic situation.
> 
> You people really need to get facts before blaming everything on Muslim terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet he was, wasn't he.  I will grant you that he was mainly a criminal, based on reports, but criminals in general don't go on suicidal jihads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right, he was a criminal and a mental case.  He was no more an extension of ISIS than the wacko that tore up Sandy Hook Elementary.  It happens.
> 
> Certainly ISIS is a danger to be vigilant of.  We don't need to blame EVERYTHING on them.  It serves us no purpose.
Click to expand...


No, they do plenty on their own.  They don't need any help being wackadoodles.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush was warned and ignored it. Instead, he poked the hornets nest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hornets nest that would not exist save for BRITISH meddling.  The attack on Nice was done because it is an easy target.  Pretty much all of France is an easy target, but Nice was the best at that moment due to the celebrations.  That's what these scumbags are looking for, easy targets where they can get the most bang for their buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.  The truck driver was barely a Muslim. He didn't follow Muslim rituals.  He was pissed off because his ex wife took his children away.  It was just an extension of his domestic situation.
> 
> You people really need to get facts before blaming everything on Muslim terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet he was, wasn't he.  I will grant you that he was mainly a criminal, based on reports, but criminals in general don't go on suicidal jihads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right, he was a criminal and a mental case.  He was no more an extension of ISIS than the wacko that tore up Sandy Hook Elementary.  It happens.
> 
> Certainly ISIS is a danger to be vigilant of.  We don't need to blame EVERYTHING on them.  It serves us no purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they do plenty on their own.  They don't need any help being wackadoodles.
Click to expand...


If part of ISIS's strategy is to drive Americans crazy...they are succeeding.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

westwall said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are.
> Hillary insisting al Queda was in Iraq was a great moment.
> As well as Bill saying Iraq had WMDs when Bush took office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush was warned and ignored it. Instead, he poked the hornets nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hornets nest that would not exist save for BRITISH meddling.  The attack on Nice was done because it is an easy target.  Pretty much all of France is an easy target, but Nice was the best at that moment due to the celebrations.  That's what these scumbags are looking for, easy targets where they can get the most bang for their buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people doing these horrendous crimes are doing them because of American involvement in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annnnnd, once again, when have they NOT been attacking?  Give us a year that there were no Islamic attacks.  Just one.
Click to expand...


These attacks are happening now with alarming frequency and I fear they've only just got started, I sense there's some mega one's coming up, I wish I could say different, but after last night I'm very resigned to the unfortunate inevitable, this is because next to nothing is being done to take the bull by the horns with these Satanic monsters.


----------



## Mindful

NoNukes said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not going to go after the people murdering Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are.
> Hillary insisting al Queda was in Iraq was a great moment.
> As well as Bill saying Iraq had WMDs when Bush took office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush was warned and ignored it. Instead, he poked the hornets nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hornets nest that would not exist save for BRITISH meddling.  The attack on Nice was done because it is an easy target.  Pretty much all of France is an easy target, but Nice was the best at that moment due to the celebrations.  That's what these scumbags are looking for, easy targets where they can get the most bang for their buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The people doing these horrendous crimes are doing them because of American involvement in the Middle East.
Click to expand...


They want to restore the Caliphate. It's a sacred duty.


----------



## Mindful

HUGGY said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are.
> Hillary insisting al Queda was in Iraq was a great moment.
> As well as Bill saying Iraq had WMDs when Bush took office.
> 
> 
> 
> Bush was warned and ignored it. Instead, he poked the hornets nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A hornets nest that would not exist save for BRITISH meddling.  The attack on Nice was done because it is an easy target.  Pretty much all of France is an easy target, but Nice was the best at that moment due to the celebrations.  That's what these scumbags are looking for, easy targets where they can get the most bang for their buck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.  The truck driver was barely a Muslim. He didn't follow Muslim rituals.  He was pissed off because his ex wife took his children away.  It was just an extension of his domestic situation.
> 
> You people really need to get facts before blaming everything on Muslim terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet he was, wasn't he.  I will grant you that he was mainly a criminal, based on reports, but criminals in general don't go on suicidal jihads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right, he was a criminal and a mental case.  He was no more an extension of ISIS than the wacko that tore up Sandy Hook Elementary.  It happens.
> 
> Certainly ISIS is a danger to be vigilant of.  We don't need to blame EVERYTHING on them.  It serves us no purpose.
Click to expand...


I beg your pardon?


----------



## Mindful

As jihadists around the world expressed their joy over Thursday evening’s terror attack in southern France, one ISIS sympathizer hailed Palestinian terrorists for pioneering the use of vehicles to attack civilians, the Middle East Media Research Institute(MEMRI) reported on Friday. 

“Killing by ramming using civilian cars and trucks is an idea born from the Maqdisi [Palestinian] mind, which has an innovative nature of thinking up jihad tactics,” read a posting on a pro-ISIS forum online. “Yesterday they taught us [about] the explosive vest, and many plans for street fighting, and today they taught us this tactic. May Allah bless Jerusalem and the environs of Jerusalem, and may Allah bless all of the Levant…Oh Aqsa, we are coming.”

Palestinians Hailed for Developing ‘Innovative’ Car-Ramming Terror Tactic Used in Nice Attack


----------



## HUGGY

Mindful said:


> As jihadists around the world expressed their joy over Thursday evening’s terror attack in southern France, one ISIS sympathizer hailed Palestinian terrorists for pioneering the use of vehicles to attack civilians, the Middle East Media Research Institute(MEMRI) reported on Friday.
> 
> “Killing by ramming using civilian cars and trucks is an idea born from the Maqdisi [Palestinian] mind, which has an innovative nature of thinking up jihad tactics,” read a posting on a pro-ISIS forum online. “Yesterday they taught us [about] the explosive vest, and many plans for street fighting, and today they taught us this tactic. May Allah bless Jerusalem and the environs of Jerusalem, and may Allah bless all of the Levant…Oh Aqsa, we are coming.”
> 
> Palestinians Hailed for Developing ‘Innovative’ Car-Ramming Terror Tactic Used in Nice Attack



So... ISIS has thought up a lot of ways to kill people..  And THAT proves that every form of murder lays at the feet of those wack extremists?

They sure have a lot of Americans on the run.  Not me.

I suppose every time you see a truck speeding down the freeway you will call the cops!


----------



## yiostheoy

Brynmr said:


> Uncertain if it's Moslem terrorism or not.
> 
> Many injured in Nice, France after truck drives into crowd, reports of gunfire


The perp, Mohammed Something, is not a terrorist.

He just went wacko.

He was having a bad day.

He lost his job.

His wife left him and took the kid.

He was mad at the world so he killed about 100 Bastille Day celebrants and injured another 100.

An American father and his infant child were killed.

Another American is missing.

Amazing what a run-away freight truck can do.

He just ran over people for about a mile along the celebration street.

His neighbors said he was not religious at all.

He was some kind of alcoholic.

Probably drunk when he pulled this stunt.

We need to outlaw alcohol again -- world wide.

He also had an AK-47 and an AR-15 but those are already illegal in France.


----------



## yiostheoy

Brynmr said:


> France has a huge Moslem community - upwards of 10% near as I can figure. I'm not surprised they're experiencing so many deadly terror attacks. This is likely another. We'll see.


The moslems don't seem to fit in well with the rest of the French for some reason.

This one was even married with a kid too.

Not exactly a young Islamist this time. 

Just some wacko guy who lost it.


----------



## Flopper

westwall said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.  Investigators found evidence of alcohol use and no prayer rug and so far no connection to ISIS.  In these load wolf attacks, ISIS is more often an excuse than a reason for the attack.  I think in this attack like the Orlando and San Bernadine attack, there were other reasons other than worldwide Jihad behind the attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are on to something...it is just a co-incidence that all these perps are  muslim......their religion had nothing to do with their desire to kill westerners...yeh dats da ticket...lets run wid dat boyos...even hillary agrees with us....she said muslims have nothing to do with terrorism...look how many support her....yeh we on a run...especiallly since obama and the media also support us...how can we lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You ignore the fact that according to the FBI, 94% of all terrorist attacks are not committed by Muslims.  You also conveniently ignore the fact that most of the victims of Islamic terrorist attacks are Muslims.
> 
> If you take the time to look at these lone wolf attacks, you will almost always find that there are strong motivations that have nothing to do with ISIS or religion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide a link to that estimate?  I have not seen that one so would be very interested in how they arrived at those percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found the FBI report.  Interestingly enough if they weren't Islamic terrorists, and they weren't anti abortion slime, they were Earth Liberation Front progressive loons.  And, this only looks at domestic terrorism over a very short period.  2002, to 2005.  I think we can safely say that the world has changed in the last eleven years.  And when looking at worldwide terrorism it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks, whether they are Syrian, Tunisian, Chechen, Bosnian, etc.  The one common denominator for almost all of them is their particular Islamic beliefs.
> 
> Terrorism 2002/2005
Click to expand...

Yes, the common denominator is their particular Islamic beliefs which are not shared by most Muslims.


jasonnfree said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh blow it out your ass you fucking halfwit.  You lecture everyone else about how they need to do some reading so here is me telling you that YOU need to do some reading.  This, all of this stems from the meddling of the British government under Disraeli who wanted to play his little games against the Russian bear and the easiest way to do that was from the southern regions.  To do that he had to stir up the hornets nest.  Then, they took control of Egypt for all intents and purposes to safeguard the Suez canal, and then after WWI they divided up the Ottoman Empire and drew borders on maps without paying the slightest bit of attention to which tribes were being mingled with which tribes, nor which sect of Islam was going where.
> 
> Almost the entirety of the situation that is going on now can be laid at the feet of the incompetent British bureaucrats you ignorant boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush attacking Iraq caused this. He created so many terrorists. We were warned at the time, and now is had come to happen. You are the ignorant boob. The west attacked Muslims, they are attacking back with a vengeance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at least you admit the muslim  are attacking.  And indiscriminately so.  More reason to ban anymore muslims coming to this country till we get a handle on things, like Trump is saying he would do.
Click to expand...

*That really makes no sense because the terrorist attacks we are having in the US are perpetrated mostly by American citizens or permanent residents that have lived here for years.  

Stopping Muslim immigration into the US is far more likely to increase the number of homegrown attacks and create the kind of hostility we are seeing in Europe. Compared to other countries Muslim-Americans are far more supportive of anti-terrorist measures.  According to Homeland Security, Muslims in the US are a vital resource in preventing terrorist attacks and we need to keep it that way.*


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncertain if it's Moslem terrorism or not.
> 
> Many injured in Nice, France after truck drives into crowd, reports of gunfire
> 
> 
> 
> The perp, Mohammed Something, is not a terrorist.
> 
> He just went wacko.
> 
> He was having a bad day.
> 
> He lost his job.
> 
> His wife left him and took the kid.
> 
> He was mad at the world so he killed about 100 Bastille Day celebrants and injured another 100.
> 
> An American father and his infant child were killed.
> 
> Another American is missing.
> 
> Amazing what a run-away freight truck can do.
> 
> He just ran over people for about a mile along the celebration street.
> 
> His neighbors said he was not religious at all.
> 
> He was some kind of alcoholic.
> 
> Probably drunk when he pulled this stunt.
> 
> We need to outlaw alcohol again -- world wide.
> 
> He also had an AK-47 and an AR-15 but those are already illegal in France.
Click to expand...


Outlaw alcohol worldwide?  Good luck with your endeavor.  Lol.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

_Warning: Grapic Content Warning (Meaning people ran over by a terrorist in a truck)
_


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


This actually captures the good vibes right before the attack. It was a nice place to have one's family. People need to wake up to the reality of Islam. This is just a waste. The one kid is on his cell phone videoing. He never even saw it coming. You hear family members and friends then just screaming at the nightmare.


----------



## ChrisL

Yup, my sympathies to the families and victims.  Nothing beyond that.  All this talk about going to "war" with an undefined group of people doesn't sit well with me.  I wonder how many would send their OWN sons to the ME to fight these savages?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> _Warning: Grapic Content Warning (Meaning people ran over by a terrorist in a truck)
> _
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available





ChrisL said:


> Yup, my sympathies to the families and victims.  Nothing beyond that.  All this talk about going to "war" with an undefined group of people doesn't sit well with me.  I wonder how many would send their OWN sons to the ME to fight these savages?



ISIS is only like 20K people. That's really low when you think about it. That's how weak the west has become. But my point would be that you could get an all volunteer army to do the job if our governments simply paid for it. There are many fighting men and women who care at the end of the day.

And frankly, there's enough mercenaries that would love a pay day as well. Don't listen to all the hot air concerns.


----------



## Brynmr

ChrisL said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are.
> Hillary insisting al Queda was in Iraq was a great moment.
> As well as Bill saying Iraq had WMDs when Bush took office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush was warned and ignored it. Instead, he poked the hornets nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron thinks the 93 WTC bombing was because W invaded Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are as thick as two planks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not because of just one party or one guy.  It is because of our POLICIES.  We need to stay out of others' business for a change.  Let these other countries work out their own problems, and we work on our problems here at home.
Click to expand...


You're saying that we minded our own business, Nice would not have happened?


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> Outlaw alcohol worldwide?  Good luck with your endeavor.  Lol.


I'm just saying, making laws makes about as much sense as outlawing alcohol again.


----------



## yiostheoy

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ISIS is only like 20K people. That's really low when you think about it. That's how weak the west has become. But my point would be that you could get an all volunteer army to do the job if our governments simply paid for it. There are many fighting men and women who care at the end of the day.
> 
> And frankly, there's enough mercenaries that would love a pay day as well. Don't listen to all the hot air concerns.


A single mercenary usually costs about $100K per year.

Where is the money going to come from?

Do you think the American Eagle sh!ts golden eggs?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

yiostheoy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS is only like 20K people. That's really low when you think about it. That's how weak the west has become. But my point would be that you could get an all volunteer army to do the job if our governments simply paid for it. There are many fighting men and women who care at the end of the day.
> 
> And frankly, there's enough mercenaries that would love a pay day as well. Don't listen to all the hot air concerns.
> 
> 
> 
> A single mercenary usually costs about $100K per year.
> 
> Where is the money going to come from?
> 
> Do you think the American Eagle sh!ts golden eggs?
Click to expand...


How poor do you think America (and its allies are) for fuck's sake? And you can get that back in oil, btw.


----------



## ChrisL

Brynmr said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are.
> Hillary insisting al Queda was in Iraq was a great moment.
> As well as Bill saying Iraq had WMDs when Bush took office.
> 
> 
> 
> Bush was warned and ignored it. Instead, he poked the hornets nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron thinks the 93 WTC bombing was because W invaded Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are as thick as two planks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not because of just one party or one guy.  It is because of our POLICIES.  We need to stay out of others' business for a change.  Let these other countries work out their own problems, and we work on our problems here at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're saying that we minded our own business, Nice would not have happened?
Click to expand...


I'm saying that we need to stop sending these countries "aid" money, stop having anything to do with them!  If it was up to me, I would completely wash our hands of that entire region of the world.  They are nothing but a thorn in side of the whole WORLD.  They sure aren't worth OUR blood and OUR money.


----------



## westwall

Flopper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are on to something...it is just a co-incidence that all these perps are  muslim......their religion had nothing to do with their desire to kill westerners...yeh dats da ticket...lets run wid dat boyos...even hillary agrees with us....she said muslims have nothing to do with terrorism...look how many support her....yeh we on a run...especiallly since obama and the media also support us...how can we lose?
> 
> 
> 
> *You ignore the fact that according to the FBI, 94% of all terrorist attacks are not committed by Muslims.  You also conveniently ignore the fact that most of the victims of Islamic terrorist attacks are Muslims.
> 
> If you take the time to look at these lone wolf attacks, you will almost always find that there are strong motivations that have nothing to do with ISIS or religion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide a link to that estimate?  I have not seen that one so would be very interested in how they arrived at those percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found the FBI report.  Interestingly enough if they weren't Islamic terrorists, and they weren't anti abortion slime, they were Earth Liberation Front progressive loons.  And, this only looks at domestic terrorism over a very short period.  2002, to 2005.  I think we can safely say that the world has changed in the last eleven years.  And when looking at worldwide terrorism it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks, whether they are Syrian, Tunisian, Chechen, Bosnian, etc.  The one common denominator for almost all of them is their particular Islamic beliefs.
> 
> Terrorism 2002/2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the common denominator is their particular Islamic beliefs which are not shared by most Muslims.
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh blow it out your ass you fucking halfwit.  You lecture everyone else about how they need to do some reading so here is me telling you that YOU need to do some reading.  This, all of this stems from the meddling of the British government under Disraeli who wanted to play his little games against the Russian bear and the easiest way to do that was from the southern regions.  To do that he had to stir up the hornets nest.  Then, they took control of Egypt for all intents and purposes to safeguard the Suez canal, and then after WWI they divided up the Ottoman Empire and drew borders on maps without paying the slightest bit of attention to which tribes were being mingled with which tribes, nor which sect of Islam was going where.
> 
> Almost the entirety of the situation that is going on now can be laid at the feet of the incompetent British bureaucrats you ignorant boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush attacking Iraq caused this. He created so many terrorists. We were warned at the time, and now is had come to happen. You are the ignorant boob. The west attacked Muslims, they are attacking back with a vengeance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at least you admit the muslim  are attacking.  And indiscriminately so.  More reason to ban anymore muslims coming to this country till we get a handle on things, like Trump is saying he would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That really makes no sense because the terrorist attacks we are having in the US are perpetrated mostly by American citizens or permanent residents that have lived here for years.
> 
> Stopping Muslim immigration into the US is far more likely to increase the number of homegrown attacks and create the kind of hostility we are seeing in Europe. Compared to other countries Muslim-Americans are far more supportive of anti-terrorist measures.  According to Homeland Security, Muslims in the US are a vital resource in preventing terrorist attacks and we need to keep it that way.*
Click to expand...






Yes, "most".  The problem of course is there are 300 million who do....


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You ignore the fact that according to the FBI, 94% of all terrorist attacks are not committed by Muslims.  You also conveniently ignore the fact that most of the victims of Islamic terrorist attacks are Muslims.
> 
> If you take the time to look at these lone wolf attacks, you will almost always find that there are strong motivations that have nothing to do with ISIS or religion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide a link to that estimate?  I have not seen that one so would be very interested in how they arrived at those percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found the FBI report.  Interestingly enough if they weren't Islamic terrorists, and they weren't anti abortion slime, they were Earth Liberation Front progressive loons.  And, this only looks at domestic terrorism over a very short period.  2002, to 2005.  I think we can safely say that the world has changed in the last eleven years.  And when looking at worldwide terrorism it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks, whether they are Syrian, Tunisian, Chechen, Bosnian, etc.  The one common denominator for almost all of them is their particular Islamic beliefs.
> 
> Terrorism 2002/2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the common denominator is their particular Islamic beliefs which are not shared by most Muslims.
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the legacy of the Bush administration. We were warned that this could happen when Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld poked the hornets nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh blow it out your ass you fucking halfwit.  You lecture everyone else about how they need to do some reading so here is me telling you that YOU need to do some reading.  This, all of this stems from the meddling of the British government under Disraeli who wanted to play his little games against the Russian bear and the easiest way to do that was from the southern regions.  To do that he had to stir up the hornets nest.  Then, they took control of Egypt for all intents and purposes to safeguard the Suez canal, and then after WWI they divided up the Ottoman Empire and drew borders on maps without paying the slightest bit of attention to which tribes were being mingled with which tribes, nor which sect of Islam was going where.
> 
> Almost the entirety of the situation that is going on now can be laid at the feet of the incompetent British bureaucrats you ignorant boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush attacking Iraq caused this. He created so many terrorists. We were warned at the time, and now is had come to happen. You are the ignorant boob. The west attacked Muslims, they are attacking back with a vengeance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at least you admit the muslim  are attacking.  And indiscriminately so.  More reason to ban anymore muslims coming to this country till we get a handle on things, like Trump is saying he would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That really makes no sense because the terrorist attacks we are having in the US are perpetrated mostly by American citizens or permanent residents that have lived here for years.
> 
> Stopping Muslim immigration into the US is far more likely to increase the number of homegrown attacks and create the kind of hostility we are seeing in Europe. Compared to other countries Muslim-Americans are far more supportive of anti-terrorist measures.  According to Homeland Security, Muslims in the US are a vital resource in preventing terrorist attacks and we need to keep it that way.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, "most".  The problem of course is there are 300 million who do....
Click to expand...


You can't tell the "bad" ones by looking at them either.  I've read that a lot of times they recruit those with no record. They might be crazy but they aren't necessarily stupid.  I've read about people in high places (relatively speaking) advocating, aiding and abetting and even participating in terrorism themselves.  So it's pretty scary to think a doctor from one of these countries with no background of doing anything would be allowed into our country and later go on to commit a terrorist attack.  I don't understand the logic of the leftists.  Something about the Statue of Liberty???    Maybe some day they can wake the hell up!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ChrisL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide a link to that estimate?  I have not seen that one so would be very interested in how they arrived at those percentages.
> 
> 
> 
> All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found the FBI report.  Interestingly enough if they weren't Islamic terrorists, and they weren't anti abortion slime, they were Earth Liberation Front progressive loons.  And, this only looks at domestic terrorism over a very short period.  2002, to 2005.  I think we can safely say that the world has changed in the last eleven years.  And when looking at worldwide terrorism it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks, whether they are Syrian, Tunisian, Chechen, Bosnian, etc.  The one common denominator for almost all of them is their particular Islamic beliefs.
> 
> Terrorism 2002/2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the common denominator is their particular Islamic beliefs which are not shared by most Muslims.
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh blow it out your ass you fucking halfwit.  You lecture everyone else about how they need to do some reading so here is me telling you that YOU need to do some reading.  This, all of this stems from the meddling of the British government under Disraeli who wanted to play his little games against the Russian bear and the easiest way to do that was from the southern regions.  To do that he had to stir up the hornets nest.  Then, they took control of Egypt for all intents and purposes to safeguard the Suez canal, and then after WWI they divided up the Ottoman Empire and drew borders on maps without paying the slightest bit of attention to which tribes were being mingled with which tribes, nor which sect of Islam was going where.
> 
> Almost the entirety of the situation that is going on now can be laid at the feet of the incompetent British bureaucrats you ignorant boob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush attacking Iraq caused this. He created so many terrorists. We were warned at the time, and now is had come to happen. You are the ignorant boob. The west attacked Muslims, they are attacking back with a vengeance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at least you admit the muslim  are attacking.  And indiscriminately so.  More reason to ban anymore muslims coming to this country till we get a handle on things, like Trump is saying he would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That really makes no sense because the terrorist attacks we are having in the US are perpetrated mostly by American citizens or permanent residents that have lived here for years.
> 
> Stopping Muslim immigration into the US is far more likely to increase the number of homegrown attacks and create the kind of hostility we are seeing in Europe. Compared to other countries Muslim-Americans are far more supportive of anti-terrorist measures.  According to Homeland Security, Muslims in the US are a vital resource in preventing terrorist attacks and we need to keep it that way.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, "most".  The problem of course is there are 300 million who do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't tell the "bad" ones by looking at them either.  I've read that a lot of times they recruit those with no record. They might be crazy but they aren't necessarily stupid.  I've read about people in high places (relatively speaking) advocating, aiding and abetting and even participating in terrorism themselves.  So it's pretty scary to think a doctor from one of these countries with no background of doing anything would be allowed into our country and later go on to commit a terrorist attack.  I don't understand the logic of the leftists.  Something about the Statue of Liberty???    Maybe some day they can wake the hell up!
Click to expand...


Evil's not as good at masking itself as you think. We know who these people are and how to take them out. Our weapons far surpass there's. Politicians have other interests. They make cold calculations in their interests; not the people's.


----------



## Mindful

HUGGY said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> As jihadists around the world expressed their joy over Thursday evening’s terror attack in southern France, one ISIS sympathizer hailed Palestinian terrorists for pioneering the use of vehicles to attack civilians, the Middle East Media Research Institute(MEMRI) reported on Friday.
> 
> “Killing by ramming using civilian cars and trucks is an idea born from the Maqdisi [Palestinian] mind, which has an innovative nature of thinking up jihad tactics,” read a posting on a pro-ISIS forum online. “Yesterday they taught us [about] the explosive vest, and many plans for street fighting, and today they taught us this tactic. May Allah bless Jerusalem and the environs of Jerusalem, and may Allah bless all of the Levant…Oh Aqsa, we are coming.”
> 
> Palestinians Hailed for Developing ‘Innovative’ Car-Ramming Terror Tactic Used in Nice Attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... ISIS has thought up a lot of ways to kill people..  And THAT proves that every form of murder lays at the feet of those wack extremists?
> 
> They sure have a lot of Americans on the run.  Not me.
> 
> I suppose every time you see a truck speeding down the freeway you will call the cops!
Click to expand...


No comment.


----------



## Mindful

Well there you have it.

Isis claims responsibility for Nice terror attacks.


----------



## Brynmr

ChrisL said:


> I'm saying that we need to stop sending these countries "aid" money, stop having anything to do with them!  If it was up to me, I would completely wash our hands of that entire region of the world.  They are nothing but a thorn in side of the whole WORLD.  They sure aren't worth OUR blood and OUR money.



I'd stop giving them money but the Islamic State is based in the ME and we need to destroy it. Do you believe freedom is worth fighting for?


----------



## Brynmr

NoNukes said:


> The people doing these horrendous crimes are doing them because of American involvement in the Middle East.



Ding Ding Ding... Winner of the month's dumbest comment.


----------



## LastProphet

LastProphet said:


> *Bastille Day truck attack for dummies: Tour de France, Tom Brady and Deflategate *
> ...
> *Why is the truck in script *
> The "_most mundane of weapons_" advances the same agenda as  _"the terrorist was apparently a perfectly integrated muslim who never showed any signs of being radicalized_".
> In other words, scripted to pass this message: "_it's impossible to prevent such attacks unless muslims are all interned in camps_".
> All in _Blog_
> http://illuminati-sport.blogspot.com/2016/07/tour-de-france-chaos-bastille-day-truck.htm



One day later one of the lines (and videos) in the script of the fake "_Coup attempt in Turkey_" is a parallel to Nice: "_Turkish Tank Crushes Citizens_",
In other words: one day later the "victims" are scripted as muslims, the real targets of the Nice truck. 

*BASICS*
Turkey: FAKE Coup attempt, SCRIPT exposed: suppress sunni opposition to Syria Invasion
Protest Suppression Techniques, by the Illuminati: Turkey: FAKE Coup attempt, Illuminati theater, SCRIPT exposed:suppress sunni opposition to Syria Invasion


----------



## Mindful

Five people being held in custody, linked to the attack in Nice.


----------



## Flopper

westwall said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.  Investigators found evidence of alcohol use and no prayer rug and so far no connection to ISIS.  In these load wolf attacks, ISIS is more often an excuse than a reason for the attack.  I think in this attack like the Orlando and San Bernadine attack, there were other reasons other than worldwide Jihad behind the attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are on to something...it is just a co-incidence that all these perps are  muslim......their religion had nothing to do with their desire to kill westerners...yeh dats da ticket...lets run wid dat boyos...even hillary agrees with us....she said muslims have nothing to do with terrorism...look how many support her....yeh we on a run...especiallly since obama and the media also support us...how can we lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You ignore the fact that according to the FBI, 94% of all terrorist attacks are not committed by Muslims.  You also conveniently ignore the fact that most of the victims of Islamic terrorist attacks are Muslims.
> 
> If you take the time to look at these lone wolf attacks, you will almost always find that there are strong motivations that have nothing to do with ISIS or religion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide a link to that estimate?  I have not seen that one so would be very interested in how they arrived at those percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found the FBI report.  Interestingly enough if they weren't Islamic terrorists, and they weren't anti abortion slime, they were Earth Liberation Front progressive loons.  And, this only looks at domestic terrorism over a very short period.  2002, to 2005.  I think we can safely say that the world has changed in the last eleven years.  And when looking at worldwide terrorism it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks, whether they are Syrian, Tunisian, Chechen, Bosnian, etc.  The one common denominator for almost all of them is their particular Islamic beliefs.
> 
> Terrorism 2002/2005
Click to expand...

*When you say, "it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks", that is simply not true.  What is true is that attacks with large numbers of causalities, which dominate media attention are usually Islamic terrorist attacks.  However, there are literally thousands of terrorists attacks around the world with less causalities that get little media attention which are not religiously inspired.  If you want to look at the sources of terrorism, you have to look deeper than the small number of high causality attacks that dominate the media. 

In the last five years, less than 2 percent of all terrorist attacks in the E.U. have been “religiously motivated.”  In 2013, there were 152 terrorist attacks in the EU. Two of them were “religiously motivated.” In 2012, there were 219 terrorist attacks in EU countries, six of them were “religiously motivated.”  n 2011, not one of the 174 terrorist attacks in EU countries in 2011 were “affiliated or inspired” by terrorist organizations. 2010, 249 terrorist attacks, three of them were considered by Europol to be “Islamist.” In 2009, of 294 terrorist attacks, only one was related to Islamist militancy – though Europol added the caveat, “Islamist terrorists still aim to cause mass casualties.”

Back in the United States, the percentage of terror attacks committed by Muslims is almost as miniscule as in Europe.  a 2014 study by University of North Carolina found, since the 9/11 attacks, Muslim-linked terrorism has claimed the lives of 37 Americans. In that same time period, more than 190,000 Americans were murdered.

Less Than 2 Percent Of Terrorist Attacks In The E.U. Are Religiously Motivated
Are All Terrorists Muslims? It’s Not Even Close *


----------



## westwall

Flopper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are on to something...it is just a co-incidence that all these perps are  muslim......their religion had nothing to do with their desire to kill westerners...yeh dats da ticket...lets run wid dat boyos...even hillary agrees with us....she said muslims have nothing to do with terrorism...look how many support her....yeh we on a run...especiallly since obama and the media also support us...how can we lose?
> 
> 
> 
> *You ignore the fact that according to the FBI, 94% of all terrorist attacks are not committed by Muslims.  You also conveniently ignore the fact that most of the victims of Islamic terrorist attacks are Muslims.
> 
> If you take the time to look at these lone wolf attacks, you will almost always find that there are strong motivations that have nothing to do with ISIS or religion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide a link to that estimate?  I have not seen that one so would be very interested in how they arrived at those percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found the FBI report.  Interestingly enough if they weren't Islamic terrorists, and they weren't anti abortion slime, they were Earth Liberation Front progressive loons.  And, this only looks at domestic terrorism over a very short period.  2002, to 2005.  I think we can safely say that the world has changed in the last eleven years.  And when looking at worldwide terrorism it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks, whether they are Syrian, Tunisian, Chechen, Bosnian, etc.  The one common denominator for almost all of them is their particular Islamic beliefs.
> 
> Terrorism 2002/2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *When you say, "it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks", that is simply not true.  What is true is that attacks with large numbers of causalities, which dominate media attention are usually Islamic terrorist attacks.  However, there are literally thousands of terrorists attacks around the world with less causalities that get little media attention which are not religiously inspired.  If you want to look at the sources of terrorism, you have to look deeper than the small number of high causality attacks that dominate the media.
> 
> In the last five years, less than 2 percent of all terrorist attacks in the E.U. have been “religiously motivated.”  In 2013, there were 152 terrorist attacks in the EU. Two of them were “religiously motivated.” In 2012, there were 219 terrorist attacks in EU countries, six of them were “religiously motivated.”  n 2011, not one of the 174 terrorist attacks in EU countries in 2011 were “affiliated or inspired” by terrorist organizations. 2010, 249 terrorist attacks, three of them were considered by Europol to be “Islamist.” In 2009, of 294 terrorist attacks, only one was related to Islamist militancy – though Europol added the caveat, “Islamist terrorists still aim to cause mass casualties.”
> 
> Back in the United States, the percentage of terror attacks committed by Muslims is almost as miniscule as in Europe.  a 2014 study by University of North Carolina found, since the 9/11 attacks, Muslim-linked terrorism has claimed the lives of 37 Americans. In that same time period, more than 190,000 Americans were murdered.
> 
> Less Than 2 Percent Of Terrorist Attacks In The E.U. Are Religiously Motivated
> Are All Terrorists Muslims? It’s Not Even Close *
Click to expand...






I have a huge problem with that Think Progress report.  Nowhere do they provide the slightest support for their statement.  They toss out a bunch of numbers and then they never provide a source for those numbers.  I have looked and looked and can't find their source.  Can you?

The report that they reference likewise tosses out numbers that are unsubstantiated, and if you try to look at the actual report, it requires authorization.  Thus, they can basically tell you anything they want and there is no way to check them.  The video evidence we have is very compelling that they are not telling the truth.  And go figure governments worldwide have been caught repeatedly lying about things so this appears to me to be more of the same.


----------



## Brynmr

Flopper said:


> *When you say, "it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks", that is simply not true.  What is true is that attacks with large numbers of causalities, which dominate media attention are usually Islamic terrorist attacks.  However, there are literally thousands of terrorists attacks around the world with less causalities that get little media attention which are not religiously inspired.  If you want to look at the sources of terrorism, you have to look deeper than the small number of high causality attacks that dominate the media.
> 
> In the last five years, less than 2 percent of all terrorist attacks in the E.U. have been “religiously motivated.”  In 2013, there were 152 terrorist attacks in the EU. Two of them were “religiously motivated.” In 2012, there were 219 terrorist attacks in EU countries, six of them were “religiously motivated.”  n 2011, not one of the 174 terrorist attacks in EU countries in 2011 were “affiliated or inspired” by terrorist organizations. 2010, 249 terrorist attacks, three of them were considered by Europol to be “Islamist.” In 2009, of 294 terrorist attacks, only one was related to Islamist militancy – though Europol added the caveat, “Islamist terrorists still aim to cause mass casualties.”
> 
> Back in the United States, the percentage of terror attacks committed by Muslims is almost as miniscule as in Europe.  a 2014 study by University of North Carolina found, since the 9/11 attacks, Muslim-linked terrorism has claimed the lives of 37 Americans. In that same time period, more than 190,000 Americans were murdered.
> 
> Less Than 2 Percent Of Terrorist Attacks In The E.U. Are Religiously Motivated
> Are All Terrorists Muslims? It’s Not Even Close *



Red herring and a really really big one.


----------



## Mindful

Brynmr said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *When you say, "it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks", that is simply not true.  What is true is that attacks with large numbers of causalities, which dominate media attention are usually Islamic terrorist attacks.  However, there are literally thousands of terrorists attacks around the world with less causalities that get little media attention which are not religiously inspired.  If you want to look at the sources of terrorism, you have to look deeper than the small number of high causality attacks that dominate the media.
> 
> In the last five years, less than 2 percent of all terrorist attacks in the E.U. have been “religiously motivated.”  In 2013, there were 152 terrorist attacks in the EU. Two of them were “religiously motivated.” In 2012, there were 219 terrorist attacks in EU countries, six of them were “religiously motivated.”  n 2011, not one of the 174 terrorist attacks in EU countries in 2011 were “affiliated or inspired” by terrorist organizations. 2010, 249 terrorist attacks, three of them were considered by Europol to be “Islamist.” In 2009, of 294 terrorist attacks, only one was related to Islamist militancy – though Europol added the caveat, “Islamist terrorists still aim to cause mass casualties.”
> 
> Back in the United States, the percentage of terror attacks committed by Muslims is almost as miniscule as in Europe.  a 2014 study by University of North Carolina found, since the 9/11 attacks, Muslim-linked terrorism has claimed the lives of 37 Americans. In that same time period, more than 190,000 Americans were murdered.
> 
> Less Than 2 Percent Of Terrorist Attacks In The E.U. Are Religiously Motivated
> Are All Terrorists Muslims? It’s Not Even Close *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red herring and a really really big one.
Click to expand...


I wonder why the need to present them.


----------



## Mindful

"We are on the verge of a civil war." That quote did not come from a fanatic or a lunatic. No, it came from head of France's homeland security, the DGSI (Direction générale de la sécurité intérieure), Patrick Calvar. He has, in fact, spoken of the risk of a civil war many times. On July 12th, he warned a commission of members of parliament, in charge of a survey about the terrorist attacks of 2015, about it.

No one knows if the truck terrorist, who plowed into the July 14th Bastille Day crowd in Nice and killed more than 80 people, will be the trigger for a French civil war, but it might help to look at what creates the risk of one in France and other countries, such as Germany or Sweden.

The main reason is the failure of the state.

*1. France is at War but the Enemy is Never Named.*

France is the main target of repeated Islamist attacks; the more important Islamist terrorist bloodbaths took place at the magazine _Charlie Hebdo_ and the Hypercacher supermarket of Vincennes (2015); the Bataclan Theater, its nearby restaurants and the Stade de France stadium, (2015); the failed attack on the Thalys train; the beheading of Hervé Cornara (2015); the assassination of two policemen in Magnanville in June (2016), and now the truck-ramming in Nice, on the day commemorating the French Revolution of 1789.

Most of those attacks were committed by French Muslims: citizens on their way back from Syria (the Kouachi brothers at _Charlie Hebdo),_ or by French Islamists (Larossi Abballa who killed a police family in Magnanville in June 2016) who later claimed their allegiance to Islamic State (ISIS). The truck killer in Nice was Tunisian but married to a French woman, whith whom he had three children together, and lived quietly in Nice until he decided to murder more than 80 people and wound dozens more.

After each of these tragic episodes President François Hollande refused to name the enemy, refused to name Islamism -- and especially refused to name French Islamists -- as the enemy of French citizens.

France: The Coming Civil War


----------



## Brynmr

Mindful said:


> I wonder why the need to present them.



To avoid dealing with the problem, I imagine.


----------



## Katzndogz

Flopper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are on to something...it is just a co-incidence that all these perps are  muslim......their religion had nothing to do with their desire to kill westerners...yeh dats da ticket...lets run wid dat boyos...even hillary agrees with us....she said muslims have nothing to do with terrorism...look how many support her....yeh we on a run...especiallly since obama and the media also support us...how can we lose?
> 
> 
> 
> *You ignore the fact that according to the FBI, 94% of all terrorist attacks are not committed by Muslims.  You also conveniently ignore the fact that most of the victims of Islamic terrorist attacks are Muslims.
> 
> If you take the time to look at these lone wolf attacks, you will almost always find that there are strong motivations that have nothing to do with ISIS or religion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide a link to that estimate?  I have not seen that one so would be very interested in how they arrived at those percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found the FBI report.  Interestingly enough if they weren't Islamic terrorists, and they weren't anti abortion slime, they were Earth Liberation Front progressive loons.  And, this only looks at domestic terrorism over a very short period.  2002, to 2005.  I think we can safely say that the world has changed in the last eleven years.  And when looking at worldwide terrorism it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks, whether they are Syrian, Tunisian, Chechen, Bosnian, etc.  The one common denominator for almost all of them is their particular Islamic beliefs.
> 
> Terrorism 2002/2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *When you say, "it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks", that is simply not true.  What is true is that attacks with large numbers of causalities, which dominate media attention are usually Islamic terrorist attacks.  However, there are literally thousands of terrorists attacks around the world with less causalities that get little media attention which are not religiously inspired.  If you want to look at the sources of terrorism, you have to look deeper than the small number of high causality attacks that dominate the media.
> 
> In the last five years, less than 2 percent of all terrorist attacks in the E.U. have been “religiously motivated.”  In 2013, there were 152 terrorist attacks in the EU. Two of them were “religiously motivated.” In 2012, there were 219 terrorist attacks in EU countries, six of them were “religiously motivated.”  n 2011, not one of the 174 terrorist attacks in EU countries in 2011 were “affiliated or inspired” by terrorist organizations. 2010, 249 terrorist attacks, three of them were considered by Europol to be “Islamist.” In 2009, of 294 terrorist attacks, only one was related to Islamist militancy – though Europol added the caveat, “Islamist terrorists still aim to cause mass casualties.”
> 
> Back in the United States, the percentage of terror attacks committed by Muslims is almost as miniscule as in Europe.  a 2014 study by University of North Carolina found, since the 9/11 attacks, Muslim-linked terrorism has claimed the lives of 37 Americans. In that same time period, more than 190,000 Americans were murdered.
> 
> Less Than 2 Percent Of Terrorist Attacks In The E.U. Are Religiously Motivated
> Are All Terrorists Muslims? It’s Not Even Close *
Click to expand...

37 Americans!  Does this include the 49 in Orlando,  the 14 in San Bernardino, the ones at Fort Hood, Boston. Chattanooga?   I can see individuals being ignored like the woman who was beheaded by a coworker,   You can see that 37 was pulled out of someone's ass.


----------



## depotoo

A study that ends with the year 2005...and shows 6% of 1.2 billion are terrorists...that only leaves 72,000,000 (that is 72 million) to create havoc throughout the world. 





Flopper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's coming don't you?
> 
> Stories are coming out that the perp was deeply troubled and distressed because of marital problems. Was a Muslim, but did not live a Muslim life.
> 
> So he'll be exonerated from Isis connections. Similar to the  Orlando massacre and the gay issue. It's already started on another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> True.  Investigators found evidence of alcohol use and no prayer rug and so far no connection to ISIS.  In these load wolf attacks, ISIS is more often an excuse than a reason for the attack.  I think in this attack like the Orlando and San Bernadine attack, there were other reasons other than worldwide Jihad behind the attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are on to something...it is just a co-incidence that all these perps are  muslim......their religion had nothing to do with their desire to kill westerners...yeh dats da ticket...lets run wid dat boyos...even hillary agrees with us....she said muslims have nothing to do with terrorism...look how many support her....yeh we on a run...especiallly since obama and the media also support us...how can we lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You ignore the fact that according to the FBI, 94% of all terrorist attacks are not committed by Muslims.  You also conveniently ignore the fact that most of the victims of Islamic terrorist attacks are Muslims.
> 
> If you take the time to look at these lone wolf attacks, you will almost always find that there are strong motivations that have nothing to do with ISIS or religion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide a link to that estimate?  I have not seen that one so would be very interested in how they arrived at those percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t
Click to expand...

J


----------



## depotoo

And the ungodly number that have been labeled as work place violence, etc., rather than what they are.





Tipsycatlover said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You ignore the fact that according to the FBI, 94% of all terrorist attacks are not committed by Muslims.  You also conveniently ignore the fact that most of the victims of Islamic terrorist attacks are Muslims.
> 
> If you take the time to look at these lone wolf attacks, you will almost always find that there are strong motivations that have nothing to do with ISIS or religion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide a link to that estimate?  I have not seen that one so would be very interested in how they arrived at those percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found the FBI report.  Interestingly enough if they weren't Islamic terrorists, and they weren't anti abortion slime, they were Earth Liberation Front progressive loons.  And, this only looks at domestic terrorism over a very short period.  2002, to 2005.  I think we can safely say that the world has changed in the last eleven years.  And when looking at worldwide terrorism it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks, whether they are Syrian, Tunisian, Chechen, Bosnian, etc.  The one common denominator for almost all of them is their particular Islamic beliefs.
> 
> Terrorism 2002/2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *When you say, "it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks", that is simply not true.  What is true is that attacks with large numbers of causalities, which dominate media attention are usually Islamic terrorist attacks.  However, there are literally thousands of terrorists attacks around the world with less causalities that get little media attention which are not religiously inspired.  If you want to look at the sources of terrorism, you have to look deeper than the small number of high causality attacks that dominate the media.
> 
> In the last five years, less than 2 percent of all terrorist attacks in the E.U. have been “religiously motivated.”  In 2013, there were 152 terrorist attacks in the EU. Two of them were “religiously motivated.” In 2012, there were 219 terrorist attacks in EU countries, six of them were “religiously motivated.”  n 2011, not one of the 174 terrorist attacks in EU countries in 2011 were “affiliated or inspired” by terrorist organizations. 2010, 249 terrorist attacks, three of them were considered by Europol to be “Islamist.” In 2009, of 294 terrorist attacks, only one was related to Islamist militancy – though Europol added the caveat, “Islamist terrorists still aim to cause mass casualties.”
> 
> Back in the United States, the percentage of terror attacks committed by Muslims is almost as miniscule as in Europe.  a 2014 study by University of North Carolina found, since the 9/11 attacks, Muslim-linked terrorism has claimed the lives of 37 Americans. In that same time period, more than 190,000 Americans were murdered.
> 
> Less Than 2 Percent Of Terrorist Attacks In The E.U. Are Religiously Motivated
> Are All Terrorists Muslims? It’s Not Even Close *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 37 Americans!  Does this include the 49 in Orlando,  the 14 in San Bernardino, the ones at Fort Hood, Boston. Chattanooga?   I can see individuals being ignored like the woman who was beheaded by a coworker,   You can see that 37 was pulled out of someone's ass.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sundance508

yiostheoy said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> France has a huge Moslem community - upwards of 10% near as I can figure. I'm not surprised they're experiencing so many deadly terror attacks. This is likely another. We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> The moslems don't seem to fit in well with the rest of the French for some reason.
> 
> This one was even married with a kid too.
> 
> Not exactly a young Islamist this time.
> 
> Just some wacko guy who lost it.
Click to expand...


He sent a huge sum of money to his family(his brother described it as a fortune)right before he martyred himself...wonder where he got all that money? 

You see what you want to see...but reality is quite different.  No co-incidence that all these perps of terror in France are muslim...btw why did he shout Allah Akbar?

It is well known that muslim terrorists have a lot of personal problems.  Muhammed himself the founder of Islam was psychotic...look at any radical group of any nature...always people with problems...what do you think motivates them to the radical fringes? 

Get real this liberal push to portray these killers as just sick puppys with no connection to islam  will not wash.,,,ISIS is constantly sending out messages pleading with muslims to do these things...who do you think are the most receptive.....quite clear.....muslims with problems...they want to vindicate their failure in life by going out and becoming a martyr....believing they will go directly to paradise.

All you Chumps in denial need to wake up.


----------



## Sundance508

yiostheoy said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uncertain if it's Moslem terrorism or not.
> 
> Many injured in Nice, France after truck drives into crowd, reports of gunfire
> 
> 
> 
> The perp, Mohammed Something, is not a terrorist.
> 
> He just went wacko.
> 
> He was having a bad day.
> 
> He lost his job.
> 
> His wife left him and took the kid.
> 
> He was mad at the world so he killed about 100 Bastille Day celebrants and injured another 100.
> 
> An American father and his infant child were killed.
> 
> Another American is missing.
> 
> Amazing what a run-away freight truck can do.
> 
> He just ran over people for about a mile along the celebration street.
> 
> His neighbors said he was not religious at all.
> 
> He was some kind of alcoholic.
> 
> Probably drunk when he pulled this stunt.
> 
> We need to outlaw alcohol again -- world wide.
> 
> He also had an AK-47 and an AR-15 but those are already illegal in France.
Click to expand...


The libtards want you to believe that just because these muslim terrorists have personal problems they do not qualify as islamic terrorists....I suppose for the liberals to believe someone is a islamic terrorist they must have a i.d. card signed by the head of ISIS confirming their affiliation ...what a joke. 

Something else...this muslim terrorist in nice left behind his id card....why do you think he did that?...obviously he wanted recognition for his martyrdom and a payout to his family from ISIS for his act of martyrdom.

Paycheck for Terrorism: $5,300 for Suicide Attack


----------



## depotoo

France alone has had 7 Islamic attacks in  18 months.  You can't really believe your hype  can you?
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/17/world/europe/isis-nice-france-attack.html


Flopper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are on to something...it is just a co-incidence that all these perps are  muslim......their religion had nothing to do with their desire to kill westerners...yeh dats da ticket...lets run wid dat boyos...even hillary agrees with us....she said muslims have nothing to do with terrorism...look how many support her....yeh we on a run...especiallly since obama and the media also support us...how can we lose?
> 
> 
> 
> *You ignore the fact that according to the FBI, 94% of all terrorist attacks are not committed by Muslims.  You also conveniently ignore the fact that most of the victims of Islamic terrorist attacks are Muslims.
> 
> If you take the time to look at these lone wolf attacks, you will almost always find that there are strong motivations that have nothing to do with ISIS or religion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide a link to that estimate?  I have not seen that one so would be very interested in how they arrived at those percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found the FBI report.  Interestingly enough if they weren't Islamic terrorists, and they weren't anti abortion slime, they were Earth Liberation Front progressive loons.  And, this only looks at domestic terrorism over a very short period.  2002, to 2005.  I think we can safely say that the world has changed in the last eleven years.  And when looking at worldwide terrorism it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks, whether they are Syrian, Tunisian, Chechen, Bosnian, etc.  The one common denominator for almost all of them is their particular Islamic beliefs.
> 
> Terrorism 2002/2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *When you say, "it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks", that is simply not true.  What is true is that attacks with large numbers of causalities, which dominate media attention are usually Islamic terrorist attacks.  However, there are literally thousands of terrorists attacks around the world with less causalities that get little media attention which are not religiously inspired.  If you want to look at the sources of terrorism, you have to look deeper than the small number of high causality attacks that dominate the media.
> 
> In the last five years, less than 2 percent of all terrorist attacks in the E.U. have been “religiously motivated.”  In 2013, there were 152 terrorist attacks in the EU. Two of them were “religiously motivated.” In 2012, there were 219 terrorist attacks in EU countries, six of them were “religiously motivated.”  n 2011, not one of the 174 terrorist attacks in EU countries in 2011 were “affiliated or inspired” by terrorist organizations. 2010, 249 terrorist attacks, three of them were considered by Europol to be “Islamist.” In 2009, of 294 terrorist attacks, only one was related to Islamist militancy – though Europol added the caveat, “Islamist terrorists still aim to cause mass casualties.”
> 
> Back in the United States, the percentage of terror attacks committed by Muslims is almost as miniscule as in Europe.  a 2014 study by University of North Carolina found, since the 9/11 attacks, Muslim-linked terrorism has claimed the lives of 37 Americans. In that same time period, more than 190,000 Americans were murdered.
> 
> Less Than 2 Percent Of Terrorist Attacks In The E.U. Are Religiously Motivated
> Are All Terrorists Muslims? It’s Not Even Close *
Click to expand...


----------



## aris2chat

driver of truck






french tunisian


----------



## depotoo

Attacker sent selfie of beheading 'to Syria'

I don't believe this one was included in the 7 attacks, so that makes 8.


----------



## Sundance508

westwall said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You ignore the fact that according to the FBI, 94% of all terrorist attacks are not committed by Muslims.  You also conveniently ignore the fact that most of the victims of Islamic terrorist attacks are Muslims.
> 
> If you take the time to look at these lone wolf attacks, you will almost always find that there are strong motivations that have nothing to do with ISIS or religion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the ones trying to excuse islam as a purveyor of terrorism are of course muslims...that is no suprise....yet many of those who try to deny the islamic link are not muslims...just simple minded pc liberals who always strive to defend the rejects of society aka the black criminals, the blm movement etc.
> 
> 
> Could you provide a link to that estimate?  I have not seen that one so would be very interested in how they arrived at those percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found the FBI report.  Interestingly enough if they weren't Islamic terrorists, and they weren't anti abortion slime, they were Earth Liberation Front progressive loons.  And, this only looks at domestic terrorism over a very short period.  2002, to 2005.  I think we can safely say that the world has changed in the last eleven years.  And when looking at worldwide terrorism it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks, whether they are Syrian, Tunisian, Chechen, Bosnian, etc.  The one common denominator for almost all of them is their particular Islamic beliefs.
> 
> Terrorism 2002/2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *When you say, "it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks", that is simply not true.  What is true is that attacks with large numbers of causalities, which dominate media attention are usually Islamic terrorist attacks.  However, there are literally thousands of terrorists attacks around the world with less causalities that get little media attention which are not religiously inspired.  If you want to look at the sources of terrorism, you have to look deeper than the small number of high causality attacks that dominate the media.
> 
> In the last five years, less than 2 percent of all terrorist attacks in the E.U. have been “religiously motivated.”  In 2013, there were 152 terrorist attacks in the EU. Two of them were “religiously motivated.” In 2012, there were 219 terrorist attacks in EU countries, six of them were “religiously motivated.”  n 2011, not one of the 174 terrorist attacks in EU countries in 2011 were “affiliated or inspired” by terrorist organizations. 2010, 249 terrorist attacks, three of them were considered by Europol to be “Islamist.” In 2009, of 294 terrorist attacks, only one was related to Islamist militancy – though Europol added the caveat, “Islamist terrorists still aim to cause mass casualties.”
> 
> Back in the United States, the percentage of terror attacks committed by Muslims is almost as miniscule as in Europe.  a 2014 study by University of North Carolina found, since the 9/11 attacks, Muslim-linked terrorism has claimed the lives of 37 Americans. In that same time period, more than 190,000 Americans were murdered.
> 
> Less Than 2 Percent Of Terrorist Attacks In The E.U. Are Religiously Motivated
> Are All Terrorists Muslims? It’s Not Even Close *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a huge problem with that Think Progress report.  Nowhere do they provide the slightest support for their statement.  They toss out a bunch of numbers and then they never provide a source for those numbers.  I have looked and looked and can't find their source.  Can you?
> 
> The report that they reference likewise tosses out numbers that are unsubstantiated, and if you try to look at the actual report, it requires authorization.  Thus, they can basically tell you anything they want and there is no way to check them.  The video evidence we have is very compelling that they are not telling the truth.  And go figure governments worldwide have been caught repeatedly lying about things so this appears to me to be more of the same.
Click to expand...




depotoo said:


> France alone has had 7 Islamic attacks in  18 months.  You can't really believe your hype  can you?
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/17/world/europe/isis-nice-france-attack.html
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You ignore the fact that according to the FBI, 94% of all terrorist attacks are not committed by Muslims.  You also conveniently ignore the fact that most of the victims of Islamic terrorist attacks are Muslims.
> 
> If you take the time to look at these lone wolf attacks, you will almost always find that there are strong motivations that have nothing to do with ISIS or religion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide a link to that estimate?  I have not seen that one so would be very interested in how they arrived at those percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found the FBI report.  Interestingly enough if they weren't Islamic terrorists, and they weren't anti abortion slime, they were Earth Liberation Front progressive loons.  And, this only looks at domestic terrorism over a very short period.  2002, to 2005.  I think we can safely say that the world has changed in the last eleven years.  And when looking at worldwide terrorism it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks, whether they are Syrian, Tunisian, Chechen, Bosnian, etc.  The one common denominator for almost all of them is their particular Islamic beliefs.
> 
> Terrorism 2002/2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *When you say, "it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks", that is simply not true.  What is true is that attacks with large numbers of causalities, which dominate media attention are usually Islamic terrorist attacks.  However, there are literally thousands of terrorists attacks around the world with less causalities that get little media attention which are not religiously inspired.  If you want to look at the sources of terrorism, you have to look deeper than the small number of high causality attacks that dominate the media.
> 
> In the last five years, less than 2 percent of all terrorist attacks in the E.U. have been “religiously motivated.”  In 2013, there were 152 terrorist attacks in the EU. Two of them were “religiously motivated.” In 2012, there were 219 terrorist attacks in EU countries, six of them were “religiously motivated.”  n 2011, not one of the 174 terrorist attacks in EU countries in 2011 were “affiliated or inspired” by terrorist organizations. 2010, 249 terrorist attacks, three of them were considered by Europol to be “Islamist.” In 2009, of 294 terrorist attacks, only one was related to Islamist militancy – though Europol added the caveat, “Islamist terrorists still aim to cause mass casualties.”
> 
> Back in the United States, the percentage of terror attacks committed by Muslims is almost as miniscule as in Europe.  a 2014 study by University of North Carolina found, since the 9/11 attacks, Muslim-linked terrorism has claimed the lives of 37 Americans. In that same time period, more than 190,000 Americans were murdered.
> 
> Less Than 2 Percent Of Terrorist Attacks In The E.U. Are Religiously Motivated
> Are All Terrorists Muslims? It’s Not Even Close *
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sundance508

depotoo said:


> Attacker sent selfie of beheading 'to Syria'
> 
> I don't believe this one was included in the 7 attacks, so that makes 8.


Report: French Government Covered-Up Torture of Bataclan Victims to Avoid Offending Muslims


----------



## Sundance508

'The historical Muhammad is too privileged to be formally evaluated in the fashion a clinical psychologist would like. But given certain of his well-known and highly documented behaviors, it is certain that he had a conflict-ridden psychological dependence on others. He was not capable of introspection. He had shown all the symptoms of his lunacy and his prophetic claim was based on the quicksand of grand delusion. But the irony is that the entire religion of Islam is based on the truth claim of such a man who could easily swing back and forth between the two extremes - reality and fantasy. Like the mythological Narcissus, he actually worshipped his own image - not God. He had created Allah in his own image and attributed to that God the qualities of his own self. He used Islam to pervade Muslim psyche, and possessed their mind. Islam is an extremely defenseless religion and hence vulnerable to collapse. "Defenseless" in the sense, there is not a single atom of truth in it to support. This failed religion, originated from the grand delusion of a malignant Narcissist, is the biggest hoax humanity has ever seen.'

https://www.amazon.com/Islam-Dismantled-Illness-Prophet-Muhammad/dp/1926800060&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## depotoo

Yeah, I knew about that.  It's horrific.





Sundance508 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacker sent selfie of beheading 'to Syria'
> 
> I don't believe this one was included in the 7 attacks, so that makes 8.
> 
> 
> 
> Report: French Government Covered-Up Torture of Bataclan Victims to Avoid Offending Muslims
Click to expand...


----------



## Sundance508

What makes Islam so different?  

Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth


----------



## Mindful

Sundance508 said:


> 'The historical Muhammad is too privileged to be formally evaluated in the fashion a clinical psychologist would like. But given certain of his well-known and highly documented behaviors, it is certain that he had a conflict-ridden psychological dependence on others. He was not capable of introspection. He had shown all the symptoms of his lunacy and his prophetic claim was based on the quicksand of grand delusion. But the irony is that the entire religion of Islam is based on the truth claim of such a man who could easily swing back and forth between the two extremes - reality and fantasy. Like the mythological Narcissus, he actually worshipped his own image - not God. He had created Allah in his own image and attributed to that God the qualities of his own self. He used Islam to pervade Muslim psyche, and possessed their mind. Islam is an extremely defenseless religion and hence vulnerable to collapse. "Defenseless" in the sense, there is not a single atom of truth in it to support. This failed religion, originated from the grand delusion of a malignant Narcissist, is the biggest hoax humanity has ever seen.'
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Islam-Dismantled-Illness-Prophet-Muhammad/dp/1926800060&tag=ff0d01-20



Why has it lasted for so many hundreds of years?


----------



## depotoo

About the List of Islamic Terror Attacks

This list of terrorist attacks committed by Muslims since 9/11/01 (a rate of about five a day) is incomplete because not all such attacks are picked up by international news sources, even those resulting in multiple loss of life. 



From thereligionofpeace.com and I've noticed a number are not included.  I believe they are just getting too numerous to keep up with.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## g5000

Brynmr said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reports hostages taken by second terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are you hearing that? wow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm on Fox News.
Click to expand...

Fox News fails again!


----------



## g5000

tinydancer said:


> I've picked up hostages in three locations. Not good.
> 
> " Hostages have been taken in a hotel in the city. The RAID anti-terror squad has been deployed to the city.
> 
> It is believed the gunmen are holding hostages in the Meridien Hotel, the Hotel Negresco and the Buffalo Grill restaurant."


Nope!


----------



## Sundance508

shion a clinical psychologist would like. But given certain of his well-known and highly documented behaviors, it is certain that he had a conflict-ridden psychological dependence on others. He was not capable of introspection. He had shown all the symptoms of his lunacy and his prophetic claim was based on the quicksand of grand delusion. But the irony is that the entire religion of Islam is based on the truth claim of such a man who could easily swing back and forth between the two extremes - reality and fantasy. Like the mythological Narcissus, he actually worshipped his 

https://www.amazon.com/Islam-Dismantled-Illness-Prophet-Muhammad/dp/1926800060[/QUOTE]

Why has it lasted for so many hundreds of years?[/QUOTE]
Why has evil existed so long?...apparantly men love evil...the illusion of power that goes with it.

Why do innocent kids join gangs that comitt mayhem?   Why do so many inmates incarcerated for the most heinous crimes convert to islam?

Psychologists can give you all kinds of answers and many of them no doubt true.

Personally, I am more interested in how it may be destroyed...I know it is evil and that is all I need to know about it...I have no interest in it and do not want to be around it. 

Yet the liberals are determined to bring it to us and if hillary manages to get elected  ...millions more will come in...we already have more than the FBI can deal with.







 




Mindful said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'The historical Muhammad is too privileged to be formally evaluated in the fashion a clinical psychologist would like. But given certain of his well-known and highly documented behaviors, it is certain that he had a conflict-ridden psychological dependence on others. He was not capable of introspection. He had shown all the symptoms of his lunacy and his prophetic claim was based on the quicksand of grand delusion. But the irony is that the entire religion of Islam is based on the truth claim of such a man who could easily swing back and forth between the two extremes - reality and fantasy. Like the mythological Narcissus, he actually worshipped his own image - not God. He had created Allah in his own image and attributed to that God the qualities of his own self. He used Islam to pervade Muslim psyche, and possessed their mind. Islam is an extremely defenseless religion and hence vulnerable to collapse. "Defenseless" in the sense, there is not a single atom of truth in it to support. This failed religion, originated from the grand delusion of a malignant Narcissist, is the biggest hoax humanity has ever seen.'
> 
> Islam Dismantled: The Mental Illness of Prophet Muhammad: Sujit Das, Ali Sina: 9781926800066: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why has it lasted for so many hundreds of years?
Click to expand...




Mindful said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'The historical Muhammad is too privileged to be formally evaluated in the fashion a clinical psychologist would like. But given certain of his well-known and highly documented behaviors, it is certain that he had a conflict-ridden psychological dependence on others. He was not capable of introspection. He had shown all the symptoms of his lunacy and his prophetic claim was based on the quicksand of grand delusion. But the irony is that the entire religion of Islam is based on the truth claim of such a man who could easily swing back and forth between the two extremes - reality and fantasy. Like the mythological Narcissus, he actually worshipped his own image - not God. He had created Allah in his own image and attributed to that God the qualities of his own self. He used Islam to pervade Muslim psyche, and possessed their mind. Islam is an extremely defenseless religion and hence vulnerable to collapse. "Defenseless" in the sense, there is not a single atom of truth in it to support. This failed religion, originated from the grand delusion of a malignant Narcissist, is the biggest hoax humanity has ever seen.'
> 
> Islam Dismantled: The Mental Illness of Prophet Muhammad: Sujit Das, Ali Sina: 9781926800066: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why has it lasted for so many hundreds of years?
Click to expand...




Mindful said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'The historical Muhammad is too privileged to be formally evaluated in the fashion a clinical psychologist would like. But given certain of his well-known and highly documented behaviors, it is certain that he had a conflict-ridden psychological dependence on others. He was not capable of introspection. He had shown all the symptoms of his lunacy and his prophetic claim was based on the quicksand of grand delusion. But the irony is that the entire religion of Islam is based on the truth claim of such a man who could easily swing back and forth between the two extremes - reality and fantasy. Like the mythological Narcissus, he actually worshipped his own image - not God. He had created Allah in his own image and attributed to that God the qualities of his own self. He used Islam to pervade Muslim psyche, and possessed their mind. Islam is an extremely defenseless religion and hence vulnerable to collapse. "Defenseless" in the sense, there is not a single atom of truth in it to support. This failed religion, originated from the grand delusion of a malignant Narcissist, is the biggest hoax humanity has ever seen.'
> 
> Islam Dismantled: The Mental Illness of Prophet Muhammad: Sujit Das, Ali Sina: 9781926800066: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why has it lasted for so many hundreds of years?
Click to expand...


----------



## Flopper

westwall said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You ignore the fact that according to the FBI, 94% of all terrorist attacks are not committed by Muslims.  You also conveniently ignore the fact that most of the victims of Islamic terrorist attacks are Muslims.
> 
> If you take the time to look at these lone wolf attacks, you will almost always find that there are strong motivations that have nothing to do with ISIS or religion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide a link to that estimate?  I have not seen that one so would be very interested in how they arrived at those percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found the FBI report.  Interestingly enough if they weren't Islamic terrorists, and they weren't anti abortion slime, they were Earth Liberation Front progressive loons.  And, this only looks at domestic terrorism over a very short period.  2002, to 2005.  I think we can safely say that the world has changed in the last eleven years.  And when looking at worldwide terrorism it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks, whether they are Syrian, Tunisian, Chechen, Bosnian, etc.  The one common denominator for almost all of them is their particular Islamic beliefs.
> 
> Terrorism 2002/2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *When you say, "it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks", that is simply not true.  What is true is that attacks with large numbers of causalities, which dominate media attention are usually Islamic terrorist attacks.  However, there are literally thousands of terrorists attacks around the world with less causalities that get little media attention which are not religiously inspired.  If you want to look at the sources of terrorism, you have to look deeper than the small number of high causality attacks that dominate the media.
> 
> In the last five years, less than 2 percent of all terrorist attacks in the E.U. have been “religiously motivated.”  In 2013, there were 152 terrorist attacks in the EU. Two of them were “religiously motivated.” In 2012, there were 219 terrorist attacks in EU countries, six of them were “religiously motivated.”  n 2011, not one of the 174 terrorist attacks in EU countries in 2011 were “affiliated or inspired” by terrorist organizations. 2010, 249 terrorist attacks, three of them were considered by Europol to be “Islamist.” In 2009, of 294 terrorist attacks, only one was related to Islamist militancy – though Europol added the caveat, “Islamist terrorists still aim to cause mass casualties.”
> 
> Back in the United States, the percentage of terror attacks committed by Muslims is almost as miniscule as in Europe.  a 2014 study by University of North Carolina found, since the 9/11 attacks, Muslim-linked terrorism has claimed the lives of 37 Americans. In that same time period, more than 190,000 Americans were murdered.
> 
> Less Than 2 Percent Of Terrorist Attacks In The E.U. Are Religiously Motivated
> Are All Terrorists Muslims? It’s Not Even Close *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a huge problem with that Think Progress report.  Nowhere do they provide the slightest support for their statement.  They toss out a bunch of numbers and then they never provide a source for those numbers.  I have looked and looked and can't find their source.  Can you?
> 
> The report that they reference likewise tosses out numbers that are unsubstantiated, and if you try to look at the actual report, it requires authorization.  Thus, they can basically tell you anything they want and there is no way to check them.  The video evidence we have is very compelling that they are not telling the truth.  And go figure governments worldwide have been caught repeatedly lying about things so this appears to me to be more of the same.
Click to expand...


*If you click on the links in my post (they are in red), they should show you documents or links to reports.  I think all the reports are in pdf format so they should not be hard to access.  I verified the 2012, 2013 and 2011 figures.  I did not check the 2014 figures.

One thing you have to understand is that most terrorist attacks are not mass killings.  In fact, most terrorist attacks result in few if any casualties.  Even attacks that result in only property damage are still consider terrorist attacks if they meet the terrorism criteria.

Classifying a violent act as terrorism depends on the person(s) motive. A Muslim may have killed 5 people, but that does make him an Islamic terrorist.  It all depends on motive. 

Often the lone wolf terrorist will have several motives. Mateen, the lone wolf killer in the Orlando attack called 911 before the attack pledging his allegiance to ISIS, yet the FBI could found little to indicate he had been radicalized.  From all accounts he harbored a deep hatred for gays and had made violent threats against gays.  There was no indication that he was devout Muslim.  A number of people indicated he had mental problems.  So was his primary motive to kill gays, to further the goals of Islamic terrorism, or was he just a nut case?*


----------



## Flopper

depotoo said:


> About the List of Islamic Terror Attacks
> 
> This list of terrorist attacks committed by Muslims since 9/11/01 (a rate of about five a day) is incomplete because not all such attacks are picked up by international news sources, even those resulting in multiple loss of life.
> 
> 
> 
> From thereligionofpeace.com and I've noticed a number are not included.  I believe they are just getting too numerous to keep up with.


*I suggest you look at the definition of a terrorist act.  I have seen listing of Islamic terrorist attacks in the US that list attacks by Muslim regardless of motive.  I've also seen lists that only include murder or battery with a proven connection to a terrorist organization.  Most of these lists on the internet are there to make a point, not to give you a clear picture of terrorism.

Mass murder can be a terrorist act but it all depends on the motive of the perpetrator.  Often the FBI does not render an opinion.*


----------



## westwall

Flopper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide a link to that estimate?  I have not seen that one so would be very interested in how they arrived at those percentages.
> 
> 
> 
> All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found the FBI report.  Interestingly enough if they weren't Islamic terrorists, and they weren't anti abortion slime, they were Earth Liberation Front progressive loons.  And, this only looks at domestic terrorism over a very short period.  2002, to 2005.  I think we can safely say that the world has changed in the last eleven years.  And when looking at worldwide terrorism it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks, whether they are Syrian, Tunisian, Chechen, Bosnian, etc.  The one common denominator for almost all of them is their particular Islamic beliefs.
> 
> Terrorism 2002/2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *When you say, "it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks", that is simply not true.  What is true is that attacks with large numbers of causalities, which dominate media attention are usually Islamic terrorist attacks.  However, there are literally thousands of terrorists attacks around the world with less causalities that get little media attention which are not religiously inspired.  If you want to look at the sources of terrorism, you have to look deeper than the small number of high causality attacks that dominate the media.
> 
> In the last five years, less than 2 percent of all terrorist attacks in the E.U. have been “religiously motivated.”  In 2013, there were 152 terrorist attacks in the EU. Two of them were “religiously motivated.” In 2012, there were 219 terrorist attacks in EU countries, six of them were “religiously motivated.”  n 2011, not one of the 174 terrorist attacks in EU countries in 2011 were “affiliated or inspired” by terrorist organizations. 2010, 249 terrorist attacks, three of them were considered by Europol to be “Islamist.” In 2009, of 294 terrorist attacks, only one was related to Islamist militancy – though Europol added the caveat, “Islamist terrorists still aim to cause mass casualties.”
> 
> Back in the United States, the percentage of terror attacks committed by Muslims is almost as miniscule as in Europe.  a 2014 study by University of North Carolina found, since the 9/11 attacks, Muslim-linked terrorism has claimed the lives of 37 Americans. In that same time period, more than 190,000 Americans were murdered.
> 
> Less Than 2 Percent Of Terrorist Attacks In The E.U. Are Religiously Motivated
> Are All Terrorists Muslims? It’s Not Even Close *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a huge problem with that Think Progress report.  Nowhere do they provide the slightest support for their statement.  They toss out a bunch of numbers and then they never provide a source for those numbers.  I have looked and looked and can't find their source.  Can you?
> 
> The report that they reference likewise tosses out numbers that are unsubstantiated, and if you try to look at the actual report, it requires authorization.  Thus, they can basically tell you anything they want and there is no way to check them.  The video evidence we have is very compelling that they are not telling the truth.  And go figure governments worldwide have been caught repeatedly lying about things so this appears to me to be more of the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you click on the links in my post (they are in red), they should show you documents or links to reports.  I think all the reports are in pdf format so they should not be hard to access.  I verified the 2012, 2013 and 2011 figures.  I did not check the 2014 figures.
> 
> One thing you have to understand is that most terrorist attacks are not mass killings.  In fact, most terrorist attacks result in few if any casualties.  Even attacks that result in only property damage are still consider terrorist attacks if they meet the terrorism criteria.
> 
> Classifying a violent act as terrorism depends on the person(s) motive. A Muslim may have killed 5 people, but that does make him an Islamic terrorist.  It all depends on motive.
> 
> Often the lone wolf terrorist will have several motives. Mateen, the lone wolf killer in the Orlando attack called 911 before the attack pledging his allegiance to ISIS, yet the FBI could found little to indicate he had been radicalized.  From all accounts he harbored a deep hatred for gays and had made violent threats against gays.  There was no indication that he was devout Muslim.  A number of people indicated he had mental problems.  So was his primary motive to kill gays, to further the goals of Islamic terrorism, or was he just a nut case?*
Click to expand...





All of the reports I clicked on all reference the same story and that story references the paper that can not be accessed.


----------



## Mindful

Flopper said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the List of Islamic Terror Attacks
> 
> This list of terrorist attacks committed by Muslims since 9/11/01 (a rate of about five a day) is incomplete because not all such attacks are picked up by international news sources, even those resulting in multiple loss of life.
> 
> 
> 
> From thereligionofpeace.com and I've noticed a number are not included.  I believe they are just getting too numerous to keep up with.
> 
> 
> 
> *I suggest you look at the definition of a terrorist act.  I have seen listing of Islamic terrorist attacks in the US that list attacks by Muslim regardless of motive.  I've also seen lists that only include murder or battery with a proven connection to a terrorist organization.  Most of these lists on the internet are there to make a point, not to give you a clear picture of terrorism.
> 
> Mass murder can be a terrorist act but it all depends on the motive of the perpetrator.  Often the FBI does not render an opinion.*
Click to expand...


I'm sure your in depth analysis will be of comfort to the orphans,childless parents, and the severely wounded languishing in a Nice hospital.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fear? How bout pissed the hell off.
> 
> I don't fear Muslims but I'm smart enough to be leery of them and not take the "religion of Peace" moniker seriously.
> 
> How bout you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm logical enough to know that the actions of a number of violent, subhuman scum do not indict 1.6 billion people, the vast majority of whom are unrelated with and themselves most often the victims of those vile animals.  I've been around the block enough times to have met, befriended, worked with, and assisted with Muslim people from many countries who have assimilated to life in the United States. Unlike your fearful clinging to stereotypes, I have seen the process of assimilation for myself, and have in many instances played a role in facilitating same. I've had dinner in the homes of Muslims, played with their children, in some places and circumstances around the world gotten good and drunk with them, and....in one instance participated in other sorts of human interactions. Not being a frightened child, I take people as individuals rather than faceless exemplars of generalizations. Like all other peoples, some are criminals, some are assholes, some stupid, some highly intelligent, some are remarkably generous and kind, and most are just getting on with their lives in the same manner as most everyone else.
> 
> So no, you are not "smart enough."
Click to expand...

.


----------



## depotoo

I just heard only 34 people have been identified of the 84 so far. There is also 1 American so  far that is missing there.





Mindful said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the List of Islamic Terror Attacks
> 
> This list of terrorist attacks committed by Muslims since 9/11/01 (a rate of about five a day) is incomplete because not all such attacks are picked up by international news sources, even those resulting in multiple loss of life.
> 
> 
> 
> From thereligionofpeace.com and I've noticed a number are not included.  I believe they are just getting too numerous to keep up with.
> 
> 
> 
> *I suggest you look at the definition of a terrorist act.  I have seen listing of Islamic terrorist attacks in the US that list attacks by Muslim regardless of motive.  I've also seen lists that only include murder or battery with a proven connection to a terrorist organization.  Most of these lists on the internet are there to make a point, not to give you a clear picture of terrorism.
> 
> Mass murder can be a terrorist act but it all depends on the motive of the perpetrator.  Often the FBI does not render an opinion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure your in depth analysis will be of comfort to the orphans,childless parents, and the severely wounded languishing in a Nice hospital.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindful

depotoo said:


> I just heard only 34 people have been identified of the 84 so far. There is also 1 American so  far that is missing there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the List of Islamic Terror Attacks
> 
> This list of terrorist attacks committed by Muslims since 9/11/01 (a rate of about five a day) is incomplete because not all such attacks are picked up by international news sources, even those resulting in multiple loss of life.
> 
> 
> 
> From thereligionofpeace.com and I've noticed a number are not included.  I believe they are just getting too numerous to keep up with.
> 
> 
> 
> *I suggest you look at the definition of a terrorist act.  I have seen listing of Islamic terrorist attacks in the US that list attacks by Muslim regardless of motive.  I've also seen lists that only include murder or battery with a proven connection to a terrorist organization.  Most of these lists on the internet are there to make a point, not to give you a clear picture of terrorism.
> 
> Mass murder can be a terrorist act but it all depends on the motive of the perpetrator.  Often the FBI does not render an opinion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure your in depth analysis will be of comfort to the orphans,childless parents, and the severely wounded languishing in a Nice hospital.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The youngest of the dead was six months old.


----------



## Brynmr

g5000 said:


> Fox News fails again!



Oh gee... I guess I'll have to switch to CNN.  

 

Every news station speculates when events unfold and they do so with caveats. Wise up.


----------



## depotoo

It's just so sad and horrific.
I read this morning a 27 yr old pushed his pregnant wife out of the way to save her, but there is no info on how she is doing at this point.
The Baltimore Sun has the names and stories of some of those lost-
The Baltimore Sun






Mindful said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard only 34 people have been identified of the 84 so far. There is also 1 American so  far that is missing there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the List of Islamic Terror Attacks
> 
> This list of terrorist attacks committed by Muslims since 9/11/01 (a rate of about five a day) is incomplete because not all such attacks are picked up by international news sources, even those resulting in multiple loss of life.
> 
> 
> 
> From thereligionofpeace.com and I've noticed a number are not included.  I believe they are just getting too numerous to keep up with.
> 
> 
> 
> *I suggest you look at the definition of a terrorist act.  I have seen listing of Islamic terrorist attacks in the US that list attacks by Muslim regardless of motive.  I've also seen lists that only include murder or battery with a proven connection to a terrorist organization.  Most of these lists on the internet are there to make a point, not to give you a clear picture of terrorism.
> 
> Mass murder can be a terrorist act but it all depends on the motive of the perpetrator.  Often the FBI does not render an opinion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure your in depth analysis will be of comfort to the orphans,childless parents, and the severely wounded languishing in a Nice hospital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The youngest of the dead was six months old.
Click to expand...


----------



## Brynmr

Flopper said:


> *I suggest you look at the definition of a terrorist act.  I have seen listing of Islamic terrorist attacks in the US that list attacks by Muslim regardless of motive.  I've also seen lists that only include murder or battery with a proven connection to a terrorist organization.  Most of these lists on the internet are there to make a point, not to give you a clear picture of terrorism.
> 
> Mass murder can be a terrorist act but it all depends on the motive of the perpetrator.  Often the FBI does not render an opinion.*




The lengths Lefties go to excuse Moslem terrorism is astounding.


----------



## Sundance508

Brynmr said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I suggest you look at the definition of a terrorist act.  I have seen listing of Islamic terrorist attacks in the US that list attacks by Muslim regardless of motive.  I've also seen lists that only include murder or battery with a proven connection to a terrorist organization.  Most of these lists on the internet are there to make a point, not to give you a clear picture of terrorism.
> 
> Mass murder can be a terrorist act but it all depends on the motive of the perpetrator.  Often the FBI does not render an opinion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lengths Lefties go to excuse Moslem terrorism is astounding.
Click to expand...


The media not even to mention our government is right in there with them....perhaps one reason so many leftists are in denial...aka...it is cool to defend muslims.

Haunting 4-word text message found on phone of Nice ISIS terrorist


‘Brought more weapons.' Last texts of Bastille Day killer

Matt Barber - Islam at War with a Delusional, Suicidal West


----------



## Mindful

Brynmr said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I suggest you look at the definition of a terrorist act.  I have seen listing of Islamic terrorist attacks in the US that list attacks by Muslim regardless of motive.  I've also seen lists that only include murder or battery with a proven connection to a terrorist organization.  Most of these lists on the internet are there to make a point, not to give you a clear picture of terrorism.
> 
> Mass murder can be a terrorist act but it all depends on the motive of the perpetrator.  Often the FBI does not render an opinion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lengths Lefties go to excuse Moslem terrorism is astounding.
Click to expand...


Terrorists Beware! We have flowers and candles and we're not afraid to use them! WEAK-KNEED AND WHINY response to Islamism has to stop!


----------



## Sundance508

Unkotare said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
Click to expand...


We have nothing to fear but fear itself oh yeh dats da ticket...tell dat to all the vicitms....tell that to the families....tell it to the marines chump.


----------



## Sundance508

Mindful said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I suggest you look at the definition of a terrorist act.  I have seen listing of Islamic terrorist attacks in the US that list attacks by Muslim regardless of motive.  I've also seen lists that only include murder or battery with a proven connection to a terrorist organization.  Most of these lists on the internet are there to make a point, not to give you a clear picture of terrorism.
> 
> Mass murder can be a terrorist act but it all depends on the motive of the perpetrator.  Often the FBI does not render an opinion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lengths Lefties go to excuse Moslem terrorism is astounding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorists Beware! We have flowers and candles and we're not afraid to use them! WEAK-KNEED AND WHINY response to Islamism has to stop!
Click to expand...


Not going to stop anytime soon....the liberal narrative has taken up the cause of poor muslims being castagized, discriminated against, blahblah  Once obama leaves if he does leave and if he is not replaced by hillary...
God Forbid...then and only then will see any common sense or any kind of sense return to Washington....until then expect more of the same.


----------



## Sundance508

Mindful said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the List of Islamic Terror Attacks
> 
> This list of terrorist attacks committed by Muslims since 9/11/01 (a rate of about five a day) is incomplete because not all such attacks are picked up by international news sources, even those resulting in multiple loss of life.
> 
> 
> 
> From thereligionofpeace.com and I've noticed a number are not included.  I believe they are just getting too numerous to keep up with.
> 
> 
> 
> *I suggest you look at the definition of a terrorist act.  I have seen listing of Islamic terrorist attacks in the US that list attacks by Muslim regardless of motive.  I've also seen lists that only include murder or battery with a proven connection to a terrorist organization.  Most of these lists on the internet are there to make a point, not to give you a clear picture of terrorism.
> 
> Mass murder can be a terrorist act but it all depends on the motive of the perpetrator.  Often the FBI does not render an opinion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure your in depth analysis will be of comfort to the orphans,childless parents, and the severely wounded languishing in a Nice hospital.
Click to expand...


Quite right.....the libtards who are are once again trying to defend islam and muslim jihadists simply do not care ....at least as long as the victims are other people or people they do not know...they have no sympathy for those who have been victimized...and their mindset is not likely to change unless something happens to them personally or someone they know or some of their own family. 
Quite Pathetic....now we must understand some of these are muslims and thus their views are to be expected....but no doubt many of them are white, liberal and supposedlly American....just reciting the liberal narrative out of ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## Sundance508

Flopper said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the List of Islamic Terror Attacks
> 
> This list of terrorist attacks committed by Muslims since 9/11/01 (a rate of about five a day) is incomplete because not all such attacks are picked up by international news sources, even those resulting in multiple loss of life.
> 
> 
> 
> From thereligionofpeace.com and I've noticed a number are not included.  I believe they are just getting too numerous to keep up with.
> 
> 
> 
> *I suggest you look at the definition of a terrorist act.  I have seen listing of Islamic terrorist attacks in the US that list attacks by Muslim regardless of motive.  I've also seen lists that only include murder or battery with a proven connection to a terrorist organization.  Most of these lists on the internet are there to make a point, not to give you a clear picture of terrorism.
> 
> Mass murder can be a terrorist act but it all depends on the motive of the perpetrator.  Often the FBI does not render an opinion.*
Click to expand...


It  is really not rocket science.....when a muslim attacks and kills westerners and shouts allah  akbar.....what about that is so difficult for you to understand?

You have no problem on the very rare occasions when a white man attacks a black man of shouting 'WAYCISM'.....try and be consistent.


----------



## Mindful

Sundance508 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I suggest you look at the definition of a terrorist act.  I have seen listing of Islamic terrorist attacks in the US that list attacks by Muslim regardless of motive.  I've also seen lists that only include murder or battery with a proven connection to a terrorist organization.  Most of these lists on the internet are there to make a point, not to give you a clear picture of terrorism.
> 
> Mass murder can be a terrorist act but it all depends on the motive of the perpetrator.  Often the FBI does not render an opinion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lengths Lefties go to excuse Moslem terrorism is astounding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorists Beware! We have flowers and candles and we're not afraid to use them! WEAK-KNEED AND WHINY response to Islamism has to stop!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not going to stop anytime soon....the liberal narrative has taken up the cause of poor muslims being castagized, discriminated against, blahblah  Once obama leaves if he does leave and if he is not replaced by hillary...
> God Forbid...then and only then will see any common sense or any kind of sense return to Washington....until then expect more of the same.
Click to expand...


Everyday life on the streets of Britain.


SHOCKING VIDEO: Islamist preacher ABUSES Brit police on high street in Birmingham


----------



## Sundance508

Tipsycatlover said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You ignore the fact that according to the FBI, 94% of all terrorist attacks are not committed by Muslims.  You also conveniently ignore the fact that most of the victims of Islamic terrorist attacks are Muslims.
> 
> If you take the time to look at these lone wolf attacks, you will almost always find that there are strong motivations that have nothing to do with ISIS or religion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide a link to that estimate?  I have not seen that one so would be very interested in how they arrived at those percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found the FBI report.  Interestingly enough if they weren't Islamic terrorists, and they weren't anti abortion slime, they were Earth Liberation Front progressive loons.  And, this only looks at domestic terrorism over a very short period.  2002, to 2005.  I think we can safely say that the world has changed in the last eleven years.  And when looking at worldwide terrorism it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks, whether they are Syrian, Tunisian, Chechen, Bosnian, etc.  The one common denominator for almost all of them is their particular Islamic beliefs.
> 
> Terrorism 2002/2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *When you say, "it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks", that is simply not true.  What is true is that attacks with large numbers of causalities, which dominate media attention are usually Islamic terrorist attacks.  However, there are literally thousands of terrorists attacks around the world with less causalities that get little media attention which are not religiously inspired.  If you want to look at the sources of terrorism, you have to look deeper than the small number of high causality attacks that dominate the media.
> 
> In the last five years, less than 2 percent of all terrorist attacks in the E.U. have been “religiously motivated.”  In 2013, there were 152 terrorist attacks in the EU. Two of them were “religiously motivated.” In 2012, there were 219 terrorist attacks in EU countries, six of them were “religiously motivated.”  n 2011, not one of the 174 terrorist attacks in EU countries in 2011 were “affiliated or inspired” by terrorist organizations. 2010, 249 terrorist attacks, three of them were considered by Europol to be “Islamist.” In 2009, of 294 terrorist attacks, only one was related to Islamist militancy – though Europol added the caveat, “Islamist terrorists still aim to cause mass casualties.”
> 
> Back in the United States, the percentage of terror attacks committed by Muslims is almost as miniscule as in Europe.  a 2014 study by University of North Carolina found, since the 9/11 attacks, Muslim-linked terrorism has claimed the lives of 37 Americans. In that same time period, more than 190,000 Americans were murdered.
> 
> Less Than 2 Percent Of Terrorist Attacks In The E.U. Are Religiously Motivated
> Are All Terrorists Muslims? It’s Not Even Close *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 37 Americans!  Does this include the 49 in Orlando,  the 14 in San Bernardino, the ones at Fort Hood, Boston. Chattanooga?   I can see individuals being ignored like the woman who was beheaded by a coworker,   You can see that 37 was pulled out of someone's ass.
Click to expand...


Exactly....see no evil, hear no evil blahblahblah......Islamic Attacks on America


----------



## Sundance508

*Multiculturalism, political correctness and mass migration are responsible for terror attacks in Europe, Poland’s interior minister has said. Blasting Western Europe’s response to terror — holding marches and drawing pictures of flowers — as ineffective, Mariusz Blaszczak said governments should protect their citizens.*
*
Poland: Multiculturalism, Immigration, Political Correctness Responsible For Nice Attacks

*


----------



## Sundance508

Mindful said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I suggest you look at the definition of a terrorist act.  I have seen listing of Islamic terrorist attacks in the US that list attacks by Muslim regardless of motive.  I've also seen lists that only include murder or battery with a proven connection to a terrorist organization.  Most of these lists on the internet are there to make a point, not to give you a clear picture of terrorism.
> 
> Mass murder can be a terrorist act but it all depends on the motive of the perpetrator.  Often the FBI does not render an opinion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lengths Lefties go to excuse Moslem terrorism is astounding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorists Beware! We have flowers and candles and we're not afraid to use them! WEAK-KNEED AND WHINY response to Islamism has to stop!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not going to stop anytime soon....the liberal narrative has taken up the cause of poor muslims being castagized, discriminated against, blahblah  Once obama leaves if he does leave and if he is not replaced by hillary...
> God Forbid...then and only then will see any common sense or any kind of sense return to Washington....until then expect more of the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyday life on the streets of Britain.
> 
> 
> SHOCKING VIDEO: Islamist preacher ABUSES Brit police on high street in Birmingham
Click to expand...



Britain is a good example of political correctness run amok....but of course but we are not far behind them....we will catch up.


----------



## Sundance508

Another venue of muslim atrocities that are not even kept up with in the statistics, at least as far as I know are the so called 'honor killings' when a family member kills another family member because the victim allegedly has brought dishonor to the family....now the libtards will claim this is just a cultural thing....I ask....which came first the islam or the culture?

KARACHI/ISLAMABAD (Reuters) - The brother of Qandeel Baloch, whose risqué social media posts both titillated and appalled conservative Pakistan, on Sunday admitted to strangling her in a crime that reignited debate about so-called "honor killings" in the South Asian nation.

Muhammad Waseem said he gave a "tablet" to Baloch to subdue her and then strangled her in their family home over the weekend.

"I have no regrets," he told journalists in a press conference arranged by the police early on Sunday.

The killing sent shockwaves across Muslim Pakistan and triggered an outpouring of grief on social media for Baloch, whose real name was Fauzia Azeem.

Brother admits 'honor killing' of Pakistani social media star


----------



## Unkotare

Sundance508 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have nothing to fear but fear itself oh yeh dats da ticket...tell dat to all the vicitms....tell that to the families....tell it to the marines chump.
Click to expand...









I've never met any Marine who was frightened of every single Muslim person the way you are, sackless.


----------



## Mindful

Unkotare said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have nothing to fear but fear itself oh yeh dats da ticket...tell dat to all the vicitms....tell that to the families....tell it to the marines chump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never met any Marine who was frightened of every single Muslim person the way you are, sackless.
Click to expand...


Irrelevant diversion.


----------



## Unkotare

Mindful said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have nothing to fear but fear itself oh yeh dats da ticket...tell dat to all the vicitms....tell that to the families....tell it to the marines chump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never met any Marine who was frightened of every single Muslim person the way you are, sackless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant diversion.
Click to expand...




You say that every time I directly answer a question or address a point in a manner that makes you uncomfortable. I don't think you understand the terms you are using.


----------



## Mindful

Unkotare said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> I agree as Muslims don't acclimate to any country they land in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have nothing to fear but fear itself oh yeh dats da ticket...tell dat to all the vicitms....tell that to the families....tell it to the marines chump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never met any Marine who was frightened of every single Muslim person the way you are, sackless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant diversion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that every time I directly answer a question or address a point in a manner that makes you uncomfortable. I don't think you understand the terms you are using.
Click to expand...


Nonsensical narrative.


----------



## Unkotare

Mindful said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let your fear make you hysterical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have nothing to fear but fear itself oh yeh dats da ticket...tell dat to all the vicitms....tell that to the families....tell it to the marines chump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never met any Marine who was frightened of every single Muslim person the way you are, sackless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant diversion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that every time I directly answer a question or address a point in a manner that makes you uncomfortable. I don't think you understand the terms you are using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsensical narrative.
Click to expand...









You seem very fond of avoidance.


----------



## Mindful

Unkotare said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have nothing to fear but fear itself oh yeh dats da ticket...tell dat to all the vicitms....tell that to the families....tell it to the marines chump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never met any Marine who was frightened of every single Muslim person the way you are, sackless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant diversion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that every time I directly answer a question or address a point in a manner that makes you uncomfortable. I don't think you understand the terms you are using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsensical narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very fond of avoidance.
Click to expand...


Particularly of you.


----------



## Flopper

westwall said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found the FBI report.  Interestingly enough if they weren't Islamic terrorists, and they weren't anti abortion slime, they were Earth Liberation Front progressive loons.  And, this only looks at domestic terrorism over a very short period.  2002, to 2005.  I think we can safely say that the world has changed in the last eleven years.  And when looking at worldwide terrorism it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks, whether they are Syrian, Tunisian, Chechen, Bosnian, etc.  The one common denominator for almost all of them is their particular Islamic beliefs.
> 
> Terrorism 2002/2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *When you say, "it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks", that is simply not true.  What is true is that attacks with large numbers of causalities, which dominate media attention are usually Islamic terrorist attacks.  However, there are literally thousands of terrorists attacks around the world with less causalities that get little media attention which are not religiously inspired.  If you want to look at the sources of terrorism, you have to look deeper than the small number of high causality attacks that dominate the media.
> 
> In the last five years, less than 2 percent of all terrorist attacks in the E.U. have been “religiously motivated.”  In 2013, there were 152 terrorist attacks in the EU. Two of them were “religiously motivated.” In 2012, there were 219 terrorist attacks in EU countries, six of them were “religiously motivated.”  n 2011, not one of the 174 terrorist attacks in EU countries in 2011 were “affiliated or inspired” by terrorist organizations. 2010, 249 terrorist attacks, three of them were considered by Europol to be “Islamist.” In 2009, of 294 terrorist attacks, only one was related to Islamist militancy – though Europol added the caveat, “Islamist terrorists still aim to cause mass casualties.”
> 
> Back in the United States, the percentage of terror attacks committed by Muslims is almost as miniscule as in Europe.  a 2014 study by University of North Carolina found, since the 9/11 attacks, Muslim-linked terrorism has claimed the lives of 37 Americans. In that same time period, more than 190,000 Americans were murdered.
> 
> Less Than 2 Percent Of Terrorist Attacks In The E.U. Are Religiously Motivated
> Are All Terrorists Muslims? It’s Not Even Close *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a huge problem with that Think Progress report.  Nowhere do they provide the slightest support for their statement.  They toss out a bunch of numbers and then they never provide a source for those numbers.  I have looked and looked and can't find their source.  Can you?
> 
> The report that they reference likewise tosses out numbers that are unsubstantiated, and if you try to look at the actual report, it requires authorization.  Thus, they can basically tell you anything they want and there is no way to check them.  The video evidence we have is very compelling that they are not telling the truth.  And go figure governments worldwide have been caught repeatedly lying about things so this appears to me to be more of the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you click on the links in my post (they are in red), they should show you documents or links to reports.  I think all the reports are in pdf format so they should not be hard to access.  I verified the 2012, 2013 and 2011 figures.  I did not check the 2014 figures.
> 
> One thing you have to understand is that most terrorist attacks are not mass killings.  In fact, most terrorist attacks result in few if any casualties.  Even attacks that result in only property damage are still consider terrorist attacks if they meet the terrorism criteria.
> 
> Classifying a violent act as terrorism depends on the person(s) motive. A Muslim may have killed 5 people, but that does make him an Islamic terrorist.  It all depends on motive.
> 
> Often the lone wolf terrorist will have several motives. Mateen, the lone wolf killer in the Orlando attack called 911 before the attack pledging his allegiance to ISIS, yet the FBI could found little to indicate he had been radicalized.  From all accounts he harbored a deep hatred for gays and had made violent threats against gays.  There was no indication that he was devout Muslim.  A number of people indicated he had mental problems.  So was his primary motive to kill gays, to further the goals of Islamic terrorism, or was he just a nut case?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the reports I clicked on all reference the same story and that story references the paper that can not be accessed.
Click to expand...

Here are the links:

EU Terrorism Situation and Trend Report: TE-SAT 2012 | Europol

TE-SAT 2013 - EU Terrorism Situation and Trend Report | Europol

TE-SAT 2011: EU Terrorism Situation and Trend Report | Europol

TE-SAT 2010: EU Terrorism Situation & Trend Report | Europol


----------



## Flopper

Sundance508 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the List of Islamic Terror Attacks
> 
> This list of terrorist attacks committed by Muslims since 9/11/01 (a rate of about five a day) is incomplete because not all such attacks are picked up by international news sources, even those resulting in multiple loss of life.
> 
> 
> 
> From thereligionofpeace.com and I've noticed a number are not included.  I believe they are just getting too numerous to keep up with.
> 
> 
> 
> *I suggest you look at the definition of a terrorist act.  I have seen listing of Islamic terrorist attacks in the US that list attacks by Muslim regardless of motive.  I've also seen lists that only include murder or battery with a proven connection to a terrorist organization.  Most of these lists on the internet are there to make a point, not to give you a clear picture of terrorism.
> 
> Mass murder can be a terrorist act but it all depends on the motive of the perpetrator.  Often the FBI does not render an opinion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It  is really not rocket science.....when a muslim attacks and kills westerners and shouts allah  akbar.....what about that is so difficult for you to understand?
> 
> You have no problem on the very rare occasions when a white man attacks a black man of shouting 'WAYCISM'.....try and be consistent.
Click to expand...

*In most attacks where terrorism is suspected, the perpetrator is not shouting "God is Great."  It is up the those investigating to determine the motive and whether it's a terrorist attack and if so the the major influences.*


----------



## Mindful

Flopper said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the List of Islamic Terror Attacks
> 
> This list of terrorist attacks committed by Muslims since 9/11/01 (a rate of about five a day) is incomplete because not all such attacks are picked up by international news sources, even those resulting in multiple loss of life.
> 
> 
> 
> From thereligionofpeace.com and I've noticed a number are not included.  I believe they are just getting too numerous to keep up with.
> 
> 
> 
> *I suggest you look at the definition of a terrorist act.  I have seen listing of Islamic terrorist attacks in the US that list attacks by Muslim regardless of motive.  I've also seen lists that only include murder or battery with a proven connection to a terrorist organization.  Most of these lists on the internet are there to make a point, not to give you a clear picture of terrorism.
> 
> Mass murder can be a terrorist act but it all depends on the motive of the perpetrator.  Often the FBI does not render an opinion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It  is really not rocket science.....when a muslim attacks and kills westerners and shouts allah  akbar.....what about that is so difficult for you to understand?
> 
> You have no problem on the very rare occasions when a white man attacks a black man of shouting 'WAYCISM'.....try and be consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *In most attacks where terrorism is suspected, the perpetrator is not shouting "God is Great."  It is up the those investigating to determine the motive and whether it's a terrorist attack and if so the the major influences.*
Click to expand...


What other kind of attack could it be?


----------



## westwall

Flopper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found the FBI report.  Interestingly enough if they weren't Islamic terrorists, and they weren't anti abortion slime, they were Earth Liberation Front progressive loons.  And, this only looks at domestic terrorism over a very short period.  2002, to 2005.  I think we can safely say that the world has changed in the last eleven years.  And when looking at worldwide terrorism it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks, whether they are Syrian, Tunisian, Chechen, Bosnian, etc.  The one common denominator for almost all of them is their particular Islamic beliefs.
> 
> Terrorism 2002/2005
> 
> 
> 
> *When you say, "it is also obvious that it is mainly Islamic terrorists doing the attacks", that is simply not true.  What is true is that attacks with large numbers of causalities, which dominate media attention are usually Islamic terrorist attacks.  However, there are literally thousands of terrorists attacks around the world with less causalities that get little media attention which are not religiously inspired.  If you want to look at the sources of terrorism, you have to look deeper than the small number of high causality attacks that dominate the media.
> 
> In the last five years, less than 2 percent of all terrorist attacks in the E.U. have been “religiously motivated.”  In 2013, there were 152 terrorist attacks in the EU. Two of them were “religiously motivated.” In 2012, there were 219 terrorist attacks in EU countries, six of them were “religiously motivated.”  n 2011, not one of the 174 terrorist attacks in EU countries in 2011 were “affiliated or inspired” by terrorist organizations. 2010, 249 terrorist attacks, three of them were considered by Europol to be “Islamist.” In 2009, of 294 terrorist attacks, only one was related to Islamist militancy – though Europol added the caveat, “Islamist terrorists still aim to cause mass casualties.”
> 
> Back in the United States, the percentage of terror attacks committed by Muslims is almost as miniscule as in Europe.  a 2014 study by University of North Carolina found, since the 9/11 attacks, Muslim-linked terrorism has claimed the lives of 37 Americans. In that same time period, more than 190,000 Americans were murdered.
> 
> Less Than 2 Percent Of Terrorist Attacks In The E.U. Are Religiously Motivated
> Are All Terrorists Muslims? It’s Not Even Close *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a huge problem with that Think Progress report.  Nowhere do they provide the slightest support for their statement.  They toss out a bunch of numbers and then they never provide a source for those numbers.  I have looked and looked and can't find their source.  Can you?
> 
> The report that they reference likewise tosses out numbers that are unsubstantiated, and if you try to look at the actual report, it requires authorization.  Thus, they can basically tell you anything they want and there is no way to check them.  The video evidence we have is very compelling that they are not telling the truth.  And go figure governments worldwide have been caught repeatedly lying about things so this appears to me to be more of the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you click on the links in my post (they are in red), they should show you documents or links to reports.  I think all the reports are in pdf format so they should not be hard to access.  I verified the 2012, 2013 and 2011 figures.  I did not check the 2014 figures.
> 
> One thing you have to understand is that most terrorist attacks are not mass killings.  In fact, most terrorist attacks result in few if any casualties.  Even attacks that result in only property damage are still consider terrorist attacks if they meet the terrorism criteria.
> 
> Classifying a violent act as terrorism depends on the person(s) motive. A Muslim may have killed 5 people, but that does make him an Islamic terrorist.  It all depends on motive.
> 
> Often the lone wolf terrorist will have several motives. Mateen, the lone wolf killer in the Orlando attack called 911 before the attack pledging his allegiance to ISIS, yet the FBI could found little to indicate he had been radicalized.  From all accounts he harbored a deep hatred for gays and had made violent threats against gays.  There was no indication that he was devout Muslim.  A number of people indicated he had mental problems.  So was his primary motive to kill gays, to further the goals of Islamic terrorism, or was he just a nut case?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the reports I clicked on all reference the same story and that story references the paper that can not be accessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are the links:
> 
> EU Terrorism Situation and Trend Report: TE-SAT 2012 | Europol
> 
> TE-SAT 2013 - EU Terrorism Situation and Trend Report | Europol
> 
> TE-SAT 2011: EU Terrorism Situation and Trend Report | Europol
> 
> TE-SAT 2010: EU Terrorism Situation & Trend Report | Europol
Click to expand...





Thank you.  I will read it today.


----------



## Flopper

Sundance508 said:


> Another venue of muslim atrocities that are not even kept up with in the statistics, at least as far as I know are the so called 'honor killings' when a family member kills another family member because the victim allegedly has brought dishonor to the family....now the libtards will claim this is just a cultural thing....I ask....which came first the islam or the culture?
> 
> KARACHI/ISLAMABAD (Reuters) - The brother of Qandeel Baloch, whose risqué social media posts both titillated and appalled conservative Pakistan, on Sunday admitted to strangling her in a crime that reignited debate about so-called "honor killings" in the South Asian nation.
> 
> Muhammad Waseem said he gave a "tablet" to Baloch to subdue her and then strangled her in their family home over the weekend.
> 
> "I have no regrets," he told journalists in a press conference arranged by the police early on Sunday.
> 
> The killing sent shockwaves across Muslim Pakistan and triggered an outpouring of grief on social media for Baloch, whose real name was Fauzia Azeem.
> 
> Brother admits 'honor killing' of Pakistani social media star


*Yes, it is cultural.  Honor Killings existed long before Islam.  They were very common in ancient Rome and sanctioned by law. Nomadic tribes in the Middle East, and Jews, practiced stoning and other forms of punish for disgracing the family.

Today, the United Nations Commission on Human Rights acknowledges that so-called ‘honour killings’ have occurred in Great Britain, Brazil, India, Ecuador, Israel, Italy, Sweden, and Uganda as well as in Muslim nations such as Turkey, Jordan, Pakistan, and Morocco.  

The notion that Islam condones ‘honor killing’ is a misconception. Murder in the name of honor is not prescribed by any interpretation of Sharia. In fact, many laws that excuse ‘honor killings’ do not trace back to Islamic law, but are rather derived from the Napoleonic code.  Islam strongly prohibits the killing of any person without lawful reasons.   Islamic teachings do not allow any person to take the law into their own hands and to commit murder, no matter what justification is used.
*
*Frequently Asked Questions About ‘Honour Killing’ | Violence is not our Culture*
*Honor killing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Sundance508 said:


> *Multiculturalism, political correctness and mass migration are responsible for terror attacks in Europe, Poland’s interior minister has said. Blasting Western Europe’s response to terror — holding marches and drawing pictures of flowers — as ineffective, Mariusz Blaszczak said governments should protect their citizens.
> 
> Poland: Multiculturalism, Immigration, Political Correctness Responsible For Nice Attacks
> *



He's absolutely correct, Poland is a Monocultural society, within the next few years, we'll all return to Monocultural societies, we the majority of the people never wanted Multiculturalism to begin with, it was brought in using the back door.

Death to Political Correctness and Death to Multiculturalism.

Poland has a government of Patriots, we love our Polish brothers and sisters, a great part of our European family.


----------



## Flopper

Mindful said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the List of Islamic Terror Attacks
> 
> This list of terrorist attacks committed by Muslims since 9/11/01 (a rate of about five a day) is incomplete because not all such attacks are picked up by international news sources, even those resulting in multiple loss of life.
> 
> 
> 
> From thereligionofpeace.com and I've noticed a number are not included.  I believe they are just getting too numerous to keep up with.
> 
> 
> 
> *I suggest you look at the definition of a terrorist act.  I have seen listing of Islamic terrorist attacks in the US that list attacks by Muslim regardless of motive.  I've also seen lists that only include murder or battery with a proven connection to a terrorist organization.  Most of these lists on the internet are there to make a point, not to give you a clear picture of terrorism.
> 
> Mass murder can be a terrorist act but it all depends on the motive of the perpetrator.  Often the FBI does not render an opinion.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It  is really not rocket science.....when a muslim attacks and kills westerners and shouts allah  akbar.....what about that is so difficult for you to understand?
> 
> You have no problem on the very rare occasions when a white man attacks a black man of shouting 'WAYCISM'.....try and be consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *In most attacks where terrorism is suspected, the perpetrator is not shouting "God is Great."  It is up the those investigating to determine the motive and whether it's a terrorist attack and if so the the major influences.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What other kind of attack could it be?
Click to expand...

*There're many reasons for mass murder other than terrorism.  We see them everyday in the news, school shooting, police murders, serial killings, Freeway shooters, etc.     Terrorism is the use of violence (or the threat of violence) against civilians in order to attain goals that are political or religious or ideological in nature.*

*The killer may have strong religious, political, or other ideological beliefs but that in itself does not make him terrorist.   It is motivation for the act that determines whether it is an act terrorism or not.

When it comes to putting tags such as Islamic terrorist, Christian terrorist, Eco terrorist, etc., it can be obvious are complicated depending on the major influences for the person's actions.*


----------



## Sundance508

Flopper said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another venue of muslim atrocities that are not even kept up with in the statistics, at least as far as I know are the so called 'honor killings' when a family member kills another family member because the victim allegedly has brought dishonor to the family....now the libtards will claim this is just a cultural thing....I ask....which came first the islam or the culture?
> 
> KARACHI/ISLAMABAD (Reuters) - The brother of Qandeel Baloch, whose risqué social media posts both titillated and appalled conservative Pakistan, on Sunday admitted to strangling her in a crime that reignited debate about so-called "honor killings" in the South Asian nation.
> 
> Muhammad Waseem said he gave a "tablet" to Baloch to subdue her and then strangled her in their family home over the weekend.
> 
> "I have no regrets," he told journalists in a press conference arranged by the police early on Sunday.
> 
> The killing sent shockwaves across Muslim Pakistan and triggered an outpouring of grief on social media for Baloch, whose real name was Fauzia Azeem.
> 
> Brother admits 'honor killing' of Pakistani social media star
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, it is cultural.  Honor Killings existed long before Islam.  They were very common in ancient Rome and sanctioned by law. Nomadic tribes in the Middle East, and Jews, practiced stoning and other forms of punish for disgracing the family.
> 
> Today, the United Nations Commission on Human Rights acknowledges that so-called ‘honour killings’ have occurred in Great Britain, Brazil, India, Ecuador, Israel, Italy, Sweden, and Uganda as well as in Muslim nations such as Turkey, Jordan, Pakistan, and Morocco.
> 
> The notion that Islam condones ‘honor killing’ is a misconception. Murder in the name of honor is not prescribed by any interpretation of Sharia. In fact, many laws that excuse ‘honor killings’ do not trace back to Islamic law, but are rather derived from the Napoleonic code.  Islam strongly prohibits the killing of any person without lawful reasons.   Islamic teachings do not allow any person to take the law into their own hands and to commit murder, no matter what justification is used.
> *
> *Frequently Asked Questions About ‘Honour Killing’ | Violence is not our Culture*
> *Honor killing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
Click to expand...


Irregardless...........muslims engage in this practice quite frequently.....In fact they are the only ones i have ever heard of doing it.....I well  remember a case of it years ago in the city where I was living at the time....the muslim  parents killed their daughter for dating a black boy....it was all caught on tape...The FBI were monitoring the family for some reason............long before all the terrorism began this was back in the eighties.

Honor killing in America: DOJ report says growing problem is hidden in stats | Fox News


----------



## Flopper

Sundance508 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another venue of muslim atrocities that are not even kept up with in the statistics, at least as far as I know are the so called 'honor killings' when a family member kills another family member because the victim allegedly has brought dishonor to the family....now the libtards will claim this is just a cultural thing....I ask....which came first the islam or the culture?
> 
> KARACHI/ISLAMABAD (Reuters) - The brother of Qandeel Baloch, whose risqué social media posts both titillated and appalled conservative Pakistan, on Sunday admitted to strangling her in a crime that reignited debate about so-called "honor killings" in the South Asian nation.
> 
> Muhammad Waseem said he gave a "tablet" to Baloch to subdue her and then strangled her in their family home over the weekend.
> 
> "I have no regrets," he told journalists in a press conference arranged by the police early on Sunday.
> 
> The killing sent shockwaves across Muslim Pakistan and triggered an outpouring of grief on social media for Baloch, whose real name was Fauzia Azeem.
> 
> Brother admits 'honor killing' of Pakistani social media star
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, it is cultural.  Honor Killings existed long before Islam.  They were very common in ancient Rome and sanctioned by law. Nomadic tribes in the Middle East, and Jews, practiced stoning and other forms of punish for disgracing the family.
> 
> Today, the United Nations Commission on Human Rights acknowledges that so-called ‘honour killings’ have occurred in Great Britain, Brazil, India, Ecuador, Israel, Italy, Sweden, and Uganda as well as in Muslim nations such as Turkey, Jordan, Pakistan, and Morocco.
> 
> The notion that Islam condones ‘honor killing’ is a misconception. Murder in the name of honor is not prescribed by any interpretation of Sharia. In fact, many laws that excuse ‘honor killings’ do not trace back to Islamic law, but are rather derived from the Napoleonic code.  Islam strongly prohibits the killing of any person without lawful reasons.   Islamic teachings do not allow any person to take the law into their own hands and to commit murder, no matter what justification is used.
> *
> *Frequently Asked Questions About ‘Honour Killing’ | Violence is not our Culture*
> *Honor killing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irregardless...........muslims engage in this practice quite frequently.....In fact they are the only ones i have ever heard of doing it.....I well  remember a case of it years ago in the city where I was living at the time....the muslim  parents killed their daughter for dating a black boy....it was all caught on tape...The FBI were monitoring the family for some reason............long before all the terrorism began this was back in the eighties.
> 
> Honor killing in America: DOJ report says growing problem is hidden in stats | Fox News
Click to expand...

*Quite frequently, I don't think so.  There are no accurate statistics as to the number of honor killings because they are part of domestic violence resulting in murder of women and children of which there are approximate 5,000 a year in the world, according to the UN Commission on Human Rights. Most of these killings of women and children have nothing to do with family honor.

We do know that there have been many "honor killings" in South America particularly Brazil.  In 1991, there were over 800 "honor killings" in which men were not charge or release from custody  because they killed wives or children to preserve family honor.  In Italy, killing your wife to preserve family honor was legal until 2006 when the law was changed. In India, many such honor killings were committed by Hindus and Sikhs.   In fact, honor killings are certainly not restricted to Muslims.  They occur worldwide among all cultures.
*
*UN News - Impunity for domestic violence, ‘honour killings’ cannot continue – UN official*
*Honour killing outside the world of Islam*


----------



## Unkotare

Sundance508 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another venue of muslim atrocities that are not even kept up with in the statistics, at least as far as I know are the so called 'honor killings' when a family member kills another family member because the victim allegedly has brought dishonor to the family....now the libtards will claim this is just a cultural thing....I ask....which came first the islam or the culture?
> 
> KARACHI/ISLAMABAD (Reuters) - The brother of Qandeel Baloch, whose risqué social media posts both titillated and appalled conservative Pakistan, on Sunday admitted to strangling her in a crime that reignited debate about so-called "honor killings" in the South Asian nation.
> 
> Muhammad Waseem said he gave a "tablet" to Baloch to subdue her and then strangled her in their family home over the weekend.
> 
> "I have no regrets," he told journalists in a press conference arranged by the police early on Sunday.
> 
> The killing sent shockwaves across Muslim Pakistan and triggered an outpouring of grief on social media for Baloch, whose real name was Fauzia Azeem.
> 
> Brother admits 'honor killing' of Pakistani social media star
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, it is cultural.  Honor Killings existed long before Islam.  They were very common in ancient Rome and sanctioned by law. Nomadic tribes in the Middle East, and Jews, practiced stoning and other forms of punish for disgracing the family.
> 
> Today, the United Nations Commission on Human Rights acknowledges that so-called ‘honour killings’ have occurred in Great Britain, Brazil, India, Ecuador, Israel, Italy, Sweden, and Uganda as well as in Muslim nations such as Turkey, Jordan, Pakistan, and Morocco.
> 
> The notion that Islam condones ‘honor killing’ is a misconception. Murder in the name of honor is not prescribed by any interpretation of Sharia. In fact, many laws that excuse ‘honor killings’ do not trace back to Islamic law, but are rather derived from the Napoleonic code.  Islam strongly prohibits the killing of any person without lawful reasons.   Islamic teachings do not allow any person to take the law into their own hands and to commit murder, no matter what justification is used.
> *
> *Frequently Asked Questions About ‘Honour Killing’ | Violence is not our Culture*
> *Honor killing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irregardless...........muslims engage in this practice quite frequently.....In fact they are the only ones i have ever heard of doing it.....I well  remember a case of it years ago in the city where I was living at the time....the muslim  parents killed their daughter for dating a black boy....it was all caught on tape...The FBI were monitoring the family for some reason............long before all the terrorism began this was back in the eighties.....
Click to expand...




You really think terrorism began sometime after the 80s?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Coyote said:


> Then you should be able to link to somewhere I defended terrorists or terrorism.  Strangely enough, when ever I ask.....silence.  Surely you can find something?



You are a radical leftist who has utter contempt for American culture and the values underpinning it.  Smirking leftist who decry the consumer mentality they detest, whilst they pull their iPhone from their Louis Vuitton purse to post on Facebook the hatred they have for the Bourgeois values of the middle class they so detest.

Of course you don't "defend" terrorism. Instead, you understand it and sympathize with the goal of ending this middle class that has appetites that should be reserved for the elite. This brash middle who demands fast cars and fast food. Ending them is such a noble goal that you have an understanding, if not comradarie with any who further the noble aims of putting an end to American consumerism and this detested middle class.

Surely you recoil at the violence done by the Muslims. Still, the damage done to the Bourgeois makes up for much of it. Ending America is a worthy goal, even if you object to the methods used, Da Comrade?


----------



## Tilly

Maybe the French are waking up. 

*Mourners boo and shout 'murderer' at French PM Manuel Valls over his failure to prevent terror attacks as thousands - and a Premier League football star - pack Nice promenade to remember the dead *

*Thousands of people came out today to pay their respect to the 84 people killed in the Nice attacks Thursday night *
*Large sections of crowd voiced their anger by booing the Prime Minister Manuel Valls as he arrived at the scene*
*His government has faced criticism for not doing enough to prevent terror in the last 18 months after Paris attacks*
*Talking last month, he said, 'more innocents will lose their lives' and revealed 13 terror plots had been scuppered*
*Crowds called for his resignation, but he dismissed them as 'disgraceful' and reflected the 'attitude of a minority'*
By GARETH DAVIES FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 11:37, 18 July 2016 | UPDATED: 17:12, 18 July 2016


----------



## Mindful

Another nutter.

This time in Germany.


Axe-Wielding Attacker Injures 15 On Train


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mindful said:


> Another nutter.
> 
> This time in Germany.
> 
> 
> Axe-Wielding Attacker Injures 15 On Train



We need comprehensive Axe control laws....


----------



## Mindful

The attacker was a male 17 year old Afghan refugee.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mindful said:


> The attacker was a male 17 year old Afghan refugee.




It's as if all these attacks have a common element - even the Dallas police murders, but I can't put my finger on what it is?


----------



## LastProphet

LastProphet said:


> *Why is the truck in script*
> The "_most mundane of weapons_" advances the same agenda as  _"the terrorist was apparently a perfectly integrated muslim who never showed any signs of being radicalized_".
> In other words, scripted to pass this message: "_it's impossible to prevent such attacks unless muslims are all interned in camps_".
> ...
> All in _Blog_
> http://illuminati-sport.blogspot.com/2016/07/tour-de-france-chaos-bastille-day-truck.htm



*Video surveillance mockery pushed to the limits*
No Video surveillance footage of truck hitting peole but of this:
"_Video surveillance placed Chokri, who had no previous police record, with Bouhlel in the truck on the Promenade Des Anglais prior to the attack_."

_*Note*_
Tramscript from
Nice killer and suspected accomplices: what we know
July 21, 2016
Nice killer and suspected accomplices: what we know[/QUOTE]


----------



## depotoo

Did you here about the unnamed man arrested at the Nice vigil with a machete?  I know I just found out this morning.
A reporter from  buzzfeed Ryan Broderick was there and saw it.  It is said the crowds started screaming at him when put in the police car.




Thank goodness they got him before he hurt anyone.





Tilly said:


> Maybe the French are waking up.
> 
> *Mourners boo and shout 'murderer' at French PM Manuel Valls over his failure to prevent terror attacks as thousands - and a Premier League football star - pack Nice promenade to remember the dead *
> 
> *Thousands of people came out today to pay their respect to the 84 people killed in the Nice attacks Thursday night *
> *Large sections of crowd voiced their anger by booing the Prime Minister Manuel Valls as he arrived at the scene*
> *His government has faced criticism for not doing enough to prevent terror in the last 18 months after Paris attacks*
> *Talking last month, he said, 'more innocents will lose their lives' and revealed 13 terror plots had been scuppered*
> *Crowds called for his resignation, but he dismissed them as 'disgraceful' and reflected the 'attitude of a minority'*
> By GARETH DAVIES FOR MAILONLINE
> 
> PUBLISHED: 11:37, 18 July 2016 | UPDATED: 17:12, 18 July 2016


----------



## Mindful

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The attacker was a male 17 year old Afghan refugee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's as if all these attacks have a common element - even the Dallas police murders, but I can't put my finger on what it is?
Click to expand...



The common thread is becoming mental illness.

The latest knife attacker in London.

But don’t worry he came to Britain at the age of 5. He’s not radicalized, just CRAZY.


----------



## depotoo

Italy knew of the attacker back in 2015.  Said he has an association  with the Muslim Brotherhood.  And he had contacts with ISIS.

Italy police ID'd Nice attacker in 2015 - English
(ANSA) - Genoa, July 28 - Italian police had identified the gun-wielding truck driver who slaughtered over 80 people on Bastille Day in Nice this year as having connections with the fundamentalist Muslim Brotherhood in June last year, sources said Thursday.

Nice truck killer had support, accomplices for carefully planned attack - France 24


----------



## depotoo

I found this interesting regarding attempts to classify him as mentally ill andmother attackers -

These horrific acts have raised the question of whether there is a relationship between mental illness and terrorism. But for Dr. Samuel Leistedt, a psychiatrist and professor at the Free University of Brussels who specialises in terrorism, the situation is more complex.

FRANCE 24: Is there a link between terrorism and mental illness?

Dr. Samuel Leistedt: It’s fundamental to understand that a terrorist is not mentally ill in the strictest scientific terms. There are no real signs of mental illness among those we have been able to study. Even if we’ve observed highly narcissistic and paranoid personality traits, it’s not enough to qualify as pathological...

FRANCE 24: What can we make so far of Nice attacker Mohamed Lahouaiej Bouhlel’s profile?

Dr. Samuel Leistedt: We can’t yet determine if he belongs to the pseudocommando category, because he was apparently in contact with the Islamic State group, even though he never travelled to Syria or Iraq. What’s more, it seems as though there was extensive preparation beforehand.

The difference between a pseudocommando and a terrorist is that a terrorist functions as part of a network. 

Attacks across Europe: ‘Terrorists are not mentally ill’  - France 24


----------



## depotoo

See my post 854.  Seems a specialist doesn't agree with the ridiculous attempt by authorities to classify as mentally ill.





Mindful said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The attacker was a male 17 year old Afghan refugee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's as if all these attacks have a common element - even the Dallas police murders, but I can't put my finger on what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The common thread is becoming mental illness.
> 
> The latest knife attacker in London.
> 
> But don’t worry he came to Britain at the age of 5. He’s not radicalized, just CRAZY.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindful

Appalling stabbing incident in Russell Square, London. A woman in her 60s has been murdered; five others are being treated for knife wounds. According to the BBC: “A 19-year-old man was arrested at 22:39 after a Taser was discharged by an officer. The Met said mental health was a ‘significant factor’ in the events.” That’s a remarkably swift diagnosis of psychiatric health. Perhaps we can assume that all people who go on rampages with knives have “significant” mental health issues. Perhaps mental health is now defined this way.

Perhaps the assailant was carrying Prozac. Perhaps, as he was being tasered, he demanded serotonin-noradrenaline reuptake inhibitors as a human right. Perhaps he spoke of how he felt misunderstood, outcast, rejected by society. Perhaps he was unemployed and depressed. We just don’t know.
The human mind and heart can be moved in various ways, depending on how those facts are presented (or not). The Met and BBC can suggest shadowy lines of thought, and the Mayor of London can issue a command to be calm and vigilant.  But neither can command the mind to move to assent to something, especially if something more is suspected. Is it too much to ask that the establishment bear witness to truth? Or do they presume we have no interest in finding it? Isn’t it rather patronising to withhold it and exhort calmness and vigilance, when that very exhortation releases passions and induces concerns? Vigilant about what? Teenagers with mental health problems? Isn’t that a rather malleable conviction or manipulated truth, not to mention a slander on all who suffer mental health problems? 

Isn’t the whole truth a far better breastplate against extremism and shield against stereotyping than filtered facts and mediated knowledge?

London stabbing: Met and BBC say mental health a "significant factor"


----------



## depotoo

Amazing how they know within moments, isn't it?





Mindful said:


> Appalling stabbing incident in Russell Square, London. A woman in her 60s has been murdered; five others are being treated for knife wounds. According to the BBC: “A 19-year-old man was arrested at 22:39 after a Taser was discharged by an officer. The Met said mental health was a ‘significant factor’ in the events.” That’s a remarkably swift diagnosis of psychiatric health. Perhaps we can assume that all people who go on rampages with knives have “significant” mental health issues. Perhaps mental health is now defined this way.
> 
> Perhaps the assailant was carrying Prozac. Perhaps, as he was being tasered, he demanded serotonin-noradrenaline reuptake inhibitors as a human right. Perhaps he spoke of how he felt misunderstood, outcast, rejected by society. Perhaps he was unemployed and depressed. We just don’t know.
> The human mind and heart can be moved in various ways, depending on how those facts are presented (or not). The Met and BBC can suggest shadowy lines of thought, and the Mayor of London can issue a command to be calm and vigilant.  But neither can command the mind to move to assent to something, especially if something more is suspected. Is it too much to ask that the establishment bear witness to truth? Or do they presume we have no interest in finding it? Isn’t it rather patronising to withhold it and exhort calmness and vigilance, when that very exhortation releases passions and induces concerns? Vigilant about what? Teenagers with mental health problems? Isn’t that a rather malleable conviction or manipulated truth, not to mention a slander on all who suffer mental health problems?
> 
> Isn’t the whole truth a far better breastplate against extremism and shield against stereotyping than filtered facts and mediated knowledge?
> 
> London stabbing: Met and BBC say mental health a "significant factor"


----------



## aris2chat

depotoo said:


> See my post 854.  Seems a specialist doesn't agree with the ridiculous attempt by authorities to classify as mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The attacker was a male 17 year old Afghan refugee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's as if all these attacks have a common element - even the Dallas police murders, but I can't put my finger on what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The common thread is becoming mental illness.
> 
> The latest knife attacker in London.
> 
> But don’t worry he came to Britain at the age of 5. He’s not radicalized, just CRAZY.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Too calm down the fears, this is more understand able rather than being spooked by every face a shade darker than their own.
The mental motivation that drives terrorist to kill for the certainty of going to heaven.  The more blood, faster the trip, greater the reward there.

Maybe they can be found work at a pig slaughter house

Knife? carving meat.
Bomb? stuff the blood sausages, cure and smoke the bacon.
Truck?  drive the pork to market.
Gun?  taze the pigs, slaughter and hang


----------



## depotoo

What those that push for the mass immigration  of refugees coming from Islamic countries are not getting, is the refugees are coming from countries that have Islam as their law.  That's all they know.  To expect them to suddenly be able to accept an entirely different set of laws-not based on their Islamic laws and lives, is just nuts.  To think assimilation  will just happen is purely nuts.  I would imagine in their minds eye it is blasphemy. 





aris2chat said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> See my post 854.  Seems a specialist doesn't agree with the ridiculous attempt by authorities to classify as mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The attacker was a male 17 year old Afghan refugee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's as if all these attacks have a common element - even the Dallas police murders, but I can't put my finger on what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The common thread is becoming mental illness.
> 
> The latest knife attacker in London.
> 
> But don’t worry he came to Britain at the age of 5. He’s not radicalized, just CRAZY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Too calm down the fears, this is more understand able rather than being spooked by every face a shade darker than their own.
> The mental motivation that drives terrorist to kill for the certainty of going to heaven.  The more blood, faster the trip, greater the reward there.
> 
> Maybe they can be found work at a pig slaughter house
> 
> Knife? carving meat.
> Bomb? stuff the blood sausages, cure and smoke the bacon.
> Truck?  drive the pork to market.
> Gun?  taze the pigs, slaughter and hang
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> Appalling stabbing incident in Russell Square, London. A woman in her 60s has been murdered; five others are being treated for knife wounds. According to the BBC: “A 19-year-old man was arrested at 22:39 after a Taser was discharged by an officer. The Met said mental health was a ‘significant factor’ in the events.” That’s a remarkably swift diagnosis of psychiatric health. Perhaps we can assume that all people who go on rampages with knives have “significant” mental health issues. Perhaps mental health is now defined this way.
> 
> Perhaps the assailant was carrying Prozac. Perhaps, as he was being tasered, he demanded serotonin-noradrenaline reuptake inhibitors as a human right. Perhaps he spoke of how he felt misunderstood, outcast, rejected by society. Perhaps he was unemployed and depressed. We just don’t know.
> The human mind and heart can be moved in various ways, depending on how those facts are presented (or not). The Met and BBC can suggest shadowy lines of thought, and the Mayor of London can issue a command to be calm and vigilant.  But neither can command the mind to move to assent to something, especially if something more is suspected. Is it too much to ask that the establishment bear witness to truth? Or do they presume we have no interest in finding it? Isn’t it rather patronising to withhold it and exhort calmness and vigilance, when that very exhortation releases passions and induces concerns? Vigilant about what? Teenagers with mental health problems? Isn’t that a rather malleable conviction or manipulated truth, not to mention a slander on all who suffer mental health problems?
> 
> Isn’t the whole truth a far better breastplate against extremism and shield against stereotyping than filtered facts and mediated knowledge?
> 
> London stabbing: Met and BBC say mental health a "significant factor"









 I would say upsetting a handful of muslims by imposing stricter controls on them, and if a few innocents get caught up and deported that is better than having even one person harmed as a result of islamonazi violence


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appalling stabbing incident in Russell Square, London. A woman in her 60s has been murdered; five others are being treated for knife wounds. According to the BBC: “A 19-year-old man was arrested at 22:39 after a Taser was discharged by an officer. The Met said mental health was a ‘significant factor’ in the events.” That’s a remarkably swift diagnosis of psychiatric health. Perhaps we can assume that all people who go on rampages with knives have “significant” mental health issues. Perhaps mental health is now defined this way.
> 
> Perhaps the assailant was carrying Prozac. Perhaps, as he was being tasered, he demanded serotonin-noradrenaline reuptake inhibitors as a human right. Perhaps he spoke of how he felt misunderstood, outcast, rejected by society. Perhaps he was unemployed and depressed. We just don’t know.
> The human mind and heart can be moved in various ways, depending on how those facts are presented (or not). The Met and BBC can suggest shadowy lines of thought, and the Mayor of London can issue a command to be calm and vigilant.  But neither can command the mind to move to assent to something, especially if something more is suspected. Is it too much to ask that the establishment bear witness to truth? Or do they presume we have no interest in finding it? Isn’t it rather patronising to withhold it and exhort calmness and vigilance, when that very exhortation releases passions and induces concerns? Vigilant about what? Teenagers with mental health problems? Isn’t that a rather malleable conviction or manipulated truth, not to mention a slander on all who suffer mental health problems?
> 
> Isn’t the whole truth a far better breastplate against extremism and shield against stereotyping than filtered facts and mediated knowledge?
> 
> London stabbing: Met and BBC say mental health a "significant factor"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say upsetting a handful of muslims by imposing stricter controls on them, and if a few innocents get caught up and deported that is better than having even one person harmed as a result of islamonazi violence
Click to expand...



Do you believe some of these emerging conspiracy theories: that all the attacks are staged, and the evil CIA is orchestrating the whole thing?


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appalling stabbing incident in Russell Square, London. A woman in her 60s has been murdered; five others are being treated for knife wounds. According to the BBC: “A 19-year-old man was arrested at 22:39 after a Taser was discharged by an officer. The Met said mental health was a ‘significant factor’ in the events.” That’s a remarkably swift diagnosis of psychiatric health. Perhaps we can assume that all people who go on rampages with knives have “significant” mental health issues. Perhaps mental health is now defined this way.
> 
> Perhaps the assailant was carrying Prozac. Perhaps, as he was being tasered, he demanded serotonin-noradrenaline reuptake inhibitors as a human right. Perhaps he spoke of how he felt misunderstood, outcast, rejected by society. Perhaps he was unemployed and depressed. We just don’t know.
> The human mind and heart can be moved in various ways, depending on how those facts are presented (or not). The Met and BBC can suggest shadowy lines of thought, and the Mayor of London can issue a command to be calm and vigilant.  But neither can command the mind to move to assent to something, especially if something more is suspected. Is it too much to ask that the establishment bear witness to truth? Or do they presume we have no interest in finding it? Isn’t it rather patronising to withhold it and exhort calmness and vigilance, when that very exhortation releases passions and induces concerns? Vigilant about what? Teenagers with mental health problems? Isn’t that a rather malleable conviction or manipulated truth, not to mention a slander on all who suffer mental health problems?
> 
> Isn’t the whole truth a far better breastplate against extremism and shield against stereotyping than filtered facts and mediated knowledge?
> 
> London stabbing: Met and BBC say mental health a "significant factor"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say upsetting a handful of muslims by imposing stricter controls on them, and if a few innocents get caught up and deported that is better than having even one person harmed as a result of islamonazi violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe some of these emerging conspiracy theories: that all the attacks are staged, and the evil CIA is orchestrating the whole thing?
Click to expand...








 Not at all as I have intimate knowledge of the muslim mindset and have seen how they work. They will never go one on one or even two to four on one, they need odds that mean they will win everytime. So the way to curb them is to make sure we are always more than them and fight them on their own terms.


----------



## depotoo

Incendie mortel à Rouen: Hollande promet que «tout sera fait» pour en «connaître les causes»
a bar fire that killed 13, injured 6, blamed a birthday cake, yet their homeland security is now involved as well as Hollande, stating -
Fatal fire in Rouen: Hollande promises that " everything will be done " to "know the causes"


----------



## Mindful

Another mental case on the rampage?

A machete attack on two police officers in Charleroi.


----------



## depotoo

Here it is-
Two police officers attacked by man with machete in Charleroi
Two police officers got injured in a machete attack in Charleroi this afternoon. The assailant reportedly shouted "Allahu Akbar" before the attack







Mindful said:


> Another mental case on the rampage?
> 
> A machete attack on two police officers in Charleroi.


----------



## Tilly

Alahu Akbar = Mentally Ill, Gay, Bullied at School.


----------



## Tilly

depotoo said:


> Here it is-
> Two police officers attacked by man with machete in Charleroi
> Two police officers got injured in a machete attack in Charleroi this afternoon. The assailant reportedly shouted "Allahu Akbar" before the attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another mental case on the rampage?
> 
> A machete attack on two police officers in Charleroi.
Click to expand...

About 6 weeks ago a French policeman and his wife were stabbed to death in their home, in front of their toddler. Didn't seem to get much coverage at the time. Horrific. 

French police officer and partner murdered in 'odious terrorist attack'


----------



## Mindful

MENTAL ILLNESS

By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am 


Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.

Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.

I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.

Except it wasn’t that simple.

In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.

_Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.

Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.

It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.

Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.

Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…

A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.

One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.




Well...except, it's not everytime.  That's the dishonesty in your argument. Only times, like when people and authorities who know the person, or have examined the person state there are mental health issues.  The odd thing is, people have no trouble accepting that with the Jared Loughners of the world, but refuse to when it's a Muslim.  I wonder why?  The person can be psychotic, delusional, etc. and it's still a "jihadi".  A woman was psychotic with a history of mental illness when she killed her kids because "God told her to"...but no one insists it's her religion making her do it- she's mentally ill.

David Vance, also, is an interesting figure - his website was apparently closed down for hate speech...if it's the same David Vance.


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.



There is an attempt to 'condition' the public to associate Islamic terrorists not with the filthy butchering animals they are, but instead with vulnerability and mental illness - which - arguably-is easier to identify with than terrorism, and which elicits sympathy rather than anger or hatred.  However, judging by the comments sections of the various media where these near instantaneous 'diagnoses' appear, people just aren't that stupid. Yet.

*Prominent Psychiatrist Blasts Mainstream Media For Blaming Mental Health For Attacks*
2149 by OLIVER JJ LANE5 Aug 2016359


*A senior Viennese mental health expert has expressed his concern at the speed with which the media leaps to blame high-profile attacks across Europe on mental health issues, remarking those suffering from genuine conditions should not be “lumped together with criminals”.*

Chief doctor at the leading Vienna Social-Psychiatric Clinic and vice president of the Austrian Society of Psychiatry, Dr. Georg Psota, is a respected name in mental health in central European Austria.
 Speaking to the nation’s best-selling newspaper 
_Kronen Zeitung_ he has said that “too often and too quickly atrocities and the frequently perpetrated attacks in Europe are mixed with mental illness”.

Clearly concerned at the very negative press for genuine mental health patients the several recent attacks may have generated, the psychiatrist said: “*The acts of political extremists and religious fanatics are not the result of depression or other mental illness, but of the highest criminal energy.”*

The Austrian newspaper featured a number of examples of recent attacks where, rightly or wrongly, mental health has been cited as a likely cause very quickly after the event including Wednesday’s stabbing in London, an axe attack by an Afghan migrant in Wurzburg, Germany, and the ram-raid attack in Nice that killed 84.

The comments of Dr. Psota were backed by the chairman of Austrian mental health and human rights charity Ganznormal Christian Deutsch. He remarked: “Attacks by terrorists have achieved their goal of spreading fear and loathing in Europe. It *happened primarily due to fanatical criminal energy and terrorist strategy. This [motivation] should be kept strictly separate from the possible mental illness of the offender.*

“On one hand, it is not easy to explain the cruel acts by [terrorists], but on the other hand, the many thousands of mentally ill people should not be lumped together with criminals to be stigmatised together.”

A statement from the charity read: “Terrorist bombers are frequently presented as being affected by mental illness, leading to a stigmatisation of mentally ill people. And this stigma makes it even harder for those who need help to benefit from it…*We therefore call for acts of terrorism and acts of violence to be seen for what they are, namely expressions of aggressive criminal energy.*

Prominent Psychiatrist Blasts Mainstream Media For Blaming Mental Health For Attacks


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...except, it's not everytime.  That's the dishonesty in your argument. Only times, like when people and authorities who know the person, or have examined the person state there are mental health issues.  The odd thing is, people have no trouble accepting that with the Jared Loughners of the world, but refuse to when it's a Muslim.  I wonder why?  The person can be psychotic, delusional, etc. and it's still a "jihadi".  A woman was psychotic with a history of mental illness when she killed her kids because "God told her to"...but no one insists it's her religion making her do it- she's mentally ill.
> 
> David Vance, also, is an interesting figure - his website was apparently closed down for hate speech...if it's the same David Vance.
Click to expand...


David Vance is a regular contributer to The Big Question on BBC TV, Sunday mornings.

What was hateful about his article? I don't like discrediting tactics.


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...except, it's not everytime.  That's the dishonesty in your argument. Only times, like when people and authorities who know the person, or have examined the person state there are mental health issues.  The odd thing is, people have no trouble accepting that with the Jared Loughners of the world, but refuse to when it's a Muslim.  I wonder why?  The person can be psychotic, delusional, etc. and it's still a "jihadi".  A woman was psychotic with a history of mental illness when she killed her kids because "God told her to"...but no one insists it's her religion making her do it- she's mentally ill.
> 
> David Vance, also, is an interesting figure - his website was apparently closed down for hate speech...if it's the same David Vance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> David Vance is a regular contributer to The Big Question on BBC TV, Sunday mornings.
> 
> What was hateful about his article? I don't like discrediting tactics.
Click to expand...


I like to know what's behind a writer or source.

As to what is "hateful" - mostly, it's what I already wrote - the sudden claim that when it comes a violent act by someone who happens to be Muslim, mental illness is now automatically ruled out by you folks.  It makes no sense since it is clearly behind certain violent acts by non-Muslims.  A Muslim can be psychotic, delusional, hearing voices, claiming God is telling him to do this, authorities can state that there are "significant mental health issues" (as in a recent case) and you will deny mental illness is a factor in that case solely on the basis of that person's religion.  I like things to make sense, that does not.  It's not like folks are attributing every violent act to mental illness.


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...except, it's not everytime.  That's the dishonesty in your argument. Only times, like when people and authorities who know the person, or have examined the person state there are mental health issues.  The odd thing is, people have no trouble accepting that with the Jared Loughners of the world, but refuse to when it's a Muslim.  I wonder why?  The person can be psychotic, delusional, etc. and it's still a "jihadi".  A woman was psychotic with a history of mental illness when she killed her kids because "God told her to"...but no one insists it's her religion making her do it- she's mentally ill.
> 
> David Vance, also, is an interesting figure - his website was apparently closed down for hate speech...if it's the same David Vance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> David Vance is a regular contributer to The Big Question on BBC TV, Sunday mornings.
> 
> What was hateful about his article? I don't like discrediting tactics.
Click to expand...

David Vance is virulently anti Hamas and anti other Islamic terrorists


----------



## Coyote

Tilly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an attempt to 'condition' the public to associate Islamic terrorists not with the filthy butchering animals they are, but instead with vulnerability and mental illness - which - arguably-is easier to identify with than terrorism, and which elicits sympathy rather than anger or hatred.  However, judging by the comments sections of the various media where these near instantaneous 'diagnoses' appear, people just aren't that stupid. Yet.
> 
> *Prominent Psychiatrist Blasts Mainstream Media For Blaming Mental Health For Attacks*
> 2149 by OLIVER JJ LANE5 Aug 2016359
> 
> 
> *A senior Viennese mental health expert has expressed his concern at the speed with which the media leaps to blame high-profile attacks across Europe on mental health issues, remarking those suffering from genuine conditions should not be “lumped together with criminals”.*
> 
> Chief doctor at the leading Vienna Social-Psychiatric Clinic and vice president of the Austrian Society of Psychiatry, Dr. Georg Psota, is a respected name in mental health in central European Austria.
> Speaking to the nation’s best-selling newspaper
> _Kronen Zeitung_ he has said that “too often and too quickly atrocities and the frequently perpetrated attacks in Europe are mixed with mental illness”.
> 
> Clearly concerned at the very negative press for genuine mental health patients the several recent attacks may have generated, the psychiatrist said: “*The acts of political extremists and religious fanatics are not the result of depression or other mental illness, but of the highest criminal energy.”*
> 
> The Austrian newspaper featured a number of examples of recent attacks where, rightly or wrongly, mental health has been cited as a likely cause very quickly after the event including Wednesday’s stabbing in London, an axe attack by an Afghan migrant in Wurzburg, Germany, and the ram-raid attack in Nice that killed 84.
> 
> The comments of Dr. Psota were backed by the chairman of Austrian mental health and human rights charity Ganznormal Christian Deutsch. He remarked: “Attacks by terrorists have achieved their goal of spreading fear and loathing in Europe. It *happened primarily due to fanatical criminal energy and terrorist strategy. This [motivation] should be kept strictly separate from the possible mental illness of the offender.*
> 
> “On one hand, it is not easy to explain the cruel acts by [terrorists], but on the other hand, the many thousands of mentally ill people should not be lumped together with criminals to be stigmatised together.”
> 
> A statement from the charity read: “Terrorist bombers are frequently presented as being affected by mental illness, leading to a stigmatisation of mentally ill people. And this stigma makes it even harder for those who need help to benefit from it…*We therefore call for acts of terrorism and acts of violence to be seen for what they are, namely expressions of aggressive criminal energy.*
> 
> Prominent Psychiatrist Blasts Mainstream Media For Blaming Mental Health For Attacks
Click to expand...


So the attacker can be delusional, hearing voices or outright psychotic but he's not mentally ill?


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...except, it's not everytime.  That's the dishonesty in your argument. Only times, like when people and authorities who know the person, or have examined the person state there are mental health issues.  The odd thing is, people have no trouble accepting that with the Jared Loughners of the world, but refuse to when it's a Muslim.  I wonder why?  The person can be psychotic, delusional, etc. and it's still a "jihadi".  A woman was psychotic with a history of mental illness when she killed her kids because "God told her to"...but no one insists it's her religion making her do it- she's mentally ill.
> 
> David Vance, also, is an interesting figure - his website was apparently closed down for hate speech...if it's the same David Vance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> David Vance is a regular contributer to The Big Question on BBC TV, Sunday mornings.
> 
> What was hateful about his article? I don't like discrediting tactics.
Click to expand...

He is also one of the BBCs biggest critics, in terms of their biases, so it's good to see him on there. He's also viewed as a 'filthy zionist' by many leftards, and is not exactly popular with Palestinian and Hamas supporters


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an attempt to 'condition' the public to associate Islamic terrorists not with the filthy butchering animals they are, but instead with vulnerability and mental illness - which - arguably-is easier to identify with than terrorism, and which elicits sympathy rather than anger or hatred.  However, judging by the comments sections of the various media where these near instantaneous 'diagnoses' appear, people just aren't that stupid. Yet.
> 
> *Prominent Psychiatrist Blasts Mainstream Media For Blaming Mental Health For Attacks*
> 2149 by OLIVER JJ LANE5 Aug 2016359
> 
> 
> *A senior Viennese mental health expert has expressed his concern at the speed with which the media leaps to blame high-profile attacks across Europe on mental health issues, remarking those suffering from genuine conditions should not be “lumped together with criminals”.*
> 
> Chief doctor at the leading Vienna Social-Psychiatric Clinic and vice president of the Austrian Society of Psychiatry, Dr. Georg Psota, is a respected name in mental health in central European Austria.
> Speaking to the nation’s best-selling newspaper
> _Kronen Zeitung_ he has said that “too often and too quickly atrocities and the frequently perpetrated attacks in Europe are mixed with mental illness”.
> 
> Clearly concerned at the very negative press for genuine mental health patients the several recent attacks may have generated, the psychiatrist said: “*The acts of political extremists and religious fanatics are not the result of depression or other mental illness, but of the highest criminal energy.”*
> 
> The Austrian newspaper featured a number of examples of recent attacks where, rightly or wrongly, mental health has been cited as a likely cause very quickly after the event including Wednesday’s stabbing in London, an axe attack by an Afghan migrant in Wurzburg, Germany, and the ram-raid attack in Nice that killed 84.
> 
> The comments of Dr. Psota were backed by the chairman of Austrian mental health and human rights charity Ganznormal Christian Deutsch. He remarked: “Attacks by terrorists have achieved their goal of spreading fear and loathing in Europe. It *happened primarily due to fanatical criminal energy and terrorist strategy. This [motivation] should be kept strictly separate from the possible mental illness of the offender.*
> 
> “On one hand, it is not easy to explain the cruel acts by [terrorists], but on the other hand, the many thousands of mentally ill people should not be lumped together with criminals to be stigmatised together.”
> 
> A statement from the charity read: “Terrorist bombers are frequently presented as being affected by mental illness, leading to a stigmatisation of mentally ill people. And this stigma makes it even harder for those who need help to benefit from it…*We therefore call for acts of terrorism and acts of violence to be seen for what they are, namely expressions of aggressive criminal energy.*
> 
> Prominent Psychiatrist Blasts Mainstream Media For Blaming Mental Health For Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the attacker can be delusional, hearing voices or outright psychotic but he's not mentally ill?
Click to expand...


No idea. We're not doctors.


----------



## Coyote

ISIS is exceptionally good at drawing in people who are already vulnerable or mentally ill.  Denying that means you're overlooking a critical component of how ISIS recruits and why people can get drawn into it.  You're also ignoring something that should be looked into.

The Line Between Terrorism and Mental Illness - The New Yorker

_“Islamic-extremist online recruiters are very good at pulling in people who are mentally vulnerable,” Heather Hurlburt, of the Washington-based think tank New America, said. She suggests that an effective response to the problem will draw at least as much on the insights of mental health as on the intrusions of the security state. The constant balance that needs to be struck, she said, is between monitoring dangers without alienating allies in the community, as happened with New York City Police Department’s polarizing surveillance of mosques. As Hurlburt noted, “Some of the efforts, such as surveillance of college students’ social-media accounts and police informers in mosques, have been controversial and counterproductive. Insights from mental health, especially post-Columbine, tend to focus on more community-centered efforts, which may give family and clergy tools and non-stigmatizing places to turn for help. Tragically, the father of the Canadian who killed a Canadian soldier with his car on Monday had previously reported him to the authorities.”


*Recruiting troubled individuals who can be pushed toward violence ties in well with ISIS’s larger strategy. As Hurlburt observed, ISIS “seems to calculate—correctly, in my view—that small-scale lone-wolf attacks on symbolic targets will get it outsized attention. So you see these propaganda broadcasts encouraging individuals who may be mentally unstable, who may have had little or no actual training, to use weapons like knives and cars that will surely lead to the attackers’ capture or death. The propagandists seem to understand the link between certain forms of mental illness and susceptibility to mass violence, even if we don’t.”*


Couture-Rouleau was identified as a “high-risk traveller” by the Royal Canadian Mounted Police, and was prevented from leaving the country for fear that he would join up with foreign fighters abroad. Zehaf-Bibeau had applied for a passport and talked about travelling to Saudi Arabia; R.C.M.P. officials suggested that difficulty in renewing his passport may have played a role in the shooting.* Zehaf-Bibeau is, according to Hegghammer, “one of several examples of what I’ve called the ‘obstruction effect’—the tendency for some candidate foreign fighters to attack at home when they are prevented from leaving.” He cited the Holsworthy Barracks plot, in a suburb of Sydney, as one such example.


A decade ago, in the early days of the Iraq War, we were told that, if we don’t fight them overseas, we’ll have to fight them at home; absent some deeper form of intervention, the implication is now that, if we don’t let them fight there, we will have to fight them here. Perhaps in recognition of the danger of playing into grand martial fantasies, the Canadian military advised its soldiers on Wednesday not to wear uniforms unless they’re on active duty.


It’s natural to see terrorism and counter-terrorism as a drama of violence and retribution played out on the international stage. Both Zehaf-Bibeau and Couture-Rouleau certainly seem to have seen themselves as part of a similarly apocalyptic saga—Zehaf-Bibeau, in particular, was said by people at the shelter where he was staying in Ottawa to have spoken in his last days about the end of the world. But it’s worth remembering that Zehaf-Bibeau talked not just about an external battle but an internal struggle with demons, spiritual beings he felt had a real existence. That was a battle he was fighting in his own mind, which may have been the ultimate source of the violence that he inflicted on the world._​


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an attempt to 'condition' the public to associate Islamic terrorists not with the filthy butchering animals they are, but instead with vulnerability and mental illness - which - arguably-is easier to identify with than terrorism, and which elicits sympathy rather than anger or hatred.  However, judging by the comments sections of the various media where these near instantaneous 'diagnoses' appear, people just aren't that stupid. Yet.
> 
> *Prominent Psychiatrist Blasts Mainstream Media For Blaming Mental Health For Attacks*
> 2149 by OLIVER JJ LANE5 Aug 2016359
> 
> 
> *A senior Viennese mental health expert has expressed his concern at the speed with which the media leaps to blame high-profile attacks across Europe on mental health issues, remarking those suffering from genuine conditions should not be “lumped together with criminals”.*
> 
> Chief doctor at the leading Vienna Social-Psychiatric Clinic and vice president of the Austrian Society of Psychiatry, Dr. Georg Psota, is a respected name in mental health in central European Austria.
> Speaking to the nation’s best-selling newspaper
> _Kronen Zeitung_ he has said that “too often and too quickly atrocities and the frequently perpetrated attacks in Europe are mixed with mental illness”.
> 
> Clearly concerned at the very negative press for genuine mental health patients the several recent attacks may have generated, the psychiatrist said: “*The acts of political extremists and religious fanatics are not the result of depression or other mental illness, but of the highest criminal energy.”*
> 
> The Austrian newspaper featured a number of examples of recent attacks where, rightly or wrongly, mental health has been cited as a likely cause very quickly after the event including Wednesday’s stabbing in London, an axe attack by an Afghan migrant in Wurzburg, Germany, and the ram-raid attack in Nice that killed 84.
> 
> The comments of Dr. Psota were backed by the chairman of Austrian mental health and human rights charity Ganznormal Christian Deutsch. He remarked: “Attacks by terrorists have achieved their goal of spreading fear and loathing in Europe. It *happened primarily due to fanatical criminal energy and terrorist strategy. This [motivation] should be kept strictly separate from the possible mental illness of the offender.*
> 
> “On one hand, it is not easy to explain the cruel acts by [terrorists], but on the other hand, the many thousands of mentally ill people should not be lumped together with criminals to be stigmatised together.”
> 
> A statement from the charity read: “Terrorist bombers are frequently presented as being affected by mental illness, leading to a stigmatisation of mentally ill people. And this stigma makes it even harder for those who need help to benefit from it…*We therefore call for acts of terrorism and acts of violence to be seen for what they are, namely expressions of aggressive criminal energy.*
> 
> Prominent Psychiatrist Blasts Mainstream Media For Blaming Mental Health For Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the attacker can be delusional, hearing voices or outright psychotic but he's not mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea. We're not doctors.
Click to expand...


But you are expert enough to identify a religious motive?


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an attempt to 'condition' the public to associate Islamic terrorists not with the filthy butchering animals they are, but instead with vulnerability and mental illness - which - arguably-is easier to identify with than terrorism, and which elicits sympathy rather than anger or hatred.  However, judging by the comments sections of the various media where these near instantaneous 'diagnoses' appear, people just aren't that stupid. Yet.
> 
> *Prominent Psychiatrist Blasts Mainstream Media For Blaming Mental Health For Attacks*
> 2149 by OLIVER JJ LANE5 Aug 2016359
> 
> 
> *A senior Viennese mental health expert has expressed his concern at the speed with which the media leaps to blame high-profile attacks across Europe on mental health issues, remarking those suffering from genuine conditions should not be “lumped together with criminals”.*
> 
> Chief doctor at the leading Vienna Social-Psychiatric Clinic and vice president of the Austrian Society of Psychiatry, Dr. Georg Psota, is a respected name in mental health in central European Austria.
> Speaking to the nation’s best-selling newspaper
> _Kronen Zeitung_ he has said that “too often and too quickly atrocities and the frequently perpetrated attacks in Europe are mixed with mental illness”.
> 
> Clearly concerned at the very negative press for genuine mental health patients the several recent attacks may have generated, the psychiatrist said: “*The acts of political extremists and religious fanatics are not the result of depression or other mental illness, but of the highest criminal energy.”*
> 
> The Austrian newspaper featured a number of examples of recent attacks where, rightly or wrongly, mental health has been cited as a likely cause very quickly after the event including Wednesday’s stabbing in London, an axe attack by an Afghan migrant in Wurzburg, Germany, and the ram-raid attack in Nice that killed 84.
> 
> The comments of Dr. Psota were backed by the chairman of Austrian mental health and human rights charity Ganznormal Christian Deutsch. He remarked: “Attacks by terrorists have achieved their goal of spreading fear and loathing in Europe. It *happened primarily due to fanatical criminal energy and terrorist strategy. This [motivation] should be kept strictly separate from the possible mental illness of the offender.*
> 
> “On one hand, it is not easy to explain the cruel acts by [terrorists], but on the other hand, the many thousands of mentally ill people should not be lumped together with criminals to be stigmatised together.”
> 
> A statement from the charity read: “Terrorist bombers are frequently presented as being affected by mental illness, leading to a stigmatisation of mentally ill people. And this stigma makes it even harder for those who need help to benefit from it…*We therefore call for acts of terrorism and acts of violence to be seen for what they are, namely expressions of aggressive criminal energy.*
> 
> Prominent Psychiatrist Blasts Mainstream Media For Blaming Mental Health For Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the attacker can be delusional, hearing voices or outright psychotic but he's not mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea. We're not doctors.
Click to expand...

And there are plenty of psychiatrists who are getting fed up with this tactic of using mental ill health in this way.


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an attempt to 'condition' the public to associate Islamic terrorists not with the filthy butchering animals they are, but instead with vulnerability and mental illness - which - arguably-is easier to identify with than terrorism, and which elicits sympathy rather than anger or hatred.  However, judging by the comments sections of the various media where these near instantaneous 'diagnoses' appear, people just aren't that stupid. Yet.
> 
> *Prominent Psychiatrist Blasts Mainstream Media For Blaming Mental Health For Attacks*
> 2149 by OLIVER JJ LANE5 Aug 2016359
> 
> 
> *A senior Viennese mental health expert has expressed his concern at the speed with which the media leaps to blame high-profile attacks across Europe on mental health issues, remarking those suffering from genuine conditions should not be “lumped together with criminals”.*
> 
> Chief doctor at the leading Vienna Social-Psychiatric Clinic and vice president of the Austrian Society of Psychiatry, Dr. Georg Psota, is a respected name in mental health in central European Austria.
> Speaking to the nation’s best-selling newspaper
> _Kronen Zeitung_ he has said that “too often and too quickly atrocities and the frequently perpetrated attacks in Europe are mixed with mental illness”.
> 
> Clearly concerned at the very negative press for genuine mental health patients the several recent attacks may have generated, the psychiatrist said: “*The acts of political extremists and religious fanatics are not the result of depression or other mental illness, but of the highest criminal energy.”*
> 
> The Austrian newspaper featured a number of examples of recent attacks where, rightly or wrongly, mental health has been cited as a likely cause very quickly after the event including Wednesday’s stabbing in London, an axe attack by an Afghan migrant in Wurzburg, Germany, and the ram-raid attack in Nice that killed 84.
> 
> The comments of Dr. Psota were backed by the chairman of Austrian mental health and human rights charity Ganznormal Christian Deutsch. He remarked: “Attacks by terrorists have achieved their goal of spreading fear and loathing in Europe. It *happened primarily due to fanatical criminal energy and terrorist strategy. This [motivation] should be kept strictly separate from the possible mental illness of the offender.*
> 
> “On one hand, it is not easy to explain the cruel acts by [terrorists], but on the other hand, the many thousands of mentally ill people should not be lumped together with criminals to be stigmatised together.”
> 
> A statement from the charity read: “Terrorist bombers are frequently presented as being affected by mental illness, leading to a stigmatisation of mentally ill people. And this stigma makes it even harder for those who need help to benefit from it…*We therefore call for acts of terrorism and acts of violence to be seen for what they are, namely expressions of aggressive criminal energy.*
> 
> Prominent Psychiatrist Blasts Mainstream Media For Blaming Mental Health For Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the attacker can be delusional, hearing voices or outright psychotic but he's not mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea. We're not doctors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you are expert enough to identify a religious motive?
Click to expand...


What have I identified exactly?


----------



## MaryL

How can we tell the difference between racism, insanity or terrorism of any stripe? What is the difference between a hate crime, terrorism or act of insanity? Why try to color these things?


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an attempt to 'condition' the public to associate Islamic terrorists not with the filthy butchering animals they are, but instead with vulnerability and mental illness - which - arguably-is easier to identify with than terrorism, and which elicits sympathy rather than anger or hatred.  However, judging by the comments sections of the various media where these near instantaneous 'diagnoses' appear, people just aren't that stupid. Yet.
> 
> *Prominent Psychiatrist Blasts Mainstream Media For Blaming Mental Health For Attacks*
> 2149 by OLIVER JJ LANE5 Aug 2016359
> 
> 
> *A senior Viennese mental health expert has expressed his concern at the speed with which the media leaps to blame high-profile attacks across Europe on mental health issues, remarking those suffering from genuine conditions should not be “lumped together with criminals”.*
> 
> Chief doctor at the leading Vienna Social-Psychiatric Clinic and vice president of the Austrian Society of Psychiatry, Dr. Georg Psota, is a respected name in mental health in central European Austria.
> Speaking to the nation’s best-selling newspaper
> _Kronen Zeitung_ he has said that “too often and too quickly atrocities and the frequently perpetrated attacks in Europe are mixed with mental illness”.
> 
> Clearly concerned at the very negative press for genuine mental health patients the several recent attacks may have generated, the psychiatrist said: “*The acts of political extremists and religious fanatics are not the result of depression or other mental illness, but of the highest criminal energy.”*
> 
> The Austrian newspaper featured a number of examples of recent attacks where, rightly or wrongly, mental health has been cited as a likely cause very quickly after the event including Wednesday’s stabbing in London, an axe attack by an Afghan migrant in Wurzburg, Germany, and the ram-raid attack in Nice that killed 84.
> 
> The comments of Dr. Psota were backed by the chairman of Austrian mental health and human rights charity Ganznormal Christian Deutsch. He remarked: “Attacks by terrorists have achieved their goal of spreading fear and loathing in Europe. It *happened primarily due to fanatical criminal energy and terrorist strategy. This [motivation] should be kept strictly separate from the possible mental illness of the offender.*
> 
> “On one hand, it is not easy to explain the cruel acts by [terrorists], but on the other hand, the many thousands of mentally ill people should not be lumped together with criminals to be stigmatised together.”
> 
> A statement from the charity read: “Terrorist bombers are frequently presented as being affected by mental illness, leading to a stigmatisation of mentally ill people. And this stigma makes it even harder for those who need help to benefit from it…*We therefore call for acts of terrorism and acts of violence to be seen for what they are, namely expressions of aggressive criminal energy.*
> 
> Prominent Psychiatrist Blasts Mainstream Media For Blaming Mental Health For Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the attacker can be delusional, hearing voices or outright psychotic but he's not mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea. We're not doctors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there are plenty of psychiatrists who are getting fed up with this tactic of using mental ill health in this way.
Click to expand...


Were all those sexually motivated attacks in Cologne on New Year's Eve, carried out by mentally ill people, I wonder.


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an attempt to 'condition' the public to associate Islamic terrorists not with the filthy butchering animals they are, but instead with vulnerability and mental illness - which - arguably-is easier to identify with than terrorism, and which elicits sympathy rather than anger or hatred.  However, judging by the comments sections of the various media where these near instantaneous 'diagnoses' appear, people just aren't that stupid. Yet.
> 
> *Prominent Psychiatrist Blasts Mainstream Media For Blaming Mental Health For Attacks*
> 2149 by OLIVER JJ LANE5 Aug 2016359
> 
> 
> *A senior Viennese mental health expert has expressed his concern at the speed with which the media leaps to blame high-profile attacks across Europe on mental health issues, remarking those suffering from genuine conditions should not be “lumped together with criminals”.*
> 
> Chief doctor at the leading Vienna Social-Psychiatric Clinic and vice president of the Austrian Society of Psychiatry, Dr. Georg Psota, is a respected name in mental health in central European Austria.
> Speaking to the nation’s best-selling newspaper
> _Kronen Zeitung_ he has said that “too often and too quickly atrocities and the frequently perpetrated attacks in Europe are mixed with mental illness”.
> 
> Clearly concerned at the very negative press for genuine mental health patients the several recent attacks may have generated, the psychiatrist said: “*The acts of political extremists and religious fanatics are not the result of depression or other mental illness, but of the highest criminal energy.”*
> 
> The Austrian newspaper featured a number of examples of recent attacks where, rightly or wrongly, mental health has been cited as a likely cause very quickly after the event including Wednesday’s stabbing in London, an axe attack by an Afghan migrant in Wurzburg, Germany, and the ram-raid attack in Nice that killed 84.
> 
> The comments of Dr. Psota were backed by the chairman of Austrian mental health and human rights charity Ganznormal Christian Deutsch. He remarked: “Attacks by terrorists have achieved their goal of spreading fear and loathing in Europe. It *happened primarily due to fanatical criminal energy and terrorist strategy. This [motivation] should be kept strictly separate from the possible mental illness of the offender.*
> 
> “On one hand, it is not easy to explain the cruel acts by [terrorists], but on the other hand, the many thousands of mentally ill people should not be lumped together with criminals to be stigmatised together.”
> 
> A statement from the charity read: “Terrorist bombers are frequently presented as being affected by mental illness, leading to a stigmatisation of mentally ill people. And this stigma makes it even harder for those who need help to benefit from it…*We therefore call for acts of terrorism and acts of violence to be seen for what they are, namely expressions of aggressive criminal energy.*
> 
> Prominent Psychiatrist Blasts Mainstream Media For Blaming Mental Health For Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the attacker can be delusional, hearing voices or outright psychotic but he's not mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea. We're not doctors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you are expert enough to identify a religious motive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I identified exactly?
Click to expand...


You've never questioned a religious motive, but you've questioned "mental illness" as a motive.  You've never required an expert opinion on whether it's religious, but you seem to demand an expert opinion when it's mental illness.  It's more in what you don't question isn't it?  For example, here: Motive for Beheading of French Priest Remains a Mystery.  Or here, where you seem to be an expert on motive: ISIS Attacks Church in France.


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an attempt to 'condition' the public to associate Islamic terrorists not with the filthy butchering animals they are, but instead with vulnerability and mental illness - which - arguably-is easier to identify with than terrorism, and which elicits sympathy rather than anger or hatred.  However, judging by the comments sections of the various media where these near instantaneous 'diagnoses' appear, people just aren't that stupid. Yet.
> 
> *Prominent Psychiatrist Blasts Mainstream Media For Blaming Mental Health For Attacks*
> 2149 by OLIVER JJ LANE5 Aug 2016359
> 
> 
> *A senior Viennese mental health expert has expressed his concern at the speed with which the media leaps to blame high-profile attacks across Europe on mental health issues, remarking those suffering from genuine conditions should not be “lumped together with criminals”.*
> 
> Chief doctor at the leading Vienna Social-Psychiatric Clinic and vice president of the Austrian Society of Psychiatry, Dr. Georg Psota, is a respected name in mental health in central European Austria.
> Speaking to the nation’s best-selling newspaper
> _Kronen Zeitung_ he has said that “too often and too quickly atrocities and the frequently perpetrated attacks in Europe are mixed with mental illness”.
> 
> Clearly concerned at the very negative press for genuine mental health patients the several recent attacks may have generated, the psychiatrist said: “*The acts of political extremists and religious fanatics are not the result of depression or other mental illness, but of the highest criminal energy.”*
> 
> The Austrian newspaper featured a number of examples of recent attacks where, rightly or wrongly, mental health has been cited as a likely cause very quickly after the event including Wednesday’s stabbing in London, an axe attack by an Afghan migrant in Wurzburg, Germany, and the ram-raid attack in Nice that killed 84.
> 
> The comments of Dr. Psota were backed by the chairman of Austrian mental health and human rights charity Ganznormal Christian Deutsch. He remarked: “Attacks by terrorists have achieved their goal of spreading fear and loathing in Europe. It *happened primarily due to fanatical criminal energy and terrorist strategy. This [motivation] should be kept strictly separate from the possible mental illness of the offender.*
> 
> “On one hand, it is not easy to explain the cruel acts by [terrorists], but on the other hand, the many thousands of mentally ill people should not be lumped together with criminals to be stigmatised together.”
> 
> A statement from the charity read: “Terrorist bombers are frequently presented as being affected by mental illness, leading to a stigmatisation of mentally ill people. And this stigma makes it even harder for those who need help to benefit from it…*We therefore call for acts of terrorism and acts of violence to be seen for what they are, namely expressions of aggressive criminal energy.*
> 
> Prominent Psychiatrist Blasts Mainstream Media For Blaming Mental Health For Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the attacker can be delusional, hearing voices or outright psychotic but he's not mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea. We're not doctors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there are plenty of psychiatrists who are getting fed up with this tactic of using mental ill health in this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were all those sexually motivated attacks in Cologne on New Year's Eve, carried out by mentally ill people, I wonder.
Click to expand...


Has anyone said they were?  Or...is this a strawman you are building?


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an attempt to 'condition' the public to associate Islamic terrorists not with the filthy butchering animals they are, but instead with vulnerability and mental illness - which - arguably-is easier to identify with than terrorism, and which elicits sympathy rather than anger or hatred.  However, judging by the comments sections of the various media where these near instantaneous 'diagnoses' appear, people just aren't that stupid. Yet.
> 
> *Prominent Psychiatrist Blasts Mainstream Media For Blaming Mental Health For Attacks*
> 2149 by OLIVER JJ LANE5 Aug 2016359
> 
> 
> *A senior Viennese mental health expert has expressed his concern at the speed with which the media leaps to blame high-profile attacks across Europe on mental health issues, remarking those suffering from genuine conditions should not be “lumped together with criminals”.*
> 
> Chief doctor at the leading Vienna Social-Psychiatric Clinic and vice president of the Austrian Society of Psychiatry, Dr. Georg Psota, is a respected name in mental health in central European Austria.
> Speaking to the nation’s best-selling newspaper
> _Kronen Zeitung_ he has said that “too often and too quickly atrocities and the frequently perpetrated attacks in Europe are mixed with mental illness”.
> 
> Clearly concerned at the very negative press for genuine mental health patients the several recent attacks may have generated, the psychiatrist said: “*The acts of political extremists and religious fanatics are not the result of depression or other mental illness, but of the highest criminal energy.”*
> 
> The Austrian newspaper featured a number of examples of recent attacks where, rightly or wrongly, mental health has been cited as a likely cause very quickly after the event including Wednesday’s stabbing in London, an axe attack by an Afghan migrant in Wurzburg, Germany, and the ram-raid attack in Nice that killed 84.
> 
> The comments of Dr. Psota were backed by the chairman of Austrian mental health and human rights charity Ganznormal Christian Deutsch. He remarked: “Attacks by terrorists have achieved their goal of spreading fear and loathing in Europe. It *happened primarily due to fanatical criminal energy and terrorist strategy. This [motivation] should be kept strictly separate from the possible mental illness of the offender.*
> 
> “On one hand, it is not easy to explain the cruel acts by [terrorists], but on the other hand, the many thousands of mentally ill people should not be lumped together with criminals to be stigmatised together.”
> 
> A statement from the charity read: “Terrorist bombers are frequently presented as being affected by mental illness, leading to a stigmatisation of mentally ill people. And this stigma makes it even harder for those who need help to benefit from it…*We therefore call for acts of terrorism and acts of violence to be seen for what they are, namely expressions of aggressive criminal energy.*
> 
> Prominent Psychiatrist Blasts Mainstream Media For Blaming Mental Health For Attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the attacker can be delusional, hearing voices or outright psychotic but he's not mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea. We're not doctors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there are plenty of psychiatrists who are getting fed up with this tactic of using mental ill health in this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were all those sexually motivated attacks in Cologne on New Year's Eve, carried out by mentally ill people, I wonder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has anyone said they were?  Or...is this a strawman you are building?
Click to expand...


No, not yet.

Don't understand that last bit.


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the attacker can be delusional, hearing voices or outright psychotic but he's not mentally ill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea. We're not doctors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there are plenty of psychiatrists who are getting fed up with this tactic of using mental ill health in this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were all those sexually motivated attacks in Cologne on New Year's Eve, carried out by mentally ill people, I wonder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has anyone said they were?  Or...is this a strawman you are building?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not yet.
> 
> Don't understand that last bit.
Click to expand...



Just wondering.


----------



## Tilly

Terrorism is not a symptom of mental illness.


----------



## depotoo

Thanks, Tilly.  I vaguely remember hearing about since it happened the day after the nightclub terrorist attack killing 49 here in Fl.    Thanks for the updated info.  It is so horrific what that child had to endure. 
They are just happening more and more.





Tilly said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is-
> Two police officers attacked by man with machete in Charleroi
> Two police officers got injured in a machete attack in Charleroi this afternoon. The assailant reportedly shouted "Allahu Akbar" before the attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another mental case on the rampage?
> 
> A machete attack on two police officers in Charleroi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About 6 weeks ago a French policeman and his wife were stabbed to death in their home, in front of their toddler. Didn't seem to get much coverage at the time. Horrific.
> 
> French police officer and partner murdered in 'odious terrorist attack'
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...except, it's not everytime.  That's the dishonesty in your argument. Only times, like when people and authorities who know the person, or have examined the person state there are mental health issues.  The odd thing is, people have no trouble accepting that with the Jared Loughners of the world, but refuse to when it's a Muslim.  I wonder why?  The person can be psychotic, delusional, etc. and it's still a "jihadi".  A woman was psychotic with a history of mental illness when she killed her kids because "God told her to"...but no one insists it's her religion making her do it- she's mentally ill.
> 
> David Vance, also, is an interesting figure - his website was apparently closed down for hate speech...if it's the same David Vance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> David Vance is a regular contributer to The Big Question on BBC TV, Sunday mornings.
> 
> What was hateful about his article? I don't like discrediting tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like to know what's behind a writer or source.
> 
> As to what is "hateful" - mostly, it's what I already wrote - the sudden claim that when it comes a violent act by someone who happens to be Muslim, mental illness is now automatically ruled out by you folks.  It makes no sense since it is clearly behind certain violent acts by non-Muslims.  A Muslim can be psychotic, delusional, hearing voices, claiming God is telling him to do this, authorities can state that there are "significant mental health issues" (as in a recent case) and you will deny mental illness is a factor in that case solely on the basis of that person's religion.  I like things to make sense, that does not.  It's not like folks are attributing every violent act to mental illness.
Click to expand...


wrong again----"mental illness  as a factor" is absolutely not
even close to  mental illness as a cause.       Mental illness
is VERY VERY prevalent in the human population----most
crime is not  CAUSED by mental illness.    Al Capone had
neurosyphilis----want to blame his life of crime on that illness?


----------



## irosie91

Tilly said:


> Terrorism is not a symptom of mental illness.



Till-----your statement should be    "Terrorism is not a SIGN
of mental illness"    <<<    >>>>a sign of my obsessive personality


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...except, it's not everytime.  That's the dishonesty in your argument. Only times, like when people and authorities who know the person, or have examined the person state there are mental health issues.  The odd thing is, people have no trouble accepting that with the Jared Loughners of the world, but refuse to when it's a Muslim.  I wonder why?  The person can be psychotic, delusional, etc. and it's still a "jihadi".  A woman was psychotic with a history of mental illness when she killed her kids because "God told her to"...but no one insists it's her religion making her do it- she's mentally ill.
> 
> David Vance, also, is an interesting figure - his website was apparently closed down for hate speech...if it's the same David Vance.
Click to expand...







 Because that is what the muslim themsevles claim, as a means of excusing the attacks. They have learnt to make such claims so the sympathy goes away from their victims and towards the attackers. They will claim it is because of PTSD due to them living in palestine or syria


----------



## Mindful

Bill Maher with Charlie Rose.


----------



## yiostheoy

Maher is a shameless atheist.

Good analysis of Islam however.

Good data on Islam as well.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> ISIS is exceptionally good at drawing in people who are already vulnerable or mentally ill.  Denying that means you're overlooking a critical component of how ISIS recruits and why people can get drawn into it.  You're also ignoring something that should be looked into.
> 
> The Line Between Terrorism and Mental Illness - The New Yorker
> 
> _“Islamic-extremist online recruiters are very good at pulling in people who are mentally vulnerable,” Heather Hurlburt, of the Washington-based think tank New America, said. She suggests that an effective response to the problem will draw at least as much on the insights of mental health as on the intrusions of the security state. The constant balance that needs to be struck, she said, is between monitoring dangers without alienating allies in the community, as happened with New York City Police Department’s polarizing surveillance of mosques. As Hurlburt noted, “Some of the efforts, such as surveillance of college students’ social-media accounts and police informers in mosques, have been controversial and counterproductive. Insights from mental health, especially post-Columbine, tend to focus on more community-centered efforts, which may give family and clergy tools and non-stigmatizing places to turn for help. Tragically, the father of the Canadian who killed a Canadian soldier with his car on Monday had previously reported him to the authorities.”
> 
> 
> *Recruiting troubled individuals who can be pushed toward violence ties in well with ISIS’s larger strategy. As Hurlburt observed, ISIS “seems to calculate—correctly, in my view—that small-scale lone-wolf attacks on symbolic targets will get it outsized attention. So you see these propaganda broadcasts encouraging individuals who may be mentally unstable, who may have had little or no actual training, to use weapons like knives and cars that will surely lead to the attackers’ capture or death. The propagandists seem to understand the link between certain forms of mental illness and susceptibility to mass violence, even if we don’t.”*
> 
> 
> Couture-Rouleau was identified as a “high-risk traveller” by the Royal Canadian Mounted Police, and was prevented from leaving the country for fear that he would join up with foreign fighters abroad. Zehaf-Bibeau had applied for a passport and talked about travelling to Saudi Arabia; R.C.M.P. officials suggested that difficulty in renewing his passport may have played a role in the shooting.* Zehaf-Bibeau is, according to Hegghammer, “one of several examples of what I’ve called the ‘obstruction effect’—the tendency for some candidate foreign fighters to attack at home when they are prevented from leaving.” He cited the Holsworthy Barracks plot, in a suburb of Sydney, as one such example.
> 
> 
> A decade ago, in the early days of the Iraq War, we were told that, if we don’t fight them overseas, we’ll have to fight them at home; absent some deeper form of intervention, the implication is now that, if we don’t let them fight there, we will have to fight them here. Perhaps in recognition of the danger of playing into grand martial fantasies, the Canadian military advised its soldiers on Wednesday not to wear uniforms unless they’re on active duty.
> 
> 
> It’s natural to see terrorism and counter-terrorism as a drama of violence and retribution played out on the international stage. Both Zehaf-Bibeau and Couture-Rouleau certainly seem to have seen themselves as part of a similarly apocalyptic saga—Zehaf-Bibeau, in particular, was said by people at the shelter where he was staying in Ottawa to have spoken in his last days about the end of the world. But it’s worth remembering that Zehaf-Bibeau talked not just about an external battle but an internal struggle with demons, spiritual beings he felt had a real existence. That was a battle he was fighting in his own mind, which may have been the ultimate source of the violence that he inflicted on the world._​



*"ISIS is exceptionally good at drawing in people who are already vulnerable or mentally ill. Denying that means you're overlooking a critical component of how ISIS recruits and why people can get drawn into it. You're also ignoring something that should be looked into."
*
One could say, like in all societies, that a proportion would have mental health issues, but that the majority of them don't. Islam is a religion/political philosophy who's foundations in the Qu'ran are built on violent rhetoric towards non-Muslims, to the point where the call is to put non-Muslims "to the sword", in the Name of Allah, to behead them, them being us.

ISIS is indoctrinating young children under the age of 10 years-old, boys and girls. This includes the full Jihadi deal and also teaching them to decapitate teddy bears and dolls, getting them ready for when they reach their teenage years, so they can then decapitate human beings.

There are a myriad of videos which show this, the below is just one of them, it's a young girl, already in full Niqāb and spewing all the usual anti-Western Civilisation hate speech whilst waving a knife about, it culminates with this young girl decapitating a doll. We're also "entertained" with her singing an ISIS song.

WHAT other so-called religion teaches young children this sort of thing? Does Christianity? Does Judaism? Does Buddhism?

Watch the below video and tell me your thoughts about WTF is going on with these people? Please don't automatically say it's because of mental health issues, it's simply bizarre to suggest that ALL of this crowd have mental health issues.

This is the next generation, we already have immense problems with the current generation, unless concrete measures are taken, we're going to be facing this....virus, this cancer upon Western Civilisation for the next what 50 years, 60 years. I don't want my children having to fight this evil and then their children having to have to fight this evil, I don't want them saying to me:

"Why didn't your generation fight this evil? Why have you left it to us?"

Anyhow, here's the video, it was uploaded on August 4th.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS is exceptionally good at drawing in people who are already vulnerable or mentally ill.  Denying that means you're overlooking a critical component of how ISIS recruits and why people can get drawn into it.  You're also ignoring something that should be looked into.
> 
> The Line Between Terrorism and Mental Illness - The New Yorker
> 
> _“Islamic-extremist online recruiters are very good at pulling in people who are mentally vulnerable,” Heather Hurlburt, of the Washington-based think tank New America, said. She suggests that an effective response to the problem will draw at least as much on the insights of mental health as on the intrusions of the security state. The constant balance that needs to be struck, she said, is between monitoring dangers without alienating allies in the community, as happened with New York City Police Department’s polarizing surveillance of mosques. As Hurlburt noted, “Some of the efforts, such as surveillance of college students’ social-media accounts and police informers in mosques, have been controversial and counterproductive. Insights from mental health, especially post-Columbine, tend to focus on more community-centered efforts, which may give family and clergy tools and non-stigmatizing places to turn for help. Tragically, the father of the Canadian who killed a Canadian soldier with his car on Monday had previously reported him to the authorities.”
> 
> 
> *Recruiting troubled individuals who can be pushed toward violence ties in well with ISIS’s larger strategy. As Hurlburt observed, ISIS “seems to calculate—correctly, in my view—that small-scale lone-wolf attacks on symbolic targets will get it outsized attention. So you see these propaganda broadcasts encouraging individuals who may be mentally unstable, who may have had little or no actual training, to use weapons like knives and cars that will surely lead to the attackers’ capture or death. The propagandists seem to understand the link between certain forms of mental illness and susceptibility to mass violence, even if we don’t.”*
> 
> 
> Couture-Rouleau was identified as a “high-risk traveller” by the Royal Canadian Mounted Police, and was prevented from leaving the country for fear that he would join up with foreign fighters abroad. Zehaf-Bibeau had applied for a passport and talked about travelling to Saudi Arabia; R.C.M.P. officials suggested that difficulty in renewing his passport may have played a role in the shooting.* Zehaf-Bibeau is, according to Hegghammer, “one of several examples of what I’ve called the ‘obstruction effect’—the tendency for some candidate foreign fighters to attack at home when they are prevented from leaving.” He cited the Holsworthy Barracks plot, in a suburb of Sydney, as one such example.
> 
> 
> A decade ago, in the early days of the Iraq War, we were told that, if we don’t fight them overseas, we’ll have to fight them at home; absent some deeper form of intervention, the implication is now that, if we don’t let them fight there, we will have to fight them here. Perhaps in recognition of the danger of playing into grand martial fantasies, the Canadian military advised its soldiers on Wednesday not to wear uniforms unless they’re on active duty.
> 
> 
> It’s natural to see terrorism and counter-terrorism as a drama of violence and retribution played out on the international stage. Both Zehaf-Bibeau and Couture-Rouleau certainly seem to have seen themselves as part of a similarly apocalyptic saga—Zehaf-Bibeau, in particular, was said by people at the shelter where he was staying in Ottawa to have spoken in his last days about the end of the world. But it’s worth remembering that Zehaf-Bibeau talked not just about an external battle but an internal struggle with demons, spiritual beings he felt had a real existence. That was a battle he was fighting in his own mind, which may have been the ultimate source of the violence that he inflicted on the world._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"ISIS is exceptionally good at drawing in people who are already vulnerable or mentally ill. Denying that means you're overlooking a critical component of how ISIS recruits and why people can get drawn into it. You're also ignoring something that should be looked into."
> *
> One could say, like in all societies, that a proportion would have mental health issues, but that the majority of them don't. Islam is a religion/political philosophy who's foundations in the Qu'ran are built on violent rhetoric towards non-Muslims, to the point where the call is to put non-Muslims "to the sword", in the Name of Allah, to behead them, them being us.
> 
> ISIS is indoctrinating young children under the age of 10 years-old, boys and girls. This includes the full Jihadi deal and also teaching them to decapitate teddy bears and dolls, getting them ready for when they reach their teenage years, so they can then decapitate human beings.
> 
> There are a myriad of videos which show this, the below is just one of them, it's a young girl, already in full Niqāb and spewing all the usual anti-Western Civilisation hate speech whilst waving a knife about, it culminates with this young girl decapitating a doll. We're also "entertained" with her singing an ISIS song.
> 
> WHAT other so-called religion teaches young children this sort of thing? Does Christianity? Does Judaism? Does Buddhism?
> 
> Watch the below video and tell me your thoughts about WTF is going on with these people? Please don't automatically say it's because of mental health issues, it's simply bizarre to suggest that ALL of this crowd have mental health issues.
> 
> This is the next generation, we already have immense problems with the current generation, unless concrete measures are taken, we're going to be facing this....virus, this cancer upon Western Civilisation for the next what 50 years, 60 years. I don't want my children having to fight this evil and then their children having to have to fight this evil, I don't want them saying to me:
> 
> "Why didn't your generation fight this evil? Why have you left it to us?"
> 
> Anyhow, here's the video, it was uploaded on August 4th.
Click to expand...

Seems we have been allowing the radicalisation of children on our own doorstep too:

*Clampdown on 'abusive' secret Muslim schools: Illegal madrassas to face prosecution after Ofsted warns children are at risk of radicalisation*

*Ofsted said it has uncovered unregistered Muslim faith schools which keep pupils in squalid conditions and teach a ‘narrow’ Islamic curriculum *
*Education watchdog found 15 such ‘hidden’ schools in the past year*
*Taskforce will be set up to investigate and prosecute such schools* 
By ELEANOR HARDING, EDUCATION CORRESPONDENT FOR THE DAILY MAIL

PUBLISHED: 01:16, 12 December 2015 | UPDATED: 14:48, 15 December 2015


+2
Sir Michael Wilshaw, pictured, has said he is forming a taskforce to investigate unregistered schools

Illegal secret madrassas will face prosecution after inspectors warned children *are at risk of being ‘abused and radicalised’ in them.*

Ofsted said it has uncovered unregistered Muslim faith schools which keep pupils in squalid conditions and teach a ‘narrow’ Islamic curriculum.

The schools regulator said they pose ‘a serious and growing threat’ to the safety of hundreds of children, who may be vulnerable to extremism.

Inspectors revealed they have shut three unregistered schools in Birmingham in the past month, with on*e using ‘anti-Semitic, homophobic and misogynistic material*’. Conditions in one were described as ‘unhygienic and filthy’. A total of 94 pupils were being taught by adults who had not been suitably checked for work with children....

Clampdown on 'abusive' secret Muslim schools


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...except, it's not everytime.  That's the dishonesty in your argument. Only times, like when people and authorities who know the person, or have examined the person state there are mental health issues.  The odd thing is, people have no trouble accepting that with the Jared Loughners of the world, but refuse to when it's a Muslim.  I wonder why?  The person can be psychotic, delusional, etc. and it's still a "jihadi".  A woman was psychotic with a history of mental illness when she killed her kids because "God told her to"...but no one insists it's her religion making her do it- she's mentally ill.
> 
> David Vance, also, is an interesting figure - his website was apparently closed down for hate speech...if it's the same David Vance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> David Vance is a regular contributer to The Big Question on BBC TV, Sunday mornings.
> 
> What was hateful about his article? I don't like discrediting tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like to know what's behind a writer or source.
> 
> As to what is "hateful" - mostly, it's what I already wrote - the sudden claim that when it comes a violent act by someone who happens to be Muslim, mental illness is now automatically ruled out by you folks.  It makes no sense since it is clearly behind certain violent acts by non-Muslims.  A Muslim can be psychotic, delusional, hearing voices, claiming God is telling him to do this, authorities can state that there are "significant mental health issues" (as in a recent case) and you will deny mental illness is a factor in that case solely on the basis of that person's religion.  I like things to make sense, that does not.  It's not like folks are attributing every violent act to mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *wrong again----"mental illness  as a factor" is absolutely not
> even close to  mental illness as a cause.    *   Mental illness
> is VERY VERY prevalent in the human population----most
> crime is not  CAUSED by mental illness.    Al Capone had
> neurosyphilis----want to blame his life of crime on that illness?
Click to expand...


I'm not sure the distinction between "a factor" and "a cause" is always that clear.  Also - there is a huge variation across the spectrum of the different mental illness' so it's not even very accurate to lump it together as if it were one disease.

If you're looking at "causes" - you're looking at a whole variety factors and sometimes the cause is the intersection of two or more of those factors rather than one.

For example, everyone want's immediately pin it on religion, but yet there are millions of followers of a religion who don't go and run down innocent people with a truck, or blow up abortion clinics.

There are also millions of mentally ill people who never commit a violent act.

If a person is suffering from an untreated mental illness - what does his world look like?  If he delusional or hearing voices - what are those voices telling him and how capable is he of sorting them out?  What do ordinary people look like to him?  Are they looming, menacing and evil?  How frightening is the world to someone in a psychotic state - especially someone from a culture or family background that doesn't recognize it as an illness or someone so paranoid he refuses treatment?  

I agree - it is a factor, often one of many.  NAMI wrote an article on mental illness and violence that pointed out what increased the risk for violent behavior in conjunction with mental illness:

NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | Violence and Gun Reporting Laws and Mental Health
Most people with mental illness are not violent. In fact, people with mental illness are more likely to be the victims of violence. Research on the relationship between mental illness and violence shows that there are certain factors that may increase risks of violence among a small number of individuals with mental illness. These factors include:


Co-occurring abuse of alcohol or illegal drugs
Past history of violence
Being young and male
Untreated psychosis
The best way to reduce this risk is through treatment. Yet fewer than one-third of adults and half of children with a diagnosed mental illness receive mental health services in a given year.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...except, it's not everytime.  That's the dishonesty in your argument. Only times, like when people and authorities who know the person, or have examined the person state there are mental health issues.  The odd thing is, people have no trouble accepting that with the Jared Loughners of the world, but refuse to when it's a Muslim.  I wonder why?  The person can be psychotic, delusional, etc. and it's still a "jihadi".  A woman was psychotic with a history of mental illness when she killed her kids because "God told her to"...but no one insists it's her religion making her do it- she's mentally ill.
> 
> David Vance, also, is an interesting figure - his website was apparently closed down for hate speech...if it's the same David Vance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> David Vance is a regular contributer to The Big Question on BBC TV, Sunday mornings.
> 
> What was hateful about his article? I don't like discrediting tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like to know what's behind a writer or source.
> 
> As to what is "hateful" - mostly, it's what I already wrote - the sudden claim that when it comes a violent act by someone who happens to be Muslim, mental illness is now automatically ruled out by you folks.  It makes no sense since it is clearly behind certain violent acts by non-Muslims.  A Muslim can be psychotic, delusional, hearing voices, claiming God is telling him to do this, authorities can state that there are "significant mental health issues" (as in a recent case) and you will deny mental illness is a factor in that case solely on the basis of that person's religion.  I like things to make sense, that does not.  It's not like folks are attributing every violent act to mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *wrong again----"mental illness  as a factor" is absolutely not
> even close to  mental illness as a cause.    *   Mental illness
> is VERY VERY prevalent in the human population----most
> crime is not  CAUSED by mental illness.    Al Capone had
> neurosyphilis----want to blame his life of crime on that illness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the distinction between "a factor" and "a cause" is always that clear.  Also - there is a huge variation across the spectrum of the different mental illness' so it's not even very accurate to lump it together as if it were one disease.
> 
> If you're looking at "causes" - you're looking at a whole variety factors and sometimes the cause is the intersection of two or more of those factors rather than one.
> 
> For example, everyone want's immediately pin it on religion, but yet there are millions of followers of a religion who don't go and run down innocent people with a truck, or blow up abortion clinics.
> 
> There are also millions of mentally ill people who never commit a violent act.
> 
> If a person is suffering from an untreated mental illness - what does his world look like?  If he delusional or hearing voices - what are those voices telling him and how capable is he of sorting them out?  What do ordinary people look like to him?  Are they looming, menacing and evil?  How frightening is the world to someone in a psychotic state - especially someone from a culture or family background that doesn't recognize it as an illness or someone so paranoid he refuses treatment?
> 
> I agree - it is a factor, often one of many.  NAMI wrote an article on mental illness and violence that pointed out what increased the risk for violent behavior in conjunction with mental illness:
> 
> NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | Violence and Gun Reporting Laws and Mental Health
> Most people with mental illness are not violent. In fact, people with mental illness are more likely to be the victims of violence. Research on the relationship between mental illness and violence shows that there are certain factors that may increase risks of violence among a small number of individuals with mental illness. These factors include:
> 
> 
> Co-occurring abuse of alcohol or illegal drugs
> Past history of violence
> Being young and male
> Untreated psychosis
> The best way to reduce this risk is through treatment. Yet fewer than one-third of adults and half of children with a diagnosed mental illness receive mental health services in a given year.
Click to expand...


you are right----all criminals should be released from jail----
because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS is exceptionally good at drawing in people who are already vulnerable or mentally ill.  Denying that means you're overlooking a critical component of how ISIS recruits and why people can get drawn into it.  You're also ignoring something that should be looked into.
> 
> The Line Between Terrorism and Mental Illness - The New Yorker
> 
> _“Islamic-extremist online recruiters are very good at pulling in people who are mentally vulnerable,” Heather Hurlburt, of the Washington-based think tank New America, said. She suggests that an effective response to the problem will draw at least as much on the insights of mental health as on the intrusions of the security state. The constant balance that needs to be struck, she said, is between monitoring dangers without alienating allies in the community, as happened with New York City Police Department’s polarizing surveillance of mosques. As Hurlburt noted, “Some of the efforts, such as surveillance of college students’ social-media accounts and police informers in mosques, have been controversial and counterproductive. Insights from mental health, especially post-Columbine, tend to focus on more community-centered efforts, which may give family and clergy tools and non-stigmatizing places to turn for help. Tragically, the father of the Canadian who killed a Canadian soldier with his car on Monday had previously reported him to the authorities.”
> 
> 
> *Recruiting troubled individuals who can be pushed toward violence ties in well with ISIS’s larger strategy. As Hurlburt observed, ISIS “seems to calculate—correctly, in my view—that small-scale lone-wolf attacks on symbolic targets will get it outsized attention. So you see these propaganda broadcasts encouraging individuals who may be mentally unstable, who may have had little or no actual training, to use weapons like knives and cars that will surely lead to the attackers’ capture or death. The propagandists seem to understand the link between certain forms of mental illness and susceptibility to mass violence, even if we don’t.”*
> 
> 
> Couture-Rouleau was identified as a “high-risk traveller” by the Royal Canadian Mounted Police, and was prevented from leaving the country for fear that he would join up with foreign fighters abroad. Zehaf-Bibeau had applied for a passport and talked about travelling to Saudi Arabia; R.C.M.P. officials suggested that difficulty in renewing his passport may have played a role in the shooting.* Zehaf-Bibeau is, according to Hegghammer, “one of several examples of what I’ve called the ‘obstruction effect’—the tendency for some candidate foreign fighters to attack at home when they are prevented from leaving.” He cited the Holsworthy Barracks plot, in a suburb of Sydney, as one such example.
> 
> 
> A decade ago, in the early days of the Iraq War, we were told that, if we don’t fight them overseas, we’ll have to fight them at home; absent some deeper form of intervention, the implication is now that, if we don’t let them fight there, we will have to fight them here. Perhaps in recognition of the danger of playing into grand martial fantasies, the Canadian military advised its soldiers on Wednesday not to wear uniforms unless they’re on active duty.
> 
> 
> It’s natural to see terrorism and counter-terrorism as a drama of violence and retribution played out on the international stage. Both Zehaf-Bibeau and Couture-Rouleau certainly seem to have seen themselves as part of a similarly apocalyptic saga—Zehaf-Bibeau, in particular, was said by people at the shelter where he was staying in Ottawa to have spoken in his last days about the end of the world. But it’s worth remembering that Zehaf-Bibeau talked not just about an external battle but an internal struggle with demons, spiritual beings he felt had a real existence. That was a battle he was fighting in his own mind, which may have been the ultimate source of the violence that he inflicted on the world._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"ISIS is exceptionally good at drawing in people who are already vulnerable or mentally ill. Denying that means you're overlooking a critical component of how ISIS recruits and why people can get drawn into it. You're also ignoring something that should be looked into."
> *
> One could say, like in all societies, that a proportion would have mental health issues, but that the majority of them don't. Islam is a religion/political philosophy who's foundations in the Qu'ran are built on violent rhetoric towards non-Muslims, to the point where the call is to put non-Muslims "to the sword", in the Name of Allah, to behead them, them being us.
> 
> ISIS is indoctrinating young children under the age of 10 years-old, boys and girls. This includes the full Jihadi deal and also teaching them to decapitate teddy bears and dolls, getting them ready for when they reach their teenage years, so they can then decapitate human beings.
> 
> There are a myriad of videos which show this, the below is just one of them, it's a young girl, already in full Niqāb and spewing all the usual anti-Western Civilisation hate speech whilst waving a knife about, it culminates with this young girl decapitating a doll. We're also "entertained" with her singing an ISIS song.
> 
> WHAT other so-called religion teaches young children this sort of thing? Does Christianity? Does Judaism? Does Buddhism?
> 
> Watch the below video and tell me your thoughts about WTF is going on with these people? Please don't automatically say it's because of mental health issues, it's simply bizarre to suggest that ALL of this crowd have mental health issues.
> 
> This is the next generation, we already have immense problems with the current generation, unless concrete measures are taken, we're going to be facing this....virus, this cancer upon Western Civilisation for the next what 50 years, 60 years. I don't want my children having to fight this evil and then their children having to have to fight this evil, I don't want them saying to me:
> 
> "Why didn't your generation fight this evil? Why have you left it to us?"
> 
> Anyhow, here's the video, it was uploaded on August 4th.
Click to expand...


ISIS is best understood as a violent cult, and everything you say about them I absolutely agree with.  We have not seen such evil since the Nazi's and ISIS is no more representative of mainstream Islam than the Nazi's were of mainstream Christianity.  What they are doing to these kids...is simply beyond words.  What they've done to entire populations is beyond words.

This is not just a cancer on western civilization - it's a cancer on ALL civilized people. 

That said, I want to clarify something. * I have never said it's all (or even mostly) caused by mental illness*.  What I've read is that ISIS has a tendancy to attract generic thugs (including those who aren't particularly religious but are attracted to violence and power) and vulnerable people - people who are alienated, or even suffering from mental illness.  There is a close connection between extreme religiosity and mental illness.  

My argument is when mental illness IS present - it shouldn't be denied as a factor (why is it?).  In each of my arguments, I've listed specific cases where evidence and authorities pointed to mental illness:  the somali immigrant woman who attacked a woman with her flag pole for example.  Another one was a man who decapitated an elderly woman in London, and who had a mental illness history and authorties stated he had mental health issues.  More recently - I don't remember which incident it was, the father had been trying to get his son hospitalized.  In those incidences, blaming it on "religion" serves what purpose? Further demonizing of that religion?  Ignoring the failures in mental health care in our respective countries? Acknowledging the influence of mental illness - when it's a factor - mean we can start to look for some solutions - where is the system failing these people?  Jared Loughner shot and killed 6 people, and injured more, in Tucson Arizona.  Family and people at college had tried to get him to submit to mental health evaluation and he refused.  James Holmes, shot and killed 12 people and injured 70 others in the 2012 Colorado Theatre Shooting.  He had a history of mental health problems, seeing psychiatrists, and was obsessed with violence.  Should we insist that mental illness has nothing to do with it, or recognize and see if there are things that can be done differently to stop these people before something like this happens or before vulnerable people get sucked into violent cults.

That's why I bring up mental illness.  I've never said it's all caused by mental illness, but where it IS a factor, we should be alerted - and ISIS DOES suck in these people.  We need to stop it.


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...except, it's not everytime.  That's the dishonesty in your argument. Only times, like when people and authorities who know the person, or have examined the person state there are mental health issues.  The odd thing is, people have no trouble accepting that with the Jared Loughners of the world, but refuse to when it's a Muslim.  I wonder why?  The person can be psychotic, delusional, etc. and it's still a "jihadi".  A woman was psychotic with a history of mental illness when she killed her kids because "God told her to"...but no one insists it's her religion making her do it- she's mentally ill.
> 
> David Vance, also, is an interesting figure - his website was apparently closed down for hate speech...if it's the same David Vance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Vance is a regular contributer to The Big Question on BBC TV, Sunday mornings.
> 
> What was hateful about his article? I don't like discrediting tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like to know what's behind a writer or source.
> 
> As to what is "hateful" - mostly, it's what I already wrote - the sudden claim that when it comes a violent act by someone who happens to be Muslim, mental illness is now automatically ruled out by you folks.  It makes no sense since it is clearly behind certain violent acts by non-Muslims.  A Muslim can be psychotic, delusional, hearing voices, claiming God is telling him to do this, authorities can state that there are "significant mental health issues" (as in a recent case) and you will deny mental illness is a factor in that case solely on the basis of that person's religion.  I like things to make sense, that does not.  It's not like folks are attributing every violent act to mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *wrong again----"mental illness  as a factor" is absolutely not
> even close to  mental illness as a cause.    *   Mental illness
> is VERY VERY prevalent in the human population----most
> crime is not  CAUSED by mental illness.    Al Capone had
> neurosyphilis----want to blame his life of crime on that illness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the distinction between "a factor" and "a cause" is always that clear.  Also - there is a huge variation across the spectrum of the different mental illness' so it's not even very accurate to lump it together as if it were one disease.
> 
> If you're looking at "causes" - you're looking at a whole variety factors and sometimes the cause is the intersection of two or more of those factors rather than one.
> 
> For example, everyone want's immediately pin it on religion, but yet there are millions of followers of a religion who don't go and run down innocent people with a truck, or blow up abortion clinics.
> 
> There are also millions of mentally ill people who never commit a violent act.
> 
> If a person is suffering from an untreated mental illness - what does his world look like?  If he delusional or hearing voices - what are those voices telling him and how capable is he of sorting them out?  What do ordinary people look like to him?  Are they looming, menacing and evil?  How frightening is the world to someone in a psychotic state - especially someone from a culture or family background that doesn't recognize it as an illness or someone so paranoid he refuses treatment?
> 
> I agree - it is a factor, often one of many.  NAMI wrote an article on mental illness and violence that pointed out what increased the risk for violent behavior in conjunction with mental illness:
> 
> NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | Violence and Gun Reporting Laws and Mental Health
> Most people with mental illness are not violent. In fact, people with mental illness are more likely to be the victims of violence. Research on the relationship between mental illness and violence shows that there are certain factors that may increase risks of violence among a small number of individuals with mental illness. These factors include:
> 
> 
> Co-occurring abuse of alcohol or illegal drugs
> Past history of violence
> Being young and male
> Untreated psychosis
> The best way to reduce this risk is through treatment. Yet fewer than one-third of adults and half of children with a diagnosed mental illness receive mental health services in a given year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
Click to expand...


Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...except, it's not everytime.  That's the dishonesty in your argument. Only times, like when people and authorities who know the person, or have examined the person state there are mental health issues.  The odd thing is, people have no trouble accepting that with the Jared Loughners of the world, but refuse to when it's a Muslim.  I wonder why?  The person can be psychotic, delusional, etc. and it's still a "jihadi".  A woman was psychotic with a history of mental illness when she killed her kids because "God told her to"...but no one insists it's her religion making her do it- she's mentally ill.
> 
> David Vance, also, is an interesting figure - his website was apparently closed down for hate speech...if it's the same David Vance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that is what the muslim themsevles claim, as a means of excusing the attacks. They have learnt to make such claims so the sympathy goes away from their victims and towards the attackers. *They will claim it is because of PTSD due to them living in palestine or syria*
Click to expand...

Our own soldiers have come home suffering from PTSD and traumatic brain injuries incurred from surviving close blasts.  Some have acted out violently.  Are you saying that does not happen with civilians in similar settings?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Vance is a regular contributer to The Big Question on BBC TV, Sunday mornings.
> 
> What was hateful about his article? I don't like discrediting tactics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to know what's behind a writer or source.
> 
> As to what is "hateful" - mostly, it's what I already wrote - the sudden claim that when it comes a violent act by someone who happens to be Muslim, mental illness is now automatically ruled out by you folks.  It makes no sense since it is clearly behind certain violent acts by non-Muslims.  A Muslim can be psychotic, delusional, hearing voices, claiming God is telling him to do this, authorities can state that there are "significant mental health issues" (as in a recent case) and you will deny mental illness is a factor in that case solely on the basis of that person's religion.  I like things to make sense, that does not.  It's not like folks are attributing every violent act to mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *wrong again----"mental illness  as a factor" is absolutely not
> even close to  mental illness as a cause.    *   Mental illness
> is VERY VERY prevalent in the human population----most
> crime is not  CAUSED by mental illness.    Al Capone had
> neurosyphilis----want to blame his life of crime on that illness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the distinction between "a factor" and "a cause" is always that clear.  Also - there is a huge variation across the spectrum of the different mental illness' so it's not even very accurate to lump it together as if it were one disease.
> 
> If you're looking at "causes" - you're looking at a whole variety factors and sometimes the cause is the intersection of two or more of those factors rather than one.
> 
> For example, everyone want's immediately pin it on religion, but yet there are millions of followers of a religion who don't go and run down innocent people with a truck, or blow up abortion clinics.
> 
> There are also millions of mentally ill people who never commit a violent act.
> 
> If a person is suffering from an untreated mental illness - what does his world look like?  If he delusional or hearing voices - what are those voices telling him and how capable is he of sorting them out?  What do ordinary people look like to him?  Are they looming, menacing and evil?  How frightening is the world to someone in a psychotic state - especially someone from a culture or family background that doesn't recognize it as an illness or someone so paranoid he refuses treatment?
> 
> I agree - it is a factor, often one of many.  NAMI wrote an article on mental illness and violence that pointed out what increased the risk for violent behavior in conjunction with mental illness:
> 
> NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | Violence and Gun Reporting Laws and Mental Health
> Most people with mental illness are not violent. In fact, people with mental illness are more likely to be the victims of violence. Research on the relationship between mental illness and violence shows that there are certain factors that may increase risks of violence among a small number of individuals with mental illness. These factors include:
> 
> 
> Co-occurring abuse of alcohol or illegal drugs
> Past history of violence
> Being young and male
> Untreated psychosis
> The best way to reduce this risk is through treatment. Yet fewer than one-third of adults and half of children with a diagnosed mental illness receive mental health services in a given year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
Click to expand...


We agree that too many people suffering from mental health issues are in prison, these are vulnerable people and of course they shouldn't be in prison.

That they've committed whatever crime, depending on the nature of their mental illness, they can't be considered responsible for their actions.

They should be in secure institutions, where they can get the correct treatment for their illness.

Mr. Lucy deals with some people exactly like this, but I better not elaborate.

Society in general is still very ignorant regarding mental health issues, which is a scandal, we're in 2016 not 1816.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...except, it's not everytime.  That's the dishonesty in your argument. Only times, like when people and authorities who know the person, or have examined the person state there are mental health issues.  The odd thing is, people have no trouble accepting that with the Jared Loughners of the world, but refuse to when it's a Muslim.  I wonder why?  The person can be psychotic, delusional, etc. and it's still a "jihadi".  A woman was psychotic with a history of mental illness when she killed her kids because "God told her to"...but no one insists it's her religion making her do it- she's mentally ill.
> 
> David Vance, also, is an interesting figure - his website was apparently closed down for hate speech...if it's the same David Vance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that is what the muslim themsevles claim, as a means of excusing the attacks. They have learnt to make such claims so the sympathy goes away from their victims and towards the attackers. *They will claim it is because of PTSD due to them living in palestine or syria*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our own soldiers have come home suffering from PTSD and traumatic brain injuries incurred from surviving close blasts.  Some have acted out violently.  Are you saying that does not happen with civilians in similar settings?
Click to expand...


This is another scandal, this hasn't changed for 100 years, when PTSD used to be called Shell Shock, and they often were just shot on the spot by their own team.

The ones suffering from PTSD now are only marginally treated better than those who came home many decades ago.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to know what's behind a writer or source.
> 
> As to what is "hateful" - mostly, it's what I already wrote - the sudden claim that when it comes a violent act by someone who happens to be Muslim, mental illness is now automatically ruled out by you folks.  It makes no sense since it is clearly behind certain violent acts by non-Muslims.  A Muslim can be psychotic, delusional, hearing voices, claiming God is telling him to do this, authorities can state that there are "significant mental health issues" (as in a recent case) and you will deny mental illness is a factor in that case solely on the basis of that person's religion.  I like things to make sense, that does not.  It's not like folks are attributing every violent act to mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *wrong again----"mental illness  as a factor" is absolutely not
> even close to  mental illness as a cause.    *   Mental illness
> is VERY VERY prevalent in the human population----most
> crime is not  CAUSED by mental illness.    Al Capone had
> neurosyphilis----want to blame his life of crime on that illness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the distinction between "a factor" and "a cause" is always that clear.  Also - there is a huge variation across the spectrum of the different mental illness' so it's not even very accurate to lump it together as if it were one disease.
> 
> If you're looking at "causes" - you're looking at a whole variety factors and sometimes the cause is the intersection of two or more of those factors rather than one.
> 
> For example, everyone want's immediately pin it on religion, but yet there are millions of followers of a religion who don't go and run down innocent people with a truck, or blow up abortion clinics.
> 
> There are also millions of mentally ill people who never commit a violent act.
> 
> If a person is suffering from an untreated mental illness - what does his world look like?  If he delusional or hearing voices - what are those voices telling him and how capable is he of sorting them out?  What do ordinary people look like to him?  Are they looming, menacing and evil?  How frightening is the world to someone in a psychotic state - especially someone from a culture or family background that doesn't recognize it as an illness or someone so paranoid he refuses treatment?
> 
> I agree - it is a factor, often one of many.  NAMI wrote an article on mental illness and violence that pointed out what increased the risk for violent behavior in conjunction with mental illness:
> 
> NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | Violence and Gun Reporting Laws and Mental Health
> Most people with mental illness are not violent. In fact, people with mental illness are more likely to be the victims of violence. Research on the relationship between mental illness and violence shows that there are certain factors that may increase risks of violence among a small number of individuals with mental illness. These factors include:
> 
> 
> Co-occurring abuse of alcohol or illegal drugs
> Past history of violence
> Being young and male
> Untreated psychosis
> The best way to reduce this risk is through treatment. Yet fewer than one-third of adults and half of children with a diagnosed mental illness receive mental health services in a given year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We agree that too many people suffering from mental health issues are in prison, these are vulnerable people and of course they shouldn't be in prison.
> 
> That they've committed whatever crime, depending on the nature of their mental illness, they can't be considered responsible for their actions.
> 
> They should be in secure institutions, where they can get the correct treatment for their illness.
> 
> Mr. Lucy deals with some people exactly like this, but I better not elaborate.
> 
> Society in general is still very ignorant regarding mental health issues, which is a scandal, we're in 2016 not 1816.
Click to expand...



I think each incident needs to be viewed individually, not lumped together as "mental illness" or "religion" - many reasons, and how you respond in the aftermath, to prevent more, will vary.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...except, it's not everytime.  That's the dishonesty in your argument. Only times, like when people and authorities who know the person, or have examined the person state there are mental health issues.  The odd thing is, people have no trouble accepting that with the Jared Loughners of the world, but refuse to when it's a Muslim.  I wonder why?  The person can be psychotic, delusional, etc. and it's still a "jihadi".  A woman was psychotic with a history of mental illness when she killed her kids because "God told her to"...but no one insists it's her religion making her do it- she's mentally ill.
> 
> David Vance, also, is an interesting figure - his website was apparently closed down for hate speech...if it's the same David Vance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that is what the muslim themsevles claim, as a means of excusing the attacks. They have learnt to make such claims so the sympathy goes away from their victims and towards the attackers. *They will claim it is because of PTSD due to them living in palestine or syria*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our own soldiers have come home suffering from PTSD and traumatic brain injuries incurred from surviving close blasts.  Some have acted out violently.  Are you saying that does not happen with civilians in similar settings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is another scandal, this hasn't changed for 100 years, when PTSD used to be called Shell Shock, and they often were just shot on the spot by their own team.
> 
> The ones suffering from PTSD now are only marginally treated better than those who came many decades ago.
Click to expand...


There's been a lot of research into it and traumatic brain injuries recently because of the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq.  There was also an expose on how the military was refusing to acknowledge or diagnose it, so they weren't getting treated.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *wrong again----"mental illness  as a factor" is absolutely not
> even close to  mental illness as a cause.    *   Mental illness
> is VERY VERY prevalent in the human population----most
> crime is not  CAUSED by mental illness.    Al Capone had
> neurosyphilis----want to blame his life of crime on that illness?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the distinction between "a factor" and "a cause" is always that clear.  Also - there is a huge variation across the spectrum of the different mental illness' so it's not even very accurate to lump it together as if it were one disease.
> 
> If you're looking at "causes" - you're looking at a whole variety factors and sometimes the cause is the intersection of two or more of those factors rather than one.
> 
> For example, everyone want's immediately pin it on religion, but yet there are millions of followers of a religion who don't go and run down innocent people with a truck, or blow up abortion clinics.
> 
> There are also millions of mentally ill people who never commit a violent act.
> 
> If a person is suffering from an untreated mental illness - what does his world look like?  If he delusional or hearing voices - what are those voices telling him and how capable is he of sorting them out?  What do ordinary people look like to him?  Are they looming, menacing and evil?  How frightening is the world to someone in a psychotic state - especially someone from a culture or family background that doesn't recognize it as an illness or someone so paranoid he refuses treatment?
> 
> I agree - it is a factor, often one of many.  NAMI wrote an article on mental illness and violence that pointed out what increased the risk for violent behavior in conjunction with mental illness:
> 
> NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | Violence and Gun Reporting Laws and Mental Health
> Most people with mental illness are not violent. In fact, people with mental illness are more likely to be the victims of violence. Research on the relationship between mental illness and violence shows that there are certain factors that may increase risks of violence among a small number of individuals with mental illness. These factors include:
> 
> 
> Co-occurring abuse of alcohol or illegal drugs
> Past history of violence
> Being young and male
> Untreated psychosis
> The best way to reduce this risk is through treatment. Yet fewer than one-third of adults and half of children with a diagnosed mental illness receive mental health services in a given year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We agree that too many people suffering from mental health issues are in prison, these are vulnerable people and of course they shouldn't be in prison.
> 
> That they've committed whatever crime, depending on the nature of their mental illness, they can't be considered responsible for their actions.
> 
> They should be in secure institutions, where they can get the correct treatment for their illness.
> 
> Mr. Lucy deals with some people exactly like this, but I better not elaborate.
> 
> Society in general is still very ignorant regarding mental health issues, which is a scandal, we're in 2016 not 1816.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think each incident needs to be viewed individually, not lumped together as "mental illness" or "religion" - many reasons, and how you respond in the aftermath, to prevent more, will vary.
Click to expand...


Well yes we can agree on this.

The issue is, if you have 200,000 creatures such as ISIS, or Al-Nusra, or Islamic Jihad, or even further back with the Tamil Tigers who created the first individual suicide bombers, one can't say such a huge grouping of people for a "religious" cause are ALL suffering from mental illness.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...except, it's not everytime.  That's the dishonesty in your argument. Only times, like when people and authorities who know the person, or have examined the person state there are mental health issues.  The odd thing is, people have no trouble accepting that with the Jared Loughners of the world, but refuse to when it's a Muslim.  I wonder why?  The person can be psychotic, delusional, etc. and it's still a "jihadi".  A woman was psychotic with a history of mental illness when she killed her kids because "God told her to"...but no one insists it's her religion making her do it- she's mentally ill.
> 
> David Vance, also, is an interesting figure - his website was apparently closed down for hate speech...if it's the same David Vance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> David Vance is a regular contributer to The Big Question on BBC TV, Sunday mornings.
> 
> What was hateful about his article? I don't like discrediting tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like to know what's behind a writer or source.
> 
> As to what is "hateful" - mostly, it's what I already wrote - the sudden claim that when it comes a violent act by someone who happens to be Muslim, mental illness is now automatically ruled out by you folks.  It makes no sense since it is clearly behind certain violent acts by non-Muslims.  A Muslim can be psychotic, delusional, hearing voices, claiming God is telling him to do this, authorities can state that there are "significant mental health issues" (as in a recent case) and you will deny mental illness is a factor in that case solely on the basis of that person's religion.  I like things to make sense, that does not.  It's not like folks are attributing every violent act to mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *wrong again----"mental illness  as a factor" is absolutely not
> even close to  mental illness as a cause.    *   Mental illness
> is VERY VERY prevalent in the human population----most
> crime is not  CAUSED by mental illness.    Al Capone had
> neurosyphilis----want to blame his life of crime on that illness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the distinction between "a factor" and "a cause" is always that clear.  Also - there is a huge variation across the spectrum of the different mental illness' so it's not even very accurate to lump it together as if it were one disease.
> 
> If you're looking at "causes" - you're looking at a whole variety factors and sometimes the cause is the intersection of two or more of those factors rather than one.
> 
> For example, everyone want's immediately pin it on religion, but yet there are millions of followers of a religion who don't go and run down innocent people with a truck, or blow up abortion clinics.
> 
> There are also millions of mentally ill people who never commit a violent act.
> 
> If a person is suffering from an untreated mental illness - what does his world look like?  If he delusional or hearing voices - what are those voices telling him and how capable is he of sorting them out?  What do ordinary people look like to him?  Are they looming, menacing and evil?  How frightening is the world to someone in a psychotic state - especially someone from a culture or family background that doesn't recognize it as an illness or someone so paranoid he refuses treatment?
> 
> I agree - it is a factor, often one of many.  NAMI wrote an article on mental illness and violence that pointed out what increased the risk for violent behavior in conjunction with mental illness:
> 
> NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | Violence and Gun Reporting Laws and Mental Health
> Most people with mental illness are not violent. In fact, people with mental illness are more likely to be the victims of violence. Research on the relationship between mental illness and violence shows that there are certain factors that may increase risks of violence among a small number of individuals with mental illness. These factors include:
> 
> 
> Co-occurring abuse of alcohol or illegal drugs
> Past history of violence
> Being young and male
> Untreated psychosis
> The best way to reduce this risk is through treatment. Yet fewer than one-third of adults and half of children with a diagnosed mental illness receive mental health services in a given year.
Click to expand...


thru thick and thin,   thru alcohol and heroin----thru senile plaques and viral infection-----PERSONALITY DON'T CHANGE


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> MENTAL ILLNESS
> 
> By David Vance On August 7th, 2016 at 9:51 am
> 
> 
> Let’s cut to the chase. Many people struggle with mental illness yet have constructive and happy lives. They cope with it, they get on with it. We can all admire their fortitude and endeavour. However we now face a situation across the West where every time we witness an obvious act of terror by radical Islamists the authorities and media trot out the “suffering from mental illness” line, even as the culprits shout Allahu Akbar. This is SUCH an insult to those who suffer genuine mental illness in my book.
> 
> Now we COULD argue that to be an Islamist IS a form of mental illness but that’s not the media game. They are seeking to sanitise evil acts lest we come to the conclusion that there is a REAL danger amongst it and it’s called Islam.
> 
> I covered the jihad knife terror a few days ago. The Police were INSISTENT that this was a case of “mental illness” and that the killer, Zakaria Bulhan, had NO terror connections. This was repeated by an obliging media and the case was effectively reduced to one of street crime.
> 
> Except it wasn’t that simple.
> 
> In the past few days, on the social networks, the following facts have been revealed.
> 
> _Heat Street_ has found evidence that a person using the same name – Zakaria Bulhan – has listed at least one book advocating violent jihadism in their personal account on the Good Reads website since 2014.
> 
> Update: An exhaustive search of UK records by Heat Street shows there appears to be only one person in the whole of Britain with the name Zakaria Bulhan. He is registered as living at an address in Tooting, South London.
> 
> It is a near-certainty that this is the same person arrested by police and said to have “no links” to terrorism, but merely to be mentally ill.
> 
> Between January 2014 and September 2015, Zakaria Bulhan flagged up on _Good Reads_ three books on Islam and Islamist theology as texts they intended to read. The most interesting, and the one that shows that at the age of 17 this person was at the very least exploring a book which is very clear on urging violent jihadism as a duty of Muslims, is Riyad-us-Saliheen, a 13th century text.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Belgium, this…
> 
> A crazed man hacked at a policewoman’s face with a machete and shouted ‘Allahu Akbar’ before turning on another officer just seconds before a third cop shot him dead in a suspected terror attack.
> 
> One can argue that these demented people DO suffer from mental illness. One can argue that they are being manipulated by others to carry out such acts. But one cannot distance them from the fact they carry out their terrorism in the name of Islam.  It is Jihad and trying to redefine it is cowardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...except, it's not everytime.  That's the dishonesty in your argument. Only times, like when people and authorities who know the person, or have examined the person state there are mental health issues.  The odd thing is, people have no trouble accepting that with the Jared Loughners of the world, but refuse to when it's a Muslim.  I wonder why?  The person can be psychotic, delusional, etc. and it's still a "jihadi".  A woman was psychotic with a history of mental illness when she killed her kids because "God told her to"...but no one insists it's her religion making her do it- she's mentally ill.
> 
> David Vance, also, is an interesting figure - his website was apparently closed down for hate speech...if it's the same David Vance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that is what the muslim themsevles claim, as a means of excusing the attacks. They have learnt to make such claims so the sympathy goes away from their victims and towards the attackers. *They will claim it is because of PTSD due to them living in palestine or syria*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our own soldiers have come home suffering from PTSD and traumatic brain injuries incurred from surviving close blasts.  Some have acted out violently.  Are you saying that does not happen with civilians in similar settings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is another scandal, this hasn't changed for 100 years, when PTSD used to be called Shell Shock, and they often were just shot on the spot by their own team.
> 
> The ones suffering from PTSD now are only marginally treated better than those who came many decades ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's been a lot of research into it and traumatic brain injuries recently because of the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq.  There was also an expose on how the military was refusing to acknowledge or diagnose it, so they weren't getting treated.
Click to expand...


what sort of  "treatment" do you recommend for "traumatic
brain injury" ?


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *wrong again----"mental illness  as a factor" is absolutely not
> even close to  mental illness as a cause.    *   Mental illness
> is VERY VERY prevalent in the human population----most
> crime is not  CAUSED by mental illness.    Al Capone had
> neurosyphilis----want to blame his life of crime on that illness?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the distinction between "a factor" and "a cause" is always that clear.  Also - there is a huge variation across the spectrum of the different mental illness' so it's not even very accurate to lump it together as if it were one disease.
> 
> If you're looking at "causes" - you're looking at a whole variety factors and sometimes the cause is the intersection of two or more of those factors rather than one.
> 
> For example, everyone want's immediately pin it on religion, but yet there are millions of followers of a religion who don't go and run down innocent people with a truck, or blow up abortion clinics.
> 
> There are also millions of mentally ill people who never commit a violent act.
> 
> If a person is suffering from an untreated mental illness - what does his world look like?  If he delusional or hearing voices - what are those voices telling him and how capable is he of sorting them out?  What do ordinary people look like to him?  Are they looming, menacing and evil?  How frightening is the world to someone in a psychotic state - especially someone from a culture or family background that doesn't recognize it as an illness or someone so paranoid he refuses treatment?
> 
> I agree - it is a factor, often one of many.  NAMI wrote an article on mental illness and violence that pointed out what increased the risk for violent behavior in conjunction with mental illness:
> 
> NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | Violence and Gun Reporting Laws and Mental Health
> Most people with mental illness are not violent. In fact, people with mental illness are more likely to be the victims of violence. Research on the relationship between mental illness and violence shows that there are certain factors that may increase risks of violence among a small number of individuals with mental illness. These factors include:
> 
> 
> Co-occurring abuse of alcohol or illegal drugs
> Past history of violence
> Being young and male
> Untreated psychosis
> The best way to reduce this risk is through treatment. Yet fewer than one-third of adults and half of children with a diagnosed mental illness receive mental health services in a given year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We agree that too many people suffering from mental health issues are in prison, these are vulnerable people and of course they shouldn't be in prison.
> 
> That they've committed whatever crime, depending on the nature of their mental illness, they can't be considered responsible for their actions.
> 
> They should be in secure institutions, where they can get the correct treatment for their illness.
> 
> Mr. Lucy deals with some people exactly like this, but I better not elaborate.
> 
> Society in general is still very ignorant regarding mental health issues, which is a scandal, we're in 2016 not 1816.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think each incident needs to be viewed individually, not lumped together as "mental illness" or "religion" - many reasons, and how you respond in the aftermath, to prevent more, will vary.
Click to expand...


oh----that certainly NAILS it ------just prevent  "mental illness"  and "religion"-----of course---first DEFINE mental illness and
religion


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...except, it's not everytime.  That's the dishonesty in your argument. Only times, like when people and authorities who know the person, or have examined the person state there are mental health issues.  The odd thing is, people have no trouble accepting that with the Jared Loughners of the world, but refuse to when it's a Muslim.  I wonder why?  The person can be psychotic, delusional, etc. and it's still a "jihadi".  A woman was psychotic with a history of mental illness when she killed her kids because "God told her to"...but no one insists it's her religion making her do it- she's mentally ill.
> 
> David Vance, also, is an interesting figure - his website was apparently closed down for hate speech...if it's the same David Vance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that is what the muslim themsevles claim, as a means of excusing the attacks. They have learnt to make such claims so the sympathy goes away from their victims and towards the attackers. *They will claim it is because of PTSD due to them living in palestine or syria*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our own soldiers have come home suffering from PTSD and traumatic brain injuries incurred from surviving close blasts.  Some have acted out violently.  Are you saying that does not happen with civilians in similar settings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is another scandal, this hasn't changed for 100 years, when PTSD used to be called Shell Shock, and they often were just shot on the spot by their own team.
> 
> The ones suffering from PTSD now are only marginally treated better than those who came many decades ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's been a lot of research into it and traumatic brain injuries recently because of the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq.  There was also an expose on how the military was refusing to acknowledge or diagnose it, so they weren't getting treated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what sort of  "treatment" do you recommend for "traumatic
> brain injury" ?
Click to expand...


This would depend what sort of TBI it is. Diuretics can reduce pressure inside the brain, anti-seizure drugs can reduce further brain damage if they've had a seizure etc, then some might need a coma-inducing drug because a coma-induced brain needs less oxygen to function.

This all excludes the more serious TBI's which require surgery.

There's also rehabilitation treatments involving Neuropsychologist's, Occupational Therapist's, Physical Therapist's, Physiatrist's etc.


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...except, it's not everytime.  That's the dishonesty in your argument. Only times, like when people and authorities who know the person, or have examined the person state there are mental health issues.  The odd thing is, people have no trouble accepting that with the Jared Loughners of the world, but refuse to when it's a Muslim.  I wonder why?  The person can be psychotic, delusional, etc. and it's still a "jihadi".  A woman was psychotic with a history of mental illness when she killed her kids because "God told her to"...but no one insists it's her religion making her do it- she's mentally ill.
> 
> David Vance, also, is an interesting figure - his website was apparently closed down for hate speech...if it's the same David Vance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that is what the muslim themsevles claim, as a means of excusing the attacks. They have learnt to make such claims so the sympathy goes away from their victims and towards the attackers. *They will claim it is because of PTSD due to them living in palestine or syria*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our own soldiers have come home suffering from PTSD and traumatic brain injuries incurred from surviving close blasts.  Some have acted out violently.  Are you saying that does not happen with civilians in similar settings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is another scandal, this hasn't changed for 100 years, when PTSD used to be called Shell Shock, and they often were just shot on the spot by their own team.
> 
> The ones suffering from PTSD now are only marginally treated better than those who came many decades ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's been a lot of research into it and traumatic brain injuries recently because of the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq.  There was also an expose on how the military was refusing to acknowledge or diagnose it, so they weren't getting treated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what sort of  "treatment" do you recommend for "traumatic
> brain injury" ?
Click to expand...


I don't recommend anything.  I'm not a doctor.  Neither are you.


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...except, it's not everytime.  That's the dishonesty in your argument. Only times, like when people and authorities who know the person, or have examined the person state there are mental health issues.  The odd thing is, people have no trouble accepting that with the Jared Loughners of the world, but refuse to when it's a Muslim.  I wonder why?  The person can be psychotic, delusional, etc. and it's still a "jihadi".  A woman was psychotic with a history of mental illness when she killed her kids because "God told her to"...but no one insists it's her religion making her do it- she's mentally ill.
> 
> David Vance, also, is an interesting figure - his website was apparently closed down for hate speech...if it's the same David Vance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Vance is a regular contributer to The Big Question on BBC TV, Sunday mornings.
> 
> What was hateful about his article? I don't like discrediting tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like to know what's behind a writer or source.
> 
> As to what is "hateful" - mostly, it's what I already wrote - the sudden claim that when it comes a violent act by someone who happens to be Muslim, mental illness is now automatically ruled out by you folks.  It makes no sense since it is clearly behind certain violent acts by non-Muslims.  A Muslim can be psychotic, delusional, hearing voices, claiming God is telling him to do this, authorities can state that there are "significant mental health issues" (as in a recent case) and you will deny mental illness is a factor in that case solely on the basis of that person's religion.  I like things to make sense, that does not.  It's not like folks are attributing every violent act to mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *wrong again----"mental illness  as a factor" is absolutely not
> even close to  mental illness as a cause.    *   Mental illness
> is VERY VERY prevalent in the human population----most
> crime is not  CAUSED by mental illness.    Al Capone had
> neurosyphilis----want to blame his life of crime on that illness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the distinction between "a factor" and "a cause" is always that clear.  Also - there is a huge variation across the spectrum of the different mental illness' so it's not even very accurate to lump it together as if it were one disease.
> 
> If you're looking at "causes" - you're looking at a whole variety factors and sometimes the cause is the intersection of two or more of those factors rather than one.
> 
> For example, everyone want's immediately pin it on religion, but yet there are millions of followers of a religion who don't go and run down innocent people with a truck, or blow up abortion clinics.
> 
> There are also millions of mentally ill people who never commit a violent act.
> 
> If a person is suffering from an untreated mental illness - what does his world look like?  If he delusional or hearing voices - what are those voices telling him and how capable is he of sorting them out?  What do ordinary people look like to him?  Are they looming, menacing and evil?  How frightening is the world to someone in a psychotic state - especially someone from a culture or family background that doesn't recognize it as an illness or someone so paranoid he refuses treatment?
> 
> I agree - it is a factor, often one of many.  NAMI wrote an article on mental illness and violence that pointed out what increased the risk for violent behavior in conjunction with mental illness:
> 
> NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | Violence and Gun Reporting Laws and Mental Health
> Most people with mental illness are not violent. In fact, people with mental illness are more likely to be the victims of violence. Research on the relationship between mental illness and violence shows that there are certain factors that may increase risks of violence among a small number of individuals with mental illness. These factors include:
> 
> 
> Co-occurring abuse of alcohol or illegal drugs
> Past history of violence
> Being young and male
> Untreated psychosis
> The best way to reduce this risk is through treatment. Yet fewer than one-third of adults and half of children with a diagnosed mental illness receive mental health services in a given year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thru thick and thin,   thru alcohol and heroin----thru senile plaques and viral infection-----PERSONALITY DON'T CHANGE
Click to expand...


Actually, it does and it can.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the distinction between "a factor" and "a cause" is always that clear.  Also - there is a huge variation across the spectrum of the different mental illness' so it's not even very accurate to lump it together as if it were one disease.
> 
> If you're looking at "causes" - you're looking at a whole variety factors and sometimes the cause is the intersection of two or more of those factors rather than one.
> 
> For example, everyone want's immediately pin it on religion, but yet there are millions of followers of a religion who don't go and run down innocent people with a truck, or blow up abortion clinics.
> 
> There are also millions of mentally ill people who never commit a violent act.
> 
> If a person is suffering from an untreated mental illness - what does his world look like?  If he delusional or hearing voices - what are those voices telling him and how capable is he of sorting them out?  What do ordinary people look like to him?  Are they looming, menacing and evil?  How frightening is the world to someone in a psychotic state - especially someone from a culture or family background that doesn't recognize it as an illness or someone so paranoid he refuses treatment?
> 
> I agree - it is a factor, often one of many.  NAMI wrote an article on mental illness and violence that pointed out what increased the risk for violent behavior in conjunction with mental illness:
> 
> NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | Violence and Gun Reporting Laws and Mental Health
> Most people with mental illness are not violent. In fact, people with mental illness are more likely to be the victims of violence. Research on the relationship between mental illness and violence shows that there are certain factors that may increase risks of violence among a small number of individuals with mental illness. These factors include:
> 
> 
> Co-occurring abuse of alcohol or illegal drugs
> Past history of violence
> Being young and male
> Untreated psychosis
> The best way to reduce this risk is through treatment. Yet fewer than one-third of adults and half of children with a diagnosed mental illness receive mental health services in a given year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We agree that too many people suffering from mental health issues are in prison, these are vulnerable people and of course they shouldn't be in prison.
> 
> That they've committed whatever crime, depending on the nature of their mental illness, they can't be considered responsible for their actions.
> 
> They should be in secure institutions, where they can get the correct treatment for their illness.
> 
> Mr. Lucy deals with some people exactly like this, but I better not elaborate.
> 
> Society in general is still very ignorant regarding mental health issues, which is a scandal, we're in 2016 not 1816.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think each incident needs to be viewed individually, not lumped together as "mental illness" or "religion" - many reasons, and how you respond in the aftermath, to prevent more, will vary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yes we can agree on this.
> 
> The issue is, if you have 200,000 creatures such as ISIS, or Al-Nusra, or Islamic Jihad, or even further back with the Tamil Tigers who created the first individual suicide bombers, o*ne can't say such a huge grouping of people for a "religious" cause are ALL suffering from mental illness*.
Click to expand...


And no one has said that, but each involves different issues as well.  ISIS actively recruits and has sophisticated propoganda.  The Tamil Tigers were an ethnic conflict who's roots lay in Sri Lanka's colonial past.


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the distinction between "a factor" and "a cause" is always that clear.  Also - there is a huge variation across the spectrum of the different mental illness' so it's not even very accurate to lump it together as if it were one disease.
> 
> If you're looking at "causes" - you're looking at a whole variety factors and sometimes the cause is the intersection of two or more of those factors rather than one.
> 
> For example, everyone want's immediately pin it on religion, but yet there are millions of followers of a religion who don't go and run down innocent people with a truck, or blow up abortion clinics.
> 
> There are also millions of mentally ill people who never commit a violent act.
> 
> If a person is suffering from an untreated mental illness - what does his world look like?  If he delusional or hearing voices - what are those voices telling him and how capable is he of sorting them out?  What do ordinary people look like to him?  Are they looming, menacing and evil?  How frightening is the world to someone in a psychotic state - especially someone from a culture or family background that doesn't recognize it as an illness or someone so paranoid he refuses treatment?
> 
> I agree - it is a factor, often one of many.  NAMI wrote an article on mental illness and violence that pointed out what increased the risk for violent behavior in conjunction with mental illness:
> 
> NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | Violence and Gun Reporting Laws and Mental Health
> Most people with mental illness are not violent. In fact, people with mental illness are more likely to be the victims of violence. Research on the relationship between mental illness and violence shows that there are certain factors that may increase risks of violence among a small number of individuals with mental illness. These factors include:
> 
> 
> Co-occurring abuse of alcohol or illegal drugs
> Past history of violence
> Being young and male
> Untreated psychosis
> The best way to reduce this risk is through treatment. Yet fewer than one-third of adults and half of children with a diagnosed mental illness receive mental health services in a given year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We agree that too many people suffering from mental health issues are in prison, these are vulnerable people and of course they shouldn't be in prison.
> 
> That they've committed whatever crime, depending on the nature of their mental illness, they can't be considered responsible for their actions.
> 
> They should be in secure institutions, where they can get the correct treatment for their illness.
> 
> Mr. Lucy deals with some people exactly like this, but I better not elaborate.
> 
> Society in general is still very ignorant regarding mental health issues, which is a scandal, we're in 2016 not 1816.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think each incident needs to be viewed individually, not lumped together as "mental illness" or "religion" - many reasons, and how you respond in the aftermath, to prevent more, will vary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh----that certainly NAILS it ------just prevent  "mental illness"  and "religion"-----of course---first DEFINE mental illness and
> religion
Click to expand...


In the case of Islam, it is also a cultural and political system.


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We agree that too many people suffering from mental health issues are in prison, these are vulnerable people and of course they shouldn't be in prison.
> 
> That they've committed whatever crime, depending on the nature of their mental illness, they can't be considered responsible for their actions.
> 
> They should be in secure institutions, where they can get the correct treatment for their illness.
> 
> Mr. Lucy deals with some people exactly like this, but I better not elaborate.
> 
> Society in general is still very ignorant regarding mental health issues, which is a scandal, we're in 2016 not 1816.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think each incident needs to be viewed individually, not lumped together as "mental illness" or "religion" - many reasons, and how you respond in the aftermath, to prevent more, will vary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh----that certainly NAILS it ------just prevent  "mental illness"  and "religion"-----of course---first DEFINE mental illness and
> religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the case of Islam, it is also a cultural and political system.
Click to expand...


As is Judaism.


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We agree that too many people suffering from mental health issues are in prison, these are vulnerable people and of course they shouldn't be in prison.
> 
> That they've committed whatever crime, depending on the nature of their mental illness, they can't be considered responsible for their actions.
> 
> They should be in secure institutions, where they can get the correct treatment for their illness.
> 
> Mr. Lucy deals with some people exactly like this, but I better not elaborate.
> 
> Society in general is still very ignorant regarding mental health issues, which is a scandal, we're in 2016 not 1816.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think each incident needs to be viewed individually, not lumped together as "mental illness" or "religion" - many reasons, and how you respond in the aftermath, to prevent more, will vary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh----that certainly NAILS it ------just prevent  "mental illness"  and "religion"-----of course---first DEFINE mental illness and
> religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the case of Islam, it is also a cultural and political system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As is Judaism.
Click to expand...


What's that got to do with it?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We agree that too many people suffering from mental health issues are in prison, these are vulnerable people and of course they shouldn't be in prison.
> 
> That they've committed whatever crime, depending on the nature of their mental illness, they can't be considered responsible for their actions.
> 
> They should be in secure institutions, where they can get the correct treatment for their illness.
> 
> Mr. Lucy deals with some people exactly like this, but I better not elaborate.
> 
> Society in general is still very ignorant regarding mental health issues, which is a scandal, we're in 2016 not 1816.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think each incident needs to be viewed individually, not lumped together as "mental illness" or "religion" - many reasons, and how you respond in the aftermath, to prevent more, will vary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh----that certainly NAILS it ------just prevent  "mental illness"  and "religion"-----of course---first DEFINE mental illness and
> religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the case of Islam, it is also a cultural and political system.
Click to expand...


Yes, I mentioned this in an earlier response. Islam isn't a religion, as we define a religion, it's more a political philosophy with a religious element to it, essentially it's more cultural and political than religious and it's ultimate aim is complete domination over all other systems, which is why it's not compatible with Western Civilisation.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We agree that too many people suffering from mental health issues are in prison, these are vulnerable people and of course they shouldn't be in prison.
> 
> That they've committed whatever crime, depending on the nature of their mental illness, they can't be considered responsible for their actions.
> 
> They should be in secure institutions, where they can get the correct treatment for their illness.
> 
> Mr. Lucy deals with some people exactly like this, but I better not elaborate.
> 
> Society in general is still very ignorant regarding mental health issues, which is a scandal, we're in 2016 not 1816.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think each incident needs to be viewed individually, not lumped together as "mental illness" or "religion" - many reasons, and how you respond in the aftermath, to prevent more, will vary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yes we can agree on this.
> 
> The issue is, if you have 200,000 creatures such as ISIS, or Al-Nusra, or Islamic Jihad, or even further back with the Tamil Tigers who created the first individual suicide bombers, o*ne can't say such a huge grouping of people for a "religious" cause are ALL suffering from mental illness*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And no one has said that, but each involves different issues as well.  ISIS actively recruits and has sophisticated propoganda.  The Tamil Tigers were an ethnic conflict who's roots lay in Sri Lanka's colonial past.
Click to expand...


But what The Tamil Tigers have in common with ISIS, Al-Nusra, Islamic Jihad is the using of the suicide bomber, which as I said effectively The Tamil Tigers created originally.

Are suicide bombers mentally ill or are they committed fanatics who consider it the highest honour to, in their opinion, Martyr themselves for the ultimate cause?


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We agree that too many people suffering from mental health issues are in prison, these are vulnerable people and of course they shouldn't be in prison.
> 
> That they've committed whatever crime, depending on the nature of their mental illness, they can't be considered responsible for their actions.
> 
> They should be in secure institutions, where they can get the correct treatment for their illness.
> 
> Mr. Lucy deals with some people exactly like this, but I better not elaborate.
> 
> Society in general is still very ignorant regarding mental health issues, which is a scandal, we're in 2016 not 1816.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think each incident needs to be viewed individually, not lumped together as "mental illness" or "religion" - many reasons, and how you respond in the aftermath, to prevent more, will vary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh----that certainly NAILS it ------just prevent  "mental illness"  and "religion"-----of course---first DEFINE mental illness and
> religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the case of Islam, it is also a cultural and political system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As is Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that got to do with it?
Click to expand...


Just pointing out other cultural and political religious systems, some people seem to think there is only one


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We agree that too many people suffering from mental health issues are in prison, these are vulnerable people and of course they shouldn't be in prison.
> 
> That they've committed whatever crime, depending on the nature of their mental illness, they can't be considered responsible for their actions.
> 
> They should be in secure institutions, where they can get the correct treatment for their illness.
> 
> Mr. Lucy deals with some people exactly like this, but I better not elaborate.
> 
> Society in general is still very ignorant regarding mental health issues, which is a scandal, we're in 2016 not 1816.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think each incident needs to be viewed individually, not lumped together as "mental illness" or "religion" - many reasons, and how you respond in the aftermath, to prevent more, will vary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yes we can agree on this.
> 
> The issue is, if you have 200,000 creatures such as ISIS, or Al-Nusra, or Islamic Jihad, or even further back with the Tamil Tigers who created the first individual suicide bombers, o*ne can't say such a huge grouping of people for a "religious" cause are ALL suffering from mental illness*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And no one has said that, but each involves different issues as well.  ISIS actively recruits and has sophisticated propoganda.  The Tamil Tigers were an ethnic conflict who's roots lay in Sri Lanka's colonial past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But what The Tamil Tigers have in common with ISIS, Al-Nusra, Islamic Jihad is the using of the suicide bomber, which as I said effectively The Tamil Tigers created originally.
> 
> Are suicide bombers mentally ill or are they committed fanatics who consider it the highest honour to, in their opinion, Martyr themselves for the ultimate cause?
Click to expand...



I don't know....the Japanese had the Kamakazi pilots.  What you have is a person willing to kill himself for a "cause"...not necessarily mentally ill.  But I have heard that some of these groups have exploited mentally retarded people to do it.

One important point...you ever notice the LEADERS of these groups (and their family members) never seem to be suicide bombers?


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think each incident needs to be viewed individually, not lumped together as "mental illness" or "religion" - many reasons, and how you respond in the aftermath, to prevent more, will vary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh----that certainly NAILS it ------just prevent  "mental illness"  and "religion"-----of course---first DEFINE mental illness and
> religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the case of Islam, it is also a cultural and political system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As is Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that got to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just pointing out other cultural and political religious systems, some people seem to think there is only one
Click to expand...


Which one would that be?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We agree that too many people suffering from mental health issues are in prison, these are vulnerable people and of course they shouldn't be in prison.
> 
> That they've committed whatever crime, depending on the nature of their mental illness, they can't be considered responsible for their actions.
> 
> They should be in secure institutions, where they can get the correct treatment for their illness.
> 
> Mr. Lucy deals with some people exactly like this, but I better not elaborate.
> 
> Society in general is still very ignorant regarding mental health issues, which is a scandal, we're in 2016 not 1816.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think each incident needs to be viewed individually, not lumped together as "mental illness" or "religion" - many reasons, and how you respond in the aftermath, to prevent more, will vary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yes we can agree on this.
> 
> The issue is, if you have 200,000 creatures such as ISIS, or Al-Nusra, or Islamic Jihad, or even further back with the Tamil Tigers who created the first individual suicide bombers, o*ne can't say such a huge grouping of people for a "religious" cause are ALL suffering from mental illness*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And no one has said that, but each involves different issues as well.  ISIS actively recruits and has sophisticated propoganda.  The Tamil Tigers were an ethnic conflict who's roots lay in Sri Lanka's colonial past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But what The Tamil Tigers have in common with ISIS, Al-Nusra, Islamic Jihad is the using of the suicide bomber, which as I said effectively The Tamil Tigers created originally.
> 
> Are suicide bombers mentally ill or are they committed fanatics who consider it the highest honour to, in their opinion, Martyr themselves for the ultimate cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know....the Japanese had the Kamakazi pilots.  What you have is a person willing to kill himself for a "cause"...not necessarily mentally ill.  But I have heard that some of these groups have exploited mentally retarded people to do it.
> 
> One important point...you ever notice the LEADERS of these groups (and their family members) never seem to be suicide bombers?
Click to expand...


The suicide attack roughly is thought to date back to the 1st Century AD, but these were more suicide squads, rather than individual suicide bombers.

The first recorded individual suicide bomber, had no religious or political cause, it was a New Zealand farmer Joseph Sewell, he had a long running dispute with another farmer which went to court. Unknown at the time Sewell had strapped sticks of gelignite to himself, he blew himself up outside the courtroom, this was in 1905.

The Chinese had suicide squads, first used in 1911 during the Xinhai Revolution and then again during the Warlord Era from 1916-1928. These were often huge suicide squads, with suicide belts full of hand-grenades.

I think the largest single Chinese suicide squad were whats known as the 72 Martyrs of Huanghuagang, they all blew themselves up in 1911 in the uprising that began the Second Guangzhou Uprising.

The Tokubetsu Kōgekitai, which means "Special Attack Unit", more commonly known as the Kamikaze, which means "The Spirit Wind" or "The Divine Wind" (Kami means God, Divine, Spirit and Kaze means Wind) are completely unique, the aircraft were purposely built planes which essentially were explosive missiles, pilot-guided.

Death is a long-held tradition within Japanese military culture, rather than capture or defeat which has always carried a social shame on the military personnels entire family. This goes right back to the Samurai, it was the ultimate tradition of the Samurai, loyalty and honour until death, or what's known as the Bushido Code.

The Kamikaze as such cannot be put into the same category as Suicide Bombers, it's all very complicated, but I've attempted to explain it as easily as possible.

I should add that there were roughly 3,800 Kamikaze pilots, and ALL were volunteers, none were talked into it or exploited into it, they volunteered, they knew it was a "Special Attack Mission", they knew they would die, most were between the ages of 22 years-old and 28 years-old. They were pretty extraordinary young men.

They also had the Kaiten, which means "Return To Heaven", these were manned torpedoes, human torpedoes fired from submarines, containing one man, they fired about 100 of these human torpedoes between their introduction in 1944 and until 1945. They were very effective, sinking many Destroyer Ships and Destroyer Escorts.

Here's an obviously unused one, the Kaiten Type 1:







This is a diagram of the set-up inside the above, with the volunteer suicide attacker sitting in a central position:






The above were all Suicide Squads, with the exception of the Kaiten, the Kamikaze went out as a Suicide Squad, usually in a group of five planes with five pilots.

The Tamil Tigers differ because they perfected the individual suicide bomber, the lone suicide bomber with their Black Tigers Unit.

The very first individual suicide bomber, was a car bomber in the Lebanese Civil War, I'll have to look up the date of that, it was very early 1980s, it was the Iraqi Embassy in Beirut that was attacked.

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think each incident needs to be viewed individually, not lumped together as "mental illness" or "religion" - many reasons, and how you respond in the aftermath, to prevent more, will vary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes we can agree on this.
> 
> The issue is, if you have 200,000 creatures such as ISIS, or Al-Nusra, or Islamic Jihad, or even further back with the Tamil Tigers who created the first individual suicide bombers, o*ne can't say such a huge grouping of people for a "religious" cause are ALL suffering from mental illness*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And no one has said that, but each involves different issues as well.  ISIS actively recruits and has sophisticated propoganda.  The Tamil Tigers were an ethnic conflict who's roots lay in Sri Lanka's colonial past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But what The Tamil Tigers have in common with ISIS, Al-Nusra, Islamic Jihad is the using of the suicide bomber, which as I said effectively The Tamil Tigers created originally.
> 
> Are suicide bombers mentally ill or are they committed fanatics who consider it the highest honour to, in their opinion, Martyr themselves for the ultimate cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know....the Japanese had the Kamakazi pilots.  What you have is a person willing to kill himself for a "cause"...not necessarily mentally ill.  But I have heard that some of these groups have exploited mentally retarded people to do it.
> 
> One important point...you ever notice the LEADERS of these groups (and their family members) never seem to be suicide bombers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The suicide attack roughly is thought to date back to the 1st Century AD, but these were more suicide squads, rather than individual suicide bombers.
> 
> The first recorded individual suicide bomber, had no religious or political cause, it was a New Zealand farmer Joseph Sewell, he had a long running dispute with another farmer which went to court. Unknown at the time Sewell had strapped sticks of gelignite to himself, he blew himself up outside the courtroom, this was in 1905.
> 
> The Chinese had suicide squads, first used in 1911 during the Xinhai Revolution and then again during the Warlord Era from 1916-1928. These were often huge suicide squads, with suicide belts full of hand-grenades.
> 
> I think the largest single Chinese suicide squad were whats known as the 72 Martyrs of Huanghuagang, they all blew themselves up in 1911 in the uprising that began the Second Guangzhou Uprising.
> 
> The Tokubetsu Kōgekitai, which means "Special Attack Unit", more commonly known as the Kamikaze, which means "The Spirit Wind" or "The Divine Wind" (Kami means God, Divine, Spirit and Kaze means Wind) are completely unique, the aircraft were purposely built planes which essentially were explosive missiles, pilot-guided.
> 
> Death is a long-held tradition within Japanese military culture, rather than capture or defeat which has always carried a social shame on the military personnels entire family. This goes right back to the Samurai, it was the ultimate tradition of the Samurai, loyalty and honour until death, or what's known as the Bushido Code.
> 
> The Kamikaze as such cannot be put into the same category as Suicide Bombers, it's all very complicated, but I've attempted to explain it as easily as possible.
> 
> I should add that there were roughly 3,800 Kamikaze pilots, and ALL were volunteers, none were talked into it or exploited into it, they volunteered, they knew it was a "Special Attack Mission", they knew they would die, most were between the ages of 22 years-old and 28 years-old. They were pretty extraordinary young men.
> 
> They also had the Kaiten, which means "Return To Heaven", these were manned torpedoes, human torpedoes fired from submarines, containing one man, they fired about 100 of these human torpedoes between their introduction in 1944 and until 1945. They were very effective, sinking many Destroyer Ships and Destroyer Escorts.
> 
> Here's an obviously unused one, the Kaiten Type 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a diagram of the set-up inside the above, with the volunteer suicide attacker sitting in a central position:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above were all Suicide Squads, with the exception of the Kaiten, the Kamikaze went out as a Suicide Squad, usually in a group of five planes with five pilots.
> 
> The Tamil Tigers differ because they perfected the individual suicide bomber, the lone suicide bomber with their Black Tigers Unit.
> 
> The very first individual suicide bomber, was a car bomber in the Lebanese Civil War, I'll have to look up the date of that, it was very early 1980s, it was the Iraqi Embassy in Beirut that was attacked.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
Click to expand...


Fascinating - I had no idea there was such a history to it


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes we can agree on this.
> 
> The issue is, if you have 200,000 creatures such as ISIS, or Al-Nusra, or Islamic Jihad, or even further back with the Tamil Tigers who created the first individual suicide bombers, o*ne can't say such a huge grouping of people for a "religious" cause are ALL suffering from mental illness*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no one has said that, but each involves different issues as well.  ISIS actively recruits and has sophisticated propoganda.  The Tamil Tigers were an ethnic conflict who's roots lay in Sri Lanka's colonial past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But what The Tamil Tigers have in common with ISIS, Al-Nusra, Islamic Jihad is the using of the suicide bomber, which as I said effectively The Tamil Tigers created originally.
> 
> Are suicide bombers mentally ill or are they committed fanatics who consider it the highest honour to, in their opinion, Martyr themselves for the ultimate cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know....the Japanese had the Kamakazi pilots.  What you have is a person willing to kill himself for a "cause"...not necessarily mentally ill.  But I have heard that some of these groups have exploited mentally retarded people to do it.
> 
> One important point...you ever notice the LEADERS of these groups (and their family members) never seem to be suicide bombers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The suicide attack roughly is thought to date back to the 1st Century AD, but these were more suicide squads, rather than individual suicide bombers.
> 
> The first recorded individual suicide bomber, had no religious or political cause, it was a New Zealand farmer Joseph Sewell, he had a long running dispute with another farmer which went to court. Unknown at the time Sewell had strapped sticks of gelignite to himself, he blew himself up outside the courtroom, this was in 1905.
> 
> The Chinese had suicide squads, first used in 1911 during the Xinhai Revolution and then again during the Warlord Era from 1916-1928. These were often huge suicide squads, with suicide belts full of hand-grenades.
> 
> I think the largest single Chinese suicide squad were whats known as the 72 Martyrs of Huanghuagang, they all blew themselves up in 1911 in the uprising that began the Second Guangzhou Uprising.
> 
> The Tokubetsu Kōgekitai, which means "Special Attack Unit", more commonly known as the Kamikaze, which means "The Spirit Wind" or "The Divine Wind" (Kami means God, Divine, Spirit and Kaze means Wind) are completely unique, the aircraft were purposely built planes which essentially were explosive missiles, pilot-guided.
> 
> Death is a long-held tradition within Japanese military culture, rather than capture or defeat which has always carried a social shame on the military personnels entire family. This goes right back to the Samurai, it was the ultimate tradition of the Samurai, loyalty and honour until death, or what's known as the Bushido Code.
> 
> The Kamikaze as such cannot be put into the same category as Suicide Bombers, it's all very complicated, but I've attempted to explain it as easily as possible.
> 
> I should add that there were roughly 3,800 Kamikaze pilots, and ALL were volunteers, none were talked into it or exploited into it, they volunteered, they knew it was a "Special Attack Mission", they knew they would die, most were between the ages of 22 years-old and 28 years-old. They were pretty extraordinary young men.
> 
> They also had the Kaiten, which means "Return To Heaven", these were manned torpedoes, human torpedoes fired from submarines, containing one man, they fired about 100 of these human torpedoes between their introduction in 1944 and until 1945. They were very effective, sinking many Destroyer Ships and Destroyer Escorts.
> 
> Here's an obviously unused one, the Kaiten Type 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a diagram of the set-up inside the above, with the volunteer suicide attacker sitting in a central position:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above were all Suicide Squads, with the exception of the Kaiten, the Kamikaze went out as a Suicide Squad, usually in a group of five planes with five pilots.
> 
> The Tamil Tigers differ because they perfected the individual suicide bomber, the lone suicide bomber with their Black Tigers Unit.
> 
> The very first individual suicide bomber, was a car bomber in the Lebanese Civil War, I'll have to look up the date of that, it was very early 1980s, it was the Iraqi Embassy in Beirut that was attacked.
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascinating - I had no idea there was such a history to it
Click to expand...


Yes it is all very fascinating, macabre, yet fascinating.


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS is exceptionally good at drawing in people who are already vulnerable or mentally ill.  Denying that means you're overlooking a critical component of how ISIS recruits and why people can get drawn into it.  You're also ignoring something that should be looked into.
> 
> The Line Between Terrorism and Mental Illness - The New Yorker
> 
> _“Islamic-extremist online recruiters are very good at pulling in people who are mentally vulnerable,” Heather Hurlburt, of the Washington-based think tank New America, said. She suggests that an effective response to the problem will draw at least as much on the insights of mental health as on the intrusions of the security state. The constant balance that needs to be struck, she said, is between monitoring dangers without alienating allies in the community, as happened with New York City Police Department’s polarizing surveillance of mosques. As Hurlburt noted, “Some of the efforts, such as surveillance of college students’ social-media accounts and police informers in mosques, have been controversial and counterproductive. Insights from mental health, especially post-Columbine, tend to focus on more community-centered efforts, which may give family and clergy tools and non-stigmatizing places to turn for help. Tragically, the father of the Canadian who killed a Canadian soldier with his car on Monday had previously reported him to the authorities.”
> 
> 
> *Recruiting troubled individuals who can be pushed toward violence ties in well with ISIS’s larger strategy. As Hurlburt observed, ISIS “seems to calculate—correctly, in my view—that small-scale lone-wolf attacks on symbolic targets will get it outsized attention. So you see these propaganda broadcasts encouraging individuals who may be mentally unstable, who may have had little or no actual training, to use weapons like knives and cars that will surely lead to the attackers’ capture or death. The propagandists seem to understand the link between certain forms of mental illness and susceptibility to mass violence, even if we don’t.”*
> 
> 
> Couture-Rouleau was identified as a “high-risk traveller” by the Royal Canadian Mounted Police, and was prevented from leaving the country for fear that he would join up with foreign fighters abroad. Zehaf-Bibeau had applied for a passport and talked about travelling to Saudi Arabia; R.C.M.P. officials suggested that difficulty in renewing his passport may have played a role in the shooting.* Zehaf-Bibeau is, according to Hegghammer, “one of several examples of what I’ve called the ‘obstruction effect’—the tendency for some candidate foreign fighters to attack at home when they are prevented from leaving.” He cited the Holsworthy Barracks plot, in a suburb of Sydney, as one such example.
> 
> 
> A decade ago, in the early days of the Iraq War, we were told that, if we don’t fight them overseas, we’ll have to fight them at home; absent some deeper form of intervention, the implication is now that, if we don’t let them fight there, we will have to fight them here. Perhaps in recognition of the danger of playing into grand martial fantasies, the Canadian military advised its soldiers on Wednesday not to wear uniforms unless they’re on active duty.
> 
> 
> It’s natural to see terrorism and counter-terrorism as a drama of violence and retribution played out on the international stage. Both Zehaf-Bibeau and Couture-Rouleau certainly seem to have seen themselves as part of a similarly apocalyptic saga—Zehaf-Bibeau, in particular, was said by people at the shelter where he was staying in Ottawa to have spoken in his last days about the end of the world. But it’s worth remembering that Zehaf-Bibeau talked not just about an external battle but an internal struggle with demons, spiritual beings he felt had a real existence. That was a battle he was fighting in his own mind, which may have been the ultimate source of the violence that he inflicted on the world._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"ISIS is exceptionally good at drawing in people who are already vulnerable or mentally ill. Denying that means you're overlooking a critical component of how ISIS recruits and why people can get drawn into it. You're also ignoring something that should be looked into."
> *
> One could say, like in all societies, that a proportion would have mental health issues, but that the majority of them don't. Islam is a religion/political philosophy who's foundations in the Qu'ran are built on violent rhetoric towards non-Muslims, to the point where the call is to put non-Muslims "to the sword", in the Name of Allah, to behead them, them being us.
> 
> ISIS is indoctrinating young children under the age of 10 years-old, boys and girls. This includes the full Jihadi deal and also teaching them to decapitate teddy bears and dolls, getting them ready for when they reach their teenage years, so they can then decapitate human beings.
> 
> There are a myriad of videos which show this, the below is just one of them, it's a young girl, already in full Niqāb and spewing all the usual anti-Western Civilisation hate speech whilst waving a knife about, it culminates with this young girl decapitating a doll. We're also "entertained" with her singing an ISIS song.
> 
> WHAT other so-called religion teaches young children this sort of thing? Does Christianity? Does Judaism? Does Buddhism?
> 
> Watch the below video and tell me your thoughts about WTF is going on with these people? Please don't automatically say it's because of mental health issues, it's simply bizarre to suggest that ALL of this crowd have mental health issues.
> 
> This is the next generation, we already have immense problems with the current generation, unless concrete measures are taken, we're going to be facing this....virus, this cancer upon Western Civilisation for the next what 50 years, 60 years. I don't want my children having to fight this evil and then their children having to have to fight this evil, I don't want them saying to me:
> 
> "Why didn't your generation fight this evil? Why have you left it to us?"
> 
> Anyhow, here's the video, it was uploaded on August 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ISIS is best understood as a violent cult, and everything you say about them I absolutely agree with.  We have not seen such evil since the Nazi's and ISIS is no more representative of mainstream Islam than the Nazi's were of mainstream Christianity.  What they are doing to these kids...is simply beyond words.  What they've done to entire populations is beyond words.
> 
> This is not just a cancer on western civilization - it's a cancer on ALL civilized people.
> 
> That said, I want to clarify something. * I have never said it's all (or even mostly) caused by mental illness*.  What I've read is that ISIS has a tendancy to attract generic thugs (including those who aren't particularly religious but are attracted to violence and power) and vulnerable people - people who are alienated, or even suffering from mental illness.  There is a close connection between extreme religiosity and mental illness.
> 
> My argument is when mental illness IS present - it shouldn't be denied as a factor (why is it?).  In each of my arguments, I've listed specific cases where evidence and authorities pointed to mental illness:  the somali immigrant woman who attacked a woman with her flag pole for example.  Another one was a man who decapitated an elderly woman in London, and who had a mental illness history and authorties stated he had mental health issues.  More recently - I don't remember which incident it was, the father had been trying to get his son hospitalized.  In those incidences, blaming it on "religion" serves what purpose? Further demonizing of that religion?  Ignoring the failures in mental health care in our respective countries? Acknowledging the influence of mental illness - when it's a factor - mean we can start to look for some solutions - where is the system failing these people?  Jared Loughner shot and killed 6 people, and injured more, in Tucson Arizona.  Family and people at college had tried to get him to submit to mental health evaluation and he refused.  James Holmes, shot and killed 12 people and injured 70 others in the 2012 Colorado Theatre Shooting.  He had a history of mental health problems, seeing psychiatrists, and was obsessed with violence.  Should we insist that mental illness has nothing to do with it, or recognize and see if there are things that can be done differently to stop these people before something like this happens or before vulnerable people get sucked into violent cults.
> 
> That's why I bring up mental illness.  I've never said it's all caused by mental illness, but where it IS a factor, we should be alerted - and ISIS DOES suck in these people.  We need to stop it.
Click to expand...







The thing you overlook is that daesh is islam as it was originally intended and is practised by the majority of muslims. If it was any other then the muslims would have risen up and eliminated the likes of daesh 100 years ago. They had the Jewish and Christian model to go on, and could have very easily instructed the followers to ignore the aspects of islam that involve violence and terrorism. It is islam as a whole that sucks in the mentally deranged as that is why it was invented in the first place, this is why certain verses were recited as they appealed to certain extreme groups that swelled the ranks of the muslims. The best example of this is the Satanic Verses that were aimed at a certain arab group that worshipped goddesses, once the group was assimilated the muslims tried to claim that it was satan overpowering God and telling mo'mad to recite his words.It takes very little intelligence to see through the muslims lies and even less to prove they are lies.


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Vance is a regular contributer to The Big Question on BBC TV, Sunday mornings.
> 
> What was hateful about his article? I don't like discrediting tactics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to know what's behind a writer or source.
> 
> As to what is "hateful" - mostly, it's what I already wrote - the sudden claim that when it comes a violent act by someone who happens to be Muslim, mental illness is now automatically ruled out by you folks.  It makes no sense since it is clearly behind certain violent acts by non-Muslims.  A Muslim can be psychotic, delusional, hearing voices, claiming God is telling him to do this, authorities can state that there are "significant mental health issues" (as in a recent case) and you will deny mental illness is a factor in that case solely on the basis of that person's religion.  I like things to make sense, that does not.  It's not like folks are attributing every violent act to mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *wrong again----"mental illness  as a factor" is absolutely not
> even close to  mental illness as a cause.    *   Mental illness
> is VERY VERY prevalent in the human population----most
> crime is not  CAUSED by mental illness.    Al Capone had
> neurosyphilis----want to blame his life of crime on that illness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the distinction between "a factor" and "a cause" is always that clear.  Also - there is a huge variation across the spectrum of the different mental illness' so it's not even very accurate to lump it together as if it were one disease.
> 
> If you're looking at "causes" - you're looking at a whole variety factors and sometimes the cause is the intersection of two or more of those factors rather than one.
> 
> For example, everyone want's immediately pin it on religion, but yet there are millions of followers of a religion who don't go and run down innocent people with a truck, or blow up abortion clinics.
> 
> There are also millions of mentally ill people who never commit a violent act.
> 
> If a person is suffering from an untreated mental illness - what does his world look like?  If he delusional or hearing voices - what are those voices telling him and how capable is he of sorting them out?  What do ordinary people look like to him?  Are they looming, menacing and evil?  How frightening is the world to someone in a psychotic state - especially someone from a culture or family background that doesn't recognize it as an illness or someone so paranoid he refuses treatment?
> 
> I agree - it is a factor, often one of many.  NAMI wrote an article on mental illness and violence that pointed out what increased the risk for violent behavior in conjunction with mental illness:
> 
> NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | Violence and Gun Reporting Laws and Mental Health
> Most people with mental illness are not violent. In fact, people with mental illness are more likely to be the victims of violence. Research on the relationship between mental illness and violence shows that there are certain factors that may increase risks of violence among a small number of individuals with mental illness. These factors include:
> 
> 
> Co-occurring abuse of alcohol or illegal drugs
> Past history of violence
> Being young and male
> Untreated psychosis
> The best way to reduce this risk is through treatment. Yet fewer than one-third of adults and half of children with a diagnosed mental illness receive mental health services in a given year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
Click to expand...







 If they are a danger to others then they need to be locked away for the safety of others. Far too many mentally ill people stop taking the medication prescribed because they dont feel in control, they know that they are breaking the law by doing so and should be sent to prison when they become a danger. A repeat offence should see them locked away for life in a specialist prison, and surgical intervention used to control them. 

 I will repeat my mantra what is better to inconvenience 1 person or to see 10 children murdered. As a worst case scenario a mother and her children are deported because of a crime and the children are handed to her husband who is the criminal. The lives of thousands have been saved by her deportation, but hers is in jeapourdy. Is this not a fair outcome


----------



## irosie91

the ever ready idiot argument-----"I FOUND SOME LITTLE MINOR EXCEPTIONS"----thus it is RACISM to say that
American blacks like macaroni and cheese and RACISM to
suggest that jews like pastrami on rye.   The ability of the human brain to GENERALIZE AND CATEGORIZE is the basis of HUMAN INTELLIGENCE   <<<<< correct statement-----but---
guess what----dogs and apes do it too.---in a somewhat lesser
elaborate manner---actually very much lesser.    Yeah----seek and seek and you will find---
somewhere---in the UNIVERSE a non muslimah suicide slut~~~
THUS!!!!!   the fact that muslims adulate the sluts in the same
manner that  catholics adulate SAINTS-----is of no issue at all. 
Lets pretend that islam has nothing to do with terrorism. 
Does islam have anything to do with anything?


----------



## Mindful

Have you heard about this attack?

There was a second prophet; after Muhammed. And that counts as a heresy I guess.

Shopkeeper Killer Given Life For 'Execution'


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> The thing you overlook is that daesh is islam as it was originally intended and is practised by the majority of muslims. If it was any other then the muslims would have risen up and eliminated the likes of daesh 100 years ago. They had the Jewish and Christian model to go on, and could have very easily instructed the followers to ignore the aspects of islam that involve violence and terrorism. It is islam as a whole that sucks in the mentally deranged as that is why it was invented in the first place, this is why certain verses were recited as they appealed to certain extreme groups that swelled the ranks of the muslims. The best example of this is the Satanic Verses that were aimed at a certain arab group that worshipped goddesses, once the group was assimilated the muslims tried to claim that it was satan overpowering God and telling mo'mad to recite his words.It takes very little intelligence to see through the muslims lies and even less to prove they are lies.



Actually, it isn't, and if you read a good biography of Mohammed, and had an understanding of the era you would realize that.  There is no better Christian or Jewish model.  Look at the history of those religions and the violence expressed in the OT.  Ancient history was pretty rough.


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to know what's behind a writer or source.
> 
> As to what is "hateful" - mostly, it's what I already wrote - the sudden claim that when it comes a violent act by someone who happens to be Muslim, mental illness is now automatically ruled out by you folks.  It makes no sense since it is clearly behind certain violent acts by non-Muslims.  A Muslim can be psychotic, delusional, hearing voices, claiming God is telling him to do this, authorities can state that there are "significant mental health issues" (as in a recent case) and you will deny mental illness is a factor in that case solely on the basis of that person's religion.  I like things to make sense, that does not.  It's not like folks are attributing every violent act to mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *wrong again----"mental illness  as a factor" is absolutely not
> even close to  mental illness as a cause.    *   Mental illness
> is VERY VERY prevalent in the human population----most
> crime is not  CAUSED by mental illness.    Al Capone had
> neurosyphilis----want to blame his life of crime on that illness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the distinction between "a factor" and "a cause" is always that clear.  Also - there is a huge variation across the spectrum of the different mental illness' so it's not even very accurate to lump it together as if it were one disease.
> 
> If you're looking at "causes" - you're looking at a whole variety factors and sometimes the cause is the intersection of two or more of those factors rather than one.
> 
> For example, everyone want's immediately pin it on religion, but yet there are millions of followers of a religion who don't go and run down innocent people with a truck, or blow up abortion clinics.
> 
> There are also millions of mentally ill people who never commit a violent act.
> 
> If a person is suffering from an untreated mental illness - what does his world look like?  If he delusional or hearing voices - what are those voices telling him and how capable is he of sorting them out?  What do ordinary people look like to him?  Are they looming, menacing and evil?  How frightening is the world to someone in a psychotic state - especially someone from a culture or family background that doesn't recognize it as an illness or someone so paranoid he refuses treatment?
> 
> I agree - it is a factor, often one of many.  NAMI wrote an article on mental illness and violence that pointed out what increased the risk for violent behavior in conjunction with mental illness:
> 
> NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | Violence and Gun Reporting Laws and Mental Health
> Most people with mental illness are not violent. In fact, people with mental illness are more likely to be the victims of violence. Research on the relationship between mental illness and violence shows that there are certain factors that may increase risks of violence among a small number of individuals with mental illness. These factors include:
> 
> 
> Co-occurring abuse of alcohol or illegal drugs
> Past history of violence
> Being young and male
> Untreated psychosis
> The best way to reduce this risk is through treatment. Yet fewer than one-third of adults and half of children with a diagnosed mental illness receive mental health services in a given year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are a danger to others then they need to be locked away for the safety of others. Far too many mentally ill people stop taking the medication prescribed because they dont feel in control, they know that they are breaking the law by doing so and should be sent to prison when they become a danger. A repeat offence should see them locked away for life in a specialist prison, and surgical intervention used to control them.
> 
> I will repeat my mantra what is better to inconvenience 1 person or to see 10 children murdered. As a worst case scenario a mother and her children are deported because of a crime and the children are handed to her husband who is the criminal. The lives of thousands have been saved by her deportation, but hers is in jeapourdy. Is this not a fair outcome
Click to expand...


To some extent I agree with you - though not about being sent to prison but rather secure treatment facilities.     I also do not believe in any surgical interventions.  At one time, lobotomies were used and horribly abused.  That was barbaric.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *wrong again----"mental illness  as a factor" is absolutely not
> even close to  mental illness as a cause.    *   Mental illness
> is VERY VERY prevalent in the human population----most
> crime is not  CAUSED by mental illness.    Al Capone had
> neurosyphilis----want to blame his life of crime on that illness?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the distinction between "a factor" and "a cause" is always that clear.  Also - there is a huge variation across the spectrum of the different mental illness' so it's not even very accurate to lump it together as if it were one disease.
> 
> If you're looking at "causes" - you're looking at a whole variety factors and sometimes the cause is the intersection of two or more of those factors rather than one.
> 
> For example, everyone want's immediately pin it on religion, but yet there are millions of followers of a religion who don't go and run down innocent people with a truck, or blow up abortion clinics.
> 
> There are also millions of mentally ill people who never commit a violent act.
> 
> If a person is suffering from an untreated mental illness - what does his world look like?  If he delusional or hearing voices - what are those voices telling him and how capable is he of sorting them out?  What do ordinary people look like to him?  Are they looming, menacing and evil?  How frightening is the world to someone in a psychotic state - especially someone from a culture or family background that doesn't recognize it as an illness or someone so paranoid he refuses treatment?
> 
> I agree - it is a factor, often one of many.  NAMI wrote an article on mental illness and violence that pointed out what increased the risk for violent behavior in conjunction with mental illness:
> 
> NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | Violence and Gun Reporting Laws and Mental Health
> Most people with mental illness are not violent. In fact, people with mental illness are more likely to be the victims of violence. Research on the relationship between mental illness and violence shows that there are certain factors that may increase risks of violence among a small number of individuals with mental illness. These factors include:
> 
> 
> Co-occurring abuse of alcohol or illegal drugs
> Past history of violence
> Being young and male
> Untreated psychosis
> The best way to reduce this risk is through treatment. Yet fewer than one-third of adults and half of children with a diagnosed mental illness receive mental health services in a given year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are a danger to others then they need to be locked away for the safety of others. Far too many mentally ill people stop taking the medication prescribed because they dont feel in control, they know that they are breaking the law by doing so and should be sent to prison when they become a danger. A repeat offence should see them locked away for life in a specialist prison, and surgical intervention used to control them.
> 
> I will repeat my mantra what is better to inconvenience 1 person or to see 10 children murdered. As a worst case scenario a mother and her children are deported because of a crime and the children are handed to her husband who is the criminal. The lives of thousands have been saved by her deportation, but hers is in jeapourdy. Is this not a fair outcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To some extent I agree with you - though not about being sent to prison but rather secure treatment facilities.     I also do not believe in any surgical interventions.  At one time, lobotomies were used and horribly abused.  That was barbaric.
Click to expand...


there are other surgical manipulations OTHER then subfrontal Lobotomy which never did anyone any good-------It is still possible that some USEFUL surgeries will be developed------OTHER conditions ----like  "tics"---(a very big topic ---you would be amazed at that which fall  into category of "tic"-----for example--
the syndrome of  "Gilles de LaTourette" is----a "tic"  sickness) 

the site of "rage"----is sorta considered local to the temporal lobes-----and the amygdala.    ??? probably right temporal lobe----(don't quote me).    However   "how to be a jihadist and
please allah"    is a matter of NURTURE----not nature


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to know what's behind a writer or source.
> 
> As to what is "hateful" - mostly, it's what I already wrote - the sudden claim that when it comes a violent act by someone who happens to be Muslim, mental illness is now automatically ruled out by you folks.  It makes no sense since it is clearly behind certain violent acts by non-Muslims.  A Muslim can be psychotic, delusional, hearing voices, claiming God is telling him to do this, authorities can state that there are "significant mental health issues" (as in a recent case) and you will deny mental illness is a factor in that case solely on the basis of that person's religion.  I like things to make sense, that does not.  It's not like folks are attributing every violent act to mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *wrong again----"mental illness  as a factor" is absolutely not
> even close to  mental illness as a cause.    *   Mental illness
> is VERY VERY prevalent in the human population----most
> crime is not  CAUSED by mental illness.    Al Capone had
> neurosyphilis----want to blame his life of crime on that illness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the distinction between "a factor" and "a cause" is always that clear.  Also - there is a huge variation across the spectrum of the different mental illness' so it's not even very accurate to lump it together as if it were one disease.
> 
> If you're looking at "causes" - you're looking at a whole variety factors and sometimes the cause is the intersection of two or more of those factors rather than one.
> 
> For example, everyone want's immediately pin it on religion, but yet there are millions of followers of a religion who don't go and run down innocent people with a truck, or blow up abortion clinics.
> 
> There are also millions of mentally ill people who never commit a violent act.
> 
> If a person is suffering from an untreated mental illness - what does his world look like?  If he delusional or hearing voices - what are those voices telling him and how capable is he of sorting them out?  What do ordinary people look like to him?  Are they looming, menacing and evil?  How frightening is the world to someone in a psychotic state - especially someone from a culture or family background that doesn't recognize it as an illness or someone so paranoid he refuses treatment?
> 
> I agree - it is a factor, often one of many.  NAMI wrote an article on mental illness and violence that pointed out what increased the risk for violent behavior in conjunction with mental illness:
> 
> NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | Violence and Gun Reporting Laws and Mental Health
> Most people with mental illness are not violent. In fact, people with mental illness are more likely to be the victims of violence. Research on the relationship between mental illness and violence shows that there are certain factors that may increase risks of violence among a small number of individuals with mental illness. These factors include:
> 
> 
> Co-occurring abuse of alcohol or illegal drugs
> Past history of violence
> Being young and male
> Untreated psychosis
> The best way to reduce this risk is through treatment. Yet fewer than one-third of adults and half of children with a diagnosed mental illness receive mental health services in a given year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are a danger to others then they need to be locked away for the safety of others. Far too many mentally ill people stop taking the medication prescribed because they dont feel in control, they know that they are breaking the law by doing so and should be sent to prison when they become a danger. A repeat offence should see them locked away for life in a specialist prison, and surgical intervention used to control them.
> 
> I will repeat my mantra what is better to inconvenience 1 person or to see 10 children murdered. As a worst case scenario a mother and her children are deported because of a crime and the children are handed to her husband who is the criminal. The lives of thousands have been saved by her deportation, but hers is in jeapourdy. Is this not a fair outcome
Click to expand...


Do you think that Muslim guy who travelled all the way to Scotland to murder a Muslim shopkeeper in a religiously motivated attack, (even the BBC reported it that way) was mentally ill?


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *wrong again----"mental illness  as a factor" is absolutely not
> even close to  mental illness as a cause.    *   Mental illness
> is VERY VERY prevalent in the human population----most
> crime is not  CAUSED by mental illness.    Al Capone had
> neurosyphilis----want to blame his life of crime on that illness?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the distinction between "a factor" and "a cause" is always that clear.  Also - there is a huge variation across the spectrum of the different mental illness' so it's not even very accurate to lump it together as if it were one disease.
> 
> If you're looking at "causes" - you're looking at a whole variety factors and sometimes the cause is the intersection of two or more of those factors rather than one.
> 
> For example, everyone want's immediately pin it on religion, but yet there are millions of followers of a religion who don't go and run down innocent people with a truck, or blow up abortion clinics.
> 
> There are also millions of mentally ill people who never commit a violent act.
> 
> If a person is suffering from an untreated mental illness - what does his world look like?  If he delusional or hearing voices - what are those voices telling him and how capable is he of sorting them out?  What do ordinary people look like to him?  Are they looming, menacing and evil?  How frightening is the world to someone in a psychotic state - especially someone from a culture or family background that doesn't recognize it as an illness or someone so paranoid he refuses treatment?
> 
> I agree - it is a factor, often one of many.  NAMI wrote an article on mental illness and violence that pointed out what increased the risk for violent behavior in conjunction with mental illness:
> 
> NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | Violence and Gun Reporting Laws and Mental Health
> Most people with mental illness are not violent. In fact, people with mental illness are more likely to be the victims of violence. Research on the relationship between mental illness and violence shows that there are certain factors that may increase risks of violence among a small number of individuals with mental illness. These factors include:
> 
> 
> Co-occurring abuse of alcohol or illegal drugs
> Past history of violence
> Being young and male
> Untreated psychosis
> The best way to reduce this risk is through treatment. Yet fewer than one-third of adults and half of children with a diagnosed mental illness receive mental health services in a given year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are a danger to others then they need to be locked away for the safety of others. Far too many mentally ill people stop taking the medication prescribed because they dont feel in control, they know that they are breaking the law by doing so and should be sent to prison when they become a danger. A repeat offence should see them locked away for life in a specialist prison, and surgical intervention used to control them.
> 
> I will repeat my mantra what is better to inconvenience 1 person or to see 10 children murdered. As a worst case scenario a mother and her children are deported because of a crime and the children are handed to her husband who is the criminal. The lives of thousands have been saved by her deportation, but hers is in jeapourdy. Is this not a fair outcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that Muslim guy who travelled all the way to Scotland to murder a Muslim shopkeeper in a religiously motivated attack, (even the BBC reported it that way) was mentally ill?
Click to expand...


justifiably ENRAGED?   -------kinda like a domestic
   ENFLAGRANT DELICTO?????        how do you
   expect an allah-loving person to respond?


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the distinction between "a factor" and "a cause" is always that clear.  Also - there is a huge variation across the spectrum of the different mental illness' so it's not even very accurate to lump it together as if it were one disease.
> 
> If you're looking at "causes" - you're looking at a whole variety factors and sometimes the cause is the intersection of two or more of those factors rather than one.
> 
> For example, everyone want's immediately pin it on religion, but yet there are millions of followers of a religion who don't go and run down innocent people with a truck, or blow up abortion clinics.
> 
> There are also millions of mentally ill people who never commit a violent act.
> 
> If a person is suffering from an untreated mental illness - what does his world look like?  If he delusional or hearing voices - what are those voices telling him and how capable is he of sorting them out?  What do ordinary people look like to him?  Are they looming, menacing and evil?  How frightening is the world to someone in a psychotic state - especially someone from a culture or family background that doesn't recognize it as an illness or someone so paranoid he refuses treatment?
> 
> I agree - it is a factor, often one of many.  NAMI wrote an article on mental illness and violence that pointed out what increased the risk for violent behavior in conjunction with mental illness:
> 
> NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | Violence and Gun Reporting Laws and Mental Health
> Most people with mental illness are not violent. In fact, people with mental illness are more likely to be the victims of violence. Research on the relationship between mental illness and violence shows that there are certain factors that may increase risks of violence among a small number of individuals with mental illness. These factors include:
> 
> 
> Co-occurring abuse of alcohol or illegal drugs
> Past history of violence
> Being young and male
> Untreated psychosis
> The best way to reduce this risk is through treatment. Yet fewer than one-third of adults and half of children with a diagnosed mental illness receive mental health services in a given year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are a danger to others then they need to be locked away for the safety of others. Far too many mentally ill people stop taking the medication prescribed because they dont feel in control, they know that they are breaking the law by doing so and should be sent to prison when they become a danger. A repeat offence should see them locked away for life in a specialist prison, and surgical intervention used to control them.
> 
> I will repeat my mantra what is better to inconvenience 1 person or to see 10 children murdered. As a worst case scenario a mother and her children are deported because of a crime and the children are handed to her husband who is the criminal. The lives of thousands have been saved by her deportation, but hers is in jeapourdy. Is this not a fair outcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that Muslim guy who travelled all the way to Scotland to murder a Muslim shopkeeper in a religiously motivated attack, (even the BBC reported it that way) was mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> justifiably ENRAGED?   -------kinda like a domestic
> ENFLAGRANT DELICTO?????        how do you
> expect an allah-loving person to respond?
Click to expand...


He was upset that the guy had insulted Muhammed by recognising a second prophet.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are a danger to others then they need to be locked away for the safety of others. Far too many mentally ill people stop taking the medication prescribed because they dont feel in control, they know that they are breaking the law by doing so and should be sent to prison when they become a danger. A repeat offence should see them locked away for life in a specialist prison, and surgical intervention used to control them.
> 
> I will repeat my mantra what is better to inconvenience 1 person or to see 10 children murdered. As a worst case scenario a mother and her children are deported because of a crime and the children are handed to her husband who is the criminal. The lives of thousands have been saved by her deportation, but hers is in jeapourdy. Is this not a fair outcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that Muslim guy who travelled all the way to Scotland to murder a Muslim shopkeeper in a religiously motivated attack, (even the BBC reported it that way) was mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> justifiably ENRAGED?   -------kinda like a domestic
> ENFLAGRANT DELICTO?????        how do you
> expect an allah-loving person to respond?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was upset that the guy had insulted Muhammed by recognising a second prophet.
Click to expand...


yes----now I remember-----JUSTIFIABLY ENRAGED-----it's a
defense


----------



## Coyote

*Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."

...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.

Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect

....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> *Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
> Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."
> 
> ...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.
> 
> Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect
> 
> ....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.



from coyote's citation re murderer   ZAC

"I saw his mother with an ambulance outside their flat and she said Zac had called it because he wanted to hurt himself." 

that's a first ---a "mentally ill"  person called an ambulance---
because he wanted to kill himself <<<<<kinda counter productive.       Sounds to me like the mother is nuts.

    well ---its ok ---Coyote has the diagnosis nailed----over to
you Coyote-----of what  "MENTAL ILLNESS"   is little
Zac  afflicted that accounts for his  IRRESISTABLE URGE ---
to  stick knives into people?


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing you overlook is that daesh is islam as it was originally intended and is practised by the majority of muslims. If it was any other then the muslims would have risen up and eliminated the likes of daesh 100 years ago. They had the Jewish and Christian model to go on, and could have very easily instructed the followers to ignore the aspects of islam that involve violence and terrorism. It is islam as a whole that sucks in the mentally deranged as that is why it was invented in the first place, this is why certain verses were recited as they appealed to certain extreme groups that swelled the ranks of the muslims. The best example of this is the Satanic Verses that were aimed at a certain arab group that worshipped goddesses, once the group was assimilated the muslims tried to claim that it was satan overpowering God and telling mo'mad to recite his words.It takes very little intelligence to see through the muslims lies and even less to prove they are lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it isn't, and if you read a good biography of Mohammed, and had an understanding of the era you would realize that.  There is no better Christian or Jewish model.  Look at the history of those religions and the violence expressed in the OT.  Ancient history was pretty rough.
Click to expand...







 What better biography could you get than the koran and hadiths, and these clearly state that islam is based on violence, terrorism and fear. He ordered thr mass murder of all 3 tribes of Israel that lived in medina, but because his numbers were so low he picked them of one by one. He commanded the muslims " KILL THE JEWS" and "KILL THE UNBELIEVER" many time in the koran and hadiths, and to get the full impact you need to read it an the abrogated manner it was recited. This means that the last verse of the middle surrah comes before the second verse of the first surrah. 
 Forget about the OT as that has been surmounted and is no longer followed by any main stream Jewish or Chriatian sect, and this is the first thing islamonazi propagandists bring up when the violent nature of the koran is entered in evidence. When was the last time a crazed Christian or Jew screamed God is Great when they slit the throat of an innocent child ?


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *wrong again----"mental illness  as a factor" is absolutely not
> even close to  mental illness as a cause.    *   Mental illness
> is VERY VERY prevalent in the human population----most
> crime is not  CAUSED by mental illness.    Al Capone had
> neurosyphilis----want to blame his life of crime on that illness?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the distinction between "a factor" and "a cause" is always that clear.  Also - there is a huge variation across the spectrum of the different mental illness' so it's not even very accurate to lump it together as if it were one disease.
> 
> If you're looking at "causes" - you're looking at a whole variety factors and sometimes the cause is the intersection of two or more of those factors rather than one.
> 
> For example, everyone want's immediately pin it on religion, but yet there are millions of followers of a religion who don't go and run down innocent people with a truck, or blow up abortion clinics.
> 
> There are also millions of mentally ill people who never commit a violent act.
> 
> If a person is suffering from an untreated mental illness - what does his world look like?  If he delusional or hearing voices - what are those voices telling him and how capable is he of sorting them out?  What do ordinary people look like to him?  Are they looming, menacing and evil?  How frightening is the world to someone in a psychotic state - especially someone from a culture or family background that doesn't recognize it as an illness or someone so paranoid he refuses treatment?
> 
> I agree - it is a factor, often one of many.  NAMI wrote an article on mental illness and violence that pointed out what increased the risk for violent behavior in conjunction with mental illness:
> 
> NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | Violence and Gun Reporting Laws and Mental Health
> Most people with mental illness are not violent. In fact, people with mental illness are more likely to be the victims of violence. Research on the relationship between mental illness and violence shows that there are certain factors that may increase risks of violence among a small number of individuals with mental illness. These factors include:
> 
> 
> Co-occurring abuse of alcohol or illegal drugs
> Past history of violence
> Being young and male
> Untreated psychosis
> The best way to reduce this risk is through treatment. Yet fewer than one-third of adults and half of children with a diagnosed mental illness receive mental health services in a given year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are a danger to others then they need to be locked away for the safety of others. Far too many mentally ill people stop taking the medication prescribed because they dont feel in control, they know that they are breaking the law by doing so and should be sent to prison when they become a danger. A repeat offence should see them locked away for life in a specialist prison, and surgical intervention used to control them.
> 
> I will repeat my mantra what is better to inconvenience 1 person or to see 10 children murdered. As a worst case scenario a mother and her children are deported because of a crime and the children are handed to her husband who is the criminal. The lives of thousands have been saved by her deportation, but hers is in jeapourdy. Is this not a fair outcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To some extent I agree with you - though not about being sent to prison but rather secure treatment facilities.     I also do not believe in any surgical interventions.  At one time, lobotomies were used and horribly abused.  That was barbaric.
Click to expand...






 As barbaric as having a child raped repeatedly, disfigured, defiled tortured and finally murdered in the most deprived way possible by someone who could have been stopped by simply giving them a lobotomy. You sound just like the looney left greens who want everyone to run around naked and eat grass. They would rather see thousands die of starvation, disease and hypothermia than shear a sheep for its wool/.


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the distinction between "a factor" and "a cause" is always that clear.  Also - there is a huge variation across the spectrum of the different mental illness' so it's not even very accurate to lump it together as if it were one disease.
> 
> If you're looking at "causes" - you're looking at a whole variety factors and sometimes the cause is the intersection of two or more of those factors rather than one.
> 
> For example, everyone want's immediately pin it on religion, but yet there are millions of followers of a religion who don't go and run down innocent people with a truck, or blow up abortion clinics.
> 
> There are also millions of mentally ill people who never commit a violent act.
> 
> If a person is suffering from an untreated mental illness - what does his world look like?  If he delusional or hearing voices - what are those voices telling him and how capable is he of sorting them out?  What do ordinary people look like to him?  Are they looming, menacing and evil?  How frightening is the world to someone in a psychotic state - especially someone from a culture or family background that doesn't recognize it as an illness or someone so paranoid he refuses treatment?
> 
> I agree - it is a factor, often one of many.  NAMI wrote an article on mental illness and violence that pointed out what increased the risk for violent behavior in conjunction with mental illness:
> 
> NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | Violence and Gun Reporting Laws and Mental Health
> Most people with mental illness are not violent. In fact, people with mental illness are more likely to be the victims of violence. Research on the relationship between mental illness and violence shows that there are certain factors that may increase risks of violence among a small number of individuals with mental illness. These factors include:
> 
> 
> Co-occurring abuse of alcohol or illegal drugs
> Past history of violence
> Being young and male
> Untreated psychosis
> The best way to reduce this risk is through treatment. Yet fewer than one-third of adults and half of children with a diagnosed mental illness receive mental health services in a given year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are a danger to others then they need to be locked away for the safety of others. Far too many mentally ill people stop taking the medication prescribed because they dont feel in control, they know that they are breaking the law by doing so and should be sent to prison when they become a danger. A repeat offence should see them locked away for life in a specialist prison, and surgical intervention used to control them.
> 
> I will repeat my mantra what is better to inconvenience 1 person or to see 10 children murdered. As a worst case scenario a mother and her children are deported because of a crime and the children are handed to her husband who is the criminal. The lives of thousands have been saved by her deportation, but hers is in jeapourdy. Is this not a fair outcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To some extent I agree with you - though not about being sent to prison but rather secure treatment facilities.     I also do not believe in any surgical interventions.  At one time, lobotomies were used and horribly abused.  That was barbaric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As barbaric as having a child raped repeatedly, disfigured, defiled tortured and finally murdered in the most deprived way possible by someone who could have been stopped by simply giving them a lobotomy. You sound just like the looney left greens who want everyone to run around naked and eat grass. They would rather see thousands die of starvation, disease and hypothermia than shear a sheep for its wool/.
Click to expand...


I have never heard of  LOBOTOMY  as a treatment for sexual offenders and not even sure it would work for that purpose.   Castration seems MORE TO THE POINT


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> *Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
> Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."
> 
> ...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.
> 
> Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect
> 
> ....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.








 If we had closed borders then he would not have been allowed to enter the UK 


Coyote said:


> *Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
> Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."
> 
> ...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.
> 
> Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect
> 
> ....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.








 It must have some bearing as he is a muslim and no doubt brainwashed into following the koran. Have you seen how children are taught the koran, even in civilised nations ?


----------



## Phoenall

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
> Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."
> 
> ...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.
> 
> Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect
> 
> ....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from coyote's citation re murderer   ZAC
> 
> "I saw his mother with an ambulance outside their flat and she said Zac had called it because he wanted to hurt himself."
> 
> that's a first ---a "mentally ill"  person called an ambulance---
> because he wanted to kill himself <<<<<kinda counter productive.       Sounds to me like the mother is nuts.
> 
> well ---its ok ---Coyote has the diagnosis nailed----over to
> you Coyote-----of what  "MENTAL ILLNESS"   is little
> Zac  afflicted that accounts for his  IRRESISTABLE URGE ---
> to  stick knives into people?
Click to expand...







 A case of Munchhausens syndrome by proxy, a common mental illness in these modern times. We had a case recently where a mother had all her children operated on for phantom medical conditions because she liked the attention


----------



## Phoenall

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are a danger to others then they need to be locked away for the safety of others. Far too many mentally ill people stop taking the medication prescribed because they dont feel in control, they know that they are breaking the law by doing so and should be sent to prison when they become a danger. A repeat offence should see them locked away for life in a specialist prison, and surgical intervention used to control them.
> 
> I will repeat my mantra what is better to inconvenience 1 person or to see 10 children murdered. As a worst case scenario a mother and her children are deported because of a crime and the children are handed to her husband who is the criminal. The lives of thousands have been saved by her deportation, but hers is in jeapourdy. Is this not a fair outcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To some extent I agree with you - though not about being sent to prison but rather secure treatment facilities.     I also do not believe in any surgical interventions.  At one time, lobotomies were used and horribly abused.  That was barbaric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As barbaric as having a child raped repeatedly, disfigured, defiled tortured and finally murdered in the most deprived way possible by someone who could have been stopped by simply giving them a lobotomy. You sound just like the looney left greens who want everyone to run around naked and eat grass. They would rather see thousands die of starvation, disease and hypothermia than shear a sheep for its wool/.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never heard of  LOBOTOMY  as a treatment for sexual offenders and not even sure it would work for that purpose.   Castration seems MORE TO THE POINT
Click to expand...







My method of treating such people is very cheap, just the cost of some scrap wood and a rusty bread knife.


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
> Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."
> 
> ...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.
> 
> Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect
> 
> ....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from coyote's citation re murderer   ZAC
> 
> "I saw his mother with an ambulance outside their flat and she said Zac had called it because he wanted to hurt himself."
> 
> that's a first ---a "mentally ill"  person called an ambulance---
> because he wanted to kill himself <<<<<kinda counter productive.       Sounds to me like the mother is nuts.
> 
> well ---its ok ---Coyote has the diagnosis nailed----over to
> you Coyote-----of what  "MENTAL ILLNESS"   is little
> Zac  afflicted that accounts for his  IRRESISTABLE URGE ---
> to  stick knives into people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A case of Munchhausens syndrome by proxy, a common mental illness in these modern times. We had a case recently where a mother had all her children operated on for phantom medical conditions because she liked the attention
Click to expand...


possible-----persons truly suicidal do not say  "MOM--call an
ambulance----I am about to jump out of the window"  but a munchi mom might so report.      ON THE OTHER HAND---the mom may have been telling the neighbor   "It wasn't me who called the ambulance"   for whatevah reason.


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are a danger to others then they need to be locked away for the safety of others. Far too many mentally ill people stop taking the medication prescribed because they dont feel in control, they know that they are breaking the law by doing so and should be sent to prison when they become a danger. A repeat offence should see them locked away for life in a specialist prison, and surgical intervention used to control them.
> 
> I will repeat my mantra what is better to inconvenience 1 person or to see 10 children murdered. As a worst case scenario a mother and her children are deported because of a crime and the children are handed to her husband who is the criminal. The lives of thousands have been saved by her deportation, but hers is in jeapourdy. Is this not a fair outcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To some extent I agree with you - though not about being sent to prison but rather secure treatment facilities.     I also do not believe in any surgical interventions.  At one time, lobotomies were used and horribly abused.  That was barbaric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As barbaric as having a child raped repeatedly, disfigured, defiled tortured and finally murdered in the most deprived way possible by someone who could have been stopped by simply giving them a lobotomy. You sound just like the looney left greens who want everyone to run around naked and eat grass. They would rather see thousands die of starvation, disease and hypothermia than shear a sheep for its wool/.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never heard of  LOBOTOMY  as a treatment for sexual offenders and not even sure it would work for that purpose.   Castration seems MORE TO THE POINT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My method of treating such people is very cheap, just the cost of some scrap wood and a rusty bread knife.
Click to expand...


excellent solution  ----and FRUGAL to boot


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are a danger to others then they need to be locked away for the safety of others. Far too many mentally ill people stop taking the medication prescribed because they dont feel in control, they know that they are breaking the law by doing so and should be sent to prison when they become a danger. A repeat offence should see them locked away for life in a specialist prison, and surgical intervention used to control them.
> 
> I will repeat my mantra what is better to inconvenience 1 person or to see 10 children murdered. As a worst case scenario a mother and her children are deported because of a crime and the children are handed to her husband who is the criminal. The lives of thousands have been saved by her deportation, but hers is in jeapourdy. Is this not a fair outcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To some extent I agree with you - though not about being sent to prison but rather secure treatment facilities.     I also do not believe in any surgical interventions.  At one time, lobotomies were used and horribly abused.  That was barbaric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As barbaric as having a child raped repeatedly, disfigured, defiled tortured and finally murdered in the most deprived way possible by someone who could have been stopped by simply giving them a lobotomy. You sound just like the looney left greens who want everyone to run around naked and eat grass. They would rather see thousands die of starvation, disease and hypothermia than shear a sheep for its wool/.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never heard of  LOBOTOMY  as a treatment for sexual offenders and not even sure it would work for that purpose.   Castration seems MORE TO THE POINT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My method of treating such people is very cheap, just the cost of some scrap wood and a rusty bread knife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> excellent solution  ----and FRUGAL to boot
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the distinction between "a factor" and "a cause" is always that clear.  Also - there is a huge variation across the spectrum of the different mental illness' so it's not even very accurate to lump it together as if it were one disease.
> 
> If you're looking at "causes" - you're looking at a whole variety factors and sometimes the cause is the intersection of two or more of those factors rather than one.
> 
> For example, everyone want's immediately pin it on religion, but yet there are millions of followers of a religion who don't go and run down innocent people with a truck, or blow up abortion clinics.
> 
> There are also millions of mentally ill people who never commit a violent act.
> 
> If a person is suffering from an untreated mental illness - what does his world look like?  If he delusional or hearing voices - what are those voices telling him and how capable is he of sorting them out?  What do ordinary people look like to him?  Are they looming, menacing and evil?  How frightening is the world to someone in a psychotic state - especially someone from a culture or family background that doesn't recognize it as an illness or someone so paranoid he refuses treatment?
> 
> I agree - it is a factor, often one of many.  NAMI wrote an article on mental illness and violence that pointed out what increased the risk for violent behavior in conjunction with mental illness:
> 
> NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | Violence and Gun Reporting Laws and Mental Health
> Most people with mental illness are not violent. In fact, people with mental illness are more likely to be the victims of violence. Research on the relationship between mental illness and violence shows that there are certain factors that may increase risks of violence among a small number of individuals with mental illness. These factors include:
> 
> 
> Co-occurring abuse of alcohol or illegal drugs
> Past history of violence
> Being young and male
> Untreated psychosis
> The best way to reduce this risk is through treatment. Yet fewer than one-third of adults and half of children with a diagnosed mental illness receive mental health services in a given year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are a danger to others then they need to be locked away for the safety of others. Far too many mentally ill people stop taking the medication prescribed because they dont feel in control, they know that they are breaking the law by doing so and should be sent to prison when they become a danger. A repeat offence should see them locked away for life in a specialist prison, and surgical intervention used to control them.
> 
> I will repeat my mantra what is better to inconvenience 1 person or to see 10 children murdered. As a worst case scenario a mother and her children are deported because of a crime and the children are handed to her husband who is the criminal. The lives of thousands have been saved by her deportation, but hers is in jeapourdy. Is this not a fair outcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To some extent I agree with you - though not about being sent to prison but rather secure treatment facilities.     I also do not believe in any surgical interventions.  At one time, lobotomies were used and horribly abused.  That was barbaric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As barbaric as having a child raped repeatedly, disfigured, defiled tortured and finally murdered in the most deprived way possible by someone who could have been stopped by simply giving them a lobotomy. You sound just like the looney left greens who want everyone to run around naked and eat grass. They would rather see thousands die of starvation, disease and hypothermia than shear a sheep for its wool/.
Click to expand...


Such solutions inevitably end up abused.


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Have you heard about this attack?
> 
> There was a second prophet; after Muhammed. And that counts as a heresy I guess.
> 
> Shopkeeper Killer Given Life For 'Execution'



...James Matthews, Sky News' Scotland Correspondent, said: "Inside court, a section of the public gallery was filled by supporters of Tanveer Ahmed.

"As he was led away from the dock he faced them, raised his hand to the air, and shouted in Arabic.

"One told Sky News he said: 'Muhammad is the prophet, he is the only one'. 

"They returned the sentiment, with a collective voice, as the killer was forced down stairs into the holding cells beneath court. ...


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Have you heard about this attack?
> 
> There was a second prophet; after Muhammed. And that counts as a heresy I guess.
> 
> Shopkeeper Killer Given Life For 'Execution'


The amhadiyya are considered infidels by other Muslims and are persecuted everywhere they live.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> Have you heard about this attack?
> 
> There was a second prophet; after Muhammed. And that counts as a heresy I guess.
> 
> Shopkeeper Killer Given Life For 'Execution'



It is a heresy -----BECAUSE  the  absolutely divine ---always right holy muhummad did say     "I AM THE GREATEST---AND THE LAST AND FINALIST OF THE GREATEST"----and there
ain't no more greats to come after ME


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are a danger to others then they need to be locked away for the safety of others. Far too many mentally ill people stop taking the medication prescribed because they dont feel in control, they know that they are breaking the law by doing so and should be sent to prison when they become a danger. A repeat offence should see them locked away for life in a specialist prison, and surgical intervention used to control them.
> 
> I will repeat my mantra what is better to inconvenience 1 person or to see 10 children murdered. As a worst case scenario a mother and her children are deported because of a crime and the children are handed to her husband who is the criminal. The lives of thousands have been saved by her deportation, but hers is in jeapourdy. Is this not a fair outcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that Muslim guy who travelled all the way to Scotland to murder a Muslim shopkeeper in a religiously motivated attack, (even the BBC reported it that way) was mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> justifiably ENRAGED?   -------kinda like a domestic
> ENFLAGRANT DELICTO?????        how do you
> expect an allah-loving person to respond?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was upset that the guy had insulted Muhammed by recognising a second prophet.
Click to expand...

But also that he posted nice messages to Christians about Easter.


----------



## irosie91

PS---muhummad had delusions of grandeur-----according to  
DSM  V


----------



## irosie91

Tilly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are a danger to others then they need to be locked away for the safety of others. Far too many mentally ill people stop taking the medication prescribed because they dont feel in control, they know that they are breaking the law by doing so and should be sent to prison when they become a danger. A repeat offence should see them locked away for life in a specialist prison, and surgical intervention used to control them.
> 
> I will repeat my mantra what is better to inconvenience 1 person or to see 10 children murdered. As a worst case scenario a mother and her children are deported because of a crime and the children are handed to her husband who is the criminal. The lives of thousands have been saved by her deportation, but hers is in jeapourdy. Is this not a fair outcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that Muslim guy who travelled all the way to Scotland to murder a Muslim shopkeeper in a religiously motivated attack, (even the BBC reported it that way) was mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> justifiably ENRAGED?   -------kinda like a domestic
> ENFLAGRANT DELICTO?????        how do you
> expect an allah-loving person to respond?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was upset that the guy had insulted Muhammed by recognising a second prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But also that he posted nice messages to Christians about Easter.
Click to expand...


WELL!!!!    that does it for me------a JELLY BEAN eater!!!!!!
    I cannot blame poor-----what's-his-name


----------



## Tilly

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
> Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."
> 
> ...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.
> 
> Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect
> 
> ....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we had closed borders then he would not have been allowed to enter the UK
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
> Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."
> 
> ...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.
> 
> Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect
> 
> ....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must have some bearing as he is a muslim and no doubt brainwashed into following the koran. Have you seen how children are taught the koran, even in civilised nations ?
Click to expand...

The police were citing mental illness before the bodies hit the ground. They were saying it's unlikely to be terrorism before counter terrorism had even taken his computers, phone etc for analysis. His neighbours and school friends say he displayed no signs of being mentally ill, but that was a devout Muslim who would argue about religion often. The report cited above is old. The latest is he had minimal contact with mental health, but was thought to have anxiety / ? depression. He refused treatment offered by the GP.  Basically anxiety and depression are not not psychoses and anxious and depressed people don't tend to go on killing sprees.


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing you overlook is that daesh is islam as it was originally intended and is practised by the majority of muslims. If it was any other then the muslims would have risen up and eliminated the likes of daesh 100 years ago. They had the Jewish and Christian model to go on, and could have very easily instructed the followers to ignore the aspects of islam that involve violence and terrorism. It is islam as a whole that sucks in the mentally deranged as that is why it was invented in the first place, this is why certain verses were recited as they appealed to certain extreme groups that swelled the ranks of the muslims. The best example of this is the Satanic Verses that were aimed at a certain arab group that worshipped goddesses, once the group was assimilated the muslims tried to claim that it was satan overpowering God and telling mo'mad to recite his words.It takes very little intelligence to see through the muslims lies and even less to prove they are lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it isn't, and if you read a good biography of Mohammed, and had an understanding of the era you would realize that.  There is no better Christian or Jewish model.  Look at the history of those religions and the violence expressed in the OT.  Ancient history was pretty rough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better biography could you get than the koran and hadiths, and these clearly state that islam is based on violence, terrorism and fear. He ordered thr mass murder of all 3 tribes of Israel that lived in medina, but because his numbers were so low he picked them of one by one. He commanded the muslims " KILL THE JEWS" and "KILL THE UNBELIEVER" many time in the koran and hadiths, and to get the full impact you need to read it an the abrogated manner it was recited. This means that the last verse of the middle surrah comes before the second verse of the first surrah.
> Forget about the OT as that has been surmounted and is no longer followed by any main stream Jewish or Chriatian sect, and this is the first thing islamonazi propagandists bring up when the violent nature of the koran is entered in evidence. When was the last time a crazed Christian or Jew screamed God is Great when they slit the throat of an innocent child ?
Click to expand...


there is a very important DIFFERENCE   between Jewish/Christian theology as opposed to Islamic theology. 
Muslims consider  MUHUMMAD to be perfect and his every
word and action -----somehow  the embodiment of right and good and divinely ordered.      It is true that Christians have a similar view of Jesus-----but Jesus never raped or killed anyone----he did not steal either.    He did not even lie.   Thus emulating Jesus causes no one harm-----he was the embodiment of----HARMLESS.    Jews do not consider anyone
to be perfect-------there is no -----"moses did it so IT MUST 
BE GOOD"   in Judaism.     You can even try to draw a picture
of Moses-------you can even use  Charlton Heston as the model


----------



## irosie91

Tilly said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
> Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."
> 
> ...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.
> 
> Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect
> 
> ....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we had closed borders then he would not have been allowed to enter the UK
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
> Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."
> 
> ...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.
> 
> Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect
> 
> ....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must have some bearing as he is a muslim and no doubt brainwashed into following the koran. Have you seen how children are taught the koran, even in civilised nations ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police were citing mental illness before the bodies hit the ground. They were saying it's unlikely to be terrorism before counter terrorism had even taken his computers, phone etc for analysis. His neighbours and school friends say he displayed no signs of being mentally ill, but that was a devout Muslim who would argue about religion often. The report cited above is old. The latest is he had minimal contact with mental health, but was thought to have anxiety / ? depression. He refused treatment offered by the GP.  Basically anxiety and depression are not not psychoses and anxious and depressed people don't tend to go on killing sprees.
Click to expand...


Till !!!    have some compassion for  Coyote-----she is doing
her best.    You demand FAR TOO MUCH FROM HER-----

  ps------the british bobbys face the same problem US cops
face-------if you do not COVER IT UP------hundreds of them
will do the copy cat thing


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
> Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."
> 
> ...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.
> 
> Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect
> 
> ....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we had closed borders then he would not have been allowed to enter the UK
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
> Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."
> 
> ...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.
> 
> Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect
> 
> ....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must have some bearing as he is a muslim and no doubt brainwashed into following the koran. Have you seen how children are taught the koran, even in civilised nations ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police were citing mental illness before the bodies hit the ground. They were saying it's unlikely to be terrorism before counter terrorism had even taken his computers, phone etc for analysis. His neighbours and school friends say he displayed no signs of being mentally ill, but that was a devout Muslim who would argue about religion often. The report cited above is old. The latest is he had minimal contact with mental health, but was thought to have anxiety / ? depression. He refused treatment offered by the GP.  Basically anxiety and depression are not not psychoses and anxious and depressed people don't tend to go on killing sprees.
Click to expand...


They can hardly get out of bed.

There's something else going on in the UK. Some kid targeting Christians.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
> Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."
> 
> ...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.
> 
> Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect
> 
> ....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we had closed borders then he would not have been allowed to enter the UK
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
> Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."
> 
> ...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.
> 
> Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect
> 
> ....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must have some bearing as he is a muslim and no doubt brainwashed into following the koran. Have you seen how children are taught the koran, even in civilised nations ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police were citing mental illness before the bodies hit the ground. They were saying it's unlikely to be terrorism before counter terrorism had even taken his computers, phone etc for analysis. His neighbours and school friends say he displayed no signs of being mentally ill, but that was a devout Muslim who would argue about religion often. The report cited above is old. The latest is he had minimal contact with mental health, but was thought to have anxiety / ? depression. He refused treatment offered by the GP.  Basically anxiety and depression are not not psychoses and anxious and depressed people don't tend to go on killing sprees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can hardly get out of bed.
> 
> There's something else going on in the UK. Some kid targeting Christians.
Click to expand...


Has Agatha Christie been informed?


----------



## Coyote

Tilly said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
> Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."
> 
> ...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.
> 
> Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect
> 
> ....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we had closed borders then he would not have been allowed to enter the UK
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
> Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."
> 
> ...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.
> 
> Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect
> 
> ....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must have some bearing as he is a muslim and no doubt brainwashed into following the koran. Have you seen how children are taught the koran, even in civilised nations ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police were citing mental illness before the bodies hit the ground. They were saying it's unlikely to be terrorism before counter terrorism had even taken his computers, phone etc for analysis. His neighbours and school friends say he displayed no signs of being mentally ill, but that was a devout Muslim who would argue about religion often. The report cited above is old. The latest is he had minimal contact with mental health, but was thought to have anxiety / ? depression. He refused treatment offered by the GP.  Basically anxiety and depression are not not psychoses and anxious and depressed people don't tend to go on killing sprees.
Click to expand...


Sometimes it's pretty obvious it's mental illness.

Neighbors/friends/schoolmates said he was odd and a loner.  

Authorities said investigation increasingly points towards mental health issues.

But hey, he's a Muslim - y'all know he can't possibly be mentally ill and of course you know far more than the authorities investigating.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
> Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."
> 
> ...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.
> 
> Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect
> 
> ....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we had closed borders then he would not have been allowed to enter the UK
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
> Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."
> 
> ...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.
> 
> Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect
> 
> ....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must have some bearing as he is a muslim and no doubt brainwashed into following the koran. Have you seen how children are taught the koran, even in civilised nations ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police were citing mental illness before the bodies hit the ground. They were saying it's unlikely to be terrorism before counter terrorism had even taken his computers, phone etc for analysis. His neighbours and school friends say he displayed no signs of being mentally ill, but that was a devout Muslim who would argue about religion often. The report cited above is old. The latest is he had minimal contact with mental health, but was thought to have anxiety / ? depression. He refused treatment offered by the GP.  Basically anxiety and depression are not not psychoses and anxious and depressed people don't tend to go on killing sprees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it's pretty obvious it's mental illness.
> 
> Neighbors/friends/schoolmates said he was odd and a loner.
> 
> Authorities said investigation increasingly points towards mental health issues.
> 
> But hey, he's a Muslim - y'all know he can't possibly be mentally ill and of course you know far more than the authorities investigating.
Click to expand...


odd and a loner--------how does the  DSMV call that sickness? -------"odd"    and  "loner"----neighbors report.     Albert Einstein
was  "odd"   and   "a loner".     He was so socially inept----that
he had to marry his cousin--------matching him up was IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
> Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."
> 
> ...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.
> 
> Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect
> 
> ....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we had closed borders then he would not have been allowed to enter the UK
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
> Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."
> 
> ...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.
> 
> Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect
> 
> ....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must have some bearing as he is a muslim and no doubt brainwashed into following the koran. Have you seen how children are taught the koran, even in civilised nations ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police were citing mental illness before the bodies hit the ground. They were saying it's unlikely to be terrorism before counter terrorism had even taken his computers, phone etc for analysis. His neighbours and school friends say he displayed no signs of being mentally ill, but that was a devout Muslim who would argue about religion often. The report cited above is old. The latest is he had minimal contact with mental health, but was thought to have anxiety / ? depression. He refused treatment offered by the GP.  Basically anxiety and depression are not not psychoses and anxious and depressed people don't tend to go on killing sprees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it's pretty obvious it's mental illness.
> 
> Neighbors/friends/schoolmates said he was odd and a loner.
> 
> Authorities said investigation increasingly points towards mental health issues.
> 
> But hey, he's a Muslim - y'all know he can't possibly be mentally ill and of course you know far more than the authorities investigating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> odd and a loner--------how does the  DSMV call that sickness? -------"odd"    and  "loner"----neighbors report.     Albert Einstein
> was  "odd"   and   "a loner".     He was so socially inept----that
> he had to marry his cousin--------matching him up was IMPOSSIBLE
Click to expand...


HAD to marry his cousin? lol.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
> Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."
> 
> ...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.
> 
> Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect
> 
> ....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we had closed borders then he would not have been allowed to enter the UK
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Police: London stabbings that killed US woman not terrorism *
> Police said Thursday that it wasn't terrorism — but in a city on edge after a summer of attacks elsewhere in Europe, both authorities and London residents initially responded as if it were. Police flooded the streets with extra officers and mobilized counterterror detectives before saying the shocking burst of violence appeared to have been "triggered by mental-health issues."
> 
> ...Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, which has strict gun-control laws. There were 186 knife killings in the year to March 2015, according to government statistics — a third of all murders.
> 
> Police work with mental health hospital over Russell Square suspect
> 
> ....clearly mental health had nothing to do with this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must have some bearing as he is a muslim and no doubt brainwashed into following the koran. Have you seen how children are taught the koran, even in civilised nations ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police were citing mental illness before the bodies hit the ground. They were saying it's unlikely to be terrorism before counter terrorism had even taken his computers, phone etc for analysis. His neighbours and school friends say he displayed no signs of being mentally ill, but that was a devout Muslim who would argue about religion often. The report cited above is old. The latest is he had minimal contact with mental health, but was thought to have anxiety / ? depression. He refused treatment offered by the GP.  Basically anxiety and depression are not not psychoses and anxious and depressed people don't tend to go on killing sprees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it's pretty obvious it's mental illness.
> 
> Neighbors/friends/schoolmates said he was odd and a loner.
> 
> Authorities said investigation increasingly points towards mental health issues.
> 
> But hey, he's a Muslim - y'all know he can't possibly be mentally ill and of course you know far more than the authorities investigating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> odd and a loner--------how does the  DSMV call that sickness? -------"odd"    and  "loner"----neighbors report.     Albert Einstein
> was  "odd"   and   "a loner".     He was so socially inept----that
> he had to marry his cousin--------matching him up was IMPOSSIBLE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAD to marry his cousin? lol.
Click to expand...


ya think??       I did not know.........     I thought she was just
  THERE------but not that much THERE


----------



## Tilly

Anyway, to get back to the topic of France and Islamic terrorism, maybe the butchering of the priest was the last straw following so closely on the heels of the butchery in Nice and Paris etc etc. Whether they will actually do the following remains to be seen:

*France takes on radical Islamism: PM to SHUT DOWN mosques to wipe out 'poison' of jihadis*
*FRENCH Prime Minister Manuel Valls says the country is to shut down mosques, cut foreign funding and police the content delivered in sermons in a massive crackdown on Islamic fundamentalism.*

*France takes on radical Islamism: PM to SHUT DOWN mosques to wipe out 'poison' of jihadis*


----------



## Tilly

From the same article:

...Meanwhile, former French president Nicolas Sarkozy has demanded every person suspected of being involved in terrorism be placed under house arrest.

And he said accessing jihadi websites should be made a crime similar to that of paedophiles who view and distribute content online.

France is also considering legislation that will allow it to remove and expel dual national citizens. .....


----------



## Phoenall

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are a danger to others then they need to be locked away for the safety of others. Far too many mentally ill people stop taking the medication prescribed because they dont feel in control, they know that they are breaking the law by doing so and should be sent to prison when they become a danger. A repeat offence should see them locked away for life in a specialist prison, and surgical intervention used to control them.
> 
> I will repeat my mantra what is better to inconvenience 1 person or to see 10 children murdered. As a worst case scenario a mother and her children are deported because of a crime and the children are handed to her husband who is the criminal. The lives of thousands have been saved by her deportation, but hers is in jeapourdy. Is this not a fair outcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To some extent I agree with you - though not about being sent to prison but rather secure treatment facilities.     I also do not believe in any surgical interventions.  At one time, lobotomies were used and horribly abused.  That was barbaric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As barbaric as having a child raped repeatedly, disfigured, defiled tortured and finally murdered in the most deprived way possible by someone who could have been stopped by simply giving them a lobotomy. You sound just like the looney left greens who want everyone to run around naked and eat grass. They would rather see thousands die of starvation, disease and hypothermia than shear a sheep for its wool/.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never heard of  LOBOTOMY  as a treatment for sexual offenders and not even sure it would work for that purpose.   Castration seems MORE TO THE POINT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My method of treating such people is very cheap, just the cost of some scrap wood and a rusty bread knife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> excellent solution  ----and FRUGAL to boot
Click to expand...







 So you know about the vice in the middle of a concrete area, a removable handle and padded so there is nochance of damage. The offenders sex organs clamped in the vice so they cant moveand the knife placed in reach. The wood built into a rough shed and doused with old oil etc so it burns well, then set alight. The criminal has two options do nothing and burn to death or amputate the appendage in the vice and hope they can get a tourniquet on the stump.


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> To some extent I agree with you - though not about being sent to prison but rather secure treatment facilities.     I also do not believe in any surgical interventions.  At one time, lobotomies were used and horribly abused.  That was barbaric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As barbaric as having a child raped repeatedly, disfigured, defiled tortured and finally murdered in the most deprived way possible by someone who could have been stopped by simply giving them a lobotomy. You sound just like the looney left greens who want everyone to run around naked and eat grass. They would rather see thousands die of starvation, disease and hypothermia than shear a sheep for its wool/.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never heard of  LOBOTOMY  as a treatment for sexual offenders and not even sure it would work for that purpose.   Castration seems MORE TO THE POINT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My method of treating such people is very cheap, just the cost of some scrap wood and a rusty bread knife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> excellent solution  ----and FRUGAL to boot
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







 Thats the new startup in ramalla after the inhabitants got a taste for tenderised Jew. Remember that little episode when they started to eat the Jews they had just beaten to death


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *you are right----all criminals should be released from jail---*-
> because I would have no problem in FINDING a psychiatric
> diagnosis for anyone.    There was a big storm crisis----street people DYING of exposure----I found a diagnosis ----just to keep them in the lobby with a meal tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you come up with that crazy idea?  But - people who truly have a mental illness diagnosis of a one of the major diseases like schitzophrenia do not belong in jail.  That is the worst place for them to be.  Jails are not equipt to handle them and they often end up there on substance abuse, vagrancy, or public nuisance charges.  If they commit a violent crime - they need to be in a secure facility that can keep them confined and properly medicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are a danger to others then they need to be locked away for the safety of others. Far too many mentally ill people stop taking the medication prescribed because they dont feel in control, they know that they are breaking the law by doing so and should be sent to prison when they become a danger. A repeat offence should see them locked away for life in a specialist prison, and surgical intervention used to control them.
> 
> I will repeat my mantra what is better to inconvenience 1 person or to see 10 children murdered. As a worst case scenario a mother and her children are deported because of a crime and the children are handed to her husband who is the criminal. The lives of thousands have been saved by her deportation, but hers is in jeapourdy. Is this not a fair outcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To some extent I agree with you - though not about being sent to prison but rather secure treatment facilities.     I also do not believe in any surgical interventions.  At one time, lobotomies were used and horribly abused.  That was barbaric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As barbaric as having a child raped repeatedly, disfigured, defiled tortured and finally murdered in the most deprived way possible by someone who could have been stopped by simply giving them a lobotomy. You sound just like the looney left greens who want everyone to run around naked and eat grass. They would rather see thousands die of starvation, disease and hypothermia than shear a sheep for its wool/.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such solutions inevitably end up abused.
Click to expand...





 They already are by the looney left and muslims


----------



## irosie91

Tilly said:


> Anyway, to get back to the topic of France and Islamic terrorism, maybe the butchering of the priest was the last straw following so closely on the heels of the butchery in Nice and Paris etc etc. Whether they will actually do the following remains to be seen:
> 
> *France takes on radical Islamism: PM to SHUT DOWN mosques to wipe out 'poison' of jihadis*
> *FRENCH Prime Minister Manuel Valls says the country is to shut down mosques, cut foreign funding and police the content delivered in sermons in a massive crackdown on Islamic fundamentalism.*
> 
> *France takes on radical Islamism: PM to SHUT DOWN mosques to wipe out 'poison' of jihadis*



Tilly----the glorious for allah slitting of the throat of the
catholic priest was NOTHING-----DA POPE SAID SO


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

irosie91 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, to get back to the topic of France and Islamic terrorism, maybe the butchering of the priest was the last straw following so closely on the heels of the butchery in Nice and Paris etc etc. Whether they will actually do the following remains to be seen:
> 
> *France takes on radical Islamism: PM to SHUT DOWN mosques to wipe out 'poison' of jihadis*
> *FRENCH Prime Minister Manuel Valls says the country is to shut down mosques, cut foreign funding and police the content delivered in sermons in a massive crackdown on Islamic fundamentalism.*
> 
> *France takes on radical Islamism: PM to SHUT DOWN mosques to wipe out 'poison' of jihadis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly----the glorious for allah slitting of the throat of the
> catholic priest was NOTHING-----DA POPE SAID SO
Click to expand...


Which further illustrates that Francis is an Anti-Pope, he's also said that Islam isn't violent, and that all religions are the same, personally I'm not the only one who thinks that Francis is final Anti-Christ that we were forewarned about. This shitbag squatting in The Vatican is the reason why pretty much my entire family have abandoned the Roman Church.

My entire family have been Roman Catholic since the 5th Century, during Pope Celestine I. We've now left the Roman Church and have been confirmed Orthodox Christian.

Pope Saint Celestine I, as well as being revered as a Saint by the Roman Church, he's also revered as a Saint by the Eastern Orthodox Church, the former his Feast Day is April 6th, the latter his Feast Day is April 8th.

I've mentioned this several times before in other threads, about us abandoning the Roman Church for the Eastern Orthodox Church because of the Anti-Pope Francis.


----------



## irosie91

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, to get back to the topic of France and Islamic terrorism, maybe the butchering of the priest was the last straw following so closely on the heels of the butchery in Nice and Paris etc etc. Whether they will actually do the following remains to be seen:
> 
> *France takes on radical Islamism: PM to SHUT DOWN mosques to wipe out 'poison' of jihadis*
> *FRENCH Prime Minister Manuel Valls says the country is to shut down mosques, cut foreign funding and police the content delivered in sermons in a massive crackdown on Islamic fundamentalism.*
> 
> *France takes on radical Islamism: PM to SHUT DOWN mosques to wipe out 'poison' of jihadis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly----the glorious for allah slitting of the throat of the
> catholic priest was NOTHING-----DA POPE SAID SO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which further illustrates that Francis is an Anti-Pope, he's also said that Islam isn't violent, and that all religions are the same, personally I'm not the only one who thinks that Francis is final Anti-Christ that we were forewarned about. This shitbag squatting in The Vatican is the reason why pretty much my entire family have abandoned the Roman Church.
> 
> My entire family have been Roman Catholic since the 5th Century, during Pope Celestine I. We've now left the Roman Church and have been confirmed Orthodox Christian.
> 
> Pope Saint Celestine I, as well as being revered as a Saint by the Roman Church, he's also revered as a Saint by the Eastern Orthodox Church, the former his Feast Day in April 6th, the latter his Feast Day is April 8th.
> 
> I've mentioned this several times before in other threads, about us abandoning the Roman Church for the Eastern Orthodox Church because of the Anti-Pope Francis.
Click to expand...


gee..    Francis is a bit strange-----are there lots like you?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, to get back to the topic of France and Islamic terrorism, maybe the butchering of the priest was the last straw following so closely on the heels of the butchery in Nice and Paris etc etc. Whether they will actually do the following remains to be seen:
> 
> *France takes on radical Islamism: PM to SHUT DOWN mosques to wipe out 'poison' of jihadis*
> *FRENCH Prime Minister Manuel Valls says the country is to shut down mosques, cut foreign funding and police the content delivered in sermons in a massive crackdown on Islamic fundamentalism.*
> 
> *France takes on radical Islamism: PM to SHUT DOWN mosques to wipe out 'poison' of jihadis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly----the glorious for allah slitting of the throat of the
> catholic priest was NOTHING-----DA POPE SAID SO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which further illustrates that Francis is an Anti-Pope, he's also said that Islam isn't violent, and that all religions are the same, personally I'm not the only one who thinks that Francis is final Anti-Christ that we were forewarned about. This shitbag squatting in The Vatican is the reason why pretty much my entire family have abandoned the Roman Church.
> 
> My entire family have been Roman Catholic since the 5th Century, during Pope Celestine I. We've now left the Roman Church and have been confirmed Orthodox Christian.
> 
> Pope Saint Celestine I, as well as being revered as a Saint by the Roman Church, he's also revered as a Saint by the Eastern Orthodox Church, the former his Feast Day in April 6th, the latter his Feast Day is April 8th.
> 
> I've mentioned this several times before in other threads, about us abandoning the Roman Church for the Eastern Orthodox Church because of the Anti-Pope Francis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gee..    Francis is a bit strange-----are there lots like you?
Click to expand...


Yes there are, the thing is many others are going in the other direction and because of Francis are joining the Roman Church, he'll lead them to their doom, they can't see it, they think he's great because he's supporting the LGBT crowd and the One World Globalism Agenda and all the Climate Change stuff, they'll wake up when it's too late.


----------



## irosie91

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, to get back to the topic of France and Islamic terrorism, maybe the butchering of the priest was the last straw following so closely on the heels of the butchery in Nice and Paris etc etc. Whether they will actually do the following remains to be seen:
> 
> *France takes on radical Islamism: PM to SHUT DOWN mosques to wipe out 'poison' of jihadis*
> *FRENCH Prime Minister Manuel Valls says the country is to shut down mosques, cut foreign funding and police the content delivered in sermons in a massive crackdown on Islamic fundamentalism.*
> 
> *France takes on radical Islamism: PM to SHUT DOWN mosques to wipe out 'poison' of jihadis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly----the glorious for allah slitting of the throat of the
> catholic priest was NOTHING-----DA POPE SAID SO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which further illustrates that Francis is an Anti-Pope, he's also said that Islam isn't violent, and that all religions are the same, personally I'm not the only one who thinks that Francis is final Anti-Christ that we were forewarned about. This shitbag squatting in The Vatican is the reason why pretty much my entire family have abandoned the Roman Church.
> 
> My entire family have been Roman Catholic since the 5th Century, during Pope Celestine I. We've now left the Roman Church and have been confirmed Orthodox Christian.
> 
> Pope Saint Celestine I, as well as being revered as a Saint by the Roman Church, he's also revered as a Saint by the Eastern Orthodox Church, the former his Feast Day in April 6th, the latter his Feast Day is April 8th.
> 
> I've mentioned this several times before in other threads, about us abandoning the Roman Church for the Eastern Orthodox Church because of the Anti-Pope Francis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gee..    Francis is a bit strange-----are there lots like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there are, the thing is many others are going in the other direction and because of Francis are joining the Roman Church, he'll lead them to their doom, they can't see it, they think he's great because he's supporting the LGBT crowd and the One World Globalism Agenda and all the Climate Change stuff, they'll wake up when it's too late.
Click to expand...


oh gee-----PEOPLE ARE JOINING UP---because of that nut?
    He does seem to have a lot of people bamboozled.  
    Maybe we will be lucky---and he will drop dead.  (not
    a threat)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, to get back to the topic of France and Islamic terrorism, maybe the butchering of the priest was the last straw following so closely on the heels of the butchery in Nice and Paris etc etc. Whether they will actually do the following remains to be seen:
> 
> *France takes on radical Islamism: PM to SHUT DOWN mosques to wipe out 'poison' of jihadis*
> *FRENCH Prime Minister Manuel Valls says the country is to shut down mosques, cut foreign funding and police the content delivered in sermons in a massive crackdown on Islamic fundamentalism.*
> 
> *France takes on radical Islamism: PM to SHUT DOWN mosques to wipe out 'poison' of jihadis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly----the glorious for allah slitting of the throat of the
> catholic priest was NOTHING-----DA POPE SAID SO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which further illustrates that Francis is an Anti-Pope, he's also said that Islam isn't violent, and that all religions are the same, personally I'm not the only one who thinks that Francis is final Anti-Christ that we were forewarned about. This shitbag squatting in The Vatican is the reason why pretty much my entire family have abandoned the Roman Church.
> 
> My entire family have been Roman Catholic since the 5th Century, during Pope Celestine I. We've now left the Roman Church and have been confirmed Orthodox Christian.
> 
> Pope Saint Celestine I, as well as being revered as a Saint by the Roman Church, he's also revered as a Saint by the Eastern Orthodox Church, the former his Feast Day in April 6th, the latter his Feast Day is April 8th.
> 
> I've mentioned this several times before in other threads, about us abandoning the Roman Church for the Eastern Orthodox Church because of the Anti-Pope Francis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gee..    Francis is a bit strange-----are there lots like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there are, the thing is many others are going in the other direction and because of Francis are joining the Roman Church, he'll lead them to their doom, they can't see it, they think he's great because he's supporting the LGBT crowd and the One World Globalism Agenda and all the Climate Change stuff, they'll wake up when it's too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh gee-----PEOPLE ARE JOINING UP---because of that nut?
> He does seem to have a lot of people bamboozled.
> Maybe we will be lucky---and he will drop dead.  (not
> a threat)
Click to expand...


The thing is, for anyone reading this thread, why after so long have my family abandoned Roman Catholicism?

Pope Celestine I became Pope in 422AD, our family archives state that we joined the Roman Church in 424AD.

Pope Celestine I - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Now that's 1,591 years we were Roman Catholic, because we started to abandon the Roman Church in 2015.

During that 1,591 years, there have been a lot of crazy Popes and also a lot of very bad Popes, yet, as a family none of my Ancestors ever abandoned Roman Catholicism.....until Francis appeared on the scene.

This wasn't easy for my family, it was very emotionally traumatising for us to have to abandon the Roman Church, but we felt we had to because we think from things Francis has said and the deeds he's been doing, that he is the final Anti-Christ we were forewarned about thousands of years ago.

Francis even likened ISIS and Islam's quest for domination and conquest to Jesus Christ's Disciples, WTF?! He also suggested that Europeans should breed with the Muslims, again, WTF?!

*"– The fear of accepting migrants is partly based on a fear of Islam. In your view, is the fear that this religion sparks in Europe justified?

Pope Francis: Today, I don’t think that there is a fear of Islam as such but of ISIS and its war of conquest, which is partly drawn from Islam. It is true that the idea of conquest is inherent in the soul of Islam. However, it is also possible to interpret the objective in Matthew’s Gospel, where Jesus sends his disciples to all nations, in terms of the same idea of conquest."
*
Here's the full interview with La Croix newspaper:

INTERVIEW Pope Francis

Edited to add comment.


----------



## irosie91

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly----the glorious for allah slitting of the throat of the
> catholic priest was NOTHING-----DA POPE SAID SO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which further illustrates that Francis is an Anti-Pope, he's also said that Islam isn't violent, and that all religions are the same, personally I'm not the only one who thinks that Francis is final Anti-Christ that we were forewarned about. This shitbag squatting in The Vatican is the reason why pretty much my entire family have abandoned the Roman Church.
> 
> My entire family have been Roman Catholic since the 5th Century, during Pope Celestine I. We've now left the Roman Church and have been confirmed Orthodox Christian.
> 
> Pope Saint Celestine I, as well as being revered as a Saint by the Roman Church, he's also revered as a Saint by the Eastern Orthodox Church, the former his Feast Day in April 6th, the latter his Feast Day is April 8th.
> 
> I've mentioned this several times before in other threads, about us abandoning the Roman Church for the Eastern Orthodox Church because of the Anti-Pope Francis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gee..    Francis is a bit strange-----are there lots like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there are, the thing is many others are going in the other direction and because of Francis are joining the Roman Church, he'll lead them to their doom, they can't see it, they think he's great because he's supporting the LGBT crowd and the One World Globalism Agenda and all the Climate Change stuff, they'll wake up when it's too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh gee-----PEOPLE ARE JOINING UP---because of that nut?
> He does seem to have a lot of people bamboozled.
> Maybe we will be lucky---and he will drop dead.  (not
> a threat)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is, for anyone reading this thread, why after so long have my family abandoned Roman Catholicism?
> 
> Pope Celestine I became Pope in 422AD, our family archives state that we joined the Roman Church in 424AD.
> 
> Pope Celestine I - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Now that's 1,591 years we were Roman Catholic, because we started to abandon the Roman Church in 2015.
> 
> During that 1,591 years, there have been a lot of crazy Popes and also a lot of very bad Popes, yet, as a family none of my Ancestors ever abandoned Roman Catholicism.....until Francis appeared on the scene.
> 
> This wasn't easy for my family, it was very emotionally traumatising for us to have to abandon the Roman Church, but we felt we had to because we think from things Francis has said and the deeds he's been doing, that he is the final Anti-Christ we were forewarned about thousands of years ago.
Click to expand...


fascinating---you got ARCHIVES from 424 AD??    sheeeesh.
---I got some bad news-----I think  (don't quote me)  that there
is a kinda push-----in both the eastern ortho groups AND
the Anglicans------to RETURN TO THE MOTHER CHURCH
    <oy vey>  <<<< that is Hebrew-----it means   WOE IS US.  
    Jeremiah said it all the time------he tended toward pessimism
        (actually what Jeremiah said---I think----was

                         OY VAVOY   <same cry of despair>


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which further illustrates that Francis is an Anti-Pope, he's also said that Islam isn't violent, and that all religions are the same, personally I'm not the only one who thinks that Francis is final Anti-Christ that we were forewarned about. This shitbag squatting in The Vatican is the reason why pretty much my entire family have abandoned the Roman Church.
> 
> My entire family have been Roman Catholic since the 5th Century, during Pope Celestine I. We've now left the Roman Church and have been confirmed Orthodox Christian.
> 
> Pope Saint Celestine I, as well as being revered as a Saint by the Roman Church, he's also revered as a Saint by the Eastern Orthodox Church, the former his Feast Day in April 6th, the latter his Feast Day is April 8th.
> 
> I've mentioned this several times before in other threads, about us abandoning the Roman Church for the Eastern Orthodox Church because of the Anti-Pope Francis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gee..    Francis is a bit strange-----are there lots like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there are, the thing is many others are going in the other direction and because of Francis are joining the Roman Church, he'll lead them to their doom, they can't see it, they think he's great because he's supporting the LGBT crowd and the One World Globalism Agenda and all the Climate Change stuff, they'll wake up when it's too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh gee-----PEOPLE ARE JOINING UP---because of that nut?
> He does seem to have a lot of people bamboozled.
> Maybe we will be lucky---and he will drop dead.  (not
> a threat)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is, for anyone reading this thread, why after so long have my family abandoned Roman Catholicism?
> 
> Pope Celestine I became Pope in 422AD, our family archives state that we joined the Roman Church in 424AD.
> 
> Pope Celestine I - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Now that's 1,591 years we were Roman Catholic, because we started to abandon the Roman Church in 2015.
> 
> During that 1,591 years, there have been a lot of crazy Popes and also a lot of very bad Popes, yet, as a family none of my Ancestors ever abandoned Roman Catholicism.....until Francis appeared on the scene.
> 
> This wasn't easy for my family, it was very emotionally traumatising for us to have to abandon the Roman Church, but we felt we had to because we think from things Francis has said and the deeds he's been doing, that he is the final Anti-Christ we were forewarned about thousands of years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fascinating---you got ARCHIVES from 424 AD??    sheeeesh.
> ---I got some bad news-----I think  (don't quote me)  that there
> is a kinda push-----in both the eastern ortho groups AND
> the Anglicans------to RETURN TO THE MOTHER CHURCH
> <oy vey>  <<<< that is Hebrew-----it means   WOE IS US.
> Jeremiah said it all the time------he tended toward pessimism
> (actually what Jeremiah said---I think----was
> 
> OY VAVOY   <same cry of despair>
Click to expand...


Actually our family archives, the earliest are from 420AD, they've been preserved as best as possible down the generations, anything before the 15th Century though nobody is allowed to hold, because things are very fragile, so you can read but not touch. Although, anything before 18th Century is also pretty much a look but not touch situation now.

There are also some very beautiful engravings that were done for our family, some by Albrecht Dürer, all from the 16th Century, also engravings for our family by Philipp Hieronymus Brinckmann, 18th Century, also engravings by various of the Klauber's, all 18th Century, all of the Klauber's engravings are religious, them being essentially Roman Catholic engravers and fine art publishers.

Klauber (German engravers) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Regarding the return to The Mother Church, yes I know, but I don't think Francis is planning on that myself, he wants to lead people in the opposite direction.

Edited to add comment.


----------



## Mindful

Since December, the French government, acting under expanded emergency powers, has shut down twenty mosques for preaching Salafism, a strict and highly politicized Sunni interpretation of Islam.

The problem is not that foreign charities directly subsidize jihadi activities, but that they promote a highly aggressive ideology with a political agenda, whose followers are more likely to take the next step into violent action.

Fighting terrorism is not just the responsibility of the government, the prime minister said, but rather all of society needs to get involved.

The Gatestone Institute.


----------



## Mindful

What's this about?

I've not heard of trouble in Switzerland.

Six people have been hurt, some seriously, after a man set a train carriage on fire in Switzerland and stabbed several passengers.


----------



## LastProphet

From page 78, Jul 16


LastProphet said:


> *Bastille Day truck attack hoax for dummies: Tour de France chaos, Tom Brady, Deflategate*
> ....
> *Why is the truck in script *
> 1. The "_most mundane of weapons_" advances the same agenda as  _"the terrorist was apparently a perfectly integrated muslim who never showed any signs of being radicalized_".
> In other words, scripted to pass this message: "_it's impossible to prevent such attacks unless muslims are all interned in camps_".
> 2. Turk attack one day after truck attack
> One of the lines (and videos) in the script of the fake "_Coup attempt in Turkey_" is a parallel to Nice: "_Turkish Tank Crushes Citizens_", "victims"now scripted as muslims, the real targets of the Nice truck.
> ...
> All in _Blog_
> Illuminati sport agenda: Tour de France chaos Bastille Day truck announced



Dec 20, 2016, Germany, Berlin, Christmas market:
*illuminati stage the winter version of the Nice truck attack along the beach*
Poster writes: _The old Magical Passport at The Scene of the Terrorist Attack Trick_.

Last Prophet replies:
The passport joke already reached the climax on 9/11 2001.
As for trucks and Turkey, the climax was reached on Bastille Day 2016, the winter remake is part of the the world of repetition ad nauseum, where one of the goals is to mock the human cattle:
the truck attack at Berlin's Christmas market, obviously in parallel with another fake blood act in Turkey, this time with "hundreds killed" reduced to "russian ambassador".
A world that is now being terminated, as illuminati's "interaction" with human cattle will be reduced to legal and global slavery and genocide.

*Notes*
December 20, 2016 Truck attack shows Merkel's vulnerability

December 20, 2016 Are Trucks The Preferred Vehicle To Carry Out Attacks?

*CONTEXT*
Last Prophet's words one day after the fake coup in Turkey, Jul 2016:
Transcript from "_Bastille Day truck attack hoax for dummies: Tour de France chaos, Tom Brady, Deflategate_":
*Why is the truck in script *
1. The "_most mundane of weapons_" advances the same agenda as  _"the terrorist was apparently a perfectly integrated muslim who never showed any signs of being radicalized_".
In other words, scripted to pass this message: "_it's impossible to prevent such attacks unless muslims are all interned in camps_".
2. Turk attack one day after truck attack
One of the lines (and videos) in the script of the fake "_Coup attempt in Turkey_" is a parallel to Nice: "_Turkish Tank Crushes Citizens_", "victims"now scripted as muslims, the real targets of the Nice truck.
Illuminati sport agenda: Tour de France chaos Bastille Day truck announced

*BASICS*
ALL attacks against civilians in headlines: staged by the same nazis dropping barrel bombs, chlorine and napalm over civilians.
How fake terror attacks advance both the coming and the ongoing genocide
Legalize Terror Agenda: How FAKE terror advances GENOCIDE both coming and ongoing


----------

